# JUSTDEEZines



## JUSTDEEZ

JUST POSTING SOME OF MY WORK. IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR DESIGNS, YOURS OR MINE, I CAN HELP YOU OUT.

FOR CUSTOM CUT PARTS, YOU ARE GOING TO NEED A CAD FILE FIRST. THATS WHERE I COME IN. I DO THIS IN MY SPARE TIME, AND MY PRICES ARE VERY CHEAP. JUST ASK ANY OF MY CUSTOMERS. THERE ARE PLENTY OF THEM OUT THERE. JUST WANT TO CLEAR SOME THINGS UP, SINCE SOME PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO DRAG MY NAME THROUGH THE MUD.



SIC713 FORKS

















MY HANDLEBARS AND STEERING WHEEL









MY SPROCKET


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

EXCLUSIVE LOGO AND PLAQUE DESIGN









MORE RANDOM SPROCKETS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

you do some nice work Deez...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

RANDOM SHIT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

RANDOM LOGOS AND PLAQUES

LUX PENDANT








REGULAR LUX LOGO


----------



## Drop'em

JUSTDEEZ IS THE MASTER MIND IN OUR LOGO, WITHOUT HIM WE PROBABLY WOULDNT HAVE A LOGO. THANKS DANNY

YALL HOLLA AT YOUR BOY TO GET CRAZY SHIT MADE......JUSTDEEZ


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MY OWN BIKE PLAQUE










AND THE INFAMOUS









AND THE OTHER








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i did


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I would also just like to add that this is what JUSTDEEZ does for a living. So he not only went to school for this but hes a trained professional.  My homie here know what hes doing.


----------



## MR.559

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 11:37 PM~9462560
> *I would also just like to add that this is what JUSTDEEZ does for a living. So he not only went to school for this but hes a trained professional.    My homie here know what hes doing.
> *


You read the article.LOL


I agree homie gets down my sprocket and my steering wheels was justdeezine


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 15 2007, 10:41 PM~9462581
> *You read the article.LOL
> I agree homie gets down my sprocket and my steering wheels was justdeezine
> *


It also says that on his myspace.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

how much to do plaqes for my club tranzformed car and bike club


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

DISC BREAK AND PEDAL LINKAGE FOR A PEDAL CAR








JUST TO GIVE YOU AN IDEA OF THE PEDAL CAR LINKAGE









SIC713 FENDER BRACES

















RANDOM FENDER BRACES


----------



## BigTex

DANNY CAN DO JUST ABOUT WHATEVER YOU COME UP WITH OR HE CAN WORK HIS MAD SCIENTIST SKILLZ.....

VERY RELIABLE.......GOOD WORK DANNY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## excalibur

you da man man!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ORIGINAL DRAFT OF TNT'S BLADE FORKS









RANDOM SHIT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

THE MAN IN ACTION......THESE ARE JUST SCREENSHOTS OF WORKS IN PROGRESS

WHEEL STANDS FOR A CAR









EARLY DESIGNS FOR MY OWN PERSONAL STUFF

















THAT ALL LATER TURNED INTO THIS


----------



## Lil Spanks

Make me a cat :|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

AND I STILL GOT TONS MORE.

THIS IS JUST WHAT I COULD POST THAT ISNT TOP SECRET.

SOME OF THESE DESIGNS WERE FOR CUSTOMERS THAT NEVER CAME THROUGH. SO IF YOU SEE SOMETHING YOU LIKE, IT MIGHT BE FOR SALE :biggrin: OR MAYBE IF YOU WANT SOMETHING SIMILAR. JUST LET ME KNOW.

AND LET IT BE KNOWN, I AM HUMAN. AND SOMETIMES, THINGS DONT GO EXACTLY AS PLANNED. BUT I ALWAYS DO MY BEST TO CORRECT ANY PROBLEMS.

HOLLA AT ME WHEN YOURE READY TO DEAL WITH A "PROFESSIONAL" AHAHA.

JUST ASK ANY OF MY CUSTOMERS.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 15 2007, 11:17 PM~9462456-->
> 
> 
> 
> you do some nice work Deez...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU SIR. BEEN A PLEASURE WORKING WITH THE CANADA LUX BOYS :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by drop'[email protected] 15 2007, 11:33 PM~9462537
> *JUSTDEEZ IS THE MASTER MIND IN OUR LOGO, WITHOUT HIM WE PROBABLY WOULDNT HAVE A LOGO. THANKS DANNY
> 
> YALL HOLLA AT YOUR BOY TO GET CRAZY SHIT MADE......JUSTDEEZ
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR HELPING ME GET MY START IN OUR HOME TOWN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 15 2007, 11:37 PM~9462560
> *I would also just like to add that this is what JUSTDEEZ does for a living. So he not only went to school for this but hes a trained professional.    My homie here know what hes doing.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU SIR. ALWAYS SPITTIN REAL TALK :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.559_@Dec 15 2007, 11:39 PM~9462573
> *:thumbsup:
> *


YOU SIR, GET A PREFERRED CUSTOMER CARD :0


----------



## Lil Spanks

WERES MY KITTY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 15 2007, 11:41 PM~9462581-->
> 
> 
> 
> You read the article.LOL
> I agree homie gets down my sprocket and my steering wheels was justdeezine
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS RIGHT. TELL EM' PORKCHOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 11:49 PM~9462627
> *how much to do plaqes for my club tranzformed car and bike club
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WILL DO THE DESIGN, AND SEND YOU THE FILE, FOR AROUND 20 BUCKS. BALLPARK FIGURE.
> THATS IF I HAVE TO COME UP WITH THE DESIGN. CHEAPER IF YOU ALREADY HAVE AN IDEA SKETCHED OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 12:02 AM~9462720
> *DANNY CAN DO JUST ABOUT WHATEVER YOU COME UP WITH OR HE CAN WORK HIS MAD SCIENTIST SKILLZ.....
> 
> VERY RELIABLE.......GOOD WORK DANNY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU SIR. WILL BE AN HONOR TO SEE MY STUFF ON LEGIONS BIKES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 12:09 AM~9462766
> *you da man man!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT THE MAN. JUST KIND OF A BIG DEAL
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 12:20 AM~9462833
> *Make me a cat :|
> *


UMMMM. OK. *POOF* YOURE A CAT. THAT'LL BE 11.50 SIR


----------



## Lil Spanks

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 12:29 AM~9462866
> *
> 
> UMMMM.  OK.  *POOF*  YOURE A CAT.  THAT'LL BE 11.50 SIR
> *


wOW FAST SERVICE.......NOW EXCUSE ME I HAVE TO LICK MY SELF....OH WAIT WTF??.......................hES GOOD THATNKS DEEZ


----------



## chulow95

Alot of nice work Deez! I got some ideas for some parts.I'll definitely get a hold of you for some cadding!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 12:28 AM~9462861
> *WERES MY KITTY
> *


HERE YOU GO.

AHAHAHAHAAHAA


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Dec 16 2007, 12:31 AM~9462880-->
> 
> 
> 
> wOW FAST SERVICE.......NOW EXCUSE ME I HAVE TO LICK MY SELF....OH WAIT WTF??.......................hES GOOD THATNKS DEEZ
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAA......STUPID.....HAHAHAA
> <!--QuoteBegin-chulow95_@Dec 16 2007, 12:38 AM~9462920
> *Alot of nice work Deez! I got some ideas for some parts.I'll definitely get a hold of you for some cadding!!
> *


NO DOUBT. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 12:39 AM~9462926
> *HERE YOU GO.
> 
> AHAHAHAHAAHAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :worship: :worship: :worship: PERRRRFECT..............HE GETS MY VOTE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2007, 11:39 PM~9462926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahah now thats jdm


----------



## Cut N 3's

> Yea JUSTDEEZ did that design for my handle bars :biggrin: Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 12:03 AM~9462724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A FORK


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2007, 11:29 PM~9462866
> *I WILL DO THE DESIGN, AND SEND YOU THE FILE, FOR AROUND 20 BUCKS.  BALLPARK FIGURE.
> THATS IF I HAVE TO COME UP WITH THE DESIGN.  CHEAPER IF YOU ALREADY HAVE AN IDEA SKETCHED OUT
> THANK YOU SIR.
> *


i need a payment plan


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 16 2007, 01:02 AM~9463162
> *i need a payment plan
> *


xmas special?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

can you post up my sprocket design? the one with the bats.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Dec 16 2007, 01:12 AM~9463039-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR A FORK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can sell you the design, and the file to make that fork. you just have to find someone to make it for you. 10 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 02:02 AM~9463162
> *i need a payment plan
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you want?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 16 2007, 02:24 AM~9463222
> *can you post up my sprocket design? the one with the bats.
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 03:49 AM~9463342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


it would of looke better if it was all a spider web


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2007, 11:52 PM~9462646
> *DISC BREAK AND PEDAL LINKAGE FOR A PEDAL CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST TO GIVE YOU AN IDEA OF THE PEDAL CAR LINKAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIC713 FENDER BRACES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RANDOM FENDER BRACES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u da mann for deezining my sons pedal car parts with more to come....guess u are a bigg deal


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 01:39 AM~9462926
> *HERE YOU GO.
> 
> AHAHAHAHAAHAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2007, 10:21 PM~9462471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RANDOM SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still need to get that cut..

my boy gettin down...
next we gotta design stuff for my car...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 03:49 AM~9463342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




definitely the cleanest cad files around.


----------



## The ZONE

oh shit you use autocad too?
i want those star support braces and sproket, those are badass


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2007, 10:31 PM~9462523
> *RANDOM LOGOS AND PLAQUES
> 
> LUX PENDANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REGULAR LUX LOGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 12:00 PM~9464322
> *oh shit you use autocad too?
> i want those star support braces and sproket, those are badass
> *


been doing this since some of yall were swimmin in the sac.  
j/k
the fender braces are sic713's. but the sprocket never got used. lemme know if you want it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by impala65+Dec 16 2007, 03:59 AM~9463351-->
> 
> 
> 
> it would of looke better if it was all a spider web
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no :|
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 16 2007, 09:02 AM~9463611
> *u da  mann for deezining my sons pedal car parts with more to come....guess u are a bigg deal
> *


been trying to tell you mayne


----------



## The ZONE

is it a 36 or 44 tooth


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 16 2007, 12:03 PM~9464335
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 12:08 PM~9464369
> *is it a 36 or 44 tooth
> *


its a 36 tooth. it would be a direct replacement for any regular sprocket. i would have to do some finishing work to it, but its pretty much all there.


----------



## The ZONE

aww damn im a fan of the big sprockets because i build 26s, but ill look into it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 12:13 PM~9464402
> *aww damn im a fan of the big sprockets because i build 26s, but ill look into it
> *


if you want it for a 26, thats not a problem either. just have to make a new template, and i got a 26 inch sprocket here already that i can take measurements off of.


----------



## The ZONE

cool give me some time and ill get back to you on that, maybe ill have neal cut it out for me


----------



## The ZONE

no wait could you do the one on the left here for a 26


----------



## The ZONE

thats still a maybe on that too ill get back to you on that as well
and possibly make some of the hearts cut outs to make pedals and different things, for my new bike ill PM you when i need it all


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 12:23 PM~9464448
> *thats still a maybe on that too ill get back to you on that as well
> and possibly make some of the hearts cut outs to make pedals and different things, for my new bike ill PM you when i need it all
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE

funny isnt it


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 11:00 AM~9464322
> *oh shit you use autocad too?
> i want those star support braces and sproket, those are badass
> *


dont be stealling my braces fucker..
lol.. but you can have em..
have justdeez design some a lil different.. dont want people talkin down cuz we both have the same one ya feel me..
someone will hate...


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 02:49 AM~9463342
> *what do you want?
> *


nothing yet just messin around


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 16 2007, 04:10 PM~9465003
> *dont be stealling my braces fucker..
> lol.. but you can have em..
> have justdeez design some a lil different.. dont want people talkin down cuz we both have the same one ya feel me..
> someone will hate...
> *


i hear ya, i just thought they were kinda cool


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 01:14 PM~9465014
> *i hear ya, i just thought they were kinda cool
> *


you can have em.. i dont care..ill share...


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 16 2007, 04:16 PM~9465026
> *you can have em.. i dont care..ill share...
> *


naw its cool, i might have another design idea anyway


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 01:22 PM~9465053
> *naw its cool, i might have another design idea anyway
> *




what my desing isnt good enough for you..
fine then..







asshole!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 16 2007, 04:24 PM~9465064
> *
> 
> what my desing isnt good enough for you..
> fine then..
> asshole!
> *


its ideas man chill


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 01:26 PM~9465074
> *its ideas man chill
> *


im just fucking with ya...
calm down..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:werd:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 17 2007, 10:59 PM~9474538
> *:werd:
> *


sup baby


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2007, 12:10 AM~9474614
> *sup baby
> *


goin to bed. late-skies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2007, 12:18 AM~9474668
> *goin to bed.  late-skies
> *


wuz up homie homie everything :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

For anyone who has JustDeezine your parts come to me and I'll hook you up with precision laser cut parts


----------



## 4pump_caddy

I need a logo input(design) for my club.....Low Expektationz Car/Bike Club


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Dec 18 2007, 09:05 PM~9476668
> *I need a logo input(design) for my club.....Low Expektationz Car/Bike Club
> *


Hit up RO-BC he can do a plaque design freehand and I can CAD it up :thumbsup:

OR JustDeez can CAD it and I can cut it either way


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 18 2007, 12:29 PM~9476812
> *Hit up RO-BC  he can do a plaque design freehand and I can CAD it up :thumbsup:
> 
> OR JustDeez can CAD it and I can cut it either way
> *


DID HE COME IN YOUR TOPIC OR MINE? :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Dec 18 2007, 12:05 PM~9476668
> *I need a logo input(design) for my club.....Low Expektationz Car/Bike Club
> *


DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEAS, OR JUST NEED TO START FROM SCRATCH?

PM ME IF YOURE SERIOUS.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2007, 10:30 PM~9477197
> *DID HE COME IN YOUR TOPIC OR MINE? :uh:
> *



No man I'm just offering my cutting services I don't mean to step on any toes


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 18 2007, 01:48 PM~9477314
> *No man I'm just offering my cutting services  I don't mean to step on any toes
> *


whenever someone gets something done by me, i usually give them a list of their options. youre on that list.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I received no list?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 03:30 PM~9478088
> *I received no list?
> *


take your shit starting tactics somewhere else please.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2007, 04:11 PM~9478381
> *take your shit starting tactics somewhere else please.
> *


no tactic fool. I was just tryin to shit and giggle with ya


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 04:17 PM~9478421
> *no tactic fool. I was just tryin to shit and giggle with ya
> *


if i wanna hear you giggle i'll poke your belly


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

:0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2007, 09:15 PM~9480471
> *if i wanna hear you giggle i'll poke your belly
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2007, 09:15 PM~9480471
> *if i wanna hear you giggle i'll poke your belly
> *


bitch :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 09:26 PM~9480553
> *bitch :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 18 2007, 09:22 PM~9480524
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*i am sorry but juangotti thought this reply was to him but it was to justdeez just playing around i am sorry it was not aimed at juangotti just to clear it up*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wuss uppp with that design deez?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 10:00 PM~9480801
> *Wuss uppp with that design deez?
> *


hopefully by the end of the week. or maybe tonight. we'll see.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2007, 10:02 PM~9480813
> *hopefully by the end of the week.  or maybe tonight.  we'll see.
> *


I aint got know grip tonight paypal accnt is locked


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

.....................


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

so who else wants something done? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 22 2007, 02:10 PM~9508968
> *so who else wants something done? :biggrin:
> *


did you get my pm homie ????


----------



## RollinBlue

pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 22 2007, 02:10 PM~9508968
> *so who else wants something done? :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Dec 22 2007, 02:54 PM~9509188-->
> 
> 
> 
> did you get my pm homie ????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got it
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 04:21 PM~9509629
> *pm sent
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> answered
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Dec 22 2007, 04:43 PM~9509711
> *:scrutinize:
> *


i been on yours fool. just cant get something i like. :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 23 2007, 10:57 AM~9513735
> *i got it
> 
> answered
> i been on yours fool.  just cant get something i like. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 23 2007, 09:51 PM~9517659
> *
> *


sup fool? give your babies a christmas smack for me! :cheesy: j/k


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 24 2007, 07:16 PM~9524053
> *sup fool?  give your babies a christmas smack for me! :cheesy: j/k
> *


lol if i catch them trying to sneek another peek of there presents i will :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> *(JUSTDEEZ @ Dec 22 2007, 02:10 PM)
> so who else wants something done*



:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 25 2007, 09:29 AM~9526974
> *:uh:
> *


I think this guy needs some work done?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 02:06 PM~9528272
> *I think this guy needs some work done?
> *


i aint heard anything from him in a while


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

new shit!!!!!

TNT SPROCKET


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 26 2007, 04:16 PM~9535650
> *i aint heard anything from him in a while
> *


i thought you were gonna see what you can do?


fuck it never mind


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 27 2007, 06:38 PM~9544808
> *i thought you were gonna see what you can do?
> fuck it never mind
> *


about what? you came to me with 10 different projects, then said you needed to focus on your car. you told me to forget about it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 27 2007, 06:38 PM~9544808
> *i thought you were gonna see what you can do?
> fuck it never mind
> *


fukkn server


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 27 2007, 06:38 PM~9544808
> *i thought you were gonna see what you can do?
> fuck it never mind
> *


fukkn server


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 27 2007, 06:38 PM~9544808
> *i thought you were gonna see what you can do?
> fuck it never mind
> *


fukkn server


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2007, 02:12 AM~9544166
> *new shit!!!!!
> 
> TNT SPROCKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Thanks JustDeez the customer will be happy with this Deezine :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2007, 11:17 PM~9462455
> *EXCLUSIVE LOGO AND PLAQUE DESIGN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DONE








:0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2007, 05:20 AM~9545528
> *DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



Another reason you don't go to a swap meet back yard ******* for custom parts :nosad: :thumbsdown: Look at the under part of the X, that doesn't look like the CAD :nosad: JustDeez did an excellent job with the CAD but the cutter lost something in the detail.


----------



## TonyO

Double post. I guess Santa didn't bring Gary a new server


----------



## TonyO

Triple post damn server :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 27 2007, 07:35 PM~9545637
> *Triple post damn server  :angry:
> *


it's been doing that a lot lately


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 08:20 PM~9545528
> *DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


nice :biggrin: bling bling


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MORE NEW STUFF!!!!!!

FROM THIS









TO THIS










AND THIS









FROM THIS









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2007, 04:55 PM~9552326
> *MORE NEW STUFF!!!!!!
> 
> FROM THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2007, 04:55 PM~9552326
> *MORE NEW STUFF!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TO LOST IN THE MAIL :dunno:
> *



:angry: 
















:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 28 2007, 05:27 PM~9552574
> *:angry:
> :cheesy:
> *


hey go look in my topic fool


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

got something interesting......

i got a full set of parts designed, and i will not break up the set.

it contains
Handlebars
Steering Wheel
Fender Braces
Forks
Sprocket
and
Sissybar

just a couple teasers  




























im tempted to keep it to myself, but if someone has a decent offer, i might let it go. 

anyone interested?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2007, 09:51 PM~9555533
> *got something interesting......
> 
> i got a full set of parts designed, and i will not break up the set.
> 
> it contains
> Handlebars
> Steering Wheel
> Fender Braces
> Forks
> Sprocket
> and
> Sissybar
> 
> just a couple teasers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im tempted to keep it to myself, but if someone has  a decent offer, i might let it go.
> 
> anyone interested?
> *


$800 dollars n use your cutter u used for my plaques here. What you say


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2007, 10:51 PM~9555533
> *got something interesting......
> 
> i got a full set of parts designed, and i will not break up the set.
> 
> it contains
> Handlebars
> Steering Wheel
> Fender Braces
> Forks
> Sprocket
> and
> Sissybar
> 
> just a couple teasers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im tempted to keep it to myself, but if someone has  a decent offer, i might let it go.
> 
> anyone interested?
> *


you have my offer let me know :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 28 2007, 10:54 PM~9555546
> *$800 dollars n use your cutter u used for my plaques here. What you say
> *


i would have to get a quote from them, but it sounds tempting


----------



## TonyO

Thanks for the sprocket CAD :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 29 2007, 12:20 AM~9556056
> *'
> 
> Yeah its funny how everything you mail out gets "lost" in the mail  :uh:  Not ONE single thing I have ever shipped has EVER got lost in the mail quit blaming the US Postal service before they catch you on slander you fat ass idiot.  Just come clean bro if you didnt mail it on the date you said you did then come out and say it.  I come clean when I screw up.  Its called good business but you dont know anything about that.
> Sorry to shit in your topic JustDeez, you're a bad ass CAD master and have never let anybody down :thumbsup:
> *


lmfao i showed where and when i shipped it :uh:


----------



## sic713

here we fucking go again
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2007, 01:19 AM~9556632
> *here we fucking go again
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *



x22222


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 29 2007, 10:44 AM~9557654
> *x22222
> *


thanks for them prices i will let you know :biggrin:


----------



## MR.3D

I HAVE SOME WORK FOR YOU BRO. ARE YOU GOING TO ERNEST'S SHOW ON SUNDAY?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

drama


----------



## TonyO

Nice lookin CADs JustDeez :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Dec 29 2007, 12:02 PM~9557936
> *I HAVE SOME WORK FOR YOU BRO. ARE YOU GOING TO ERNEST'S SHOW ON SUNDAY?
> *


i really dont know. i might just stop by, since its in the neighborhood. if not, just call me. we can hook up sometime


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 12:03 AM~9462724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

NICE WORK JUSTDEEZ.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2007, 01:40 PM~9558452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: just can not wait to sshow the new work :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

p.m sent


----------



## MR.559

p.m sent


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Dec 29 2007, 02:45 PM~9558781-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WORK  JUSTDEEZ.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you sir :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 07:09 PM~9560222
> *p.m sent
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> replied
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.559_@Dec 29 2007, 07:12 PM~9560231
> *p.m sent
> *


whore!


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2007, 07:46 PM~9560791
> *thank you sir :biggrin:
> replied
> 
> whore!
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2007, 07:46 PM~9560791
> *thank you sir :biggrin:
> replied
> 
> whore!
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin: hey did you see the pic i took for you bro in my topic


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 29 2007, 09:09 PM~9561004
> *:biggrin: hey did you see the pic i took for you bro in my topic
> *


yeah, i seen it. tell them to expect a subpoena for copyright infringement!! :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2007, 08:57 PM~9561411
> *yeah, i seen it.  tell them to expect a subpoena for copyright infringement!! :cheesy:
> *



X2 I SEE A PLAQUE UP THERE TOO! SEE YALL IN PEOPLES COURT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Dec 29 2007, 09:57 PM~9561411-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i seen it.  tell them to expect a subpoena for copyright infringement!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Dec 29 2007, 10:37 PM~9561711
> *X2  I SEE A PLAQUE UP THERE TOO! SEE YALL IN PEOPLES COURT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

im tired


----------



## sic713

got drunk


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jan 2 2008, 10:43 AM~9586829-->
> 
> 
> 
> im tired
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> party to much
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 10:59 AM~9586948
> *got drunk
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 10:59 AM~9586948
> *got drunk
> *


just a lil bit. not too bad.

stayed in bed till 6 pm yesterday. still kickin my ass today


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 2 2008, 01:40 PM~9587947
> *just a lil bit.  not too bad.
> 
> stayed in bed till 6 pm yesterday.  still kickin my ass today
> *


lmfao hey i will call you tonight i have some work needs to be done :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 2 2008, 02:45 PM~9588330
> *lmfao hey i will call you tonight i have some work needs to be done :biggrin:
> *


we'll see if i answer :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 2 2008, 02:47 PM~9588343
> *we'll see if i answer :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2007, 10:51 PM~9555533
> *got something interesting......
> 
> i got a full set of parts designed, and i will not break up the set.
> 
> it contains
> Handlebars
> Steering Wheel
> Fender Braces
> Forks
> Sprocket
> and
> Sissybar
> 
> just a couple teasers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im tempted to keep it to myself, but if someone has  a decent offer, i might let it go.
> 
> anyone interested?
> *


anyone? full set of parts already designed. you pick the cutter!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 5 2008, 12:41 AM~9607317
> *anyone?  full set of parts already designed.  you pick the cutter!!!
> *



I would go with TNT. Quality parts from a show winning builder :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

i need to talk to you about something man! see if you can cad it and then i'll see if tony can cut it!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 4 2008, 04:28 PM~9607651
> *i need to talk to you about something man! see if you can cad it and then i'll see if tony can cut it!
> *


check yo pms! i can do it


----------



## sic713

can you make me a chevy bowtie logo.. and can you also send my "sic beltbuckle" logo to both wicked and tonyhoe for prices please...

ill make eric ramos give you sucky sucky long time


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 07:46 PM~9609098
> *can you make me a chevy bowtie logo.. and can you also send my "sic beltbuckle" logo to both wicked and tonyhoe for prices please...
> 
> ill make eric ramos give you sucky sucky long time
> *


 :biggrin: yea send it to me i need to test my new cutter :biggrin: how thick you want it SIC


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 07:46 PM~9609098
> *can you make me a chevy bowtie logo.. and can you also send my "sic beltbuckle" logo to both wicked and tonyhoe for prices please...
> 
> ill make eric ramos give you sucky sucky long time
> *


chevy bowtie? how big?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

what happened to my pad work


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jan 4 2008, 08:31 PM~9609388
> *what happened to my pad work
> 
> *


what are you talking about? your plaque?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

yey


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jan 4 2008, 08:37 PM~9609430
> *yey
> *


waiting on you homie


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 07:46 PM~9609098
> *can you make me a chevy bowtie logo.. and can you also send my "sic beltbuckle" logo to both wicked and tonyhoe for prices please...
> 
> ill make eric ramos give you sucky sucky long time
> *



i remember i ha dorder that and an impala logo. never got the cad


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jan 4 2008, 07:01 PM~9609199-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  yea send it to me i need to test my new cutter  :biggrin:  how thick you want it SIC
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3/16
> no thicker than a1/4
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2008, 07:29 PM~9609376
> *chevy bowtie?  how big?
> *


yes.. for elsicko..

3 x 5 in.. nice size for the tailgate


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 4 2008, 07:45 PM~9609471
> *i remember i ha dorder that and an impala logo. never got the cad
> *


did you pay him..


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

pm sent


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 08:47 PM~9609483
> *did you pay him..
> *


nope, he didnt tell me too. he told me was going to see what he could do. its all good tho, i aint trippin


----------



## G-Bodyman




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jan 4 2008, 08:45 PM~9609471-->
> 
> 
> 
> i remember i ha dorder that and an impala logo. never got the cad
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 08:47 PM~9609483
> *did you pay him..
> *


i know you ordered that. but you never answered my questions. not trying to screw you over.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 4 2008, 08:50 PM~9609511
> *
> *


jay-sonnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

pm sent jus


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

...............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

you got money bro :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 5 2008, 09:19 PM~9616890
> *you got money bro  :biggrin:
> *


answer my pm fool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 5 2008, 09:47 PM~9617072
> *answer my pm fool
> *


i did dnot get any?


----------



## zfelix

if i were to draw out a designs on a paper and scan it and send it to you u can clean it up in your program right and make it the right sizes and shit?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 5 2008, 09:11 PM~9617262
> *if i were to draw out a designs on a paper and scan it and send it to you u can clean it up in your program right and make it the right sizes and shit?
> *


thats the way it goes yes


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 5 2008, 10:11 PM~9617262
> *if i were to draw out a designs on a paper and scan it and send it to you u can clean it up in your program right and make it the right sizes and shit?
> *


yessir. thats the way that i prefer to work. let me know what you got


----------



## syked1

justdeez pm a brotha, you said you had a steering wheel idea for my dragon bike a while back? also lookin to do a handle bar set and probly fender braces


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 7 2008, 01:28 PM~9630698
> *justdeez pm a brotha, you said you had a steering wheel idea for my dragon bike a while back? also lookin to do a handle bar set and probly fender braces
> *


i gotta sketch something out. didnt forget about you. just been really busy.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2008, 03:30 PM~9630717
> *i gotta sketch something out.  didnt forget about you.  just been really busy.
> *


no sweat bro no rush


----------



## Jodoka

i will pm you tonight, i need some cad designs


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

from my original design i drew:









to justdeez cad:








to this(cut by wicked):










:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 7 2008, 03:12 PM~9631441
> *from my original design i drew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to justdeez cad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this(cut by wicked):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


i am glad you are happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 7 2008, 03:00 PM~9631340
> *i will pm you tonight, i need some cad designs
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 05:12 PM~9544166
> *new shit!!!!!
> 
> TNT SPROCKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2008, 03:55 AM~9633162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can guarantee it won't get lost in the mail either, I dont like sending things twice :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2008, 05:55 PM~9633162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SPROKET LIKE THIS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jan 7 2008, 09:23 PM~9634583
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SPROKET LIKE THIS
> *


have justdeez .cad you your own design and i will cut you one for $45shipped :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

UP 
UP 

&

AWAY 

BITCHES

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

it's a bird NO it's a plane NO IT"S ONLY JUSTDEEZ lmfao sup up bro


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2008, 10:33 AM~9647943
> *UP
> UP
> 
> &
> 
> AWAY
> 
> BITCHES
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Big thanks to JustDeez for the Deezine for this one :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 15 2008, 08:16 PM~9704566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yea they will be on there way to cali tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

ima send you that tomorrow. just waiting on d. which it should be a couple minutes i just need your paypal email address again.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 15 2008, 11:07 PM~9706295
> *ima send you that tomorrow. just waiting on d. which it should be a couple minutes i just need your paypal email address again.
> *


yep my part is done :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey bro thanks here is a pic of them cut send me your address so ican send you one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WTF ????? damn server :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

where you at man? what's your email address so i can send you the funds.


----------



## Str8crazy80

:barf:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 17 2008, 11:26 PM~9719202
> *hey bro thanks here is a pic of them cut send me your address so ican send you one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Justdeez I thought you were a better CAD artist than that, must have been the crack huh? I tried duplicating the CAD for the badge but it was very difficult Maybe you got hidden skillz


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jan 17 2008, 11:26 PM~9719202-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro thanks here is a pic of them cut send me your address so ican send you one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Jan 18 2008, 01:03 AM~9719975
> *Damn Justdeez I thought you were a better CAD artist than that, must have been the crack huh?  I tried duplicating the CAD for the badge but it was very difficult Maybe you got hidden skillz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm sure this is more along the lines of what JustDeezine looked like for this


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 04:03 PM~9719975
> *Damn Justdeez I thought you were a better CAD artist than that, must have been the crack huh?  I tried duplicating the CAD for the badge but it was very difficult Maybe you got hidden skillz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i didnt do that. dont take credit for other peoples work. and dont let others take credit for mine.


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas

word


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sorry never said justdeez did no where


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2008, 03:07 AM~9720869
> *i didnt do that.  dont take credit for other peoples work.  and dont let others take credit for mine.
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Cool deal bro I didnt think something you CADded up would come out like that anyway.


----------



## noe_from_texas

word


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

funds sent.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 17 2008, 07:26 PM~9721605
> *funds sent.
> *


got em. will send you the file in a bit. gimme your email


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 17 2008, 11:11 PM~9723791
> *got em.  will send you the file in a bit.  gimme your email
> *



[email protected]


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 18 2008, 05:21 PM~9725526
> *[email protected]
> 
> *



Funny email address , kind of like spankzahoe :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 18 2008, 08:21 AM~9725526
> *[email protected]
> 
> *


are you serious???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2008, 07:42 PM~9726203
> *are you serious???
> *


Yep that's his email :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 18 2008, 08:21 AM~9725526
> *[email protected]
> 
> *


lmfao i thought it was something else?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 18 2008, 08:14 PM~9726420
> *lmfao i thought it was something else?
> *


ur just a hoe don't call me! :buttkick:

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nah i just sent him some money to his paypal and this was his e-mail
[email protected]


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 18 2008, 08:19 PM~9726443
> *nah i just sent him some money to his paypal and this was his e-mail
> [email protected]
> *


I've sent him stuff to the urahoecall me email. Maybe the other one is just for his paypal account :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2008, 11:34 AM~9726520
> *I've sent him stuff to the urahoecall me email.  Maybe the other one is just for his paypal account :dunno:
> *


yea i asked for his e-mail and he sent me that e-mail and i was liek WTF is this a joke lmfao but it was his real e-mail :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

Damn Danny didnt know you did any of this...good work...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2008, 12:25 PM~9726806
> *Damn Danny didnt know you did any of this...good work...
> *


tried to tell yall!!!! cant fukk with the kid


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2008, 12:49 PM~9726930
> *tried to tell yall!!!!  cant fukk with the kid
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2008, 12:49 PM~9726930
> *tried to tell yall!!!!  cant fukk with the kid
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

this is the 2000's. can't anyone have more than one email account and not be questioned about it? lol

it's aol. i can have up to 7.....lol duh......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

double post :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

still waiting on the cad :dunno:


----------



## lowlife-biker

you got a pm homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 20 2008, 01:59 PM~9739610
> *you got a pm homie
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

you know it homie Im startin my new bike :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 20 2008, 02:01 PM~9739628
> *you know it homie Im startin my new bike :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 20 2008, 01:43 PM~9739526
> *still waiting on the cad :dunno:
> *


my bad. aint been home all weekend. sending it right now.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 20 2008, 03:54 PM~9740185
> *my bad.  aint been home all weekend.  sending it right now.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2008, 04:25 PM~9740302
> *
> *


damn you ae a whore lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 20 2008, 04:27 PM~9740310
> *damn you ae a whore lol
> *


:biggrin: 
:0 :0 :0 
<------15,020


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2008, 04:27 PM~9740315
> *:biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0
> <------15,021
> *


you srill a toyng buck 
<------ lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 20 2008, 04:29 PM~9740323
> *you srill a toyng buck
> <------ lol
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 20 2008, 04:29 PM~9740323
> *you srill a toyng buck
> <------ lol
> *


STR8_CLOWN'N 
Posts: 25,211 _*in 6 yrs*_
Joined: Nov 2002


kustombuilder 
Posts: 15,021 _*in 2 yrs*_
Joined: Nov 2005


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

cad looks just like the original design i sent you :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 21 2008, 12:33 PM~9746473
> *cad looks just like the original design i sent you :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 21 2008, 12:33 PM~9746473
> *cad looks just like the original design i sent you :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 21 2008, 12:33 PM~9746473
> *cad looks just like the original design i sent you :thumbsup:
> *


hell bro justdeez is the best :biggrin: i thought you knew


----------



## TonyO

where's your blues clues fender brace :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2008, 02:54 PM~9782724
> *where's your blues clues fender brace :dunno:
> *


with the owner :biggrin: damn now you talking shit about MR.559 braces :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 26 2008, 12:09 AM~9782815
> *with the owner  :biggrin:  damn now you talking shit about MR.559 braces  :uh:
> *


Was I talkin to you? I was askin JustDeez a question


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i got alot of requests for sprocket designs, and this might make it easier. 

if youre interested in getting a sprocket done, draw your idea on this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2008, 01:08 PM~9789378
> *i got alot of requests for sprocket designs, and this might make it easier.
> 
> if youre interested in getting a sprocket done, draw your idea on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 26 2008, 01:09 PM~9789388
> *cool  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## lowlife-biker

thx for the file again brother


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 26 2008, 01:55 PM~9789715
> *thx for the file again brother
> *


no problem. let me know when you need something else.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 26 2008, 01:55 PM~9789715
> *thx for the file again brother
> *


hey i got it and i will get you a price monday bro :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

ok cool D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 26 2008, 02:26 PM~9789949
> *ok cool D
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

try to cut that downtube ass thick ass you can ok


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 26 2008, 03:43 PM~9790418
> *try to cut that downtube ass thick ass you can ok
> *


ok i will ask how thick they can cut :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 26 2008, 04:18 PM~9790590
> *ok i will ask how thick they can cut :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713

hey d..
are you using a laser cutter or that other shit..
my club needs some plaques done..we trying to get a bulk order.. maybe 10 or more..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2008, 01:36 AM~9793826
> *hey d..
> are you using a laser cutter or that other shit..
> my club needs some plaques done..we trying to get a bulk order.. maybe 10 or more..
> *


yep i have a laser cutter on call lol send me a design and i will get you a price and do you want them chrome plated :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 27 2008, 12:42 AM~9793851
> *yep i have a laser cutter on call lol send me a design and i will get you a price and do you want them chrome plated :biggrin:
> *


dany is working on it


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2008, 01:53 PM~9813242
> *dany is working on it
> *


cool bro


----------



## MR.559

Dan the Man :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 30 2008, 09:45 PM~9826944
> *Dan the Man :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 30 2008, 08:46 PM~9826950
> *hell yea
> *


get of the net and get my shit cut :angry: lol j/k


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 30 2008, 09:45 PM~9826944
> *Dan the Man :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 30 2008, 09:47 PM~9826962
> *get of the net and get my shit cut :angry:  lol j/k
> *


i know i been on the phone all fucking night  i need parts .CAD DAN THE MAN :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ALRIGHT YALL. HERE'S THE DEAL. I BEEN SICK AS HELL, AND STILL NOT TOTALLY OVER IT YET. I BEEN AWAY FROM MY COMPUTER, AND I DONT KNOW WHAT I STILL NEED TO GET DONE. 

IF YOU ARE STILL NEEDING STUFF FROM ME, SEND ME A PM. LOST TRACK OF ALOT OF STUFF, AND NEED TO GET BACK ON IT. 

SORRY. I SUCK.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2008, 09:00 AM~9868776
> *ALRIGHT YALL.  HERE'S THE DEAL.  I BEEN SICK AS HELL, AND STILL NOT TOTALLY OVER IT YET.  I BEEN AWAY FROM MY COMPUTER, AND I DONT KNOW WHAT I STILL NEED TO GET DONE.
> 
> IF YOU ARE STILL NEEDING STUFF FROM ME, SEND ME A PM.  LOST TRACK OF ALOT OF STUFF, AND NEED TO GET BACK ON IT.
> 
> SORRY.  I SUCK .
> *


thats not good :no:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *JUSTDEEZ*

PM and Email sent.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 30 2008, 10:45 PM~9826944
> *Dan the Man :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 5 2008, 09:00 AM~9868776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALRIGHT YALL.  HERE'S THE DEAL.  I BEEN SICK AS HELL, AND STILL NOT TOTALLY OVER IT YET.  I BEEN AWAY FROM MY COMPUTER, AND I DONT KNOW WHAT I STILL NEED TO GET DONE.
> 
> IF YOU ARE STILL NEEDING STUFF FROM ME, SEND ME A PM.  LOST TRACK OF ALOT OF STUFF, AND NEED TO GET BACK ON IT.
> 
> SORRY.  I SUCK.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you do suck..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Feb 5 2008, 09:05 AM~9868807
> *thats not good :no:
> *


it is good.. but will be better if he swallows


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2008, 09:00 AM~9868776
> *ALRIGHT YALL.  HERE'S THE DEAL.  I BEEN SICK AS HELL, AND STILL NOT TOTALLY OVER IT YET.  I BEEN AWAY FROM MY COMPUTER, AND I DONT KNOW WHAT I STILL NEED TO GET DONE.
> 
> IF YOU ARE STILL NEEDING STUFF FROM ME, SEND ME A PM.  LOST TRACK OF ALOT OF STUFF, AND NEED TO GET BACK ON IT.
> 
> SORRY.  I SUCK.
> *


Dont worry about it homie. Everyone is getting sick. Just get well soon homie.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

just bumpin my shit up.


----------



## sic713

hey.. try to do our plaque please.. we need some asap..
from yours truely..




"darkness" xoxox


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 12:25 AM~9921846
> *hey.. try to do our plaque please.. we need some asap..
> from yours truely..
> "darkness" xoxox
> *


no ****. already started.


----------



## Cut N 3's

HEY JUSTDEEZ U NEVER GOT BACK WITH ME AFTER I SEND THAT PM BRO. HOLLA AT ME IM READY.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 12 2008, 01:08 AM~9922123
> *HEY JUSTDEEZ U NEVER GOT BACK WITH ME AFTER I SEND THAT PM BRO.  HOLLA AT ME IM READY.
> *


i'll work something out for you.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 11 2008, 11:29 PM~9921883
> *no ****.  already started.
> *


cool.. thanks mayne!


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2008, 11:39 AM~9923396
> *i'll work something out for you.
> *


PM ME I GOT THE MONEY AND HES WAIT ON THE OTHER END!


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 13 2008, 12:36 PM~9933119
> *PM ME I GOT THE MONEY AND HES WAIT ON THE OTHER END!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

how much for these two??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 14 2008, 12:32 AM~9934391
> *how much for these two??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh damn those forks are scary hno:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2008, 02:34 PM~9934407
> *Oh damn those forks are scary hno:
> *



hahah they look sick though


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 14 2008, 12:40 AM~9934467
> *hahah they look sick though
> *


They look pretty bad ass in red too, might be better to paint them than plate them :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 13 2008, 03:32 PM~9934391
> *how much for these two??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEM WAS DESIGNED FOR A GUY ON HERE HE HIT ME UP FOR A SPIDER FORKS AND TEH SPROCKET WAS TRICK OR TREATS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 13 2008, 05:55 PM~9935564
> *THEM WAS DESIGNED FOR A GUY ON HERE HE HIT ME UP FOR A SPIDER FORKS AND TEH SPROCKET WAS TRICK OR TREATS :biggrin:
> *


speder for was speedy right?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2008, 06:00 PM~9935613
> *speder for was speedy right?
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 12:43 PM~9924120
> *cool.. thanks mayne!
> *


cant fukk with the kid!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2008, 09:40 PM~9937451
> *cant fukk with the kid!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :worship: :worship:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2008, 07:00 PM~9935613
> *speder for was speedy right?
> *


WHERE HAS HE BEEN....WE CHATED FOR A MINUTE BOUT THA DESIGN FOR HIS FORKS...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2008, 08:40 PM~9937451
> *cant fukk with the kid!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up.. ill call you tommorow witt measurements


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2008, 09:40 PM~9937451
> *cant fukk with the kid!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god dam, D got skillz....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Feb 14 2008, 01:03 AM~9939035
> *god dam, D got skillz....
> *


yes he does :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

what?


----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 7 2008, 01:28 PM~9630698
> *justdeez pm a brotha, you said you had a steering wheel idea for my dragon bike a while back? also lookin to do a handle bar set and probly fender braces
> *


check yo pms dawg :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 11 2008, 11:06 PM~9921717
> *just bumpin my shit up.
> *


X2....................................... HEY GUEY GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2008, 09:40 PM~9937451
> *cant fukk with the kid!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Feb 14 2008, 01:03 AM~9939035
> *god dam, D got skillz....
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

JUST POSTING SOME MORE OF MY WORK  

SPROCKET FOR BETOSBOMB


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

SHOWBOUNDS SON'S SPD SPROCKET


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

SANTANA SA LOGO SPROCKET


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

FLAME SPROCKET WITH MISSING TEETH

AND IT STILL FUNCTIONS :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 06:44 PM~10045164
> *SHOWBOUNDS SON'S SPD SPROCKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Work Fool!!!!!! That shit looks HellA Good!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

FLAME HANDLE BARS

(EARLY VERSION)









(FINAL VERSION)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 07:48 PM~10045187
> *FLAME HANDLE BARS
> 
> (EARLY VERSION)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (FINAL VERSION)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

WICKED METAL WORKS adn JUSTDEEZ and you can not go wrong


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

RANDOM POST










FOR SALE IF ANYONE WANTS THEM.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 07:50 PM~10045205
> *RANDOM POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE IF ANYONE WANTS THEM.
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STRANGE+Feb 27 2008, 07:46 PM~10045181-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Work Fool!!!!!!  That shit looks HellA Good!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GET OUTTA HERE FOOL!!!!!! :cheesy: BRING ME SOMETHING TO EAT
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 27 2008, 07:47 PM~10045184
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 07:51 PM~10045216
> *GET OUTTA HERE FOOL!!!!!! :cheesy:  BRING ME SOMETHING TO EAT
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Your work is SUPER!! Like omg it is so awesome. Good job! I used to do your girl and you hate me for that. Its okay I still love you. 





Nothing like this ramdom post(stupidness).


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 27 2008, 07:52 PM~10045227
> *Your work is SUPER!! Like omg it is so awesome. Good job! I used to do your girl and you hate me for that. Its okay I still love you.
> Nothing like this ramdom post(stupidness).
> *


 :0 lmfao

wuz up mike :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

SISSY BAR FOR BETOSBOMB


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 07:56 PM~10045260
> *SISSY BAR FOR BETOSBOMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wait till the forks,handle bars and fender braces are done this week :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

2 PIECE FORK FOR A HYDRAULIC CYLINDER

WITH A SAN FRAN LOGO :biggrin: 










EARLY VERSION









FINAL CUT VERSION


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 27 2008, 07:52 PM~10045227
> *Your work is SUPER!! Like omg it is so awesome. Good job! I used to do your girl and you hate me for that. Its okay I still love you.
> Nothing like this ramdom post(stupidness).
> *


HAHHA. YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!! AHAHAHA.





p.s. mike linville never did my girl


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 27 2008, 07:57 PM~10045268
> *wait till the forks,handle bars and fender braces are done this week  :biggrin:
> *


still got to do the forks.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Feb 27 2008, 07:52 PM~10045227-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your work is SUPER!! Like omg it is so awesome. Good job! I used to do your girl and you hate me for that. Its okay I still love you.
> Nothing like this ramdom post(stupidness).
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 07:59 PM~10045293
> *HAHHA.  YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!!  AHAHAHA.
> p.s.  mike linville never did my girl
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2008, 08:05 PM~10045330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahas. My girl and mike went to high school together. She said he was a nerd and nobody talked to him. haha. j/k


----------



## 817Lowrider

word?? small world


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2008, 08:25 PM~10045514
> *word?? small world
> *


yuppers. just like the time when linville found a pile of shit in his yard and had it dna tested. it was mine


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 08:08 PM~10045940
> *yuppers.  just like the time when linville found a pile of shit in his yard and had it dna tested.  it was mine
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 MANOSO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 27 2008, 09:10 PM~10045954
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 MANOSO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cuando tienes caca........tu sabes


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 08:11 PM~10045961
> *cuando tienes caca........tu sabes
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...................ORALE....... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

once again great job  





> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 06:58 PM~10045277
> *2 PIECE FORK FOR A HYDRAULIC CYLINDER
> 
> WITH A SAN FRAN LOGO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARLY VERSION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINAL CUT VERSION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 27 2008, 07:49 PM~10045203
> *WICKED METAL WORKS adn JUSTDEEZ and you can not go wrong
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 10:15 PM~10046571
> *
> *


can not froget my cutters :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 27 2008, 10:20 PM~10046618
> *can not forget the cutters :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 10:44 PM~10046878
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey i am going to be sending you a couple more .cads tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 27 2008, 10:50 PM~10046957
> *hey i am going to be sending you a couple more .cads tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 10:57 PM~10047028
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 28 2008, 08:23 AM~10049510
> *
> *


----------



## TonyO

Here's another Just Deezine crown cut by TNT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 28 2008, 04:52 AM~10045227
> *Your work is SUPER!! Like omg it is so awesome. Good job! I used to do your girl and you hate me for that. Its okay I still love you.
> Nothing like this ramdom post(stupidness).
> *


WTF? :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 03:21 PM~10051547
> *Here's another Just Deezine crown cut by TNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 28 2008, 04:49 AM~10045203
> *TNT METAL WORKS and JUSTDEEZ and you can not go wrong
> *


You said it brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 03:23 PM~10051560
> *You said it brotha :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 29 2008, 12:24 AM~10051567
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 01:21 PM~10051547
> *Here's another Just Deezine crown cut by TNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great deezine work. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 29 2008, 12:56 AM~10051789
> *great deezine work.  :thumbsup:
> *


Eh I could have done better :dunno:





















































J/K ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 04:01 PM~10051821
> *Eh I could have done better :dunno:
> J/K !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 29 2008, 01:08 AM~10051858
> *:0
> *


Yeah and my cutter is better too :twak: What chu think bout that? :scrutinize:




:roflmao: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

GOT NEW SHIT!!!!!!!!



FULL SET OF PARTS FOR STLLO64'S DAUGHTER :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 29 2008, 06:17 PM~10060590-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOT NEW SHIT!!!!!!!!
> FULL SET OF PARTS FOR STLLO64'S DAUGHTER :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dammmmmmmmmmmmm.i want to cut those. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 04:12 PM~10051891
> *Yeah and my cutter is better too :twak:  What chu think bout that? :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
























sorry yall. just showing off


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 06:17 PM~10060590
> *GOT NEW SHIT!!!!!!!!
> FULL SET OF PARTS FOR STLLO64'S DAUGHTER :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THEM ARE BAD ASS


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 07:59 PM~10061169
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry yall.  just showing off
> *


good stuff danny, gotta question, how do you get the design to the place that is gonna gcut it out? like an email or ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 29 2008, 08:02 PM~10061180
> *good stuff danny, gotta question,  how do you get the design to the place that is gonna gcut it out?  like an email or ?
> *


YOU TALKING ABOUT THE .CAD FILE?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 29 2008, 08:02 PM~10061180
> *good stuff danny, gotta question,  how do you get the design to the place that is gonna gcut it out?  like an email or ?
> *


i just told you.......hahahaaha :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10061378
> *i just told you.......hahahaaha :cheesy:
> *


he is slow it take a little time for it to kick in lol j/p NOE :biggrin:


----------



## STLLO64

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 29 2008, 07:17 PM~10060590-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOT NEW SHIT!!!!!!!!
> FULL SET OF PARTS FOR STLLO64'S DAUGHTER :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 08:59 PM~10061169
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry yall.  just showing off
> *


You are the man bro thanks for everything I'll post up pics soon as they are cut


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Mar 1 2008, 09:56 AM~10064217
> *You are the man bro thanks for everything I'll post up pics soon as they are cut
> *


i think this is the best work i have seen out of JUSTDEEZ


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 1 2008, 01:02 PM~10064945
> *i think this is the best work i have seen out of JUSTDEEZ
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2008, 01:05 PM~10064957
> *:0
> *


damn the WHORE is out early lol


----------



## kustombuilder

whoreing topics is 24/7


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STLLO64+Mar 1 2008, 09:56 AM~10064217-->
> 
> 
> 
> You are the man bro thanks for everything I'll post up pics soon as they are cut
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been a pleasure man. had alot of fun with these
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 1 2008, 01:02 PM~10064945
> *i think this is the best work i have seen out of JUSTDEEZ
> *


it'll only get better


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2008, 02:12 PM~10065300
> *been a pleasure man.  had alot of fun with these
> 
> it'll only get better
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2008, 02:12 PM~10065300
> *been a pleasure man.  had alot of fun with these
> 
> it'll only get better
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 06:59 PM~10061169
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry yall.  just showing off
> *


  Excellent design.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 02:37 PM~10065473
> *  Excellent design.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 1 2008, 02:40 PM~10065486
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


stop


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2008, 02:41 PM~10065494
> *stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmfao no ass kissing here bro just facts


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 1 2008, 02:45 PM~10065515
> *lmfao no ass kissing here bro just facts
> *


oh ok.my bad. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2008, 02:46 PM~10065522
> *oh ok.my bad. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: damn whore lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 1 2008, 02:48 PM~10065537
> *:biggrin:  damn whore lol
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 02:37 PM~10065473
> *  Excellent design.
> *


thank you sir.



and all you other whores


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yawn:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2008, 04:19 PM~10065867
> *thank you sir.
> and all you other whores
> *


 :biggrin: your welcome


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2008, 04:19 PM~10065867
> *thank you sir.
> and all you other whores
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 2 2008, 03:11 PM~10071143
> *:cheesy:
> *


WAT IT DEW MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 2 2008, 04:57 PM~10071325
> *WAT IT DEW MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


chillin. should have something for you very soon


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 2 2008, 04:11 PM~10071143
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 2 2008, 05:22 PM~10071446
> *chillin.  should have something for you very soon
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 3 2008, 12:02 AM~10074331
> *:0
> *


----------



## STLLO64

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Mar 8 2008, 11:53 PM~10124471
> *TTT
> *


yeah


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

was good to meet you in h town homie


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Mar 10 2008, 11:25 AM~10133384-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: whore :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 10 2008, 12:08 PM~10133656
> *was good to meet you in h town homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you too. no doubt.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Mar 10 2008, 12:45 PM~10133893
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

design for sale.......... :0 :0 :0 


already ready to go. i'll send you the file, you send it to whatever cutter you want.











this is the exact size comparison to a 20" wheel


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10155586
> *design for sale.......... :0  :0  :0
> already ready to go.  i'll send you the file, you send it to whatever cutter you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the exact size comparison to a 20" wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

NEW SHIT!!!!












KIKI.....HOLLA AT YA FROG!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 12 2008, 10:06 PM~10155891
> *how much?
> *


I'LL LET THEM GO FOR 30.


----------



## sic713

haha.. you bored homie..i need a stering wheel
something simple and clean..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 10:10 PM~10155931
> *haha.. you bored homie..i need a stering wheel
> something simple and clean..
> *


simple and clean??? for you????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 09:11 PM~10155948
> *simple and clean???  for you????
> *


for me...i dont care.. do what you want..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 10:08 PM~10155916
> *NEW SHIT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIKI.....HOLLA AT YA FROG!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 10:14 PM~10155984
> *for me...i dont care.. do what you want..
> *


for the elco


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 12 2008, 09:16 PM~10156003
> *for the elco
> *


nope.. but i will be getting some stuff done later for it.. like chevy bowties.. 
sic713 emblems and etc..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 10:19 PM~10156035
> *nope.. but i will be getting some stuff done later for it.. like chevy bowties..
> sic713 emblems and etc..
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 10:19 PM~10156035
> *nope.. but i will be getting some stuff done later for it.. like chevy bowties..
> sic713 emblems and etc..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 10:14 PM~10155984
> *for me...i dont care.. do what you want..
> *


see what i can work out :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10155586
> *design for sale.......... :0  :0  :0
> already ready to go.  i'll send you the file, you send it to whatever cutter you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the exact size comparison to a 20" wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 10:08 PM~10155916
> *NEW SHIT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIKI.....HOLLA AT YA FROG!!!
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 13 2008, 05:57 PM~10158297
> *
> *


damn smiley post whore :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2008, 08:58 AM~10158303
> *damn smiley post whore :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## MR.559

another great job on my cads, thanks alot Dan :thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95

Damn nice work!! uffin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 09:08 PM~10155916
> *NEW SHIT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIKI.....HOLLA AT YA FROG!!!
> *


HAPPY EASTER..........BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............SAY MAYNE I'LL HIT YOU UP THIS WEEK.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I NEEEEEEEDDDDDD SOME POON...................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 23 2008, 07:16 PM~10237111
> *HAPPY EASTER..........BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............SAY MAYNE I'LL HIT YOU UP THIS WEEK.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I NEEEEEEEDDDDDD SOME POON...................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ray Ray

When are you going to work on my bike?  
I know you and my dad talked about making some stuff for it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Ray Ray_@Mar 24 2008, 11:43 AM~10241875
> *When are you going to work on my bike?
> I know you and my dad talked about making some stuff for it.
> *


when you get a job. :cheesy: hahahaa.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 12:53 PM~10242407
> *when you get a job.  :cheesy:  hahahaa.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 12:53 PM~10242407
> *when you get a job.  :cheesy:  hahahaa.
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 11:53 AM~10242407
> *when you get a job.  :cheesy:  hahahaa.
> *


LOL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

he's only like 11 or 12. cant remember. :biggrin:


----------



## Ray Ray

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 01:18 PM~10243013
> *he's only like 11 or 12.  cant remember. :biggrin:
> *


so
:angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Ray Ray_@Mar 24 2008, 02:35 PM~10243158
> *so
> :angry:
> *


GO CLEAN YOUR ROOM :cheesy:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 01:18 PM~10243013
> *he's only like 11 or 12.  cant remember. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ray Ray

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 02:04 PM~10243391
> *GO CLEAN YOUR ROOM :cheesy:
> *


why don't you :biggrin:


----------



## Ray Ray

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 02:04 PM~10243391
> *GO CLEAN YOUR ROOM :cheesy:
> *


why don't you :biggrin:


----------



## Ray Ray

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 02:04 PM~10243391
> *GO CLEAN YOUR ROOM :cheesy:
> *


why don't you. :biggrin:


----------



## Ray Ray

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 02:04 PM~10243391
> *GO CLEAN YOUR ROOM :cheesy:
> *


why don't you. :biggrin:


----------



## Ray Ray

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 02:04 PM~10243391
> *GO CLEAN YOUR ROOM :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Ray Ray+Mar 24 2008, 06:32 PM~10244924-->
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ray [email protected] 24 2008, 06:33 PM~10244933
> *why don't you :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ray [email protected] 24 2008, 06:36 PM~10244966
> *why don't you. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ray [email protected] 24 2008, 06:39 PM~10245101
> *why don't you. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ray Ray_@Mar 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10245196


see? i told you. too young for the internets. this is serious business.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 10:41 PM~10155586
> *design for sale.......... :0  :0  :0
> already ready to go.  i'll send you the file, you send it to whatever cutter you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the exact size comparison to a 20" wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY GONNA GLUE SOME MICRO MACHINES ON THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 24 2008, 10:19 PM~10247046-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ray Ray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10245196
> 
> 
> 
> see? i told you. too young for the internets. this is serious business.
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :roflmao: 
http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com/


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2008, 09:22 PM~10247081
> *THEY GONNA GLUE SOME MICRO MACHINES ON THERE... :biggrin:
> *


marketing strategy


----------



## Ray Ray

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 24 2008, 08:19 PM~10247046-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ray Ray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10245196
> 
> 
> 
> see? i told you. too young for the internets. this is serious business.
> [/b]
Click to expand...

don't start a war
 :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> see? i told you. too young for the internets. this is serious business.


don't start a war
 :machinegun: :twak: :guns:
[/quote]
please stop screwing up my topic :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> don't start a war
> :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


please stop screwing up my topic :cheesy:
[/quote]


This is what RAY RAY has on his signature

I am the next generation of Bad Influences Car Club!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> please stop screwing up my topic :cheesy:


This is what RAY RAY has on his signature

I am the next generation of Bad Influences Car Club!!!!
[/quote]
you know thats jason's son, right?


----------



## kiki

> This is what RAY RAY has on his signature
> 
> I am the next generation of Bad Influences Car Club!!!!


you know thats jason's son, right?
[/quote]
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kiki

ttb for my homie ..................


LIKE A BAG OF SAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAN COME ON.....HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 27 2008, 09:55 PM~10272922
> *ttb for my homie ..................
> LIKE A BAG OF SAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAN COME ON.....HAHAHAHAHA
> *


you need to watch another movie other than 40 yr old virgin.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Big thanks to Danny for hooking me up with a few designs. I know it dont mean shit but hes got my recommendation .


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump for a homie


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2008, 10:03 PM~10273619
> *you need to watch another movie other than 40 yr old virgin.
> *


THAT MOVIES THE BEST :cheesy: :cheesy: I AM THE REAL MCLOVIN...  






HEY ...THE ONE PUNCHIN BABYS ,I GOT ONE CUT ALREADY I'LL SEND YOU THE PIC........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 27 2008, 11:06 PM~10273637-->
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Danny for hooking me up with a few designs. I know it dont mean shit but hes got my recommendation .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 01:23 AM~10274561
> *bump for a homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kiki_@Mar 28 2008, 06:40 AM~10275057
> *THAT MOVIES THE BEST  :cheesy:  :cheesy: I AM THE REAL MCLOVIN...
> HEY ...THE ONE PUNCHIN BABYS ,I GOT ONE CUT ALREADY I'LL SEND YOU THE PIC........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hurry up fukka


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 28 2008, 08:01 AM~10275556
> *thanks, i guess
> :wave:
> hurry up fukka
> *


I WILL I WILL................... :angry: :angry:


----------



## the poor boys

got my cads. thankz danny. i'll talk to you about that other job i need done. thankz :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 5 2008, 09:53 PM~10344673
> *got my cads. thankz danny. i'll talk to you about that other job i need done. thankz  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:06 AM~10273637
> *Big thanks to Danny for hooking me up with a few designs. I know it dont mean shit but hes got my recommendation .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 5 2008, 11:02 PM~10345489
> *
> *


 :uh: lol. :wave:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2008, 04:31 AM~10346265
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice!!!


----------



## ozzylowrider

So how much do you sell these designs for ?


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2008, 09:50 PM~10350549
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


arrays offsets trims circles and arcs


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 09:00 PM~10350631
> *arrays offsets trims circles and arcs
> *


werd?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 6 2008, 08:52 PM~10350568
> *So how much do you sell these designs for ?
> *


depends, but usually around 20 to 30 bucks


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2008, 08:11 PM~10350737
> *depends, but usually around 20 to 30 bucks
> *


im special.. mines are freee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 09:11 PM~10350744
> *im special.. mines are freee :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn i wish i was  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2008, 10:09 PM~10350713
> *werd?
> *


basic acad. try using solidworks makes a whole lot of difference


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 09:16 PM~10350783
> *basic acad.  try using solidworks makes a whole lot of difference
> *


im only doing 2d bike parts. dont need anything special. and had 2 semesters of solidworks, hated it. got a degree in 3d modeling, this is kids stuff


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2008, 05:50 AM~10350549
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> *


Yo I emailed you a dxf the other day did you get it?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2008, 10:51 PM~10351745
> *Yo I emailed you a dxf the other day did you get it?
> *


yeah, havent tried to open it yet. i will


----------



## kiki

WAT IT DEW MAYNE...............


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Can you learn me for AutoCAD? I want kno hoe to doo dis! Son!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 10 2008, 06:05 PM~10384855
> *Can you learn me for AutoCAD? I want kno hoe to doo dis! Son!
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 10 2008, 06:05 PM~10384855
> *Can you learn me for AutoCAD? I want kno hoe to doo dis! Son!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 10 2008, 06:05 PM~10384855
> *Can you learn me for AutoCAD? I want kno hoe to doo dis! Son!
> *


no. thank you. come again.


----------



## toyshopcustoms

I need help


----------



## toyshopcustoms

I am wanting for learn AutoCAD.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10350744
> *im special.. mines are freee :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 









SPECIAL ED.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 10 2008, 07:28 PM~10385045
> *no.  thank you.  come do my girl again.
> *


Horrible. If she only knew what you thought of her.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 10 2008, 05:28 PM~10385045
> *no.  thank you.  come again.
> *


hahahahah in ur az................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms

I just wish he would stop sending me PM's asking to have a threesome with him and his girl(my ex). Its just wierd.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 10 2008, 08:27 PM~10386128
> *I just wish he would stop sending me PM's asking to have a threesome with him and his girl(my ex). Its just wierd.
> *


youre so full of shit.....ahahahaaaa


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 10 2008, 09:27 PM~10386128
> *I just wish he would stop sending me PM's asking to have a threesome with him and his girl(my ex). Its just wierd.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 10 2008, 07:27 PM~10386128
> *I just wish he would stop sending me PM's asking to have a threesome with him and his girl(my ex). Its just wierd.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 .............. I JUST WANNA WATCH............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 10 2008, 09:35 PM~10386221
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 .............. I JUST WANNA WATCH...........
> 
> 
> 
> In a dark corner with lotion.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 10 2008, 07:36 PM~10386227
> *
> *




YEAH !!!!!!!!!!! THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.......................... :yes: :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

gaying up my thread :angry:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 10 2008, 07:42 PM~10386309
> *gaying up my thread :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY HE STARTED IT............. :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 10 2008, 08:36 PM~10386227
> *
> *


stop sending your home movies to my cell. that shit is gross. what you do at your house with a moose, 20 lbs of hamburger meat, and a shovel is none of my business. :barf:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 10 2008, 07:49 PM~10386385
> *stop sending your home movies to my cell.  that shit is gross.  what you do at your house with a moose, 20 lbs of hamburger meat, and a shovel is none of my business. :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Im done. going to bed. After making some ovals thanks to Jusdeez who gave measurement to me!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 06:05 PM~10384864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MUTHAFUCKIN SNAKES ON THIS MUTHAFUCKIN THRED!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Apr 10 2008, 08:54 PM~10386446-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im done. going to bed. After making some ovals thanks to Jusdeez who gave measurement to me!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anytime you big footed bastard
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 08:57 PM~10386485
> *MUTHAFUCKIN SNAKES ON THIS MUTHAFUCKIN THRED!!!!!!
> *


no likey the snakes


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 10 2008, 09:27 PM~10386785
> *anytime you big footed bastard
> no likey the snakes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 08:57 PM~10386485
> *MUTHAFUCKIN SNAKES ON THIS MUTHAFUCKIN THRED!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

whats good justdeez


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 12 2008, 12:44 AM~10396643
> *whats good justdeez
> *


i have a headache


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 05:05 PM~10384864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL WTF


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 12 2008, 05:42 PM~10400457
> *i have a headache
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 12 2008, 06:42 PM~10400457
> *i have a headache
> *


x2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

might get some stuff done today. or i might make a laptop stand for my brothers dj stuff :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea i have a surprize coming soon for you to coming soon lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 08:42 PM~10434704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"Fo' Shizzle my nizzle" :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 09:42 PM~10434704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, who cut them?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 16 2008, 09:42 PM~10434704-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 09:43 PM~10434715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 09:45 PM~10434736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




again thank you very much bro like i said on the phone :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

dont think syked1 will mind if i post this :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 09:48 PM~10434768
> *dont think syked1 will mind if i post this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thast bad ass dude


----------



## ROBERTO G

who cut the plaques jus


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 16 2008, 09:51 PM~10434800
> *who cut the plaques jus
> *


the man that posted right before you :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 09:53 PM~10434822
> *the man that posted right before you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 09:53 PM~10434822
> *the man that posted right before you :biggrin: *


 :0


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 08:54 PM~10434832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 09:54 PM~10434832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we are cutting out the fender trim this week to :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:57 PM~10434853
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: sup mayne


----------



## ozzylowrider

These ones, Justdeez. Check your PM



> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2008, 01:46 PM~10434751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 16 2008, 10:00 PM~10434875
> *These ones, Justdeez. Check your PM
> *


you like my customs forks :biggrin: he can design good


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 08:54 PM~10434832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


top secret-don't tell anybody about them.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

wish i had some stuff like this................. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Apr 16 2008, 11:00 PM~10435407-->
> 
> 
> 
> top secret-don't tell anybody about them.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh damn cats out the bag lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 16 2008, 11:05 PM~10435431
> *  wish i had some stuff like this................. :biggrin:
> *


well get you some money and hit me up and we can make it happen


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 16 2008, 11:07 PM~10435444
> *oh damn cats out the bag lol
> well get you some money and hit me up and we can make it happen
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 16 2008, 11:12 PM~10435480
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 16 2008, 11:05 PM~10435431
> *  wish i had some stuff like this................. :biggrin:
> *


i know. i know. :angry: sprocket should be done soon :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 11:48 PM~10434768
> *dont think syked1 will mind if i post this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not at all bro, :biggrin: 

yo what you think about those swirls, which one you like more ?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 17 2008, 01:07 PM~10439067
> *Not at all bro,  :biggrin:
> 
> yo what you think about those swirls, which one you like more ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is that?


----------



## 67Caprice

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 17 2008, 01:49 PM~10439787
> *what is that?
> *


looks like a steering wheel


----------



## 67Caprice

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 17 2008, 01:49 PM~10439787
> *what is that?
> *


looks like a steering wheel


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 67Caprice_@Apr 17 2008, 02:51 PM~10439806
> *looks like a steering wheel
> *


interesting.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 67Caprice_@Apr 17 2008, 02:51 PM~10439803
> *looks like a steering wheel
> *


 :yes:


----------



## syked1

yup its a steering :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 17 2008, 02:54 PM~10439824
> *interesting.
> *


hey fool. how far away are you from cypress, ca?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2008, 04:44 PM~10440465
> *hey fool.  how far away are you from cypress, ca?
> *


15 or 20 min.why?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 17 2008, 06:48 PM~10441272
> *15 or 20 min.why?
> *


i'll be there at the end of the month for a week


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

JUST TO LET ANYONE KNOW THAT IS LOOKING FOR ME...........

I'LL BE IN LA UNTIL FRIDAY MAY 2ND. WONT BE ABLE TO GET ANY DESIGN WORK DONE. 

SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE. HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 26 2008, 11:05 PM~10512069
> *JUST TO LET ANYONE KNOW THAT IS LOOKING FOR ME...........
> 
> I'LL BE IN LA UNTIL FRIDAY MAY 2ND.  WONT BE ABLE TO GET ANY DESIGN WORK DONE.
> 
> SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE.  HAVE A NICE DAY
> *


did you get that yet?????


----------



## the poor boys

i think he's gone.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Apr 26 2008, 11:11 PM~10512097-->
> 
> 
> 
> did you get that yet?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not yet
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the poor boys_@Apr 27 2008, 10:19 AM~10513611
> *i think he's gone.
> *


not yet.



now.


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 27 2008, 10:27 AM~10514017
> *not yet
> not yet.
> now.
> *


 have a good trip.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 08:54 PM~10434832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look good in person you do nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 27 2008, 04:00 PM~10515313
> *those look good in person you do nice work  :thumbsup:
> *


yea wait for the new dezines for fenders and skirts


----------



## the poor boys

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 28 2008, 06:28 AM~10519519
> *:0
> *


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 28 2008, 07:39 AM~10519680
> *:thumbsup:
> *


yea in the words of excalibur JUST WAIT there is alot more to come :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

Here's mines. I dare someone to touch my bike now. They may bleed to death :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 28 2008, 07:44 AM~10519698
> *Here's mines. I dare someone to touch my bike now. They may bleed to death  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouch lol nice


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 28 2008, 08:47 AM~10519708
> *ouch lol nice
> *


Yup, going with that barbed wire theme. Actually, the bike will be called 'Barb Wire'. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 28 2008, 07:52 AM~10519725
> *Yup, going with that barbed wire theme. Actually, the bike will be called 'Barb Wire'.  :biggrin:
> *


nice real nice


----------



## the poor boys

really nice. but i don't see a crown ??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 28 2008, 07:44 AM~10519698
> *Here's mines. I dare someone to touch my bike now. They may bleed to death  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glad you like them :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

Bring me back a souviner :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump for a homie


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 28 2008, 06:44 AM~10519698
> *Here's mines. I dare someone to touch my bike now. They may bleed to death  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 7 2008, 01:07 PM~10599915
> *hno:
> *


yea it will cut you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 27 2008, 04:00 PM~10515313
> *those look good in person you do nice work  :thumbsup:
> *


yea we soon to have a couple fender designs :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 28 2008, 08:44 AM~10519698
> *Here's mines. I dare someone to touch my bike now. They may bleed to death  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!! I posted up that idea 2 years ago and a couple peeps clowned it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey danny i tryed to pm you but the server would not let it go through :angry: 

but he said 2 to 3 week turnaround time


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 02:50 PM~10601216
> *nice!!! I posted up that idea 2 years ago and a couple peeps clowned it.
> *


gotta have a pic sometimes to make people understand


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 02:42 PM~10601138
> *yea it will cut you
> *


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 03:22 PM~10601880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cad by JUSTDEEZ.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 01:50 PM~10601216
> *nice!!! I posted up that idea 2 years ago and a couple peeps clowned it.
> *


and I would do it again. :|


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 28 2008, 08:56 AM~10519742
> *really nice. but i don't see a crown ??
> *


Thanks for the idea


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2008, 06:59 PM~10610743
> *and I would do it again.  :|
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

thanks justdeez for the art work


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@May 9 2008, 12:56 PM~10617396
> *Thanks for the idea
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 9 2008, 02:03 PM~10617453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks justdeez for the art work
> *


thats tight.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 9 2008, 02:03 PM~10617453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks justdeez for the art work
> *


VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 9 2008, 02:03 PM~10617453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks justdeez for the art work
> *


thats real nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2008, 06:59 PM~10610743
> *and I would do it again.  :|
> *


I still trip out on all the shit you gave me when I first joined this site


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Someone give juan gotti a hug. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2008, 06:55 PM~10618932
> *Someone give juan gotti a hug.  :|
> *


asshole
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2008, 04:55 PM~10618932
> *Someone give juan gotti a hug.  :|
> *


you...you started all that mess :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

ttt


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

TTT SINCE EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 11 2008, 12:08 AM~10626939
> *you...you started all that mess :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 13 2008, 09:42 AM~10643346
> *TTT SINCE EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: well soon we will have more pics of your work :biggrin: hey take a pic of your paper weight and post it up i want to use it :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump


----------



## noe_from_texas

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

TO THE WINDOOOOOOOW..........hate that song :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80

so pick another song


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 13 2008, 05:24 PM~10647133
> *TO THE WINDOOOOOOOW..........hate that song :angry:
> *


lmfao


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 10:32 AM~10644117
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  well soon we will have more pics of your work  :biggrin:  hey take a pic of your paper weight and post it up i want to use it :biggrin:
> *


what paper weight??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 14 2008, 01:13 PM~10654284
> *what paper weight??
> *


i had a sprocket cut and plated for danny just to say thanks for all the help with WMW here it is :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 01:19 PM~10654719
> *i had a sprocket cut and plated for danny just to say thanks for all the help with WMW here it is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 14 2008, 02:58 PM~10655003
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 02:03 PM~10655042
> *:biggrin:
> *


do i get one :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 14 2008, 03:07 PM~10655069
> *do i get one  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 14 2008, 02:07 PM~10655073
> *:0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 14 2008, 03:14 PM~10655103
> *:angry:
> *


  give me a ring


----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 08:17 PM~10657329
> *:wave:
> *


hello noe :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

:duh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey danny they turned out baller


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 08:53 PM~10666071
> *hey danny they turned out baller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naturally


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 15 2008, 11:17 PM~10667338
> *naturally
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 09:53 PM~10666071
> *hey danny they turned out baller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those woulda looked a hell of a lot nicer had you let me get a hold of them before chrome


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 16 2008, 09:01 AM~10669624
> *those woulda looked a hell of a lot nicer had you let me get a hold of them before chrome
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

pm sent


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 16 2008, 10:01 AM~10669624
> *those woulda looked a hell of a lot nicer had you let me get a hold of them before chrome
> *


yep they could have used some engraving for sure!!


----------



## the poor boys

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 19 2008, 06:55 AM~10684975
> *yep they could have used some engraving for sure!!
> *


not talking shit, i just think they woulda looked a whole lot better with engraving...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 19 2008, 03:12 PM~10688339
> *not talking shit, i just think they woulda looked a whole lot better with engraving...
> *


i think he is doing that next show season all custom parts engraved :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 04:14 PM~10688352
> *i think he is doing that next show season all custom parts engraved :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 19 2008, 03:22 PM~10688436
> *
> *


i will send him your way when he is ready


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 21 2008, 02:00 PM~10705076
> *TTT
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2008, 08:33 PM~10708238
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys

going back up.


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 08:53 PM~10666071
> *hey danny they turned out baller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 22 2008, 03:54 PM~10714201
> *
> *


yea i was really happy how these turned out :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

sup baby!


----------



## sic713

sup baby!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2008, 10:13 PM~10717176
> *sup baby!
> *


wuz up mike how is everything going


----------



## sic713

ehh alright..
cant wait to get back to work..


----------



## Death Dealer

get back........


----------



## sic713

cant till tuesday..
no compressor..
electrican gots to come hook it up


----------



## the poor boys

"MADE YOU LOOK"


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2008, 04:49 PM~10722347
> *cant till tuesday..
> no compressor..
> electrican gots to come hook it up
> *


damn i know how that is :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 28 2008, 08:44 AM~10752899
> *TTT
> *


should have something for you soon


----------



## the poor boys

:0 ------------- :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

ttt

pm sent


----------



## sic713

where my wheel..
me no love u long time now...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2008, 05:51 PM~10756831
> *where my wheel..
> me no love u long time now...
> *


PATIENCE FOOL. I'LL GET TO IT


----------



## RollinBlue

pm replied


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 28 2008, 06:28 PM~10757516
> *PATIENCE FOOL.  I'LL GET TO IT
> *


i know.. im just bored.. wanted to bug you..
aint like i got the money for it right now anyways


----------



## RollinBlue

pm sent ttt


----------



## the poor boys

BUMP IT UP


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2008, 08:55 PM~10758928
> *i know.. im just bored.. wanted to bug you..
> aint like i got the money for it right now anyways
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## RollinBlue

whats up sent you a pm no reply??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 3 2008, 12:23 PM~10787871
> *whats up sent you a pm no reply??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


sorry. i havent forgot about you. ran into some problems. :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 3 2008, 03:42 PM~10788945
> *sorry.  i havent forgot about you.  ran into some problems. :angry:
> *


its cool just lettin you know im still intrested


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 3 2008, 03:12 PM~10789201
> *its cool just lettin you know im still intrested
> *


i hope to be back on track soon. thanks for understanding.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 3 2008, 09:21 PM~10791685
> *i hope to be back on track soon.  thanks for understanding.
> *


no problem bro


----------



## sic713

love you danny....

:ugh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2008, 07:46 PM~10791942
> *love you danny....
> 
> :ugh:
> *



:0 You cheating on me fooker


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 3 2008, 08:21 PM~10791685
> *i hope to be back on track soon.  thanks for understanding.
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 3 2008, 07:47 PM~10791950
> *:0  You cheating on me fooker
> *


yea.. your to loose.. feels like my head is in mid air..
and your ass been ran through by cartel already


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2008, 10:44 PM~10792679
> *yea.. your to loose.. feels like my head is in mid air..
> and your ass been ran through by cartel already
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches+Jun 3 2008, 08:45 PM~10791932-->
> 
> 
> 
> no problem bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you coming to houston this weekend?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jun 3 2008, 08:46 PM~10791942
> *love you danny....
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :ugh:
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 4 2008, 10:22 AM~10795516
> *you coming to houston this weekend?
> *


yea most likey just to watch


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 4 2008, 12:05 PM~10796658
> *yea most likey just to watch
> *


well then maybe we can meet in person and talk :cheesy: 

as far as i know, i should be there.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 4 2008, 12:24 PM~10796817
> *well then maybe we can meet in person and talk :cheesy:
> 
> as far as i know, i should be there.
> *


wuz up danny how is everything


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 4 2008, 12:25 PM~10796821
> *wuz up danny how is everything
> *


loooooooooong story


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 4 2008, 12:26 PM~10796829
> *loooooooooong story
> *


damn i hope it gets better


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 4 2008, 12:27 PM~10796834
> *damn i hope it gets better
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 4 2008, 12:29 PM~10796847
> *
> *


if you need anything just holla bro


----------



## RollinBlue

thats cool bro ill try to be there


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue

hey danny im here at the houston show ima be wearing a brown timland shirt hanging with da rollerz guys try to find me so we can talk


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Str8crazy80

Just passing threw


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH

i guess your the guy i should come to to design my pendents. im looking to get one with the logo of my store ice fx i want it to be bout a half inch thick. i did l lil something on my paint program 









i hope its something you can work with.

thanks 
the only black skreech


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Jun 14 2008, 03:40 PM~10869927
> *i guess your the guy i should come to to design my pendents. im looking to get one with the logo of my store ice fx i want it to be bout a half inch thick. i did l lil something on my paint program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope its something you can work with.
> 
> thanks
> the only black skreech
> *


wuz up homie did i read that right you want it a half inch thick??? dude that is crazy thick for a charm


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 14 2008, 04:43 PM~10869939
> *wuz up homie did i read that right you want it a half inch thick??? dude that is crazy thick for a charm
> *


yeah i know we have no competition out here for custom pendents and i want it to stay that way. i want to go big so people will know how serious it is.


----------



## SKReeCH

ok maybe not a half inch thick but what about a quarter inch? would that be too thick?


----------



## Dee Luxe

JUSTDEEZ has some mad skills when it comes to creating CAD of anything you want. He will have them ready for you, even when there is a thunderstorm, tornado, hurricane or any diaster, he can count on him to get the job done. My name is Dsweet Lux and I approve this message. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 16 2008, 04:53 PM~10882518
> *JUSTDEEZ has some mad skills when it comes to creating CAD of anything you want. He will have them ready for you, even when there is a thunderstorm, tornado, hurricane or any diaster, he can count on him to get the job done. My name is Dsweet Lux and I approve this message.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH+Jun 15 2008, 08:24 PM~10875896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok maybe not a half inch thick but what about a quarter inch?  would that be too thick?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah for a charm it does not have to be that thick like 14 gauge
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DSweet LuX_@Jun 16 2008, 05:53 PM~10882518
> *JUSTDEEZ has some mad skills when it comes to creating CAD of anything you want. He will have them ready for you, even when there is a thunderstorm, tornado, hurricane or any diaster, he can count on him to get the job done. My name is Dsweet Lux and I approve this message.  :biggrin:
> *


can i get a AMEN :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

AMEN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 16 2008, 05:53 PM~10882518
> *JUSTDEEZ has some mad skills when it comes to creating CAD of anything you want. He will have them ready for you, even when there is a thunderstorm, tornado, hurricane or any diaster, he can count on him to get the job done. My name is Dsweet Lux and I approve this message.  :biggrin:
> *


well thank you maam  

did you get your stuff done yet?


----------



## sic713

hey ***... i still need to come through


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump for a homie


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:nicoderm:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 11:13 PM~10886084
> *hey ***... i still need to come through
> *


ME TO ME TOO.............. WAT IT DEW JUSTDEEZZZZZZZ


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 16 2008, 09:55 PM~10884099
> *well thank you maam
> 
> did you get your stuff done yet?
> *


Trying to finish the car first. Got the pinstripping done and the interior finally. Plus I'm waiting on Sic to finish my project.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 25 2008, 06:42 AM~10946644
> *Trying to finish the car first. Got the pinstripping done and the interior finally. Plus I'm waiting on Sic to finish my project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANG THATS NICE HOMIE .......................... :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 25 2008, 07:42 AM~10946644
> *Trying to finish the car first. Got the pinstripping done and the interior finally. Plus I'm waiting on Sic to finish my project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## Dee Luxe

Thanks kiki and Mr. Fluffy :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 26 2008, 09:44 AM~10955068
> *Thanks kiki and Mr. Fluffy  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 26 2008, 10:34 AM~10955714
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 28 2008, 08:32 AM~10753161
> *should have something for you soon
> *


------------- :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Jun 14 2008, 03:40 PM~10869927
> *i guess your the guy i should come to to design my pendents. im looking to get one with the logo of my store ice fx i want it to be bout a half inch thick. i did l lil something on my paint program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope its something you can work with.
> 
> thanks
> the only black skreech
> *



GETTING BACK ON TRACK  


Here you go skreech. what do you think of this?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2008, 06:06 PM~11040499
> *GETTING BACK ON TRACK
> Here you go skreech.  what do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh snap that looks wicked


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713

got my steering wheel for my car yet..
:ugh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 08:22 PM~11041742
> *got my steering wheel for my car yet..
> :ugh:
> *


you know that aint right :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn these are hot thanks homie


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2008, 07:24 PM~11041762
> *you know that aint right :angry:
> *


i know..
had to do it..
i should like everyone else that bugs me.


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 8 2008, 08:29 PM~11041821
> *damn these are hot thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 8 2008, 08:31 PM~11041841
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: WICKED :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 8 2008, 08:33 PM~11041853
> *:biggrin:  WICKED  :biggrin:
> *


now i just need my bike to go with the forks :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 8 2008, 08:35 PM~11041870
> *now i just need my bike to go with the forks :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


i know, i know..........i worked on the frame last week. just didnt tell nobody :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 8 2008, 08:35 PM~11041870
> *now i just need my bike to go with the forks :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2008, 08:37 PM~11041896
> *i know, i know..........i worked on the frame last week.  just didnt tell nobody :0
> *


 :0 

its all good homie get yourself on the right tracc first brother...i need to come up with a name for the bike like "long awaited" or something :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 8 2008, 08:50 PM~11042025
> *:0
> 
> its all good homie get yourself on the right tracc first brother...i need to come up with a name for the bike like "long awaited" or something :biggrin:
> *


or you could just call it,, "holy shit this is taking forever!" :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2008, 08:54 PM~11042065
> *or you could just call it,, "holy shit this is taking forever!" :cheesy:
> *


wahahahahahaha got your sense of humor back thats a good sign :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

that boy d


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 8 2008, 08:55 PM~11042073
> *wahahahahahaha got your sense of humor back thats a good sign :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 08:58 PM~11042103
> *that boy d
> *


my ***** friend :cheesy:


----------



## elchulo1982

HOW MUCH BRO FOR HANDLE BARS AND FORKS CUSTOM MAYBE YOUR DESIGHN


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2008, 07:59 PM~11042114
> *my ***** friend :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:
sup foo..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jul 8 2008, 08:59 PM~11042119
> *HOW MUCH BRO FOR HANDLE BARS AND FORKS CUSTOM MAYBE YOUR DESIGHN
> *


ball park figure, i charge anywhere from 10 to 30 bucks to design parts. i even do them for free sometimes.


and dont let anyone lie to you, thats crazy cheap. not bullshittin, i just know what im doing.


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2008, 09:01 PM~11042144
> *ball park figure, i charge anywhere from 10 to 30 bucks to design parts.  i even do them for free sometimes.
> and dont let anyone lie to you, thats crazy cheap.  not bullshittin, i just know what im doing.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2008, 09:01 PM~11042144
> *ball park figure, i charge anywhere from 10 to 30 bucks to design parts.  i even do them for free sometimes.
> and dont let anyone lie to you, thats crazy cheap.  not bullshittin, i just know what im doing.
> *


 :biggrin: the best hands down


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

thanks mitch :biggrin: 


26" sprockets coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2008, 09:23 PM~11042352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mitch :biggrin:
> 26" sprockets coming soon :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2008, 07:06 PM~11040499
> *GETTING BACK ON TRACK
> Here you go skreech.  what do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its hot but i couldnt were it like that. this what im going for


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2008, 08:23 PM~11042352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mitch :biggrin:
> 26" sprockets coming soon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

my wheel :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2008, 09:41 PM~11051369
> *my wheel :ugh:
> *


get in line hoe lmfao wuz up mike


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 9 2008, 08:54 PM~11051509
> *get in line hoe lmfao wuz up mike
> *


ugh.. i come 1st...
i can just drive to his house if i wanted to..

chillin homie.. tired


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2008, 09:23 PM~11042352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mitch :biggrin:
> 26" sprockets coming soon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2008, 10:15 PM~11051785
> *ugh.. i come 1st...
> i can just drive to his house if i wanted to..
> 
> chillin homie.. tired
> *


yea are you stay busy when ever you are not being lazy lol


----------



## sic713

i know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 08:13 AM~11054009
> *i know
> *


yea still waiting for them sic part lol


----------



## SKReeCH

whats good folk when i get the charm in this will be the next thing i'll have you make. custom rims


----------



## SKReeCH

how much would it be for you to make 1 20"rim with this logo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo homie thanks again one more hell of a job wel done


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THANKS JUSTDEEZ THE DESING WAS PERFECT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 06:27 PM~11067005
> *THANKS JUSTDEEZ THE DESING WAS PERFECT
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 05:20 PM~11066936
> *yo homie thanks again one more hell of a job wel done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

justdeezines and wicked metal works you get a+ work and fast turn around :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:yes: -------------


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 11 2008, 06:55 PM~11067185
> *:yes: -------------
> *


----------



## sic713

my wheel??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Jul 11 2008, 05:44 PM~11067119-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GRACIAS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 11 2008, 05:48 PM~11067140
> *justdeezines and wicked metal works you get a+ work and fast turn around  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XDUECE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the poor boys_@Jul 11 2008, 05:55 PM~11067185
> *:yes: -------------
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 11:31 PM~11069379
> *GRACIAS HOMIE
> XDUECE
> 
> *


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 05:48 PM~11067140
> *justdeezines and wicked metal works you get a+ work and fast turn around  :biggrin:
> *


 an low prices.


----------



## the poor boys

:wave: WHATS UP ??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wave:


----------



## sic713

my wheel/...lol..
im bored.. im a draw it tonight.. so ill send you it later..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2008, 07:44 PM~11087766
> *my wheel/...lol..
> im bored.. im a draw it tonight.. so ill send you it later..
> *


k :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## MR.559

just wanted to give you a BIG THANK YOU FROM the TOPDOGS familia for all the work you did on are parts homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 22 2008, 08:49 PM~11154089
> *just wanted to give you a BIG THANK YOU FROM the TOPDOGS  familia for all the work you did on are parts homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


my pleasure dawg. and there's more to come :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:nicoderm:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 22 2008, 09:06 PM~11154264
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2008, 10:28 PM~11155121
> *:wave:
> *


whats good homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2008, 08:58 PM~11154204
> *my pleasure dawg.  and there's more to come :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 22 2008, 10:51 PM~11155332
> *whats good homie
> *


not a damn thing. never. :cheesy:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 23 2008, 07:58 AM~11157369
> *not a damn thing.  never. :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW HUH !!!......................... WAT IT DEW HOMIE..........
............OH YEAH TU MADRE............


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 23 2008, 09:56 AM~11157801
> *I KNOW HUH !!!......................... WAT IT DEW HOMIE..........
> ............OH YEAH TU MADRE............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 23 2008, 08:58 AM~11157369
> *not a damn thing.  never. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 01:23 PM~11190103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouch lol wuz up bro


----------



## POISON 831

ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO HOMIE JUSTDEEZ FOR HOOKING IT UP WITH THE DESIGN AND KRAZY CUTTING FOR CUTTING THE PARTS FOR MY BIKE... TO BOTH OF THEM MUCH PROPS... REALLY DID A GOOD JOB... :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

doesnt work yo.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> <a href="http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f105POISONPARTS.jpg
> http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f105/poi...POISONPARTS.jpg


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f105/poi...OISONPARTS2.jpg
> http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f105/poi...OISONPARTS2.jpg
> 
> http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f105POISONPARTS.jpg
> http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f105/poi...POI
Click to expand...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i tryed.


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 27 2008, 06:06 PM~11191439
> *i tryed.
> *


use the IMG Code


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thanks for all your help homie. We really appreciate it and we will make it up to you at the super show if you make it out there.


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 07:29 PM~11192268
> *Thanks for all your help homie. We really appreciate it and we will make it up to you at the super show if you make it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRACIAS RAUL FOR HELPING ME POST THEM UP... :biggrin: ONCE AGAIN THANKS HOMIE JUSTDEEZ FOR DESIGNING THE PARTS AND KRAZY CUTTING FOR CUTTING THEM... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK... :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

You didnt have to go thru TNT?


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice thats wat i need to do


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 07:40 PM~11192355
> *You didnt have to go thru TNT?
> *


NOPE...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 07:40 PM~11192355
> *You didnt have to go thru TNT?
> *


long story.


----------



## Clown Confusion

cant wait till fresno even if i dont place.....


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 27 2008, 07:46 PM~11192416
> *cant wait till fresno even if i dont place.....
> *


THATS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jul 27 2008, 08:29 PM~11192268-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help homie. We really appreciate it and we will make it up to you at the super show if you make it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no problem. thanks for having faith in the kid  and no doubt i'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by POISON [email protected] 27 2008, 08:39 PM~11192347
> *GRACIAS RAUL FOR HELPING ME POST THEM UP... :biggrin:  ONCE AGAIN THANKS HOMIE JUSTDEEZ FOR DESIGNING THE PARTS AND KRAZY CUTTING FOR CUTTING THEM... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my pleasure. go and make me proud :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clown confution_@Jul 27 2008, 08:42 PM~11192379
> *nice thats wat i need to do
> *


holla at me when youre ready.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

time to do your homework boys. just have to show off a bit.

let me show you what happens when i get ahold of your ideas.  

start off with the homie poison.









forks










sissy bar










notice how the fender braces match the sissy bar.









and the sprocket matches the forks and handle bars


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

and the steering wheel matches them too.










and the pedals match them too. just expanded a little










then some 3d shit just to put it in perspective.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

thought process.......










then just to help the customer, i have to give better visual ideas










then to reality


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:24 PM~11193290
> *thought process.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then just to help the customer, i have to give better visual ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then to reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just wait till the sissy bar is done did you get that pm with that pic?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

early draft










to final. just minor tweaks between me and the customer










to product










but just to prove the talent......look at this










this is both sides of the fork, laid on top of each other. one red. one yellow.
notice how the luxurious logo is in the same exact spot on each side. just flipped.
same curve, same angle, same size, not off one millimeter


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:28 PM~11193323
> *early draft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to final.  just minor tweaks between me and the customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just to prove the talent......look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is both sides of the fork, laid on top of each other.  one red.  one yellow.
> notice how the luxurious logo is in the same exact spot on each side.  just flipped.
> same curve, same angle, same size, not off one millimeter
> *


hell everyone know you are teh best lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 27 2008, 10:29 PM~11193330
> *hell everyone know you are teh best lol
> *


not everyone, i still catch sneak disses from some.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:31 PM~11193337
> *not everyone, i still catch sneak disses from some.
> *


fuck em we know you are


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:31 PM~11193337
> *not everyone, i still catch sneak disses from some.
> *


they dont no no better :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:28 PM~11193323
> *early draft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to final.  just minor tweaks between me and the customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just to prove the talent......look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is both sides of the fork, laid on top of each other.  one red.  one yellow.
> notice how the luxurious logo is in the same exact spot on each side.  just flipped.
> same curve, same angle, same size, not off one millimeter
> *


them should be here next week sometime :cheesy: now i just need a bike to put them on :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Like I said, a real pro.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 07:29 PM~11192268
> *Thanks for all your help homie. We really appreciate it and we will make it up to you at the super show if you make it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 27 2008, 10:46 PM~11193432
> *them should be here next week sometime :cheesy: now i just need a bike to put them on :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Jul 27 2008, 10:46 PM~11193432-->
> 
> 
> 
> them should be here next week sometime :cheesy: now i just need a bike to put them on :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> soon bro. soon. if i dont finish it soon then im gonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 10:55 PM~11193516
> *Like I said, a real pro.
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 11:21 PM~11193710
> *soon bro.  soon.  if i dont finish it soon then im gonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

ttt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 28 2008, 08:21 AM~11193710
> *soon bro.  soon.  if i dont finish it soon then im gonna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ouch 


Good work bro :thumbsup: Great CAD work


----------



## Nightcrawler

Sik ass work dawg. cant wait 4 mines :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Nightcrawler_@Jul 29 2008, 10:10 PM~11212332
> *Sik ass work dawg. cant wait 4 mines :biggrin:
> *


PRETTY SURE ULL BE HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS HOMIE... NO DOUBT HOMIE JUSTDEEZ IS THE BEST AT WHAT HE DOES... uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 29 2008, 11:18 PM~11212406
> *PRETTY SURE ULL BE HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS HOMIE... NO DOUBT HOMIE JUSTDEEZ IS THE BEST AT WHAT HE DOES...  uffin:
> *


yes he is


----------



## [email protected]

Nice work...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alfaroair

NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:20 PM~11193259
> *and the steering wheel matches them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the pedals match them too.  just expanded a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then some 3d shit just to put it in perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Damn dawg, u get down. I'm designing right now on Flowpath (it's cool but takes forever) My comp engineer designs on Solid Works and then transfer everything to me thru Flow. Can't wait to use u on future projects so get a hold of me a.s.a.p Have a some complete bikes i need designed and i have no time to get to them anytime soon with this fat ass car project we're working on. Man wait till after Vegas Super Show when i post up all the work we've done on this ride ur gonna trip. Alright bro talk to u soon. Peace


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 08:52 PM~11210789
> *Ouch
> Good work bro :thumbsup:  Great CAD work
> *


Hey i'm bending Carlos steering wheel and fender brace's today and gonna weld his bolts on his pedals as well. Steering wheel i'm gonna bend 60degrees up (standard degrs from TNT) and braces at 90degrees from slot. For pedal standard 1/2inch thread. I'll send u pics when there done so u can post them up, Peace.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 30 2008, 09:50 AM~11214356
> *:biggrin: Damn dawg, u get down. I'm designing right now on Flowpath (it's cool but takes forever) My comp engineer designs on Solid Works and then transfer everything to me thru Flow. Can't wait to use u on future projects so get a hold of me a.s.a.p Have a some complete bikes i need designed and i have no time to get to them anytime soon with this fat ass car project we're working on. Man wait till after Vegas Super Show when i post up all the work we've done on this ride ur gonna trip. Alright bro talk to u soon. Peace
> *


pm replied


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

what can i say...YOU ARE A BIGG DEAL....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jul 30 2008, 05:38 PM~11218219
> *what can i say...YOU ARE A BIGG DEAL....
> *


i been telling you that for years


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2008, 05:46 PM~11218320
> *i been telling you that for years
> *


waitin for u to prove urself......... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is a video of alot of stuff he has danny has done


----------



## MR.559

:worship:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 30 2008, 08:08 PM~11219744
> *:worship:
> *


shhhhhhhh


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2008, 08:51 PM~11220097
> *shhhhhhhh
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 07:58 PM~10045277
> *2 PIECE FORK FOR A HYDRAULIC CYLINDER
> 
> WITH A SAN FRAN LOGO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARLY VERSION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINAL CUT VERSION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those forks came out tite there being chromed and engraved by showtime and gino ill post up pics when there done.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 31 2008, 02:29 AM~11222374
> *those forks came out tite there being chromed and engraved by showtime and gino ill post up pics when there done.
> *


i been wondering where the hell they were. i really liked them. post them in here when you get them back :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 31 2008, 02:29 AM~11222374
> *those forks came out tite there being chromed and engraved by showtime and gino ill post up pics when there done.
> *


when we going to do more parts for you


----------



## syked1

heres my series of things danny did for me

Forks & sissybar:

























Steering:

























crown:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

X2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 31 2008, 06:59 PM~11228035
> *heres my series of things danny did for me
> 
> Forks & sissybar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah mayne!!!! sup j-son


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

:0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2008, 09:45 PM~11229015
> *yeah mayne!!!!  sup j-son
> *


hey danny, just had to show the guys whats up, 250% satisfied custy right here bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 31 2008, 09:26 PM~11229360
> *hey danny, just had to show the guys whats up, 250% satisfied custy right here bro
> *


one of my favorites right here. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

And this process takes how long???




> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11193290
> *thought process.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then just to help the customer, i have to give better visual ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then to reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 31 2008, 10:48 PM~11230086
> *And this process takes how long???
> *


my part can take just a few minutes. depending if the idea/direction we're going is clear.


some of the complex stuff, i like to take some time. me and the customer can go back and forth a few times, just to make sure they get exactly what they want


----------



## the poor boys

:scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

I'm gonna have nightmares from that crown hno:


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2008, 10:25 PM~11238225
> *I'm gonna have nightmares from that crown hno:
> *


 :biggrin:  thx bro lol


----------



## Death Dealer

bad ass designs


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 2 2008, 06:27 AM~11240456
> *bad ass designs
> *


:dunno: who's this dude..................... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice love the crown and parts


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## RollinBlue

pm sent


----------



## bullet one




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 31 2008, 10:48 PM~11230086
> *And this process takes how long???
> *


now you should know the answer to this


----------



## Raguness

Sure do and thanks for the awesome work you done did. 
Add me to another one of your satisfied customers. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 2 2008, 12:43 PM~11241402
> *:dunno: who's this dude.....................  :biggrin:
> *


you must now since you follow me! :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 6 2008, 06:16 AM~11272464
> *you must now since you follow me! :biggrin:
> *


uhhhhhmmm................... :nono:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2008, 09:12 AM~11273511
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 6 2008, 11:41 AM~11273698
> *WHATS UP HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


mayne!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2008, 11:16 AM~11274491
> *mayne!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SAY HOMIE WHEN CAN I GET AT YOU ABOUT SOME WORK........... :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 6 2008, 07:35 PM~11278011
> *SAY HOMIE WHEN CAN I GET AT YOU ABOUT SOME WORK........... :cheesy:
> *


busy as hell lately, but holla at me


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## syked1

ttt for some great work


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2008, 06:44 PM~11278093
> *busy as hell lately, but holla at me
> *


 :biggrin: Once again big props on ur designs.... chingon. Hey Danny welcome to the "BUSY AS HELL" squad. That's what happens when u provide great service and quality parts and not to mention quick turnaround. :biggrin: Hope ur ready to get busier have more stuff for u. Peace.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 15 2008, 11:43 AM~11351396
> *:biggrin: Once again big props on ur designs.... chingon. Hey Danny welcome to the "BUSY AS HELL" squad. That's what happens when u provide great service and quality parts and not to mention quick turnaround.  :biggrin:  Hope ur ready to get busier have more stuff for u. Peace.
> *


hey, hey, hey. dont forget that i still would like to have a life of my own sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 15 2008, 12:02 PM~11351900
> *hey, hey, hey.  dont forget that i still would like to have a life of my own sometimes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Aaah come on homie, "work hard... PLAY harder". Come Vegas I have a petty cash fund set aside to take u and TonyO out for some T.N.A. lol. I gotta keep this hair on fire pace till Vegas and we'll have a ball out there. Peace.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 15 2008, 01:10 PM~11351955
> *:biggrin: Aaah come on homie, "work hard... PLAY harder". Come Vegas I have a petty cash fund set aside to take u and TonyO out for some T.N.A. lol. I gotta keep this hair on fire pace till Vegas and we'll have a ball out there. Peace.
> *


I'LL BE THERE FROM THURSDAY TO MONDAY, OR TUESDAY. HAVENT DECIDED YET


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2008, 05:44 PM~11278093
> *busy as hell lately, but holla at me
> *


ORALE.........................


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SKReeCH

> is that engraving on the sproket or crystal?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> is that engraving on the sproket or crystal?
> 
> 
> 
> its engraving by funkytown
Click to expand...


----------



## the poor boys

THANKZ JUSTDEEZ FOR THE GREAT CAD WORK---


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

*JUSTDEEZ*ined...........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 11 2008, 10:51 AM~11575859
> *THANKZ JUSTDEEZ FOR THE GREAT CAD WORK---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we only fuck with the best :biggrin: wuz up danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

HURRICANE SPECIAL. FREE PARTS TOMORROW :cheesy:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 11 2008, 06:27 PM~11580168
> *HURRICANE SPECIAL.  FREE PARTS TOMORROW :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 11 2008, 06:27 PM~11580168
> *HURRICANE SPECIAL.  FREE PARTS TOMORROW :cheesy:
> *


NOW YOU SAY SOMETHING.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by REC+Sep 11 2008, 08:35 PM~11580262-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the poor boys_@Sep 11 2008, 08:43 PM~11580361
> *NOW YOU SAY SOMETHING.
> *


naw, you just ask me tomorrow, and i'll say its not tomorrow yet


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

you have a pm tell me what you think


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 08:57 PM~11580536
> *you have a pm tell me what you think
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 11 2008, 08:20 PM~11580803
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


anytime bro


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 11 2008, 06:27 PM~11580168
> *HURRICANE SPECIAL.  FREE PARTS TOMORROW :cheesy:
> *


SHITTED IM DRIVING TO H-TOWN FUCK IKE.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

well i talked to danny his power is out and his is ok he wanted me to let you all know


----------



## lesstime

cool thats good hows his crib ???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2008, 09:16 PM~11602399
> *cool thats good  hows his crib ???
> *


he said it was ok but if the rain comes any the creek might flood over


----------



## lesstime

that cool now its sand bag time


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2008, 09:31 PM~11602577
> *that cool now its sand bag time
> *


he said you have to drive around trees and shit in the road it is real bad down there the worst he has ever seen it


----------



## lesstime

damn that sucks iam kinda glad i live were the is snow and thats bout it and heat


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2008, 09:36 PM~11602639
> *damn  that sucks iam kinda glad  i live were the is snow and thats bout it and heat
> *


yea i hate the snow here i about crashed my car last year slid off the raod and almost went into a ditch but the bottom of the car gripped and got stuck it sucked ass


----------



## lesstime

Yeah we got hit by some teenage kid last yr and that's why we got a new whip. And about 6200 dollars and we only payed 800 for the van we were in and we had no insurance LMFAO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i am here, but not at my house. looks like a bomb went off in my neighborhood. ive got alot of cleaning up to do, and havent even started :biggrin: 

using my cousins laptop right now, for some reason i cant post from my phone :angry: 

officials say that it could be up to 2 weeks before i get power back at my house.

if i still have work that i owe you, let me know. im sure i have forgotten things here and there.


----------



## lesstime

aleast you are safe bro screw a mess lol hope you get power sooner it got to be crazy there


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2008, 04:07 PM~11608147
> *aleast you are safe bro  screw a mess  lol  hope you get power sooner it got to be crazy there
> *


im fine, just my ego is bruised :biggrin: all my people have been located, thats what i was worried about. just pisses me off that i rent my house, and i talked to the owner, and she didnt care. my fence got knocked down, and all she said was, "well, do you really need it?" fukkn bitch :angry:


----------



## lesstime

thats fucked up and you should say yeah i do need it to a sun bath lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 15 2008, 03:18 PM~11608233
> *im fine, just my ego is bruised :biggrin: all my people have been located, thats what i was worried about.  just pisses me off that i rent my house, and i talked to the owner, and she didnt care.  my fence got knocked down, and all she said was, "well, do you really need it?"  fukkn bitch :angry:
> *


after as long as you and your family has rented that house :angry: it is not like you just started to rent from her


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i dont even care anymore. i just want to go home and sleep in my own bed. you never really know how much you need something till its not there anymore. i had to drive for an hour, to get in line, wait another hour, just to get gas. :angry: this is getting really fukkin gay

and they say that we could be like this for the next 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 16 2008, 12:08 PM~11616047
> *i dont even care anymore.  i just want to go home and sleep in my own bed.  you never really know how much you need something till its not there anymore.  i had to drive for an hour, to get in line, wait another hour, just to get gas. :angry: this is getting really fukkin gay
> 
> and they say that we could be like this for the next 3 to 4 weeks.
> *


lets have a sleep overrrr :biggrin:....pillow fight... :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 16 2008, 01:25 PM~11616187
> *lets have a sleep overrrr :biggrin:....pillow fight... :roflmao:
> *


omg stfu wtf


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 16 2008, 12:08 PM~11616047
> *i dont even care anymore.  i just want to go home and sleep in my own bed.  you never really know how much you need something till its not there anymore.  i had to drive for an hour, to get in line, wait another hour, just to get gas. :angry: this is getting really fukkin gay
> 
> and they say that we could be like this for the next 3 to 4 weeks.
> *


damn bro i hope they are wrong i hope they get shit fixed sooner


----------



## MR.559

Glad to hear you guys are ok


----------



## luxuriousloc's

how is sic he hasnt been on


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 16 2008, 02:40 PM~11617865
> *Glad to hear you guys are ok
> *


X2...................WAT IT DEW BABY PUNCHER..........


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Sep 16 2008, 04:40 PM~11617865-->
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you guys are ok
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we're alive. just fukkn aggravated as hell. i never thought that i would miss going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by luxuriousloc'[email protected] 16 2008, 09:48 PM~11620724
> *how is sic he hasnt been on
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> havent heard from him, but i heard he's doing alright. phones aint working for shit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 07:52 AM~11623669
> *X2...................WAT IT DEW BABY PUNCHER..........
> *


chillin mayne. did yall get hit at all?


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 17 2008, 08:15 PM~11630091
> *we're alive.  just fukkn aggravated as hell.  i never thought that i would miss going to work.
> havent heard from him, but i heard he's doing alright.  phones aint working for shit.
> chillin mayne.  did yall get hit at all?
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

moved my computer to my cousins house where she has electricity. back in business real soon :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2008, 10:47 AM~11634667
> *moved my computer to my cousins house where she has electricity.  back in business real soon :cheesy:
> *


hell yea :biggrin: let me know when


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2008, 09:47 AM~11634667
> *moved my computer to my cousins house where she has electricity.  back in business real soon :cheesy:
> *


IS IT TOMORROW YET ??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 18 2008, 12:07 PM~11634816
> *IS IT TOMORROW YET ??
> *


nope. ask me again tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2008, 11:19 AM~11634927
> *nope.  ask me again tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

check this shit out


this is after the eye of the hurricane passed us.










slept with the door open. i was on the couch, just staring out at this


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

this is from my front door. this is my yard










****** engineering right here.

piece of carpet, screwed to the house, held down by bungee cords and bricks. worked fukkn bad ass. didnt move a bit


----------



## lesstime

damn man thats crazy 
so you back to work thats good make that money


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 18 2008, 12:42 PM~11635140
> *damn man thats crazy
> so you back to work  thats good make that money
> *


not at work yet. will be there on monday at the earliest. dont matter. still getting paid  

this woke me up when it landed on the house.










and this is just to let people know where im at


----------



## lesstime

damn man good thing it was not bigger


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

here's why im not at home.









looks like this everywhere. power lines all over the ground every few hundred feet.

feel sorry for the people that were building this and get to start over


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

on the way to my moms house. only about 300 feet from this intersection










her house :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

moms neighborhood










going to my uncle's house









:cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

spent all day yesterday cleaning my house up. just the outside. the inside is gonna suck  
that tree fell on my back porch, but kinda convenient. its blocking most of the back of my house. so, i gathered up all the branches i could find from my yard and just added to the pile




























LOOTER PROOF!!!


----------



## lesstime

man cut your grass lol j/k


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 18 2008, 12:53 PM~11635245
> *man cut your grass lol j/k
> *


i did the front yard yesterday. but my mower died. i think i got some hurricane water in my gas can :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

BUT ALL THAT MATTER YOU ARE OK EVERYTHING ELSE CAN BE FIXED WITH TIME


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2008, 11:49 AM~11635203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


lifted the vet off the ground


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2008, 12:42 PM~11635138
> *this is from my front door.  this is my yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****** engineering right here.
> 
> piece of carpet, screwed to the house, held down by bungee cords and bricks.  worked fukkn bad ass.  didnt move a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have seen a lot of shit living in FL all my life. BUT I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS AT ALL!!! 

HOLY SHIT!! not the storm but your preventative measures! They are second to none.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 02:59 PM~11636197
> *I have seen a lot of shit living in FL all my life. BUT I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS AT ALL!!!
> 
> HOLY SHIT!! not the storm but your preventative measures! They are second to none.
> *


hahaha..... dont be jealous. i got an engineering degree, and thats how i cover up a window. and in my free time, i design multi million dollar drill bits.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

no lights
no power
still working.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2008, 07:52 PM~11648021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2008, 09:30 PM~11639548
> *hahaha..... dont be jealous.  i got an engineering degree, and thats how i cover up a window.  and in my free time, i design multi million dollar drill bits.
> *


You left your Meth Lab outside in this same pic!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

full set designed around this theme, might be for sale soon......










:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Sep 19 2008, 08:54 PM~11648031-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see you in a few weeks fukka :|
> <!--QuoteBegin-toyshopcustoms_@Sep 19 2008, 08:54 PM~11648033
> *You left your Meth Lab outside in this same pic!
> *


i swear, its not mine. :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2008, 07:56 PM~11648048
> *see you in a few weeks fukka :|
> 
> i swear, its not mine. :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: nope not going :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 19 2008, 08:58 PM~11648076
> *:biggrin: nope not going :biggrin:
> *


yeah, but you always say shit you dont mean.

its the boy who cried wolf


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2008, 08:04 PM~11648122
> *yeah, but you always say shit you dont mean.
> 
> its the boy who cried wolf
> *


wolf...meowwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 19 2008, 09:10 PM~11648180
> *wolf...meowwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2008, 08:12 PM~11648205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: *hello kitty*


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Sep 16 2008, 07:48 PM~11620724
> *how is sic he hasnt been on
> *


im here...

doing ok.. no power still


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2008, 11:44 AM~11651146
> *im here...
> 
> doing ok.. no power still
> *


same here. and no work for the past 10 days. kinda want to go back.

was bored so i grew a beard. nothing else to do


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 20 2008, 12:59 PM~11651506
> *same here.  and no work for the past 10 days. kinda want to go back.
> 
> was bored so i grew a beard.  nothing else to do
> *


Hang in there buddy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 01:04 PM~11651533
> *Hang in there buddy
> *


not too bad. really sucks that all of the sudden, people will stab you for a bag of ice. life has been really wierd for the past week. 

i actually cant wait to be able to put on a pair of slacks, and go back to work
i acutally want to be able to clean my house.

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 20 2008, 01:07 PM~11651553
> *not too bad.  really sucks that all of the sudden, people will stab you for a bag of ice.  life has been really wierd for the past week.
> 
> i actually cant wait to be able to put on a pair of slacks, and go back to work
> i acutally want to be able to clean my house.
> 
> :angry:
> *


DAMN!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 20 2008, 10:59 AM~11651506
> *same here.  and no work for the past 10 days. kinda want to go back.
> 
> was bored so i grew a beard.  nothing else to do
> *


yea.. i had one myself.. but baber shop opened up with a generator..

cant wait to work.. fkin sucks sittin around the house doing nothing..


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 20 2008, 10:59 AM~11651506
> *same here.  and no work for the past 10 days. kinda want to go back.
> 
> was bored so i grew a beard.  nothing else to do
> *


Father time. that reminds me I've been needing to shave mine befor I look the same


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2008, 10:44 AM~11651146
> *im here...
> 
> doing ok.. no power still
> *


thats good to hear brother


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 20 2008, 11:59 AM~11651506
> *same here.  and no work for the past 10 days. kinda want to go back.
> 
> was bored so i grew a beard.  nothing else to do
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys

more great cad work---







--it came out very nice. thanks bro. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2008, 08:12 PM~11648205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 10:01 PM~11701623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## chris2low

hey man u got a pic of just ure paint job that shit looks sic as hell i like it


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2008/9/Di...XXX-577249.html


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 25 2008, 10:06 PM~11702242
> *http://www.break.com/usercontent/2008/9/Di...XXX-577249.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Big D what up homie, hey man glad to see ur back to ur normal self of playn around. Hit me up dawg so we can plan on getting a drink in Vegas, we'll take Tony out for some lap dances, lol. I'm not playing i have a petty cash fund to take my homie out for some T n A . Hey remind me about ur parts so i can take them to Vegas with me, or find out if u can fly back with them. Alright D gotta keep drawing , trying to get as fast as u , lol. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 26 2008, 05:29 PM~11709296
> *Big D what up homie, hey man glad to see ur back to ur normal self of playn around.  Hit me up dawg so we can plan on getting a drink in Vegas, we'll take Tony out for some lap dances, lol. I'm not playing i have a petty cash fund to take my homie out for some T n A . Hey remind me about ur parts so i can take them to Vegas with me, or find out if u can fly back with them. Alright D gotta keep drawing , trying to get as fast as u , lol. Peace. :biggrin:
> *


depends on which parts youre talking about?????? you have a bunch of my stuff. and i think i have a customs agent flying back with me. might be ok :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 28 2008, 11:11 AM~11719747
> *depends on which parts youre talking about??????  you have a bunch of my stuff.  and i think i have a customs agent flying back with me.  might be ok :biggrin:
> *


A bunch of ur stuff :dunno: I was talkn about the file u sent me a while back. The 20pcs for ur display. Let me know if u want me to take those with me to Vegas. Peace.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 1 2008, 12:49 AM~11746438
> *A bunch of ur stuff  :dunno: I was talkn about the file u sent me a while back. The 20pcs for ur display. Let me know if u want me to take those with me to Vegas. Peace.
> *


well, i dont know if you or tony has my 12" stuff. but, yeah, those 20 pieces. if you get a chance and can get to the post office, that would be awesome, but if i have to wait till vegas, no harm. i just need to start gathering them up. i got parts all over the country right now :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 1 2008, 10:32 AM~11748985
> *well, i dont know if you or tony has my 12" stuff.  but, yeah, those 20 pieces.  if you get a chance and can get to the post office, that would be awesome, but if i have to wait till vegas, no harm.  i just need to start gathering them up.  i got parts all over the country right now :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 12:21 AM~9462471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


at the request per the customer that ordered this design,can you send me that file...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ANYBODY I OWE WORK TO, OR IF YOU JUST WANT SOMETHING DONE

I WILL BE TRYING TO KNOCK OUT AS MUCH AS I CAN TOMORROW NIGHT. I HAVE MADE A LIST FOR MYSELF, BUT GIMME A PM JUST TO MAKE SURE YOU ARE ON THAT LIST.

OR IF YOU WANT TO BE ADDED TO THAT LIST OF THINGS I NEED TO DO.

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2008, 08:40 AM~11879304
> *at the request per the customer that ordered this design,can you send me that file...
> *


  PM ME


----------



## syked1

hey danny just a happy reminder from my buddy D-ice if you can get his stuff ready sometime before the end of next week - his handlebars & steering, thx a bunch bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 16 2008, 02:22 PM~11882216
> *hey danny just a happy reminder from my buddy D-ice if you can get his stuff ready sometime before the end of next week - his handlebars & steering, thx a bunch bro
> *


already started


----------



## show-bound

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 04:18 PM~11931998
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn looks nice bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 05:18 PM~11931998
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 03:18 PM~11931998
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 05:18 PM~11931998
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks pretty chill


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 07:28 PM~11933239
> *Looks pretty chill
> *


stop it. just stop it :|


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 04:18 PM~11931998
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER

got any custom sprocket laying around you want to sell ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 21 2008, 07:33 PM~11933289
> *stop it.  just stop it :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
its ok. Im bringing it back.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Oct 22 2008, 11:46 PM~11947639
> *got any custom sprocket laying around you want to sell ?
> *


not really. just copies of sprockets that were made by accident, and you cant have 2 of the same ones at one show. i can get one for you, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

how quick and how much


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i can get one designed and cut before magnificos. is that what youre looking for?


----------



## 84 BLAZER

yes sir


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Oct 23 2008, 06:02 PM~11955090
> *yes sir
> *


pm me with what youre looking for :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

HOOD ORNAMENT AND PENDANT


----------



## sic713

gangsta


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 08:32 AM~11961229
> *gangsta
> *


were you been hideing :scrutinize:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 06:18 PM~11931998
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks cool, but hard to read. Just my opinion. Looks like it says JUSTDEEZones, maybe a different font would work better. :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 25 2008, 04:48 PM~11972248
> *looks cool, but hard to read. Just my opinion. Looks like it says JUSTDEEZones, maybe a different font would work better.  :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

we have already discussed a couple revisions :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 09:32 AM~11961229
> *gangsta
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 25 2008, 07:47 PM~11973062
> *we have already discussed a couple revisions :biggrin:
> *


well revise again


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 26 2008, 01:32 AM~11974342
> *well revise again
> *


yessir. anything else we can do for you?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 26 2008, 01:24 PM~11975749
> *yessir.  anything else we can do for you?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 25 2008, 04:48 PM~11972248
> *looks cool, but hard to read. Just my opinion. Looks like it says JUSTDEEZones, maybe a different font would work better.  :dunno:
> *


lol.. i was thinking the same..


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2008, 08:21 AM~11982650
> *lol.. i was thinking the same..
> 
> *


What up D weezy, if u need help with desiging a Plaque for u let me know homie. That's what i'm here for, lol. Nah man ur first design is cool as hell, i could read it just fine. What software are u using for u fonts and layouts. I have 9000 fonts on file and i usually design in Word Art unless it's some custom ass design. Alright man ur 20 pcs should me in a little box by Sat on the way to H-town. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 27 2008, 08:41 PM~11988741
> *What up D weezy, if u need help with desiging a Plaque for u let me know homie. That's what i'm here for, lol. Nah man ur first design is cool as hell, i could read it just fine. What software are u using for u fonts and layouts. I have 9000 fonts on file and i usually design in Word Art unless it's some custom ass design. Alright man ur 20 pcs should me in a little box by Sat on the way to H-town. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


whats the deal fool? :cheesy: i got show-bound doin the logo for me, got a little trade goin on. should be done soon. almost forgot about those pieces, dont think im going to have time to get it done before magnificos, fukk it. see what i can do later. hit me up when you need something.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 27 2008, 08:24 PM~11989185
> *whats the deal fool? :cheesy:  i got show-bound doin the logo for me, got a little trade goin on.  should be done soon.  almost forgot about those pieces, dont think im going to have time to get it done before magnificos, fukk it.  see what i can do later.  hit me up when you need something.
> *


Alright D sure will, later homie.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2008, 06:58 PM~12000284
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


upsidedown :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 28 2008, 10:52 PM~12001037
> *upsidedown :dunno:
> *


designed upside down. fork pulls upwards instead of downward. thought it would be interesting :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2008, 11:09 PM~12001254
> *designed upside down.  fork pulls upwards instead of downward.  thought it would be interesting :biggrin:
> *


There chill but they would look better flipped up.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 11:13 PM~12001300
> *There chill but they would look better flipped up.
> *


what the fukk did i tell you about that!!!!!!!! :twak: 



i'll just let whoever buys them decide which way they want them


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2008, 08:15 PM~12001323
> *what the fukk did i tell you about that!!!!!!!! :twak:
> i'll just let whoever buys them decide which way they want them
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im bringing it back


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

what you think about me selling these?










:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2008, 10:11 PM~12010810
> *what you think about me selling these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


how much


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 29 2008, 10:26 PM~12010993
> *how much
> *


working on that. but let me tell you, these aren't backyard made. i had a professional shop make the mold for them. you could probably stand on them, and they wouldnt break. they would just need a skim coat of glaze, and they would be ready to go


----------



## MR.559

TTT for my crazy homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 8 2008, 12:56 AM~12096816
> *TTT for my crazy homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 8 2008, 10:10 AM~12098441
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



p.m sent :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

damn im good


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:16 PM~12120402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn im good
> *



Hook it up focker!!!!!!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:16 PM~12120402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn im good
> *


really dig that tank ! .02 do something the down tube to blend better but i have no idea if youre finished or not good work


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 11:50 PM~12120903
> *really dig that tank ! .02  do something the down tube to blend better but i have no idea if youre finished or not good work
> *


its already gone. left here about an hour ago  but thats the second time i have re-done that frame. maybe someday, i'll do a third


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:54 PM~12120937
> *its already gone.  left here about an hour ago   but thats the second time i have re-done that frame.  maybe someday, i'll do a third
> *


none the less still bad ass


----------



## bad news

quick ? what the size of the top of the tank 3" or so ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 11:55 PM~12120945
> *none the less still bad ass
> *


thats probably the only time youre going to say anything that isnt an insult. i'll take it. :biggrin: 

and fyi. that tank is 23 pieces of steel. :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:56 PM~12120961
> *thats probably the only time youre going to say anything that isnt an insult.  i'll take it. :biggrin:
> 
> and fyi.  that tank is 23 pieces of steel. :0
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:56 PM~12120961
> *thats probably the only time youre going to say anything that isnt an insult.  i'll take it. :biggrin:
> 
> and fyi.  that tank is 23 pieces of steel. :0
> *


That sounds like too many.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2008, 12:01 AM~12121024
> *That sounds like too many.
> *


its alot, but there are alot of facets to that frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 11:08 PM~12121117
> *its alot, but there are alot of facets to that frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant wait to start on my next frame. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 10:56 PM~12120960
> *quick ? what the size of the top of the tank 3" or so ?
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 11:56 PM~12120960
> *quick ? what the size of the top of the tank 3" or so ?
> *


probably around that. then at the peak of the tank, it slopes back in towards the head tube.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Lookn good D weezy, keep it up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 11 2008, 12:34 AM~12121414
> *Lookn good D weezy, keep it up homie.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Str8crazy80

Again really nice


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 14 2008, 05:41 AM~12154030
> *Again really nice
> *


 :cheesy:  
ty sir


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 01:43 AM~12153675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 01:43 AM~12153675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is better


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 17 2008, 08:18 PM~12184906
> *
> *


sup fool? holla at me this weekend


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 02:43 AM~12153675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

:cheesy: man homie you've must of made me 2 dozen cads already and all came out bad ass!!!!! Thanks


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 18 2008, 09:21 AM~12188978
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


when ever your ready, you can have one too! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 18 2008, 08:47 AM~12189080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  man homie you've must of made me 2 dozen cads already and all came out bad ass!!!!! Thanks
> *


still got more to come


----------



## 84 BLAZER

wrd


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

TWO FULLY DESIGNED SETS READY TO GO. PM ME. SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

STEERING WHEEL FROM FIRST SET










GOT HANDLE BARS, FORK, SISSY BAR, SPROCKET AND FENDERBRACES TO MATCH


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

SPROCKET FROM SECOND SET










HAS FORKS, SISSYBAR, FENDERBRACES, STEERING WHEEL AND HANDLEBARS TO MATCH


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 26 2008, 10:32 PM~12270127
> *SPROCKET FROM SECOND SET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAS FORKS, SISSYBAR, FENDERBRACES, STEERING WHEEL AND HANDLEBARS TO MATCH
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ttt


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 27 2008, 01:18 PM~12275433
> *:wave:
> *


hey mitch. ill be contacting you soon


----------



## the poor boys

KOOL. HAPPY THANKSGIVING .


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 27 2008, 01:36 PM~12275600
> *KOOL. HAPPY THANKSGIVING .
> *


same to you and yours. just fyi, mine has sucked ass so far :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 30 2008, 11:50 AM~12294057
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 09:13 PM~12297675
> *:dunno:
> *


dannys mad


----------



## 817Lowrider

O.


----------



## DA_SQUID

whats up
what was up with those kids runnin thru the bikes display?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 1 2008, 10:43 AM~12301187
> *whats up
> what was up with those kids runnin thru the bikes display?
> *


who knows? just some kids that needed to be knocked out. but thats what happens when you combine a carshow and a concert


----------



## MR.559

What's up homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 1 2008, 01:46 PM~12302551
> *What's up homie
> *


just hating being back at work :angry: fukkn 6 days off, then this.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:yessad:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 1 2008, 01:36 PM~12302965
> *just hating being back at work :angry: fukkn 6 days off, then this.
> *



X2 tired as hell, too much eating and sleeping in for 4 days then waking up @ 4am again :angry:


----------



## the poor boys

THANKZ BRO. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

sup u son of bish!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

should have something done for you soon.


----------



## sic713

oh yea!
yay...


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA




----------



## TonyO

Shoes of the Year :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 11 2008, 11:27 AM~12399824
> *Shoes of the Year :thumbsup:
> *


thats me :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 11 2008, 10:08 PM~12406678
> *thats me :biggrin:
> *



Ill be sending you that tomorow


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 11 2008, 11:25 PM~12406922
> *Ill be sending you that tomorow
> *


  my nukka


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## the poor boys

:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 12 2008, 04:21 PM~12413924
> *:uh:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 12 2008, 03:38 PM~12414703
> *:rant:
> *


 :420:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 12 2008, 05:55 PM~12414883
> *:420:
> *


YOUVE BEEN KICKING IT WITH THAT POT HEAD SANTA TOO MUCH :angry:


----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 12 2008, 11:36 PM~12417803
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 13 2008, 04:40 PM~12421814
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: HOLA


----------



## RollinBlue

hey danny im ready to start doin the modifications to the parts to match the frame tell me when you ready


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 13 2008, 07:39 PM~12422988
> *hey danny im ready to start doin the modifications to the parts to match the frame tell me when you ready
> *


im always ready. kinda. hit me up


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## fatdaddylv

Whats up man :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 14 2008, 06:24 PM~12428734
> *Whats up man  :biggrin:
> *


just sittin here tired as hell. toy drive today, just got home.


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2008, 06:27 PM~12428749
> *just sittin here tired as hell.  toy drive today, just got home.
> *


Right on man :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue

pm sent


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 14 2008, 06:50 PM~12428905
> *pm sent
> *


got it.


----------



## RollinBlue

cool let me know


----------



## RollinBlue

replied


----------



## RollinBlue

good talkin to ya ready to have the justdeez name on my bike homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 14 2008, 09:26 PM~12430218
> *good talkin to ya ready to have the justdeez name on my bike homie
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## luxuriousloc's

sup homie make sure to check your mail at the house


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 22 2008, 05:27 PM~12500892
> *sup homie make sure to check your mail at the house
> *


just did. first christmas present of the year! thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 22 2008, 05:59 PM~12501255
> *just did.  first christmas present of the year!  thanks homie :cheesy:
> *


  not much but all i can do right now homie hope you and your family have a good xmas


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 22 2008, 06:02 PM~12501279
> * not much but all i can do right now homie hope you and your family have a good xmas
> *


same to you fool


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 22 2008, 06:07 PM~12501309
> *same to you fool
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

EY D THANKS ALOT ON THE CADS THEY CAME OUT GREAT AND THERE ALREADY CUT :cheesy: THANKS ALOT AGAIN HOMIE ON YOUR WORK CAME OUT SICK!! :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 23 2008, 05:08 PM~12509670
> *EY D THANKS ALOT ON THE CADS THEY CAME OUT GREAT AND THERE ALREADY CUT  :cheesy: THANKS ALOT AGAIN HOMIE ON YOUR WORK CAME OUT SICK!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

puttin in work :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 14 2009, 02:13 PM~12702808
> *puttin in work :biggrin:
> *


good.... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 23 2008, 07:55 PM~12510543
> *
> *


hey you have them .cads ready i need them cut bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 15 2009, 08:47 AM~12711496
> *hey you have them .cads ready i need them cut bro
> *


pm sent.


----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 15 2009, 09:31 AM~12711760
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

a good part of the time that you get custom parts made by a machine, i had something to do with it. so just come to the source first.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2009, 02:28 PM~12723841
> *a good part of the time that you get custom parts made by a machine, i had something to do with it.  so just come to the source first.
> *


yea get a .cad doen by you and then hit me up for parts


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2009, 01:28 PM~12723841
> *a good part of the time that you get custom parts made by a machine, i had something to do with it.  so just come to the source first.
> *



Then hit me up to get them cut  Aint that right Justdeez


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 16 2009, 01:39 PM~12723942
> *Then hit me up to get them cut    Aint that right Justdeez
> *


no more promotions until i get paid


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2009, 01:41 PM~12723962
> *no more promotions until i get paid
> *


ALREADY. 

Hey are you going to the car wash or car show on the 25th


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

money sent pro :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 16 2009, 01:43 PM~12723980
> *ALREADY.
> 
> Hey are you going to the car wash or car show on the 25th
> *


should be at the show. and i'll be at the meeting this sunday.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2009, 01:41 PM~12723962
> *no more promotions until i get paid
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

PM Sent!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 20 2009, 03:39 PM~12762121
> * PM Sent!
> *


----------



## MR.559

What's cracking just deezezz!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 20 2009, 05:43 PM~12763222
> *What's cracking just deezezz!!!!
> *


chillin mayne. trying to knock some shit out


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 20 2009, 08:32 PM~12765003
> *
> *


sup big homie. let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 20 2009, 08:36 PM~12765058
> *sup big homie.  let me know if you need anything else.
> *


i will bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

you have a pm bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 21 2009, 06:42 PM~12774181
> *you have a pm bro
> *


sorry e-mail lol


----------



## RollinBlue

hey bro frame is coming home now so im almost ready to start our project


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Anything?? :dunno: LMK!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Jan 25 2009, 07:01 PM~12811396-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro frame is coming home now so im almost ready to start our project
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ready to get this fire started! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Jan 25 2009, 07:04 PM~12811415
> *Anything??  :dunno: LMK!!
> *


sorry man. i had a couple jobs to knock out. hate to make you wait, but it will be worth it. trust me. i wont let you down.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2009, 09:09 PM~12812003
> *ready to get this fire started! :biggrin:
> sorry man.  i had a couple jobs to knock out.  hate to make you wait, but it will be worth it.  trust me.  i wont let you down.
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2009, 09:09 PM~12812003
> *sorry man.  i had a couple jobs to knock out.  hate to make you wait, but it will be worth it.  trust me.  i wont let you down.
> *


----------



## charger24

his parts are well worth the wait!!!!!! cant wait untill their all cut and then everyone will see whats up!!! thanks justdeez! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 25 2009, 09:55 PM~12812482
> *his parts are well worth the wait!!!!!! cant wait untill their all cut and then everyone will see whats up!!! thanks justdeez! :biggrin:
> *


yes it will be he is the best on LIL why go to a half ass person to .cad your parts just come str8 to the best and he does not charge a arm and leg


----------



## charger24

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

he's a baaaaad muuuuutthhhhaaa..........shut yo mouth!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 12:09 AM~12814154
> *he's a baaaaad muuuuutthhhhaaa..........shut yo mouth!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2009, 11:09 PM~12814154
> *he's a baaaaad muuuuutthhhhaaa..........shut yo mouth!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i heard someone was duplicating one of my designs. lets hope it aint true :angry:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 08:04 PM~12822139
> *i heard someone was duplicating one of my designs.  lets hope it aint true :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 09:04 PM~12822139
> *i heard someone was duplicating one of my designs.  lets hope it aint true :angry:
> *


 damn that blows!!!


----------



## Death Dealer




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

thats right. open up.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 27 2009, 02:17 PM~12829506
> *thats right.  open up.
> *


 :0


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 08:04 PM~12822139
> *i heard someone was duplicating one of my designs.  lets hope it aint true :angry:
> *


Copy right that shit before it happens. I think you can do that to protect your work


----------



## charger24

hey i got the rest of that$ whenever u get done with the rest of the parts! thanks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 28 2009, 10:50 AM~12836004
> *hey i got the rest of that$ whenever u get done with the rest of the parts! thanks
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 08:04 PM~12822139
> *i heard someone was duplicating one of my designs.  lets hope it aint true :angry:
> *


 :uh: it was cheaper that way


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 28 2009, 11:06 AM~12836165
> *
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 28 2009, 11:09 AM~12836195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: right click and saved


----------



## Pure Xtc

Real Nice work Bro!! Glad to see where all the CAD work is comin from.

I have worked with your files before and they are nice and clean. I can really appreciate the work you put into it!


----------



## syked1

damn right another part of the canadian connection lol wasup Jas


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 28 2009, 07:22 PM~12840579
> *damn right another part of the canadian connection lol wasup Jas
> *



HEY JASON!! What's really Good Bro!!! Canadian Be Doin' BIG THANGS YA HEARD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc+Jan 28 2009, 06:17 PM~12840524-->
> 
> 
> 
> Real Nice work Bro!!  Glad to see where all the CAD work is comin from.
> 
> I have worked with your files before and they are nice and clean.  I can really appreciate the work you put into it!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well thank you sir
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jan 28 2009, 06:22 PM~12840579
> *damn right another part of the canadian connection lol wasup Jas
> *


j-sonnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hey danny hows things? yall got snow down there? man we must have about 3 feet by now & its like 5 or so Deg. F. out.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 28 2009, 07:46 PM~12841454
> *hey danny hows things? yall got snow down there? man we must have about 3 feet by now & its like 5 or so Deg. F. out.
> *


shit, its cold, but it dont ever snow down here. some people say it snowed here a few weeks ago, but i dont call that snow.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 28 2009, 09:10 PM~12841752
> *shit, its cold, but it dont ever snow down here.  some people say it snowed here a few weeks ago, but i dont call that snow.
> *


well bro you got an open invite to fly up here an enjoy ours!!  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 28 2009, 08:23 PM~12841943
> *well bro you got an open invite to fly up here an enjoy ours!!   :biggrin:
> *


well, if someone finds a ticket under all that snow im there. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy:


----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09

:0


----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09

LMFAO HAHA


----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## Low-Life09

GETS ANNOYING RITE?? DONT DO IT TO ME AND I WONT DO IT TO YOU..


----------



## 817Lowrider

bahahahahahaha


----------



## RollinBlue

meh


----------



## show-bound

hahahhahhahahhahahhaha


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 29 2009, 02:48 PM~12850113
> *GETS ANNOYING RITE?? DONT DO IT TO ME AND I WONT DO IT TO YOU..
> *


youre right man. i'll take the high road here. but honesty, was that thread fukked up before i got in there? yes it was. have a nice day.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 29 2009, 06:45 PM~12851846
> *youre right man.  i'll take the high road here.  but honesty, was that thread fukked up before i got in there?  yes it was.  have a nice day.
> *



actually you made it worse...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

k.


----------



## RollinBlue

:0


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 29 2009, 03:46 PM~12850082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not adding to whatever is going on here...I just really dig this one!!

Reminds me of Elmer the Saftey Elephant!! :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

:wave:


----------



## bullet one




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2009, 09:48 PM~12862502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


howd you make it work?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 30 2009, 08:49 PM~12862510
> *howd you make it work?
> *


took a few hours, but i just had to go back and draw it line by line. 


damn you make some detailed stuff!!! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2009, 09:52 PM~12862543
> *took a few hours, but i just had to go back and draw it line by line.
> damn you make some detailed stuff!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 30 2009, 09:07 PM~12862699
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jan 29 2009, 03:43 PM~12850039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



LMFAO


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2009, 09:48 PM~12862502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

did he (jas) cut that for you bro??? is that what he sent ya


----------



## RollinBlue

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 3 2009, 07:17 PM~12896802
> *did he (jas) cut that for you bro??? is that what he sent ya
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 3 2009, 08:33 PM~12897687
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: you ready?


----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 06:49 AM~12898755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very tight ass design


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 3 2009, 10:49 PM~12898755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SO VERY TIGHT!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 3 2009, 11:04 PM~12898987
> *SO VERY TIGHT!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

AND JUST WAIT TILL YOU FUKKAS SEE WHAT'S COMING OUT NEXT!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 12:13 AM~12899945
> *AND JUST WAIT TILL YOU FUKKAS SEE WHAT'S COMING OUT NEXT!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 11:14 PM~12899965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you will.


----------



## charger24

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thanks just deez u da man


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 3 2009, 11:13 PM~12899945
> *AND JUST WAIT TILL YOU FUKKAS SEE WHAT'S COMING OUT NEXT!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 4 2009, 07:36 AM~12902005
> *:0
> *


I be bullshittin


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 09:33 AM~12902580
> *I be bullshittin
> *


......... ......... :scrutinize: ......


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 4 2009, 10:01 AM~12903221
> *......... .........  :scrutinize:  ......
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 4 2009, 11:26 AM~12903448
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: .........if u only knew and the name is JUSTDEEZ not JUSTDEZZ...go change ur sig........... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

95' - Cadillac Fleetwood Broughman - "The Home Wrecker"

LOS-KUSTOMS - for all your major modification upgrades, from 3D to fiberglass, air bags, Hydraulics. Lowrider bike expert - on all classes Radical - Street.

JUSTDEZZ - for all your cad designs from Cars to Bikes.................................. :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Feb 4 2009, 12:47 PM~12904740-->
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:  :twak: .........if u only knew and the name is JUSTDEEZ not JUSTDEZZ...go change ur sig........... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 4 2009, 12:48 PM~12904748
> *95' - Cadillac Fleetwood Broughman - "The Home Wrecker"
> 
> LOS-KUSTOMS - for all your major modification upgrades, from 3D to fiberglass, air bags, Hydraulics. Lowrider bike expert - on all classes Radical - Street.
> 
> JUSTDEZZ - for all your cad designs from Cars to Bikes.................................. :uh:
> *



Thats FRENCH for JUSTDEEZ


----------



## MR.559

A homie Just wanna give a big THANKS for all the help and designing you have done for me and my bro. the best part about you designing our cads is that your also a bike builder and I respect you opinion!!!! Thanks fuckka :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 4 2009, 05:20 PM~12905644
> *Thats FRENCH for JUSTDEEZ
> *


snap

ahh oui pour vrai? ( oh yeah for real?-in french)

drawing is: dessin
design is: conception
sketch is: croquis


French owned lol

but good save i might add 

just fukin with ya homie


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 3 2009, 09:49 PM~12898755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 3 2009, 10:21 PM~12898362
> *:wave:  you ready?
> *


sorry its talking so long its almost time


----------



## Pure Xtc

> fukk it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> *SORRY I'M LATE POSTING..CUT THIS MORNING BUT I'VE BEEN CRAZY BUSY ALL DAY!!*


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 4 2009, 06:10 PM~12906623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> SORRY I'M LATE POSTING..CUT THIS MORNING BUT I'VE BEEN CRAZY BUSY ALL DAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is by far the most detailed sprocket I've seen!! awsome work on the CAD Danny!!


----------



## RollinBlue

sent danny


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## Pure Xtc

DANNY YOUR CAD WORK IS TIGHT AS ALWAYS..YOURS IS THE ONLY CAD WORK I TRUST!!! YOU CAD LIKE I CAD!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 4 2009, 05:32 PM~12907433
> *DANNY YOUR CAD WORK IS TIGHT AS ALWAYS..YOURS IS THE ONLY CAD WORK I TRUST!!!  YOU CAD LIKE I CAD!
> *



HE IS THE BEST


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 4 2009, 07:41 PM~12907522
> *HE IS THE BEST
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

THANKS FOR ALL THE POSITIVE THOUGHTS GUYS. MAKES ME PROUD TO BE A PART OF SOMETHING. BUT MOST OF ALL, I WANT TO SEND A SPECIAL THANKS TO THOSE OF YOU THAT TALK ABOUT ME UNDER YOUR BREATH. MUST MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE SHIT THAT I CAN PULL THIS OFF, AND ITS JUST SOMETHING I DO IN MY SPARE TIME!!!!



CATCH UP


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 07:51 PM~12907637
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE POSITIVE THOUGHTS GUYS.  MAKES ME PROUD TO BE A PART OF SOMETHING.  BUT MOST OF ALL, I WANT TO SEND A SPECIAL THANKS TO THOSE OF YOU THAT TALK ABOUT ME UNDER YOUR BREATH.  MUST MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE SHIT THAT I CAN PULL THIS OFF, AND ITS JUST SOMETHING I DO IN MY SPARE TIME!!!!
> CATCH UP
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 07:51 PM~12907637
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE POSITIVE THOUGHTS GUYS.  MAKES ME PROUD TO BE A PART OF SOMETHING.  BUT MOST OF ALL, I WANT TO SEND A SPECIAL THANKS TO THOSE OF YOU THAT TALK ABOUT ME UNDER YOUR BREATH.  MUST MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE SHIT THAT I CAN PULL THIS OFF, AND ITS JUST SOMETHING I DO IN MY SPARE TIME!!!!
> CATCH UP
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

AND ANOTHER ONE










FULL SET COMING SOON


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 07:54 PM~12907671
> *AND ANOTHER ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULL SET COMING SOON
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

AND.......IM CHEAP AS FUKK!!!!! BUT BEWARE, PRICES GOING UP SOON


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 05:54 PM~12907671
> *AND ANOTHER ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULL SET COMING SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 08:01 PM~12907731
> *AND.......IM CHEAP AS FUKK!!!!!  BUT BEWARE, PRICES GOING UP SOON
> *


 :thumbsdown: jk homie gotta pay for quality :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 08:01 PM~12907731
> *AND.......IM CHEAP AS FUKK!!!!!  BUT BEWARE, PRICES GOING UP SOON
> *



YOUR WORTH EVERY PENNY BRO "YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR"


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 4 2009, 08:07 PM~12907781
> *YOUR WORTH EVERY PENNY BRO "YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR"
> *


x2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 4 2009, 07:02 PM~12907741
> *:thumbsup:  looks good
> *


sup big homie :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## charger24

damn i wish i had kool stuff from danny!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 4 2009, 07:25 PM~12907953
> *damn i wish i had kool stuff from danny!!!
> *


you can!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 08:49 PM~12908176
> *you can!
> *


for the right price! :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 07:54 PM~12907671
> *AND ANOTHER ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULL SET COMING SOON
> *


nice bro :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 07:01 PM~12907731
> *AND.......IM CHEAP AS FUKK!!!!!  BUT BEWARE, PRICES GOING UP SOON
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

watch this. around 2:40

http://www.blastro.com/player/losmagnifico...rate=_700&big=1


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 06:17 PM~12907866
> *sup big homie :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP.. U GOT DOWN ON THAT SPROCKET HOMIE... A LOT OF DETAIL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 4 2009, 08:48 PM~12908959
> *WHAT UP.. U GOT DOWN ON THAT SPROCKET HOMIE... A LOT OF DETAIL
> *


thanks man. kind words are always appreciated.


----------



## charger24

i think its time u posted up what u got for me :biggrin: :biggrin: just to show people what u can do!!let em have it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 4 2009, 09:09 PM~12909250
> *i think  its time u posted up what u got for me :biggrin:  :biggrin: just to show people what u can do!!let em have it
> *


you sure?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 09:43 PM~12908894
> *watch this.  around 2:40
> 
> http://www.blastro.com/player/losmagnifico...rate=_700&big=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool Vid!


----------



## RollinBlue

post it fuck the secrets


----------



## charger24

yup


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

CHARGER24 PARTS




FORKS











SISSY BAR


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

PEDALS












HANDLEBARS


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 10:13 PM~12909316
> *CHARGER24  PARTS
> FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SISSY BAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck i got take out lol :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

FENDER BRACES












CROWN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

STEERING WHEEL










FIRST SPROCKET. WE BOTH AGREED THAT THIS WASNT AS GOOD AS IT COULD BE











SO I MADE THIS ONE INSTEAD.............


----------



## RollinBlue

:0 uffin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

BRAINSTORM FOR THE WHEEL TRIMS










AND THEN JUST FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES..... AN ASSEMBLED PIC


----------



## charger24

alot of shit comin from on da low bc this year!!!!thanks just deez!!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 4 2009, 10:20 PM~12909417
> *alot of shit comin from on da low bc  this year!!!!thanks just deez!!
> *


those are nice bro now lets see the frame :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 4 2009, 09:20 PM~12909417
> *alot of shit comin from on da low bc  this year!!!!thanks just deez!!
> *


my pleasure. thanks for believin in the kid!!!!



i owe you


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 08:18 PM~12909393
> *BRAINSTORM FOR THE WHEEL TRIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THEN JUST FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES..... AN ASSEMBLED PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DEAMMMMM THATS SOME GOOD CADDING HOMIE... LOOKS CLEAN.. I DNT KNOW HOW PEOPLE COULD DOUBT UR WORK


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

AND I KNOW THAT I STILL OWE ALOT OF PEOPLE THEIR SHIT. I HAVE BEEN TRYING MY ASS OFF TO GET IT ALL DONE. AND PEOPLE CAN VOUCH FOR ME AND TELL YOU THAT I BEEN PUTTING OUT WORK EVERY DAY. IM NOT BEING LAZY, JUST A TON OF WORK TO MAKE SURE YOU PUT OUT TOP NOTCH STUFF.


I WILL NEVER PUT OUT ANYTHING THAT I DONT HAVE FAITH IN. THATS WHY IT TAKES SO LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING, AND IF YOU DONT HEAR FROM ME, JUST REMIND ME. I FORGET ALOT OF SHIT.


yo nukka

JUSTDEEZ
danny p.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 10:25 PM~12909477
> *AND I KNOW THAT I STILL OWE ALOT OF PEOPLE THEIR SHIT.  I HAVE BEEN TRYING MY ASS OFF TO GET IT ALL DONE.  AND PEOPLE CAN VOUCH FOR ME AND TELL YOU THAT I BEEN PUTTING OUT WORK EVERY DAY.  IM NOT BEING LAZY, JUST A TON OF WORK TO MAKE SURE YOU PUT OUT TOP NOTCH STUFF.
> I WILL NEVER PUT OUT ANYTHING THAT I DONT HAVE FAITH IN.  THATS WHY IT TAKES SO LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANKS FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING, AND IF YOU DONT HEAR FROM ME, JUST REMIND ME.  I FORGET ALOT OF SHIT.
> yo nukka
> 
> JUSTDEEZ
> danny p.
> *


i feel ya on that... now top it!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 10:25 PM~12909477
> *AND I KNOW THAT I STILL OWE ALOT OF PEOPLE THEIR SHIT.  I HAVE BEEN TRYING MY ASS OFF TO GET IT ALL DONE.  AND PEOPLE CAN VOUCH FOR ME AND TELL YOU THAT I BEEN PUTTING OUT WORK EVERY DAY.  IM NOT BEING LAZY, JUST A TON OF WORK TO MAKE SURE YOU PUT OUT TOP NOTCH STUFF.
> I WILL NEVER PUT OUT ANYTHING THAT I DONT HAVE FAITH IN.  THATS WHY IT TAKES SO LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANKS FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING, AND IF YOU DONT HEAR FROM ME, JUST REMIND ME.  I FORGET ALOT OF SHIT.
> yo nukka
> 
> JUSTDEEZ
> danny p.
> *


no pressure homie take you time i can wait for perfection :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

THANKS D


----------



## fatdaddylv

Man you do some bad ass work. Maybe one of these days, I might have to look into getting some stuff done for my daughters bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 09:26 PM~12909502
> *i feel ya on that... now top it!
> *


the option of me going into business for myself has come up. i really dont want to. i dont have the time.

i enjoy doing parts for everyone i can, TOYSHOP, WMW, TNT, CCF.....whoever. i dont want to take business from anyone. its just a hobby for me. this shit doesnt pay my bills.

however, i might. and if i do, i will only sell parts that i have in my hands. my design, my final product. just so i can make sure that i will never release bullshit.

only time will tell. im here to make friends. not step on toes. rumors have started that i was going to go into business for myself. and i got several calls from other businesses hoping it wasnt true. there is already too much competition.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 4 2009, 09:30 PM~12909550
> *Man you do some bad ass work. Maybe one of these days, I might have to look into getting some stuff done for my daughters bike
> *


i got some sick ideas already.  they wont know what hit 'em. and then maybe you can send me some coupons.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 10:32 PM~12909574
> *the option of me going into business for myself has come up.  i really dont want to.  i dont have the time.
> 
> i enjoy doing parts for everyone i can, TOYSHOP, WMW, TNT, CCF.....whoever.  i dont want to take business from anyone.  its just a hobby for me.  this shit doesnt pay my bills.
> 
> however, i might.  and if i do, i will only sell parts that i have in my hands.  my design, my final product.  just so i can make sure that i will never release bullshit.
> 
> only time will tell.  im here to make friends.  not step on toes.  rumors have started that i was going to go into business for myself.  and i got several calls from other businesses hoping it wasnt true.  there is already too much competition.
> *


survival of the fitest danny


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 09:33 PM~12909581
> *i got some sick ideas already.    they wont know what hit 'em.  and then maybe you can send me some coupons.
> *


Anytime you need to shop on my site, just LMK and I would be happy to send you coupons


----------



## charger24

u dont owe me anything i owe you!!!! thanks again i will be hitten u up soon for more parts wanna get these ones cut first


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

one last one. just to show off


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

RANDOM-NESS




















\


----------



## RollinBlue

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

FULL SET FOR SALE












I'LL MAKE YOU A DEAL. 100 BUCKS. FULL SET.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

READY IF YOU GUYS WANT IT.












MY HOMIES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 11:06 PM~12909964
> *RANDOM-NESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> *


NICE WORK


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

RIMS ON RESIDENT EVIL TRIKE









DISK BRAKE ON RESIDENT EVIL








piece on left was garbage


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

pedals for Drama Queen. Tortuga's daughter


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

tinkerbell theme for girls frame. never used. for sale if anyone wants it











scissor lift for Resident Evil.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 08:43 PM~12908894
> *watch this.  around 2:40
> 
> http://www.blastro.com/player/losmagnifico...rate=_700&big=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


watch the video. look at my pic









so you know who i am when you see me.

its even on my car


----------



## 817Lowrider

Props Deez. Had some of my parts done up my deez.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 10:31 PM~12910342
> *Props Deez. Had some of my parts done up my deez.
> *


yes you did. time to let the world see them


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 11:23 PM~12910213
> *watch the video.  look at my pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you know who i am when you see me.
> 
> its even on my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT MR. TV STAR LOL YOU NEED YOUR OWN SHOW LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 10:32 PM~12910355
> *yes you did.  time to let the world see them
> *


Insignificent.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 09:23 PM~12910213
> *watch the video.  look at my pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you know who i am when you see me.
> 
> its even on my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ...KEEP IT UP!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 08:43 PM~12908894
> *watch this.  around 2:40
> 
> http://www.blastro.com/player/losmagnifico...rate=_700&big=1
> *


New host of Livin The Low Life. :0 Pretty goo narration.


----------



## 84 BLAZER

pm sent


----------



## the men

bad ass work


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

what can i say you are... KIND OF A BIG DEAL..........


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 5 2009, 01:11 AM~12912078
> *what can i say you are... KIND OF A BIG DEAL..........
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 07:25 PM~12909477
> *AND I KNOW THAT I STILL OWE ALOT OF PEOPLE THEIR SHIT.  I HAVE BEEN TRYING MY ASS OFF TO GET IT ALL DONE.  AND PEOPLE CAN VOUCH FOR ME AND TELL YOU THAT I BEEN PUTTING OUT WORK EVERY DAY.  IM NOT BEING LAZY, JUST A TON OF WORK TO MAKE SURE YOU PUT OUT TOP NOTCH STUFF.
> I WILL NEVER PUT OUT ANYTHING THAT I DONT HAVE FAITH IN.  THATS WHY IT TAKES SO LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANKS FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING, AND IF YOU DONT HEAR FROM ME, JUST REMIND ME.  I FORGET ALOT OF SHIT.
> yo nukka
> 
> JUSTDEEZ
> danny p.
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 5 2009, 08:55 AM~12913097
> *
> *


and youre the one thats been waiting forever.....seriously. i need to know what i owe you. cant keep pushing it off.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2009, 10:14 AM~12913190
> *and youre the one thats been waiting forever.....seriously.  i need to know what i owe you.  cant keep pushing it off.
> *


Now thats a stand up kind of guy!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 5 2009, 10:25 AM~12913241
> *Now thats a stand up kind of guy!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

Here you go Danny another one of your master peices just came off the table:










CUT BY Yours truly DROP'EM

Design : JUSTDEEZ


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 09:08 PM~12910004
> *READY IF YOU GUYS WANT IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY HOMIES
> *


I think your too late homie.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 6 2009, 03:38 PM~12927181
> *Here you go Danny another one of your master peices just came off the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT BY Yours truly DROP'EM
> 
> Design : JUSTDEEZ
> *


looks nice bro


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 6 2009, 03:23 PM~12928174
> *looks nice bro
> *



Thanks Bro. Yours came out nice too


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Feb 6 2009, 02:38 PM~12927181-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Danny another one of your master peices just came off the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT BY Yours truly DROP'EM
> 
> Design : JUSTDEEZ
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2009, 02:49 PM~12927272
> *I think your too late homie.
> *


  i figured. did it a long time ago, nothing ever materialized. still got it if you want it.


----------



## RollinBlue

me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2009, 05:47 PM~12929647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i figured.  did it a long time ago, nothing ever materialized.  still got it if you want it.
> *


How come you never let me know? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2009, 06:48 PM~12929657
> *How come you never let me know?  :dunno:
> *


i did. you said that you would get back to me, that yall might go in a different direction


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 6 2009, 05:36 PM~12928315
> *Thanks Bro. Yours came out nice too
> *


thanks yea it will help me shop customers what we can do :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2009, 05:53 PM~12929694
> *i did.  you said that you would get back to me, that yall might go in a different direction
> *


I honestly dont remember.  I will let you know if we still need it.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2009, 05:47 PM~12929647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Our CAD technician told me that he would love to seat with you one day and brainstorm. Our company sent him to CAD school last year and he was like SHIT that is bad ass. He said he wanted you to go teach him a class on AUTOCAD.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Feb 6 2009, 06:56 PM~12929717-->
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly dont remember.    I will let you know if we still need it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Drop'em_@Feb 6 2009, 07:12 PM~12929826
> *  Our CAD technician told me that he would love to seat with you one day and brainstorm. Our company sent him to CAD school last year and he was like SHIT that is bad ass. He said he wanted you to go teach him a class on AUTOCAD.
> *


its a secret :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 6 2009, 08:12 PM~12929826
> *  Our CAD technician told me that he would love to seat with you one day and brainstorm. Our company sent him to CAD school last year and he was like SHIT that is bad ass. He said he wanted you to go teach him a class on AUTOCAD.
> *


tell him to pay up lmfao


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 6 2009, 07:37 PM~12930371
> *tell him to pay up lmfao
> *



WE DONT NEED A SALESPERSON BRO. SORRY. LOL


----------



## bullet one




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 6 2009, 09:53 PM~12930476
> *WE DONT NEED A SALESPERSON BRO. SORRY. LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 6 2009, 07:12 PM~12929826
> *  Our CAD technician told me that he would love to seat with you one day and brainstorm. Our company sent him to CAD school last year and he was like SHIT that is bad ass. He said he wanted you to go teach him a class on AUTOCAD.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Feb 6 2009, 09:52 PM~12931415-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wuz up D, im going to hit you up on Monday im going out of town on club buisness and when I get back I need to talk to you
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 6 2009, 09:59 PM~12931476
> *:uh:
> *


This is GROWN folk business go to sleep


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 7 2009, 08:03 AM~12933332
> *Wuz up D, im going to hit you up on Monday im going out of town on club buisness and when I get back I need to talk to you
> This is GROWN folk business go to sleep
> *


just wondering why he needs justdeez to teach him if he went to a so called cad school.. :dunno: 

but it does make sense cause after all  KIND OF A BIG DEAL......


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 7 2009, 07:55 AM~12933449
> *just wondering why he needs justdeez to teach him if he went to a so called cad school.. :dunno:
> 
> but it does make sense cause after all  KIND OF A BIG DEAL......
> *



There is a difference on what they do. What he does on his CADS is design parts to build lazer cutting machine n tables. That what our shop guys do is design & cut parts to build cnc machines lazer machines water jet tables. We built one 2 months ago and the guys at work kept it and place it in the shop for other people to use if needed.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 7 2009, 09:03 AM~12933332
> *Wuz up D, im going to hit you up on Monday im going out of town on club buisness and when I get back I need to talk to you
> This is GROWN folk business go to sleep
> *


ok fool you nah the number now i am always here :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sissor lift designed by justdeez to match my wicked line of parts


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 7 2009, 09:19 AM~12933526
> *There is a difference on what they do. What he does on his CADS is design parts to build lazer cutting machine n tables. That what our shop guys do is design & cut parts to build cnc machines lazer machines water jet tables. We built one 2 months ago and the guys at work kept it and place it in the shop for other people to use if needed.
> *


just face it *KIND OF A BIG DEAL*......


----------



## charger24

HEY DANNY U GET MY PAYPAL?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Feb 7 2009, 02:42 PM~12935266-->
> 
> 
> 
> just face it *KIND OF A BIG DEAL*......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just like laughing at me :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-charger24_@Feb 7 2009, 09:33 PM~12937788
> *HEY DANNY U GET MY PAYPAL?
> *


when did you send it? i been sick as fukk the past couple days. aint been able to do shit.


----------



## charger24

A COUPLE OF HOURS AGO JUST LET ME KNOW WHATS UP NO HURRY!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

got it


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 7 2009, 01:42 PM~12935266
> *just face it KIND OF A BIG DEAL......
> *



HE SURE IS. I KNOW HOW TO READ.


----------



## sic713

:wave:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 8 2009, 07:22 PM~12944169
> *HE SURE IS. I KNOW HOW TO READ.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey bro how you feeling better i know i feel like shit again lol


----------



## RollinBlue

:wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 8 2009, 10:30 PM~12946598
> *hey bro how you feeling better i know i feel like shit again lol
> *


to be honest, im in a ton of pain. my chest and back are killing me, and my muscles hurt from everytime i cough. gotta figure out a way to be well enough to make it to work tomorrow. but, i havent had a cigarette in like 4 days. guess that means i quit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 8 2009, 11:45 PM~12946774
> *to be honest, im in a ton of pain.  my chest and back are killing me, and my muscles hurt from everytime i cough.  gotta figure out a way to be well enough to make it to work tomorrow.  but, i havent had a cigarette in like 4 days.  guess that means i quit
> *


i know about the pain my back is killing me and chest and congrats on teh smoking now keep it up and do not kill no one lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 8 2009, 10:47 PM~12946798
> *i know about the pain my back is killing me and chest and congrats on teh smoking now keep it up and do not kill no one lol
> *


i been aggravated as hell for the past couple days :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 8 2009, 11:52 PM~12946857
> *i been aggravated as hell for the past couple days :angry:
> *


thats why i not calling you lmfao you might tell me to get fucked lmfao


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 8 2009, 10:55 PM~12946882
> *thats why i not calling you lmfao you might tell me to get fucked lmfao
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 8 2009, 11:57 PM~12946920
> *:yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: get better bro so you can do some work for me lol


----------



## sic713

awww.. you need daddy to come make you better.. 
im on the way....


:uh:



need to take a trip to ya crib and lay out some designs..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2009, 12:13 AM~12947111
> *awww.. you need daddy to come make you better..
> im on the way....
> :uh:
> need to take a trip to ya crib and lay out some designs..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2009, 11:13 PM~12947111
> *awww.. you need daddy to come make you better..
> im on the way....
> :uh:
> need to take a trip to ya crib and lay out some designs..
> *


bring it on. too much yayaya this and that bullshit going on. im ready to just get back to doin stuff i believe in.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Feb 7 2009, 01:42 PM~12935266-->
> 
> 
> 
> just face it *KIND OF A BIG DEAL*......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Drop'[email protected] 8 2009, 06:22 PM~12944169
> *HE SURE IS. I KNOW HOW TO READ.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 9 2009, 09:58 AM~12950097
> *bring it on.  too much yayaya this and that bullshit going on.  im ready to just get back to doin stuff i believe in.
> *


Danny wuz up G, i see Jose and Emilio are in ur fan club.... how sweet, lol. Add me to the list as well. Hey man when u feel a little better hit me up got some ideas i want to share with u n hopefully we can collaborate on it. Peace.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 11:06 AM~12950783
> *Danny wuz up G, i see Jose and Emilio are in ur fan club.... how sweet, lol. Add me to the list as well. Hey man when u feel a little better hit me up got some ideas i want to share with u n hopefully we can collaborate on it. Peace.
> *



Johnny got's JOKES. I will say something smart but I wont, I will wait till you finish my grille


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 12:06 PM~12950783
> *Danny wuz up G, i see Jose and Emilio are in ur fan club.... how sweet, lol. Add me to the list as well. Hey man when u feel a little better hit me up got some ideas i want to share with u n hopefully we can collaborate on it. Peace.
> *


dont think i have a fan club, its just very different talking to people in person, than it is online or on the phone. anyone who knows me in "real life" knows that i aint the person to play with. some are just serious about their shit, and they both know me on that level.

ITS MY TOPIC, SO IM GONNA ELABORATE FOR A MINUTE.

ask any person who has talked with me face to face about this shit, and they'll tell you, i know my shit. i dont force anything on a customer, and if i design something that i dont have faith in, i will tell the customer that i hate it. and why i hate it, and that i can do better. and then i do.


you have my number. im always ready to answer the phone. let me know.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 9 2009, 12:15 PM~12951506
> *dont think i have a fan club, its just very different talking to people in person, than it is online or on the phone.  anyone who knows me in "real life" knows that i aint the person to play with.  some are just serious about their shit, and they both know me on that level.
> 
> ITS MY TOPIC, SO IM GONNA ELABORATE FOR A MINUTE.
> 
> ask any person who has talked with me face to face about this shit, and they'll tell you, i know my shit.  i dont force anything on a customer, and if i design something that i dont have faith in, i will tell the customer that i hate it.  and why i hate it, and that i can do better.  and then i do.
> you have my number.  im always ready to answer the phone.  let me know.
> *



I here that homie, you have told me that before on things and after you took your time, the master piece is coming along well. Thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 9 2009, 12:15 PM~12951506
> *dont think i have a fan club, its just very different talking to people in person, than it is online or on the phone.  anyone who knows me in "real life" knows that i aint the person to play with.  some are just serious about their shit, and they both know me on that level.
> 
> ITS MY TOPIC, SO IM GONNA ELABORATE FOR A MINUTE.
> 
> ask any person who has talked with me face to face about this shit, and they'll tell you, i know my shit.  i dont force anything on a customer, and if i design something that i dont have faith in, i will tell the customer that i hate it.  and why i hate it, and that i can do better.  and then i do.
> you have my number.  im always ready to answer the phone.  let me know.
> *


Take it easy killer, j/k Danny. U know i got mad respect for u and what u do. But next time we see each other in person at Vegas i'll buy a beer n take u to Spearmint Rhino to take off some of that edginess. Man i really hope what i calld u about today is something u are a part of cause on the real i know it would change the game. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 03:26 PM~12952441
> *Take it easy killer, j/k Danny. U know i got mad respect for u and what u do. But next time we see each other in person at Vegas i'll buy a beer n take u to Spearmint Rhino to take off some of that edginess. Man i really hope what i calld u about today is something u are a part of cause on the real i know it would change the game. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


trying to quit smoking is killing me :angry: i'll let you know something tonight


----------



## RollinBlue

:twak:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 12:06 PM~12950783
> *Danny wuz up G, i see Jose and Emilio are in ur fan club.... how sweet, lol. Add me to the list as well. Hey man when u feel a little better hit me up got some ideas i want to share with u n hopefully we can collaborate on it. Peace.
> *


 :biggrin: its just respect for what the man does like for what ya doin as well... and me and emilio well we just choppin it up .............. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 9 2009, 05:04 PM~12953726
> *:biggrin:  its just respect for what the man does like for what ya doin as well... and me and emilio well we just choppin it up .............. :biggrin:
> *


Already!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 04:48 PM~12953172
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## POISON 831

:wave: WHAT UP HOMEBOY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 9 2009, 06:27 PM~12953931
> *:wave:  WHAT UP HOMEBOY
> *


:wave:


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 9 2009, 07:22 PM~12953885
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 11:18 PM~12909393
> *BRAINSTORM FOR THE WHEEL TRIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THEN JUST FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES..... AN ASSEMBLED PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow bro those are more then ttt this is D-ICE 69 from LuxuriouS mtl.. i saw your wheeltrims and i would like to know your price for some to fit my bike THE D-ICE !!!!!(the one with the snow flake part you made !!!!
:thumbsup: )


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 9 2009, 09:58 AM~12950097
> *bring it on.  too much yayaya this and that bullshit going on.  im ready to just get back to doin stuff i believe in.
> *


like whut.. pm me


----------



## Drop'em

Satisfied CUSTOMER after he seen the mock up of what it looks like, and the perfect sit of crank and sprocket. Again a happy customer. My first. lol

Design by: Justdeez
Cut by : Drop'em




















SORRY FOR THE FUCKED UP PICS. I GOT A NEW CAMERA AND I DONT LIKE IT


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 11 2009, 12:44 PM~12973785
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Y you giving yourself up for.


----------



## 84 BLAZER

wut up


----------



## Pure Xtc

WHAT UP DEEZ JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LUV FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Feb 11 2009, 11:59 PM~12979909-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup fool. you gonna be at the show on sunday. we should talk.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pure Xtc_@Feb 14 2009, 04:30 AM~13000756
> *WHAT UP DEEZ JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LUV FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!!
> *


whats the damn deal jas?


----------



## 84 BLAZER

aight


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 14 2009, 04:00 PM~13003369
> *aight
> *


i'll be there late, but i'll be there.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2009, 07:08 PM~13004035
> *i'll be there late, but i'll be there.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 14 2009, 06:15 PM~13004079
> *:scrutinize:
> *


got a meeting at 1. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2009, 07:23 PM~13004140
> *got a meeting at 1.  :biggrin:
> *


any info on what we talked about on the fone? before i go else where?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2009, 07:23 PM~13004140
> *got a meeting at 1.  :biggrin:
> *


got that package!!! super fast shipping!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 14 2009, 06:24 PM~13004149
> *any info  on what we talked about on the fone?  before i go else where?
> *


we talked about a bunch of shit. remind me.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2009, 06:46 PM~13004275
> *got that package!!! super fast shipping!
> *


damn!  they gonna work?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2009, 08:30 PM~13004610
> *we talked about a bunch of shit.  remind me.
> *


bout the guy in the garage that was gonna get you the hook up :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 14 2009, 07:53 PM~13004745
> *bout the guy in the garage that was gonna get you the hook up :uh:
> *


not yet. my boy is fukkn lazy and wont set up a time to meet up. :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2009, 08:32 PM~13004623
> *damn!  they gonna work?
> *


i dont see why not...look like the ones i made!!! strong and light!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2009, 10:39 PM~13005780
> *i dont see why not...look like the ones i made!!! strong and light!!
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2009, 10:08 PM~13005235
> *not yet.  my boy is fukkn lazy and wont set up a time to meet up. :angry:
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 17 2009, 04:21 PM~13030731
> *
> *


no smoking in my topic. please and thank you.


----------



## POISON 831

:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING?


----------



## sic713




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Feb 17 2009, 06:27 PM~13031845-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  WHAT UP HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chillin man. saw your seat post, that shit is crazy :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Feb 17 2009, 06:39 PM~13031980
> *
> *


no smokin nukka :angry:


----------



## STLLO64

These just in









LuxuriouS Bike forks


















Sprocket









Fender Brace









Sissy Bar









Handle Bars









Steering Wheel









Group Pic of Parts


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Feb 17 2009, 07:32 PM~13032439
> *These just in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS Bike forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Brace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sissy Bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle Bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering Wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group Pic of Parts
> *


damn man! i have wanted to see these things for a looooong time. came out awesome. glad you like them :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 17 2009, 06:29 PM~13032409
> *
> 
> no smokin nukka :angry:
> *


im high then a mutha fucka


----------



## Sweetheart LuX

Thanks Danny


----------



## sic713

pass that shit..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Sweetheart LuX+Feb 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13032555-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Danny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Feb 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13032556
> *
> 
> pass that shit..
> *


keep that shit. first time i can breef in 12 years


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 17 2009, 06:57 PM~13032675
> *
> keep that shit.  first time i can breef in 12 years
> *


you quit cigarettes.. :0 

***** i dont smoke.. im already retarded as it is..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2009, 07:59 PM~13032702
> *you quit cigarettes.. :0
> 
> ***** i dont smoke.. im already retarded as it is..
> 
> *


you didnt notice? i aint smoke the whole time we was at the show. and i didnt stink. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 17 2009, 07:05 PM~13032773
> *you didnt notice?  i aint smoke the whole time we was at the show.  and i didnt stink.  :cheesy:
> *


now i noticed...great job...


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 17 2009, 07:05 PM~13032773
> *you didnt notice?  i aint smoke the whole time we was at the show.  and i didnt stink.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 18 2009, 12:22 AM~13035762
> *:0
> *


shhhhhhh


----------



## sic713




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2009, 12:41 PM~13039546
> *fiberglass fender BLANKS by:Justdeezines,
> 
> quaility fiberglass fenders! little to no body work!! nothing a palm sander cant handle!! NICE AND THICK, WHEN CUT EDGES ARE UNIFORMED AND EVEN ALL THE WAY AROUND!!!
> 
> SAVED HELLA TIME!!!! I cut these on my scroll saw, saber saw will work as well!
> 
> I RECOMMEND TO ALL!!!
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

pm sent


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## RollinBlue

any word on the guy in the garage if not so we can start gettin some shit done bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 20 2009, 06:28 PM~13062972
> *any word on the guy in the garage if not so we can start gettin some shit done bro
> *


nothing. dude is flakin out on me :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

got any more blanks?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 12:00 PM~13068524
> *got any more blanks?
> *


got a couple sets left, but i can get more anytime.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 21 2009, 12:56 PM~13068491
> *nothing.  dude is flakin out on me :angry:
> *


so what you think nothing gonna happen or what if not so i can try what we talked about?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 21 2009, 05:59 PM~13070571
> *so what you think nothing gonna happen or what if not so i can try what we talked about?
> *


either way, im gonna make it happen. but i dont know when. up to you.


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 21 2009, 09:19 PM~13071433
> *either way, im gonna make it happen.  but i dont know when.  up to you.
> *


email me the cad for the sprocket ima try it out 

[email protected]


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 11:42 AM~13075229
> *email me the cad for the sprocket ima try it out
> 
> [email protected]
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 22 2009, 09:40 PM~13080614
> *
> *


calm down fool. i got this.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 22 2009, 10:59 PM~13080869
> *calm down fool.  i got this.
> *


<<<<inpatient motherfucker :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

thanks alot danny all parts dezined by justdeez and cut and plated by WICKED METAL WORKS 

pedals and bending done by krazykutting


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 23 2009, 06:55 AM~13083951
> *thanks alot danny all parts dezined by justdeez and cut and plated by WICKED METAL WORKS
> 
> pedals and bending done by TNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Darren n Danny what up fellas, yo Darren u know me and u are cool and i respect ur bizness, but i told u that everysingle piece of bike part i have kut or will kut will be TNT product. So straight up u don't need to give us credit for anything if u don't want to (shit call it WMW work if u want) but if u are then do the right thing and say it is a TNT product (it's not like Tony wasn't about to say his sprocket was a WMW sprocket,lol. Untill that went sour) So keep up the great work Darren, Peace. 
By the way that skull bike is off the chain, i like the way it came out. Nice Cad work Danny.


----------



## Death Dealer

69 pages


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 23 2009, 12:59 PM~13086082
> *69 pages
> *


stupid :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## sic713

post pics if ya can


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2009, 08:37 PM~13090910
> *post pics if ya can
> *


i can do that. gimme a sec. gotta find my camera.


----------



## sic713

k


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## sic713

mayne


----------



## 84 BLAZER

sweeeet


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha that is bad ass.


----------



## Death Dealer

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 18 2009, 11:09 PM~13045812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


another set gone!!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue

sprocket gettin cut tomorrow or friday pics up soon
:0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 11:00 PM~13114363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fail at being funny



:|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 25 2009, 11:09 PM~13114506
> *fail at being funny
> :|
> *


fount it in OT.


----------



## tequila sunrise

like them designs. especially the sprocket on that blue bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 25 2009, 11:22 PM~13114693
> *like them designs. especially the sprocket on that blue bike
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

:twak:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2009, 03:36 PM~13002787
> *sup fool.  you gonna be at the show on sunday.  we should talk.
> 
> whats the damn deal jas?
> *


not much bro..just another week till I'm back at the shop!!

any pics of that piece we cut for you?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 12:10 AM~13114514
> *fount it in OT.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Feb 26 2009, 12:35 AM~13115466-->
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey hey hey, easy man. what you wanna do with that stuff?
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pure Xtc_@Feb 26 2009, 02:57 AM~13116071
> *not much bro..just another week till I'm back at the shop!!
> 
> any pics of that piece we cut for you?
> *


i'll get some when i get home. came out bad ass


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Your work is second to none! You are my hero!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 26 2009, 09:07 PM~13122979
> *Your work is second to none! You are my hero!
> *


ass :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 23 2009, 10:08 PM~13091343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 26 2009, 12:22 AM~13114693
> *like them designs. especially the sprocket on that blue bike
> *


yep it turn out nice


----------



## 84 BLAZER

Let me know how much its going to run so we can get it done


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 26 2009, 11:02 PM~13124296
> *Let me know how much its going to run so we can get it done
> *


pm sent mayne


----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 27 2009, 09:25 AM~13127348
> *
> *


you not going to phx?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2009, 08:58 AM~13128087
> *you not going to phx?
> *



No. A lot of work to do, and 2 of my boys birthdays to do


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 27 2009, 12:11 PM~13128201
> *No. A lot of work to do, and 2 of my boys birthdays to do
> *


do not lie you just scared of the comp in AZ lmfao j/p


----------



## the poor boys

THANKS FOR THE CADS DANNY. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 1 2009, 09:51 PM~13148547
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup downy. might have to get with you on something soon.


----------



## RollinBlue

send me d forks cad bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 1 2009, 10:08 PM~13148731
> *send me d forks cad bro
> *


sent


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2009, 11:21 PM~13148864
> *sent
> 
> *


thanks bro


----------



## luxuriousloc's

sup homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 1 2009, 10:22 PM~13148880
> *sup homie
> *


workin man. trying to stay above water. sup over there?


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2009, 10:24 PM~13148907
> *workin man.  trying to stay above water.  sup over there?
> *


thats cool. not much just trying to get back a little they took from me, im getting there slowly but im getting there


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 1 2009, 10:30 PM~13148981
> *thats cool. not much just trying to get back a little they took from me, im getting there slowly but im getting there
> *


no kids, no wife, no mortgage. they aint gettin me for shit :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 2 2009, 12:01 AM~13149306
> *no kids, no wife, no mortgage.  they aint gettin me for shit :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2009, 11:01 PM~13149306
> *no kids, no wife, no mortgage.  they aint gettin me for shit :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i hope not it sucks


----------



## sic713

got that hood peice mounted.. ill snap some pics


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 2 2009, 06:36 PM~13156665
> *
> *


ill have a quote for you probably tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 04:26 PM~13156060
> *got that hood peice mounted.. ill snap  some pics
> *


Snap them bitches. :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 2 2009, 05:37 PM~13156677
> *ill have a quote for you probably tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 3 2009, 12:31 AM~13161470
> *hno:
> *


pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 3 2009, 01:46 PM~13166613
> *pm sent
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 3 2009, 10:14 PM~13171295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> cad by the one and only JustDeez
> cut by GulfCoastDzignz
> *


no mames guey :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 3 2009, 09:15 PM~13171304
> *no mames guey :cheesy:
> *


hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2009, 12:32 AM~13173369
> *hno: hno: hno: hno:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 5 2009, 12:44 PM~13190792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you beat me to it!! cant find the charger/dock for my camera.  

the edges on this thing are incredible. the edges are so clean, they wouldnt need to be polished before chrome. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 5 2009, 02:38 PM~13191445
> *you beat me to it!!  cant find the charger/dock for my camera.
> 
> the edges on this thing are incredible.  the edges are so clean, they wouldnt need to be polished before chrome. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I just got back in town and thought I'd post them up!! Glad you like bro!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 5 2009, 01:44 PM~13190792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a really nice logo :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2009, 03:08 PM~13192311
> *thats a really nice logo  :biggrin:
> *


wonder where it came from


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 5 2009, 11:44 AM~13190792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 5 2009, 01:38 PM~13191445
> *you beat me to it!!  cant find the charger/dock for my camera.
> 
> the edges on this thing are incredible.  the edges are so clean, they wouldnt need to be polished before chrome. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 seen that thing and the edges are cleeeeeean


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 6 2009, 09:29 PM~13205004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to reality  :0
> *


no mames agian :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 5 2009, 10:44 AM~13190792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I want one!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 7 2009, 12:29 AM~13206765
> *I want one!!! :cheesy:
> *


well, lets see who will give me the best deal on them, to hand out to my top customers.





LET THE BIDDING BEGIN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2009, 10:37 PM~13206830
> *well, lets see who will give me the best deal on them, to hand out to my top customers.
> LET THE BIDDING BEGIN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Do I fall in that "top customer" bracket?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 7 2009, 12:44 AM~13206882
> *Do I fall in that "top customer" bracket?
> *


at the top fool!!!


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2009, 10:46 PM~13206895
> *at the top fool!!!
> *



:biggrin: one of those would look nice on my display. Lmk on the price you get


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 7 2009, 01:29 AM~13206765
> *I want one!!! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## the poor boys

X :no:


----------



## RAY_512

TTT..


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:barf:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 8 2009, 11:58 AM~13215880
> *:barf:
> *


how you feeling today bro


----------



## RollinBlue

dont forget! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 8 2009, 10:52 PM~13221118
> *dont forget!  :biggrin:
> *


shit, glad you said something. was about to go to bed. i'll do it right now.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 9 2009, 12:06 AM~13221267
> *shit, glad you said something. was about to go to bed.  i'll do it right now.
> *


got it :wow:


----------



## RollinBlue




----------



## sic713

damn *****.. you still punchin babies


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 9 2009, 08:13 PM~13228258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dayum That looks Dangerous But Sweet...good thing its a show bike and not everyday cruiser..would hate to fall on those...OUCH!!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2009, 09:33 PM~13229285
> *Dayum That looks Dangerous But Sweet...good thing its a show bike and not everyday cruiser..would hate to fall on those...OUCH!!
> *


when ppl piss me off or i dont win a show ima throw my forks at em!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 10 2009, 12:14 AM~13230914
> *when ppl piss me off or i dont win a show ima throw my forks at em!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2009, 08:28 PM~13229215
> *damn *****.. you still punchin babies
> *


errryday!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

:mayne:


----------



## Drop'em

Im dropping off the box in the morning, heading your way Danny


----------



## Lil Spanks

HE'S COMING FOR YOU DANNY.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Mar 10 2009, 08:00 PM~13241377-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im dropping off the box in the morning, heading your way Danny
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool. lets do this
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Mar 10 2009, 08:32 PM~13241896
> *HE'S COMING FOR YOU DANNY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahaha. fukkn idiot.


----------



## RollinBlue

any new updates?


----------



## RollinBlue

any new updates?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 10 2009, 09:13 PM~13242675
> *any new updates?
> *


not a damn thing :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2009, 10:15 PM~13242714
> *not a damn thing :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thanks for the cad.


Juagotti Designed 
JUSTDEEZines CAD


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 10:47 PM~13243317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the cad.
> Fatboy Designed
> JUSTDEEZines CAD
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2009, 09:12 PM~13242656
> *cool.  lets do this
> hahahahahaha.  fukkn idiot.
> *


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 08:47 PM~13243317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the cad.
> Juagotti Designed
> JUSTDEEZines CAD
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 11 2009, 11:48 AM~13248333
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Mar 11 2009, 12:04 PM~13248460
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup mayne


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2009, 12:05 PM~13248468
> *sup mayne
> *


Same same. I seen a comercial for ITT tech and wanted to ask if that dude in the comercial worked with you? j/k just made me laugh thinking.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Mar 11 2009, 12:22 PM~13248603
> *Same same. I seen a comercial for ITT tech and wanted to ask if that dude in the comercial worked with you? j/k just made me laugh thinking.
> *


hahaha. not here. these fools laugh at ITT diplomas


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo d u got my email addy?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 11 2009, 01:53 PM~13249345
> *yo d u got my email addy?
> *


Yeah, i do.


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2009, 11:00 AM~13248423
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Mar 13 2009, 12:48 AM~13267312-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.559_@Mar 13 2009, 08:47 AM~13268728
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

BIG THK BRO THING ARE REALY COMING OUT WELL FOR ME ON THE D-ICE !!!!! MORE PICS WILL COME !!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: D-ICE 69 !!! reply on whell trime see you thx again justdeez !!!! but irealy need thos wheel trime !!!! i got a new desing for you :wave: :wave:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 17 2009, 05:48 PM~13308048
> *
> *


still waiting.


----------



## RollinBlue

:0 :0 :0 :0








no mames guey she got tired of holding them


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 04:19 PM~13308318
> *still waiting.
> *


i know the feeling. :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 17 2009, 06:42 PM~13308545
> *i know the feeling.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 05:21 PM~13308342
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no mames guey she got tired of holding them
> *


lookin good !!!! :0


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 10:47 PM~13243317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the cad.
> Juagotti Designed
> JUSTDEEZines CAD
> *


clean design


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 18 2009, 06:53 PM~13319059
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

what is it? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 09:12 PM~13319794
> *what is it?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


brake lever


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 08:45 PM~13320109
> *brake lever
> *


nope. try again.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey bro give me a ring


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 07:12 PM~13319794
> *what is it?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Light bracket? Seatpost?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 18 2009, 10:10 PM~13321189
> *Light bracket? Seatpost?
> *


NOPE. might have to just wait and see.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 18 2009, 09:10 PM~13321189
> *Light bracket? Seatpost?
> *


break


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 18 2009, 11:21 PM~13321341
> *break
> *


ok. when do we come back?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13321428
> *ok. when do we come back?
> *


haha. hide in the corner and count to eleventeen


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 06:12 PM~13319794
> *what is it?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crank, crown idk FAWK!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 07:12 PM~13319794
> *what is it?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude don't frikn tell me thats a Car Window handle!!!!! That is a krazy ass idea if it is!! Imagine all the klean lookn parts that could be made Billet. Man i'm gonna stop playn and finally learn Mastercamm, it's sittin right in front of me but dayum man i aint got time!!! Oh well i'll figure it out sooner than later. :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

:biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 07:12 PM~13319794
> *what is it?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vicmarcos

a seat


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

to everybody



















:no:


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 08:12 PM~13319794
> *what is it?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im guessing it's for the rear tire brakes to make it a non free wheel. Not sure of the actual name. What do I win n.ow????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Mar 19 2009, 11:13 AM~13325438
> *im guessing it's for the rear tire brakes to make it a non free wheel. Not sure of the actual name. What do I win n.ow????
> *


sorry ray. youre the 3rd person to guess that, and the 3rd person to be wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 19 2009, 07:01 AM~13324359
> *to everybody
> :no:
> *




I think I know what it is


----------



## the poor boys

time for a hint. car or bike ??


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 19 2009, 12:13 PM~13326096
> *I think I know what it is
> *


Is it yours???


----------



## KrazyKutting

Give me specs and thickness and i'll tell u what it is. But without a scale it can be anything and since its not a Car Window handle i'm gonna make one and start slangin em. Thanks for the inspiration player. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 06:12 PM~13319794
> *what is it?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Crank arm? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 07:12 PM~13319794
> *what is it?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its a secret.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Mar 19 2009, 12:13 PM~13326096-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know what it is
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by the poor [email protected] 19 2009, 12:14 PM~13326105
> *time for a hint. car or bike ??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can opener :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 12:35 PM~13326257
> *Is it yours???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mine
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 12:41 PM~13326322
> *Give me specs and thickness and i'll tell u what it is. But without a scale it can be anything and since its not a Car Window handle i'm gonna make one and start slangin em. Thanks for the inspiration player.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i charge for inspriation :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Mar 19 2009, 01:51 PM~13326953
> *Crank arm? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat?
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2009, 02:01 PM~13327048
> *Its a secret.
> *


i am from tx


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

stealin pics :biggrin: 

charger24's parts


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## charger24

u know them shits came out badass!!!! thanks bro keep up the good work! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Mar 25 2009, 08:27 PM~13390297
> *u know them shits came out badass!!!! thanks bro keep up the good work! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nah fool. thank you. make me proud. :cheesy:


----------



## charger24

wait till its all done! i cant wait


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 07:12 PM~13319794
> *what is it?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A 3 piece crown???


----------



## Pure Xtc

Whaqt Up Deeezzzzzzz!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Mar 27 2009, 12:06 AM~13403965-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll call you later.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 04:39 AM~13404898
> *A  3 piece crown???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup mayne!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pure Xtc_@Mar 27 2009, 07:21 AM~13405358
> *Whaqt Up Deeezzzzzzz!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


chillin fool. keep killin 'em :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

*A Homie thanks for the support on our tread good looking out 

TRAFFIC *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2009, 11:08 AM~13406045
> *i'll call you later.
> sup mayne!!!
> 
> chillin fool.  keep killin 'em :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOOOWWWWW!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 27 2009, 09:57 AM~13406452
> *A Homie thanks for the support on our tread good looking out
> 
> TRAFFIC
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 30 2009, 09:53 PM~13438273
> *
> *


another satisfied customer.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Sup Deez! :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2009, 10:31 PM~13438906
> *Sup Deez! :wave:
> *


sup mynukka


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 27 2009, 05:39 AM~13404898
> *A  3 piece crown???
> *


 X2


----------



## the poor boys

uffin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 1 2009, 12:08 PM~13454219
> *uffin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2009, 09:15 PM~13459497
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2009, 08:41 PM~13460017
> *:wave:
> *


Q vo


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2009, 09:46 PM~13460102
> *Q vo
> *


nada. bedtime


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2009, 08:51 PM~13460173
> *nada.  bedtime
> *


Good night big guy.


----------



## Raguness

sup mayne!!!

Nothing just waiting for the day to go buy you know.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 1 2009, 10:18 PM~13460582
> *sup mayne!!!
> 
> Nothing just waiting for the day to go buy you know.
> *


just started a new one, but fukk it, 4 day weekend :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 2 2009, 10:46 AM~13463931
> *just started a new one, but fukk it, 4 day weekend :cheesy:
> *


you at work today...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 09:55 AM~13464002
> *you at work today...
> *


yup. but only for the next few hours. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 3 2009, 12:15 PM~13475443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know this


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i will be gone to dallas for the next few days, so if anyone needs me, you got my number. i can check pm's on my phone, but i cant respond to them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 3 2009, 03:46 PM~13477580
> *i will be gone to dallas for the next few days, so if anyone needs me, you got my number.  i can check pm's on my phone, but i cant respond to them.
> *


Pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 08:12 PM~13319794
> *what is it?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a 3 pieces crank ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 3 2009, 09:33 PM~13479432-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pm sent.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PurpleLicious_@Apr 3 2009, 09:44 PM~13479493
> *a 3 pieces crank ?
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2009, 11:35 AM~13454917
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 6 2009, 07:57 PM~13501019
> *:wave:
> *


just getting back to work


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 08:58 PM~13501029
> *just getting back to work
> *


hey can you email the rest of the cads you got ready?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 6 2009, 08:08 PM~13501142
> *hey can you email the rest of the cads you got ready?
> *


pm me a list of what you need. i already forgot. actually, call me if you can


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice seeing you the other day danny. didnt figure id see you out their. wish i could of went to the show it looked bad ass from all the pictures i seen


----------



## 84 BLAZER

:420:


----------



## the poor boys

THANKS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 7 2009, 02:52 AM~13504096
> *nice seeing you the other day danny. didnt figure id see you out their. wish i could of went to the show it looked bad ass from all the pictures i seen
> *


you too big homie. wish i coulda chatted a bit longer, but i got put to work


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

EY D THANKS FOR THE CAD YOU KNOW HOW TO GET DOWN HOMIE PROPS TO YOU THANKS AGAIN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 7 2009, 01:18 PM~13507535
> *EY D THANKS FOR THE CAD YOU KNOW HOW TO GET DOWN HOMIE PROPS TO YOU THANKS AGAIN
> *


no problem, you make it easy when you send pics of what you want


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2009, 01:50 PM~13507903
> *no problem, you make it easy when you send pics of what you want
> *


pics..... :uh: ................ :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 7 2009, 04:06 PM~13509504
> *pics..... :uh: ................ :biggrin:
> *


bastard!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2009, 05:29 PM~13510338
> *bastard!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

que onda danny


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2009, 01:50 PM~13507903
> *no problem, you make it easy when you send pics of what you want
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 7 2009, 11:06 PM~13513648
> *que onda danny
> *


where you been big homie?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

do u need any more pics ????? :dunno: ............ :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 8 2009, 09:35 AM~13516978
> *do u need any  more pics ?????        :dunno: ............ :biggrin:
> *



YES I NEED MORE PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 8 2009, 10:35 AM~13516978
> *do u need any  more pics ?????        :dunno: ............ :biggrin:
> *


fukk off! bastard! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 8 2009, 12:38 PM~13518128
> *fukk off! bastard! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 8 2009, 12:10 PM~13517878
> *YES I NEED MORE PICS. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 8 2009, 12:38 PM~13518128
> *fukk off! bastard! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 8 2009, 10:31 PM~13523907
> *:wave:
> *


whaddup los?


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 8 2009, 10:31 PM~13523907
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Poisin


Damn havn't been in here in a minute. What's good Danny?


----------



## Sr.Castro

whats up danny it was nice to meet u in dallas thanks for helping me out with sabor a mi and keeping ppl of the display that was kool c u in austin if u head out there o yea c if u can draw me up something for spidey


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv+Apr 9 2009, 09:43 AM~13527121-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave: Poisin
> Damn havn't been in here in a minute. What's good Danny?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aint nothing good right now. at work :angry: hahah
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sr.Castro_@Apr 9 2009, 10:04 AM~13527307
> *whats up danny it was nice to meet u in dallas thanks for helping me out with sabor a mi and keeping ppl of the display that was kool c u in austin if u head out there o yea c if u can draw me up something for spidey
> *


same to you big dog. i dont think im gonna make it to austin, got some work to do. and i'll get you knocked out asap.


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2009, 08:36 AM~13527045
> *whaddup los?
> *


Not much homie.. Seems uve been staying busy.. Ur bikes were looking good at last weekends show bro!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

This pic will forever haunt you! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

my bad


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Apr 12 2009, 11:11 AM~13553338-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic will forever haunt you! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 11:23 AM~13553415
> *my bad
> *



trust me. there are waayyy worse pics of me out there. you just gotta look for them. shit dont bother me a bit. i fukkn sat there and let sic take that pic. aint nothing


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

humbug.


----------



## Pure Xtc

What Up Bro!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 13 2009, 02:26 PM~13561957
> *What Up Bro!!!
> *


just sittin at work, waiting to run out of this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

who gives a fuck?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 14 2009, 11:07 AM~13572755
> *who gives a fuck?
> *


Not me.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 01:08 PM~13572767
> *Not me.
> *


thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

PM sent!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 12 2009, 11:11 AM~13553338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic will forever haunt you! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2009, 07:31 PM~13576920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shoulda trademarked that shit :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 14 2009, 07:05 PM~13577254
> *shoulda trademarked that shit :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

ttt for the number 1 REAL .cad guy on LIL and the best prices


----------



## 84 BLAZER

:werd:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 16 2009, 09:53 PM~13600065
> *:werd:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2009, 10:56 PM~13600976
> *:wave:
> *


hey call me tomorrow bro


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up D, yo man i'm supposed to go out to Houston in July to give a Heavy Hitter out their a presentation on Solid Works bout what we can do to his ride. U down to kick it when i go out there??? Get at me G. Peace.


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 12 2009, 12:49 PM~13553570
> *trust me.  there are waayyy worse pics of me out there.  you just gotta look for them.  shit dont bother me a bit.  i fukkn sat there and let sic take that pic.  aint nothing
> *


But in this one you are holding a cute little pink lamb/dog/bear thing in your hand. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 16 2009, 11:55 PM~13601772
> *hey call me tomorrow bro
> *


will do. got home too late


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 17 2009, 12:59 AM~13602604
> *What up D, yo man i'm supposed to go out to Houston in July to give a Heavy Hitter out their a presentation on Solid Works bout what we can do to his ride. U down to kick it when i go out there??? Get at me G. Peace.
> *


just let me know, im always around somewhere. who you going to meet? probably know them already.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

WASSUP DANNY!!!!
HOW YOU DOING????

You got some old tunes for us to rock to in vegas this year? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 17 2009, 11:37 AM~13605295
> *But in this one you are holding a cute little pink lamb/dog/bear thing in your hand.  :biggrin:
> *


i know. its adorable. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 17 2009, 12:41 PM~13605960
> *WASSUP DANNY!!!!
> HOW YOU DOING????
> 
> You got some old tunes for us to rock to in vegas this year? :biggrin:
> *


no doubt man. i'll be there, might have to load up the ipod, or the zune. :biggrin: 

good to hear from you


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

been awhile since we talked homie.

I got a few questions for you so I will pm you!


You will have your choice of which bike you wanna hear the tunes on :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2009, 12:39 PM~13605947
> *will do.  got home too late
> *


cool


----------



## sic713

your ugly


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2009, 12:37 PM~13614834
> *your ugly
> *


youre purple :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2009, 11:35 AM~13615580
> *youre purple :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2009, 12:35 PM~13615580
> *youre purple :angry:
> *


i ve heard of black but purple damn


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 19 2009, 12:14 AM~13619090
> *i ve heard of black but purple damn
> *


that fool is beyond black.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

got more fiberglass fenders if youre interested  


















the shop bumped the price up on me, but just a little bit. these are 60 bucks each, before shipping.

also said something about the mold for these is falling apart. gotta make a new one. wonder who gets to pay for that :angry: 

any takers? :biggrin: got 8 right now


----------



## syked1

hey D bout the pendant file, since its already paid do any Lux members get a copy or do we all have to pay to get a copy? cause i would like to take it and make one for myself


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2009, 01:08 PM~13621910
> *hey D bout the pendant file, since its already paid do any Lux members get a copy or do we all have to pay to get a copy? cause i would like to take it and make one for myself
> *


pendant file is done and already paid for. you just let me know what you want, and i'll send it to you


----------



## syked1

ok kool, can you send me the pendant file then plz bro  and what are the dimensions of it length and height? or ui guess ill see when i open it thx again


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2009, 02:12 PM~13622276
> *ok kool, can you send me the pendant file then plz bro  and what are the dimensions of it length and height? or ui guess ill see when i open it thx again
> *


its about 5 1/2" by 3". sent it to you.


----------



## syked1

got it thx bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

:uh: ............. :biggrin:


----------



## Bert

I need some some parts deezigned! It's time to bring the bike back out!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 19 2009, 12:37 PM~13621676
> *got more fiberglass fenders if youre interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the shop bumped the price up on me, but just a little bit.  these are 60 bucks each, before shipping.
> 
> also said something about the mold for these is falling apart.  gotta make a new one.  wonder who gets to pay for that :angry:
> 
> any takers? :biggrin:  got 8 right now
> *


you already know i need some!

you going to austin


THE OFFICIAL FIBERGLASS FENDERs OF "IC"!!! THE ONLY FENDERs I WILL EVER OUT SOURCE!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Bert_@Apr 21 2009, 09:00 PM~13648515
> *I need some some parts deezigned! It's time to bring the bike back out!
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Bert_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 PM~13648515
> *I need some some parts deezigned! It's time to bring the bike back out!
> *


WTF?????????




IS DATNUGGABERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

people was askin me in dallas where Svs.S was :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2009, 10:24 PM~13648900
> *you already know i need some!
> 
> you going to austin
> THE OFFICIAL FIBERGLASS FENDERs OF "IC"!!! THE ONLY FENDERs I WILL EVER OUT SOURCE!!!
> *


not going to austin, but let me know. i got a bunch of people asking, but no money yet. first come, first served. with a few exceptions


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 21 2009, 09:46 PM~13650077
> *not going to austin, but let me know.  i got a bunch of people asking, but no money yet.  first come, first served.  with a few exceptions
> *


 :yes:


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 22 2009, 09:13 PM~13660484
> *:wave:
> *


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

this is what happens when you let a 12 year old help in the designing of his bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

I need a custom sprocket.
Incorporate Fort Worth over Texas. I Like the BLVD KINGS letters. Let me if you can do it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 11:19 PM~13673123
> *I need a custom sprocket.
> Incorporate Fort Worth over Texas. I Like the BLVD KINGS letters. Let me if you can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint nothin i cant do  

pm me details


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2009, 06:33 PM~13671741
> *this is what happens when you let a 12 year old help in the designing of his bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN just carefull when sitting down :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 23 2009, 09:30 PM~13673234
> *CLEAN just carefull when sitting down :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 23 2009, 11:30 PM~13673234
> *CLEAN just carefull when sitting down :biggrin:
> *


think mine is worse


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2009, 07:33 PM~13671741
> *this is what happens when you let a 12 year old help in the designing of his bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 23 2009, 11:36 PM~13673297
> *Looks good homie
> *


thanks dawg  still got more stuff to chrome, then its off to its owner and out of my living room


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2009, 09:40 PM~13673325
> *thanks dawg   still got more stuff to chrome, then its off to its owner and out of my living room
> *


Deeeaamm so u helped him do the whole bike? Cnt wait to see it all finished homie!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 23 2009, 11:47 PM~13673415
> *Deeeaamm so u helped him do the whole bike? Cnt wait to see it all finished homie!!!
> *


did it all, frame, parts and assembly. he came and told me what he likes, and we just worked from there. only 12 years old.


----------



## 817Lowrider

outside fender braces.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 01:21 PM~13678091
> *outside fender braces.
> *


WERD?


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2009, 07:22 AM~13675780
> *did it all, frame, parts and assembly.  he came and told me what he likes, and we just worked from there.  only 12 years old.
> *


 :cheesy: well thats some bad ass bike for a 12 year old homie... i bet he is happy of how its coming out


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 24 2009, 07:31 PM~13681404
> *:cheesy: well thats some bad ass bike for a 12 year old homie... i bet he is happy of how its coming out
> *


yup. annoying lil fukker :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2009, 08:33 PM~13671741
> *this is what happens when you let a 12 year old help in the designing of his bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2009, 09:33 PM~13671741
> *this is what happens when you let a 12 year old help in the designing of his bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i really like tha colors


----------



## G-Bodyman

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2009, 10:40 PM~13673325
> *thanks dawg   still got more stuff to chrome, then its off to its owner and out of my living room
> *


Yes it will look good at the house.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 27 2009, 04:30 PM~13705358
> *Yes it will look good at the house.
> *


better tell your boy to clean his room. :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 27 2009, 03:31 PM~13705370
> *better tell your boy to clean his room.  :biggrin:
> *


He already is doing that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 27 2009, 04:33 PM~13705389
> *He already is doing that!!!!!!!!!!
> *


screw it, tell him to clean his room, and build a crate. thats his homework for the week.


----------



## G-Bodyman

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 27 2009, 03:34 PM~13705394
> *screw it, tell him to clean his room, and build a crate.  thats his homework for the week.
> *


All we need is the measurement so he can make it.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 27 2009, 03:36 PM~13705415
> *All we need is the measurement so he can make it.
> *


need some of those too............. :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 27 2009, 03:38 PM~13705429
> *need some of those too............. :biggrin:
> *


I will let you know when I get them :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 27 2009, 03:39 PM~13705448
> *I will let you know when I get them :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## POISON 831

What's up homie how u been?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 8 2009, 08:12 PM~13830939
> *What's up homie how u been?
> *


chillin man. just trying to catch up. how you?


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 8 2009, 09:28 PM~13832689
> *chillin man.  just trying to catch up.  how you?
> *


Same here homie just getting ready for that san bernardino show... Ur coming down in july for that wego show in san berdo?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2009, 07:33 PM~13671741
> *this is what happens when you let a 12 year old help in the designing of his bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice colors dogg


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 9 2009, 01:21 AM~13833676
> *Same here homie just getting ready for that san bernardino show... Ur coming down in july for that wego show in san berdo?
> *


probably not man. i was gonna try and do denver, and vegas. but now i just might be only to do vegas. but who knows.... maybe. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2009, 07:33 PM~13671741
> *this is what happens when you let a 12 year old help in the designing of his bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pix of this??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 9 2009, 01:27 PM~13836752
> *anymore pix of this??
> *


maybe  


gotta get some more of the chrome back from the chromer, then we'll have it all together. but no full pics yet.


----------



## 63RIVI

You get your windows tinted?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@May 16 2009, 07:36 PM~13907572
> *You get your windows tinted?
> *


tomorrow morning. found another place on 1960 while we were out bullshittin around. was gonna call you back, now i think i need some tires. 2 sets


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

sorry i did not call you bro i got busy today i will call you tomorrow or mon


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 19 2009, 10:37 AM~13621676
> *got more fiberglass fenders if youre interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the shop bumped the price up on me, but just a little bit.  these are 60 bucks each, before shipping.
> 
> also said something about the mold for these is falling apart.  gotta make a new one.  wonder who gets to pay for that :angry:
> 
> any takers? :biggrin:  got 8 right now
> *


you got any more left if so begin some to san bernardino lowrider show and i will buy three of them hit me back


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@May 17 2009, 02:25 PM~13912383
> *you got any more left if so begin some to san bernardino lowrider show and i will buy three of them hit me back
> *


60 bucks each before shipping. pm me if youre serious.


----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 16 2009, 06:52 PM~13907659
> *tomorrow morning.  found another place on 1960 while we were out bullshittin around.  was gonna call you back, now i think i need some tires.  2 sets
> *


Let me know and I'll call for prices.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@May 18 2009, 08:35 PM~13925512
> *Let me know and I'll call for prices.
> *


if i get it, i'll text you tomorrow.


----------



## Death Dealer

how much for some custom shower curtain rings??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 19 2009, 08:33 AM~13931262
> *how much for some custom shower curtain rings??
> *


how bout i just make you a step stool so you can see eye to eye with everyone else.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 19 2009, 09:11 AM~13931489
> *how bout i just make you a step stool so you can see eye to eye with everyone else.
> *


think tribal


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 20 2009, 08:49 AM~13944516
> *think tribal
> *


think tribal.......?????


ok. i think youre a pigmy....thats tribal.






































fyi, pigmys are really short too.


----------



## Death Dealer

lol. so whats up man?? hows business?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 21 2009, 06:18 AM~13955654
> *lol. so whats up man?? hows buisness?
> *


business.............


----------



## Death Dealer

edited


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 21 2009, 07:18 AM~13955654
> *lol. so whats up man?? hows business?
> *


Nada mayne. only working on a few select customers, spending alot more time doing stuff for myself.

sup with your house?


----------



## Death Dealer

thats good. time to focus on ur shit. House is going good. It should be done the first week of next month.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 29 2009, 09:28 PM~14041276
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 29 2009, 07:54 PM~14041547
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave: what's good Danny?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@May 30 2009, 11:28 AM~14045587
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: what's good Danny?
> *


shit, nothin. just chillin. gotta get to bed in a minute here. where you been?


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

t t t


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## el-rimo




----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 31 2009, 12:51 AM~14050863
> *shit, nothin.  just chillin.  gotta get to bed in a minute here.  where you been?
> *


here and there man you know


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 4 2009, 05:28 AM~14091135
> *
> *


el rrrrrriiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmoooooooo :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

CAD'ED BY THE ONE AND ONLY, JUSTDEEZ  










they came out great bro, the position of the holes make the trike lean like it needed too!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 4 2009, 09:42 AM~14092112
> *CAD'ED BY THE ONE AND ONLY, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they came out great bro, the position of the holes make the trike lean like it needed too!
> *


     

if it dont fit, it aint shit :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 4 2009, 07:09 AM~14091817
> *el rrrrrriiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmoooooooo :cheesy:
> *


sup big homie ????


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 30 2009, 11:51 PM~14050863
> *shit, nothin.  just chillin.  gotta get to bed in a minute here.  where you been?
> *


theirs no time for that


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 4 2009, 12:08 PM~14093329
> *theirs no time for that
> *


old folks gotta get they sleep foo!


----------



## Death Dealer

yup :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

forks
handlebars
steering wheel
sissy bar
conti kit
pedals
sprocket
fenderbraces
knock offs
crown



waaaay too much stuff on this bike to remember. my favorite customer. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

TTT thanks homey for hooking it up with the designs!!! Bad ass homey they match PERFECT with the rest of the parts


----------



## SWIPH

SIC AS FUC CUT PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Jun 8 2009, 10:50 PM~14133200-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT thanks homey for hooking it up with the designs!!! Bad ass homey they match PERFECT with the rest of the parts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no sir, thank you for letting me be a part of your project :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWIPH_@Jun 9 2009, 12:28 AM~14134681
> *SIC AS FUC CUT PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks sir. i try


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2009, 07:22 PM~14132889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks
> handlebars
> steering wheel
> sissy bar
> conti kit
> pedals
> sprocket
> fenderbraces
> knock offs
> crown
> waaaay too much stuff on this bike to remember.  my favorite customer.  :biggrin:
> *




My nikka!!!! Got down on all my parts good looking out big homie! Still have a few things for you


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 9 2009, 08:08 PM~14143203
> *My nikka!!!! Got down on all my parts good looking out big homie! Still have a few things for you
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 9 2009, 05:37 PM~14142824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 awesome like alwayz!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i think ill hit ya up sometime. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 04:03 PM~14187021
> *i think ill hit ya up sometime. :biggrin:
> *


whenever youre ready, im around.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 14 2009, 07:56 PM~14188986
> *whenever youre ready, im around.
> *


whore!!....... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 14 2009, 09:18 PM~14189202
> *whore!!....... :biggrin:
> *


you get that pic i sent you last night? and wassup on Denver?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 9 2009, 05:37 PM~14142824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 14 2009, 10:43 PM~14191105
> *you get that pic i sent you last night?  and wassup on Denver?
> *


my bad yeah pic lookd good is it done?? n u already kno bout denver...........


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 18 2009, 10:03 AM~14226862
> *my bad yeah pic lookd good is it done?? n u already kno bout denver...........
> *


 :biggrin: and then :angry: 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 18 2009, 11:46 AM~14228175
> *:biggrin:    and then        :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: ..... :angry:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 19 2009, 05:32 AM~14236795
> *
> *


where you been fool? still aint got to see your parts done


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 19 2009, 08:36 AM~14238029
> *where you been fool?  still aint got to see your parts done
> *


Bikes gettin some murals hopefuuly it'll be don for grill n chill


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 21 2009, 07:11 PM~14257599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 21 2009, 08:11 PM~14257599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badass!!! What up homie how u been?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 21 2009, 08:11 PM~14257599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass!!! :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Jun 21 2009, 10:41 PM~14257890-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bikes gettin some murals hopefuuly it'll be don for grill n chill
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? i'll be there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 11:33 PM~14258385
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: my favorite customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by POISON [email protected] 22 2009, 12:34 AM~14259052
> *Badass!!! What up homie how u been?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: chillin mayne. just tryin to make it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el-rimo_@Jun 22 2009, 02:39 AM~14259830
> *badass!!! :0
> *


 :wave: riiiiimmooooooooo


----------



## POISON 831

TTT


----------



## fairydust87

:wave: did you get to send unique the cads?... i'm ready to get these cut :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 6 2009, 02:47 PM~14393591
> *:wave: did you get to send unique the cads?... i'm ready to get these cut :biggrin:
> *


not yet. im gonna try to work a deal out for you guys


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 03:05 PM~14393704
> *
> *


hey rimo!

pm me your email address so i can send you those files


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

WILL BE IN DENVER


----------



## Ant-Wan

T T T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 6 2009, 01:08 PM~14393716
> *hey rimo!
> 
> pm me your email address so i can send you those files
> *


pm sent bro


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2009, 11:24 AM~14412488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE IN DENVER
> *


badass!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## SWIPH

Nice meetin you homie- and my daughter really liked your compliments on her trike and her win :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 13 2009, 09:53 AM~14455941
> *Nice meetin you homie- and my daughter really liked your compliments on her trike and her win :thumbsup:
> *


glad to meet you man. even if i had to meet you twice. haahahhaaha.


tell your girl congrats. very clean. very nice. and you cant get better than that - right place/right time


----------



## unique27

what up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 13 2009, 07:22 PM~14461634
> *what up
> *


i'll have a price for you very soon :biggrin:


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 14 2009, 12:18 AM~14465933
> *i'll have a price for you very soon :biggrin:
> *


  

how was the trip?
nice pix


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 15 2009, 12:19 PM~14481538
> *
> 
> how was the trip?
> nice pix
> *


trip was cool. show was a bit small, but i needed a vacation anyway. 

nice siggy


----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE JUSTDEEZ I JUST WHANTED TO SAY THX AGAIN SCRAPE IS COMING SOON & YOU DIDE HELP ME A GREAT DEAL TO BE WHERE I'M NOW SO WISH ME LUCK !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2009, 04:23 PM~14484087
> *HI THERE  JUSTDEEZ I JUST WHANTED TO  SAY THX AGAIN  SCRAPE IS COMING SOON  & YOU DIDE HELP ME A GREAT DEAL TO BE WHERE  I'M  NOW SO WISH  ME LUCK !!!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :yes:  :yes:
> *


no problem man. just make sure you tell everyone out there that there is real talent out here in texas


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 03:18 PM~14484024
> *trip was cool.  show was a bit small, but i needed a vacation anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> nice siggy
> *


what the hell is a vacation.... :biggrin: 

:nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 05:25 PM~14484101
> *no problem man.  just make sure you tell everyone out there that there is real talent out here in texas
> *


FOR SURE BRO !!!! YOUR NAME IS ON MY DISSPLAY CARD SO DONT WORRY !!!!!! and i'll tell theme that there is talent in canada to but for sure i'll tell people aboult you & your ttt work !!!!!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: by the way the trime look super great on the bike i'll try to post you a pic whit all the parts on whene i come back from scrape !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

THX FOR THE PIC BUT WHAT IS LRM IS THAT A MAG FROM THE STATE THAT I DONT KNOW ABOULT ??????


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup with that sissy bar focker?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 07:47 PM~14486211
> *sup with that sissy bar focker?
> *


bitch i been gone all weekend, kicking skinni's ass for you, and now this?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 10:01 PM~14487580
> *bitch i been gone all weekend, kicking skinni's ass for you, and now this?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2009, 08:14 PM~14485924
> *THX FOR THE PIC BUT WHAT IS  LRM  IS THAT A MAG FROM THE STATE THAT I DONT KNOW ABOULT ??????
> *


it means lowrider magazine


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 09:01 PM~14487580
> *bitch i been gone all weekend, kicking skinni's ass for you, and now this?
> *


You know the deal pics or it didn't happen


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up danny?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv+Jul 16 2009, 08:05 PM~14496945-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know the deal pics or it didn't happen
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn you :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Jul 16 2009, 08:20 PM~14497080
> *what's up danny?
> *


sup noe? why you hiding?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2009, 07:14 PM~14485924
> *THX FOR THE PIC BUT WHAT IS   LRM   IS THAT A MAG FROM THE STATE THAT I DONT KNOW ABOULT ??????
> *


 Don't worry bro, YOU KNOW this magazine  T T T for JustdeeZ .... :0 you already there


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 10:01 PM~14487580
> *bitch i been gone all weekend, kicking skinni's ass for you, and now this?
> *


My apologies. but dont act like you punked. you maybe mean mugged him from a safe distance and nodded your head when you walked by.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 10:46 PM~14498609
> *My apologies. but dont act like you punked. you maybe mean mugged him from a safe distance and nodded your head when you walked by.
> *


lies :angry:


----------



## majestic bike club

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 4 2009, 09:09 PM~12910009
> *NICE WORK
> *


WHA IS THE SKULL SUPPOSE TO BE WAT PART


----------



## majestic bike club

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2009, 09:06 PM~12909964
> *RANDOM-NESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> *


THIS


----------



## majestic bike club

can u desine some forks with skulls


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 17 2009, 02:03 AM~14500313
> *THIS
> *


  I think it's a pedal :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 17 2009, 02:04 AM~14500320
> *can u desine some forks with skulls
> *



me and you been pm'ing for days about this. why you asking the same question again?


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2009, 04:09 PM~14501632
> *me and you been pm'ing for days about this.  why you asking the same question again?
> *


its called beat junglin'


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

time to do your homework boys. just have to show off a bit.

let me show you what happens when i get ahold of your ideas.  

start off with the homie poison.









forks










sissy bar










notice how the fender braces match the sissy bar.









and the sprocket matches the forks and handle bars


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

and the steering wheel matches them too.










and the pedals match them too. just expanded a little










then some 3d shit just to put it in perspective.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

thought process.......










then just to help the customer, i have to give better visual ideas










then to reality


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## vicmarcos

nice ass work ,so do u do the cutting to or just cads..?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

dont know if anyone ever noticed these skirts


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 17 2009, 07:11 AM~14501644
> *its called wasting some ones time
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 17 2009, 11:16 PM~14508585
> *nice ass work ,so do u do the cutting to or just cads..?
> *


both, i guess. if you want, i can get it all done, for one package price


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2009, 10:25 PM~14508656
> *both, i guess.  if you want, i can get it all done, for one package price
> *


 :h5:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2009, 09:20 PM~14508615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very clean deez!!! :0


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2009, 09:07 PM~14508486
> *time to do your homework boys.  just have to show off a bit.
> 
> let me show you what happens when i get ahold of your ideas.
> 
> start off with the homie poison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the fender braces match the sissy bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the sprocket matches the forks and handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Definitly the homie danny the best out there for cads.. No mickey mouse shit! I went through him for some parts and I was real happy with the results.. And the good thing is that the homie shows u what he did for u and if u dnt like it he will redo it for u till ur happy with the results!!! :yes: :thumbsup: keep up the good work homie


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 18 2009, 02:15 PM~14512391
> *Definitly the homie danny the best out there for cads.. No mickey mouse shit! I went through him for some parts and I was real happy with the results.. And the good thing is that the homie shows u what he did for u and if u dnt like it he will redo it for u till ur happy with the results!!! :yes: :thumbsup: keep up the good work homie
> *


x22222


----------



## DVS

Really nice work. Going to hit you up for some fender braces that match forks and sissy bar we have already.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2009, 11:17 PM~14508595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know if anyone ever noticed these skirts
> *


damn it look nice on the bike


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 18 2009, 06:17 AM~14508595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know if anyone ever noticed these skirts
> *


offcourse we noticed, don't forget the downtube on that bike too!!!!!! me and my dad welded all that for the homie milz on here  everything matches on that bike thanks to JUSTDEEZ  

went trough JUSTDEEZ too for the cad of my forks on my trike, like POISON831 said, great guy to work with, shows you the work and everything before sending it to the cutter


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2009, 08:17 PM~14508595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know if anyone ever noticed these skirts
> *


you know i did.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jul 18 2009, 10:29 PM~14514543-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn it look nice on the bike
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 02:47 PM~14517723
> *offcourse we noticed, don't forget the downtube on that bike too!!!!!! me and my dad welded all that for the homie milz on here   everything matches on that bike thanks to JUSTDEEZ
> 
> went trough JUSTDEEZ too for the cad of my forks on my trike, like POISON831 said, great guy to work with, shows you the work and everything before sending it to the cutter
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: thanks alot guys
> <!--QuoteBegin-the poor boys_@Jul 19 2009, 03:24 PM~14517925
> *you know i did.
> *


of course you did mitch! where you been? i need to talk to you


----------



## majestic bike club

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 09:18 PM~11193232
> *time to do your homework boys.  just have to show off a bit.
> 
> let me show you what happens when i get ahold of your ideas.
> 
> start off with the homie poison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the fender braces match the sissy bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the sprocket matches the forks and handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

hit me up if yall need some work done. got laid off this morning, and i gotta stack my paper :angry:


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2009, 02:18 PM~14550900
> *hit me up if yall need some work done.  got laid off this morning, and i gotta stack my paper :angry:
> *


sorry to hear that man...we will be getting you to do some acc. soon


----------



## SKReeCH

whats good jusdezz i have a guy here that wants 601 cut into his custom 300c grill. whats your info so i can pass it to him. also i need wicked's info too. i know its been a while since i've been i the bike section but, did he fall off lil?


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 5 2009, 11:30 PM~14689325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn. wonder who's those are?


you got mail :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 08:32 PM~14689347
> *damn.  wonder who's those are?
> you got mail :biggrin:
> *




justdeezines=


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 5 2009, 11:35 PM~14689377
> *justdeezines=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell em gill!!!!!


still some non-believers out there


----------



## POISON 831

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 13 2009, 08:26 PM~14762438
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: you ready to kill em in vegas?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

CCF WHEEL CHIPS FOR MY BIG HOMIE EL-RIMO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:55 PM~14764364
> *:biggrin:  you ready to kill em in vegas?
> *


Ahahahahaha well see what happens homie :biggrin: I'm barely going to start to get it ready :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 13 2009, 11:49 PM~14765139
> *Ahahahahaha well see what happens homie :biggrin: I'm barely going to start to get it ready :biggrin:
> *


hopefully i can make it this year. as long as i find a job that will let me take the time off, i'll be there


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:52 PM~14765177
> *hopefully i can make it this year.  as long as i find a job that will let me take the time off, i'll be there
> *


Hopefully u could make it homie.. We got the room reserved already so if u need a place to stay at just let us know


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 14 2009, 01:00 AM~14765780
> *
> *


sup big bash?


----------



## syked1

rimo's chips look awsome danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 14 2009, 01:27 PM~14769526
> *rimo's chips look awsome danny
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 14 2009, 11:18 AM~14769414
> *sup big bash?
> *


chillen homie chillen


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 14 2009, 01:23 PM~14770550
> *:angry:
> *


wat a drama queen :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 14 2009, 03:27 PM~14770583
> *wat a drama queen :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

PM Sent!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 14 2009, 05:03 PM~14771491
> *PM Sent!!
> *


replied :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

any fenders left


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2009, 12:36 PM~14777383
> *any fenders left
> *


hell yeah


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 15 2009, 12:39 PM~14777393
> *hell yeah
> *


130 shipped?

soon as the customer pays for em..i foward the payment 

will yall be mking full rear fenders....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2009, 12:40 PM~14777398
> *130 shipped?
> 
> soon as the customer pays for em..i foward the payment
> 
> will yall be mking full rear fenders....
> *


right now, just cus i could use the cash, i'll do them for 130 shipped.

and i really doubt that we're gonna do a full rear. dont feel like paying for another full mold to be made.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 15 2009, 12:48 PM~14777436
> *right now, just cus i could use the cash, i'll do them for 130 shipped.
> 
> and i really doubt that we're gonna do a full rear.  dont feel like paying for another full mold to be made.
> *


i will let him know..should be with in the next week


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2009, 12:53 PM~14777466
> *i will let him know..should be with in the next week
> *


cool. i might cut up a set just for the hell of it, and put them up for sale.


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2009, 11:38 PM~14764988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCF WHEEL CHIPS FOR MY BIG HOMIE EL-RIMO
> *


thats nice and i was actually referring homeboy to you in the houston topic. he understood the statement back wards


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Aug 15 2009, 12:57 PM~14777499-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup j?
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 12:58 PM~14777502
> *thats nice and i was actually referring homeboy to you in the houston topic. he understood the statement back wards
> *


i got you. i understood what you meant.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

:biggrin: ............


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 15 2009, 01:14 PM~14777602
> *:biggrin: ............
> *


this is a no smoking section. thank you.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 15 2009, 12:16 PM~14777611
> *this is a no smoking section. thank you.
> *


 :angry: ............. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 15 2009, 01:20 PM~14777640
> *:angry: ............. :biggrin:
> *


dammit. smoke break


----------



## 84 BLAZER

chilliiiiiin


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:52 PM~14765177
> *hopefully i can make it this year.  as long as i find a job that will let me take the time off, i'll be there
> *


what did you pay to go last year? did yuo get a round trip ticket. my homeboy told me like 6 or 7 hundred. im trying to go this year


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 17 2009, 02:46 PM~14793623
> *what did you pay to go last year? did yuo get a round trip ticket. my homeboy told me like 6 or 7 hundred. im trying to go this year
> *


vegas is cheap. like 200-300 for a round trip ticket. food is cheap. depending on where you stay, you can pay alot. we usually spend around 60 to 100 per night on hotel. then either cabs or rental cars.

ive gone and spent a whole week there and spent less than 500.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 17 2009, 12:54 PM~14793690
> *vegas is cheap.  like 200-300 for a round trip ticket.  food is cheap.  depending on where you stay, you can pay alot.  we usually spend around 60 to 100 per night on hotel.  then either cabs or rental cars.
> 
> ive gone and spent a whole week there and spent less than 500.
> *



wow you know how to stretch tha dolla!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T
T


----------



## 84 BLAZER

u know any one in town that makes displays?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 17 2009, 12:54 PM~14793690
> *vegas is cheap.  like 200-300 for a round trip ticket.  food is cheap.  depending on where you stay, you can pay alot.  we usually spend around 60 to 100 per night on hotel.  then either cabs or rental cars.
> 
> ive gone and spent a whole week there and spent less than 500.
> *


It might be cuz you live in houston. Were did you get your tickets


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 17 2009, 06:47 PM~14796047
> *u know any one in town that makes displays?
> *


i dont know if he still does, but 713ridaz used to. he pops in the houston topic every once in a while. he might be able to help you out, or point you in the right direction.

or, if you dont mind driving a couple hours, hotstuff5964 does some good work too.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 17 2009, 03:00 PM~14793745
> *wow you know how to stretch tha dolla!
> *


not really, just make a few bucks here and there on some blackjack  leave while youre ahead


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 04:19 PM~14794470
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 17 2009, 07:11 PM~14796273
> *It might be cuz you live in houston. Were did you get your tickets
> *


i get mine on continental.com. might be right though. sometimes i forget you live out there.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 17 2009, 09:56 PM~14799135
> *not really, just make a few bucks here and there on some blackjack   leave while youre ahead
> *


BLACKJACK.....MAN ALL THAT HARD WORK SHOWING YOU CRAPS....


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 17 2009, 08:57 PM~14799150
> *i get mine on continental.com.  might be right though.  sometimes i forget you live out there.
> *


yea living in the sticks sucks sometimes


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 17 2009, 11:41 PM~14799900
> *BLACKJACK.....MAN ALL THAT HARD WORK SHOWING YOU CRAPS....
> *


too much going on. yall had me confused. ahahaha. vegas aint the place for me to try to learn anything


----------



## Str8crazy80

how ealse are you gonna learn?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 18 2009, 03:04 PM~14805943
> *how ealse are you gonna learn?
> *


google


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

GOOD LOOKING, FUNCTIONAL, UNIQUE PARTS = JUSTDEEZines


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 08:28 PM~14811128
> *GOOD LOOKING, FUNCTIONAL, UNIQUE PARTS  =  JUSTDEEZines
> *


i dunno ive never seen pic.'s of people ridig on your parts :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 19 2009, 02:31 AM~14813492
> *i dunno ive never seen pic.'s of people ridig on your parts :biggrin:
> *


if you need it, i can make that happen


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 19 2009, 09:39 AM~14815624
> *if you need it, i can make that happen
> *


No need to....... November 22 ! Come see  


I have something for you Danny, sorry we havent met up yet but I aint forgot about you


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 08:28 PM~14811128
> *GOOD LOOKING, FUNCTIONAL, UNIQUE PARTS  =  JUSTDEEZines
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2009, 11:49 AM~14815768
> *No need to....... November 22 ! Come see
> I have something for you Danny, sorry we havent met up yet but I aint forgot about you
> *


tell 'em fool!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 19 2009, 11:56 AM~14817125
> *tell 'em fool!!!!
> *



I wont tell them fools, I will just let them SEE those parts fully functional. I just hope MAGNIFICOS dont get in trouble after the show cause we are going to be scraping titanium................................. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2009, 01:58 PM~14817143
> *I wont tell them fools, I will just let them SEE those parts fully functional. I just hope MAGNIFICOS dont get in trouble after the show cause we are going to be scraping titanium................................. :biggrin:
> *


mayne


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 19 2009, 12:02 PM~14817184
> *mayne
> *


Thanks again bro, hopefully we can meet up so we can trade of the rest of that work


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2009, 02:04 PM~14817210
> *Thanks again bro, hopefully we can meet up so we can trade of the rest of that work
> *


let me know. i aint working right now, so my schedule is pretty free.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 19 2009, 12:08 PM~14817244
> *let me know.  i aint working right now, so my schedule is pretty free.
> *


LUCKY SLUT.................... I will hit you up, im still working over here in Southeast, Texas so Ill hit you up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2009, 02:10 PM~14817264
> *LUCKY SLUT.................... I will hit you up, im still working over here in Southeast, Texas so Ill hit you up
> *


lucky........... no :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 19 2009, 12:41 PM~14817654
> *lucky........... no :angry:
> *



I think there is a picnic on the 30th, I will be there. So we can do the trading there if you go


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 19 2009, 10:45 PM~14822739
> *
> *


big mitch!!! sup man?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2009, 01:10 PM~14817264
> *LUCKY SLUT.................... I will hit you up, im still working over here in Southeast, Texas so Ill hit you up
> *


 :uh: ...just saw ur ass in baytown the other day....... 

all u have to do is give it to me ill deliver to the man himself we kick it twice a month...... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 20 2009, 01:19 AM~14824463
> *:uh: ...just saw ur ass in baytown the other day.......
> 
> all u have to do is give it to me ill deliver to the man himself we kick it twice a month...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 19 2009, 11:19 PM~14824463
> *:uh: ...just saw ur ass in baytown the other day.......
> 
> all u have to do is give it to me ill deliver to the man himself we kick it twice a month...... :biggrin:
> *



I drive there n back everyday bitch...... Dont worry about it, I dont want you to see something that will make your mouth watery. Danny n I are working on top secret shit here.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2009, 07:45 AM~14825506
> *I drive there n back everyday bitch...... Dont worry about it, I dont want you to see something that will make your mouth watery. Danny n I are working on top secret shit here.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ........ooooooooooook


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 20 2009, 12:53 AM~14824666
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


lies i tell you....... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ttt


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 06:03 PM~14878318
> *ttt
> *


mayne


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 25 2009, 10:06 PM~14880914
> *mayne
> *


guat?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 10:14 PM~14881044
> *guat?
> *


who knows. i aint forgot about you, just busy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 25 2009, 10:17 PM~14881089
> *who knows.  i aint forgot about you, just busy
> *


your name is s s s serio!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 10:20 PM~14881136
> *your name is s s s serio!!!
> *


from that b b b b barrio


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave: sup brother, still no work yet? Hope you can make it down for SS


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BIG ANDREW

can u help me out wit some designs for somr forks?????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Aug 26 2009, 11:09 PM~14893140
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: sup brother, still no work yet? Hope you can make it down for SS
> *


nothing yet. job or no job, i'll be there. just hope that if i DO get a job, they let me have the time off. if they dont, then i'll just be there friday night to sunday night.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Aug 26 2009, 11:41 PM~14893470-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG ANDREW_@Aug 26 2009, 11:45 PM~14893518
> *can u help me out wit some designs for somr forks?????
> *


absoluetly. just pm me with what youre looking for.


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 27 2009, 12:52 AM~14894203
> *nothing yet.  job or no job, i'll be there.  just hope that if i DO get a job, they let me have the time off.  if they dont, then i'll just be there friday night to sunday night.
> *


did you already apply here at my job?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 27 2009, 09:11 AM~14895943
> *did you already apply here at my job?
> *


 :no:


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 26 2009, 11:52 PM~14894203
> *nothing yet.  job or no job, i'll be there.  just hope that if i DO get a job, they let me have the time off.  if they dont, then i'll just be there friday night to sunday night.
> *


Hell ya, did you make reservations yet? We have some good rates this year where we are staying, if you want to get in on it LMK. I will pm you the details (invite only). I also want to extend a personal invite to stop and grab a plate with us on Saturday


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Aug 28 2009, 08:12 AM~14907052
> *Hell ya, did you make reservations yet? We have some good rates this year where we are staying, if you want to get in on it LMK. I will pm you the details (invite only). I also want to extend a personal invite to stop and grab a plate with us  on Saturday
> *


no doubt man. when times get closer, i'll be sure to let you know what the deal is.


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 28 2009, 01:10 PM~14910537
> *no doubt man.  when times get closer, i'll be sure to let you know what the deal is.
> *


10-4 Little Buddy


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 03:23 PM~14982043
> *:angry:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2009, 03:34 PM~14982162
> *:werd:
> *


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## unique27

and he does it again


----------



## 84 BLAZER

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27+Sep 13 2009, 02:33 AM~15064668-->
> 
> 
> 
> and he does it again
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-84 BLAZER_@Sep 13 2009, 03:43 AM~15064915
> *  :0
> *


:wave: everybody


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good homie, it was nice to meet you at the show. Hope to start on her bike soon, i let you know when that time comes.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 13 2009, 06:20 PM~15068419
> *What's good homie, it was nice to meet you at the show. Hope to start on her bike soon, i let you know when that time comes.
> *


same to you man. we were just talking about you and your triplets about 20 minutes ago. good to hear from you. let me know whenever youre ready


----------



## MR.3D

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## unique27

hey did you get that price for the u know what


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 07:19 PM~15091072
> *hey did you get that price for the u know what
> *


YESSIR. i'll text you in a few


----------



## 84 BLAZER

Sell me ur turntable :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15093134
> *Sell me ur turntable  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

JUST ANOTHER LIL SOMETHING I BEEN WORKING ON, ON THE SIDE


----------



## 84 BLAZER

:0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2009, 02:45 AM~15125057
> *JUST ANOTHER LIL SOMETHING I BEEN WORKING ON, ON THE SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Deezzzz LMK!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thanks for the work. post it for the peeps to see when you can.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 25 2009, 04:45 PM~15186386
> *Deezzzz LMK!!  :biggrin:
> *


on what? last time we talked, you said you gotta talk to the boss....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2009, 05:16 PM~15186613
> *Thanks for the work. post it for the peeps to see when you can.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

PERFECT


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 25 2009, 06:16 PM~15187009
> *on what?  last time we talked, you said you gotta talk to the boss....
> *


on the new project!!  u member!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 25 2009, 08:23 PM~15187962
> *on the new project!!   u member!!
> *


16???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 25 2009, 08:23 PM~15187962
> *on the new project!!   u member!!
> *


man, im getting pulled in 10 different directions at once. you gotta remind me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 25 2009, 08:34 PM~15188079
> *16???
> *


not yet!


----------



## unique27

bump


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2009, 04:45 PM~15193819
> *bump
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

last minute rush for vegas :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 29 2009, 11:31 AM~15219128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2009, 02:34 PM~15219155
> *:dunno:
> *


who knows?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

bike stand :dunno:


----------



## MR.3D

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 29 2009, 08:04 PM~15222301
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

thanks for all the work u did for me danny...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 30 2009, 05:26 PM~15231280
> *thanks for all the work u did for me danny...
> *


my pleasure man. make me proud :biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by somerstyle+Oct 1 2009, 01:18 AM~15236463-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice avatar :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Oct 1 2009, 06:44 PM~15242599
> *
> *


soon man. should be soon


----------



## 817Lowrider

trumboner


----------



## sic713

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 2 2009, 09:04 AM~15247314
> *:wave:
> *


my nikka


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 2 2009, 06:57 PM~15252201
> *:wave:
> *


see you in a week :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## Eternal Life

LOS MANIFICOS CARSHOW
NOV 22, 2009
49 DAYZ LEFT
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Oct 4 2009, 11:36 AM~15263343
> *LOS MANIFICOS CARSHOW
> NOV 22, 2009
> 49 DAYZ LEFT
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


dont remind me


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 5 2009, 01:21 AM~15269171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 5 2009, 02:21 AM~15269171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real cool bro dammm good work !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 2 2009, 11:56 AM~15249594
> *my nikka
> *


sup homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2009, 06:46 PM~15285442
> *sup homie
> *


chillin mayne. you rollin to vegas?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

mayne!!!!!


----------



## Death Dealer

gay :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 7 2009, 02:59 PM~15293934
> *gay :biggrin:
> *


u? yes we know


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 7 2009, 10:37 AM~15293359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayne!!!!!
> *



Cool ....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 6 2009, 05:16 PM~15285798
> *chillin mayne.  you rollin to vegas?
> *


fuck vegas.. i need to finish my car.. im almost there..


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 7 2009, 03:05 PM~15293995
> *u?  yes we know
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 8 2009, 01:14 PM~15302883
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


ankle biter :angry:


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 7 2009, 12:37 PM~15293359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayne!!!!!
> *


can I get that on a black hat size 7 3/8 for advertising :0 
maybe when I get my shipment :biggrin: 
what up foolish


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 8 2009, 01:34 PM~15303074
> *can I get that on a black hat size 7 3/8 for advertising :0
> maybe when I get my shipment :biggrin:
> what up foolish
> *


shit, if you want it, i can get it. ha!


----------



## unique27

let me know


----------



## unique27

Bump^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## syked1

ttt wasup Danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

just got home a couple hours ago. went to the show friday, saturday and sunday, and still didnt see half of it. couldnt get a chance to walk around. too much business to take care of

many thanks out there to anyone that had REAL justdeezined parts. also to all of the new believers out there that are letting me touch their projects. i got some pics, but i know i missed a ton of them.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 4 2009, 11:21 PM~15269171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 12 2009, 11:44 PM~15339173
> *just got home a couple hours ago.  went to the show friday, saturday and sunday, and still didnt see half of it.  couldnt get a chance to walk around.  too much business to take care of
> 
> many thanks out there to anyone that had REAL justdeezined parts.  also to all of the new believers out there that are letting me touch their projects.  i got some pics, but i know i missed a ton of them.
> *


I think I have some of those .............................. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 13 2009, 10:47 AM~15340936
> *I think I have some of those  ..............................  :biggrin:
> *


think youre right


----------



## MR.3D

THANKS DANNY FOR THA WORK. LOOKS GOOD BRO CANT WAIT TO GET THE PARTS :biggrin: PROJECT 16" ON THA WAY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Oct 13 2009, 02:33 PM~15343241
> *THANKS DANNY FOR THA WORK. LOOKS GOOD BRO CANT WAIT TO GET THE PARTS :biggrin: PROJECT 16" ON THA WAY
> *


you got them now, time to get to work!!! :cheesy: 

i seen this one, some of yall aint ready for this project


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

hi wasup danny :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave: how was vegas ??


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2009, 11:26 PM~15362855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


now thats fucken bad :cheesy: :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Oct 15 2009, 01:37 AM~15362958-->
> 
> 
> 
> hi wasup danny  :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave: how was vegas ??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt get to see all of the show :angry: was too busy. still was good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 84 [email protected] 15 2009, 11:38 AM~15365161
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pervert.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 11:52 AM~15365252
> *now thats fucken bad  :cheesy:  :0
> *


glasias


----------



## sic713




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2009, 09:17 PM~15371233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint nobody else got that!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

STILL RIDIN

STEERING WHEEL

















SWITCH PLATE

















SPROCKET









RANDOM OTHER "AJ" PARTS

















FABRICATION BY D-TWIST


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

RESIDENT EVIL





































FENDERS









SCISSOR LIFT









WHEELS










FORKS, HANDLEBARS, DISC BRAKES, RANDOM BIOHAZARD SYMBOLS









FABRICATION BY MANNY'S BIKE SHOP


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

POISON










I'VE POSTED THIS A FEW TIMES ON THIS THREAD, YALL SHOULD KNOW BY NOW.

fenderbraces
sprocket
pedals
steering wheel

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

DOGGY STYLE










WAY TOO MUCH STUFF TO LIST. MY NUKKA


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

TOP DOGS 16" STREET










FORKS
SISSY BAR
HANDLEBARS
STEERING WHEEL
FENDER BRACES
SPROCKET


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

BEEN HELPIN OUT MY HOMIE JOEL OVER AT JAGSTER


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 16 2009, 01:33 AM~15374353
> *RESIDENT EVIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCISSOR LIFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORKS, HANDLEBARS, DISC BRAKES, RANDOM BIOHAZARD SYMBOLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FABRICATION BY MANNY'S BIKE SHOP
> *


I did not know you did the parts on RE.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2009, 01:53 AM~15374514
> *I did not know you did the parts on RE.
> *


did them when hurricane ike hit down here. had no power, no phones. came home to find a FEDex notice in my mailbox that said they had just came less than 10 minutes before i got there. chased the FEDex truck through the hood, got them to stop, grabbed the sketches, took computer to my cousins house, got everything done.  mayne!!!


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2009, 10:51 PM~15374497
> *BEEN HELPIN OUT MY HOMIE JOEL OVER AT JAGSTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 16 2009, 07:01 AM~15375326
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## BASH3R

*PAGE 100!!*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 16 2009, 01:32 PM~15378089
> *PAGE 100!!
> 
> *


100 pages of pure crap! :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15378141
> *100 pages of pure crap! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2009, 11:58 PM~15374557
> *did them when hurricane ike hit down here.  had no power, no phones.  came home to find a FEDex notice in my mailbox that said they had just came less than 10 minutes before i got there.  chased the FEDex truck through the hood, got them to stop, grabbed the sketches, took computer to my cousins house, got everything done.   mayne!!!
> *



dedication there.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2009, 09:39 PM~15373234
> *aint nobody else got that!!!!
> *


need to get with you.. need some chevy bowties and sic emblems..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Oct 16 2009, 07:43 PM~15381567-->
> 
> 
> 
> dedication there.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just doin my part man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Oct 16 2009, 07:44 PM~15381587
> *need to get with you.. need some chevy bowties and sic emblems..
> *


lemme know when you ready :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2009, 04:43 PM~15381567
> *dedication there.
> *


x2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

me and my brother :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:| you guys are half white?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 03:33 PM~15387428
> *:| you guys are half white?
> *


yessir. and?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 17 2009, 03:44 PM~15387490
> *yessir.  and?
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 04:12 PM~15387657
> *
> *


 :uh: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## sic713

your an idiot.. 
crazy bastards


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 01:33 PM~15387428
> *:| you guys are half white?
> *


Thats why hes good at the cad. :yes:


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 19 2009, 01:19 AM~15398461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still want a black hat w/ this silver logo on it :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 18 2009, 11:19 PM~15398461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




My nikka


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wave: everybody


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup mr curls


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 19 2009, 12:56 PM~15401156
> *sup mr curls
> *


Chillin. not doin a damn thing


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 19 2009, 11:58 AM~15401787
> *Chillin.  not doin a damn thing
> *


me too


----------



## sic713

think i need a new peice and chain..
peep the sig.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2009, 09:48 PM~15407080
> *think i need a new peice and chain..
> peep the sig.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 19 2009, 10:38 AM~15401009
> *:wave: everybody
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 19 2009, 11:06 PM~15408070
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## LATOWNLA

TTT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 19 2009, 07:53 AM~15399164
> *still want a black hat w/ this silver logo on it :biggrin:
> *


special thanks to my boy Rob here, for trusting me with the design of his family plaque. its on its way to my house, then i'll make sure it gets delivered to you ASAP. thanks big homie


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2009, 02:45 PM~15435826
> *special thanks to my boy Rob here, for trusting me with the design of his family plaque.  its on its way to my house, then i'll make sure it gets delivered to you ASAP.  thanks big homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...............nice deezine :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 22 2009, 03:48 PM~15435864
> *...............nice deezine :biggrin:
> *


  mayne


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 5 2009, 12:21 AM~15269171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY WELL I NEVER GOT TO THANK YOU FOR THE DESIGN....
THANKS! I LOVED IT! GOOD WORK YOU DO


----------



## POISON 831

Q VO HOMIE :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818+Oct 22 2009, 04:54 PM~15436497-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY WELL I NEVER GOT TO THANK YOU FOR THE DESIGN....
> THANKS! I LOVED IT! GOOD WORK YOU DO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no problem. my pleasure to serve the Queens
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POISON 831_@Oct 22 2009, 06:31 PM~15437421
> *Q VO HOMIE  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2009, 02:45 PM~15435826
> *special thanks to my boy Rob here, for trusting me with the design of his family plaque.  its on its way to my house, then i'll make sure it gets delivered to you ASAP.  thanks big homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no thank you, should hang real nice in the lac :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 22 2009, 11:46 PM~15440856
> *no thank you, should hang real nice in the lac :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah man!! cant wait to see it.


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 23 2009, 03:48 PM~15447019
> *TTT
> *


hey mitch


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

what up homie !


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 23 2009, 04:30 PM~15447414
> *what up homie !
> *


chillin mayne. just knocking out this stack of design work i got in front of me.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 23 2009, 02:35 PM~15447465
> *chillin mayne.  just knocking out this stack of design work i got in front of me.
> *


i heard that !

i'm here at work board !


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer

blah...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 25 2009, 08:23 AM~15459443
> *blah...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Oct 25 2009, 01:34 PM~15460896-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waddup mike
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 25 2009, 01:35 PM~15460899
> *wuz up danny
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 25 2009, 01:41 PM~15460952
> *waddup mike
> 
> 
> *


are you working hard


----------



## unique27

whats the word


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 26 2009, 12:40 PM~15469341
> *whats the word
> *


nothing yet. waiting on a couple packages


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRANGE

mayne :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Oct 26 2009, 11:23 PM~15476786
> *mayne  :biggrin:
> *


.com/fosho


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Oct 26 2009, 08:23 PM~15476786
> *mayne  :biggrin:
> *




Pink GT :uh: ahahahahaha what's up homie


----------



## unique27

:uh: what happened


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THE SPROCKET LOOKING GOOD..
GOT ALOT OF GOOD FEED BACK FROM IT...THANKS! ONCE AGAIN 4 THE DESIGN...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Oct 27 2009, 01:34 AM~15478256-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pink GT :uh:  ahahahahaha what's up homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i knew i never shoulda told you :angry: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 02:17 AM~15478465
> *:uh: what happened
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very long story. i'll tell you next time i talk to you.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 27 2009, 12:20 PM~15480878
> *THE SPROCKET LOOKING GOOD..
> GOT ALOT OF GOOD FEED BACK FROM IT...THANKS! ONCE AGAIN 4 THE DESIGN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no sweat. my pleasure to serve the Queens


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 27 2009, 02:17 AM~15478465


got it! i'll make sure it gets to you by this weekend


----------



## POISON 831

TTT :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 09:03 PM~15497262
> *TTT :wave:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

bored, cant sleep


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 31 2009, 02:45 PM~15522834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL that needs a caption


----------



## madrigalkustoms

How much do you charge for a logo? Pm me info.


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 31 2009, 03:06 PM~15523332
> *How much do you charge for a logo?  Pm me info.
> *


an arm and a leg but well worth it..... :0 































j/k :biggrin: but badazz designs


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 31 2009, 09:02 PM~15525017
> *an arm and a leg but well worth it..... :0
> j/k :biggrin: but badazz designs
> *


/\ /\ satisfied customer /\ /\


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2009, 06:37 PM~15530020
> */\ /\ satisfied customer /\ /\
> *


hell teh whole topic is that TTT fo the best


----------



## BASH3R

i need a training wheel bracket


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 12:11 AM~15533064
> *i need a training wheel bracket
> *


hmmmmmm


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 31 2009, 12:45 PM~15522834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the cat?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 2 2009, 10:38 PM~15543248
> *how much for the cat?
> *


that fool is too gangsta. i told him to get off my car and he fukkn slapped me :angry:


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 31 2009, 02:45 PM~15522834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how gay...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 3 2009, 09:47 AM~15547116
> *how gay...
> *


you say "how gay" and then you wink at me? **** :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 3 2009, 11:04 AM~15548835
> *you say "how gay" and then you wink at me?  **** :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 27 2009, 10:20 AM~15480878
> *THE SPROCKET LOOKING GOOD..
> GOT ALOT OF GOOD FEED BACK FROM IT...THANKS! ONCE AGAIN 4 THE DESIGN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen this sprocket in person , *very nice !!!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 30 2009, 01:10 AM~15512033
> *bored, cant sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*HEY!!!* if you are that bored , start on the cont kit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 3 2009, 01:23 PM~15548991
> *HEY!!! if you are that bored , start on the cont kit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 3 2009, 11:28 AM~15549042
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 3 2009, 01:33 PM~15549087
> *:wave:
> *


waddup serg :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 3 2009, 12:09 PM~15549414
> *waddup serg :biggrin:
> *


Sup Danny :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2009, 11:10 AM~15570842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 5 2009, 01:34 PM~15571066
> *
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2009, 11:50 AM~15571225
> *
> *


that *DONT* look like no cont kit !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 5 2009, 02:53 PM~15571906
> *that DONT look like no cont kit !!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh, i forgot to mention, i take a while sometimes. i let inspiration come to me, instead of just going and trying to make things happen.  

but i did work on a couple pencil drawings, and im on the right track


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 5 2009, 02:53 PM~15571906
> *that DONT look like no cont kit !!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


check pms


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2009, 06:58 PM~15575842
> *check pms
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2009, 11:10 AM~15570842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











BIG PROPS TO JUSTDEEZ AND KK THANKS HOMIES


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 8 2009, 10:27 PM~15602765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG PROPS TO JUSTDEEZ AND KK THANKS HOMIES
> *


my pleasure man. you send that to me yet?


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 8 2009, 09:31 PM~15602822
> *my pleasure man.  you send that to me yet?
> *


YES SIR U SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN IT BY NOW


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 8 2009, 10:32 PM~15602829
> *YES SIR U SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN IT BY KNOW
> *


didnt get nothing yet


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 8 2009, 09:33 PM~15602849
> *didnt get nothing yet
> *


WILL TELL DA WIFE TO CALL THE MAIL MANIANA TO TRACK IT DOWN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 8 2009, 10:36 PM~15602882
> *WILL TELL DA WIFE TO CALL THE MAIL MANIANA TO TRACK IT DOWN
> *


cool. thanks man.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## the poor boys

whats up mr. p ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 9 2009, 02:41 PM~15609241
> *whats up mr. p ?
> *


sup mr mitch?  

just saying "p" is easier than telling people how to pronounce my last name :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 10 2009, 09:06 AM~15618533
> *what's up danny
> *


where you been fool?


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 3 2009, 01:04 PM~15548835
> *you say "how gay" and then you wink at me?  **** :uh:
> *


lol. :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Nov 12 2009, 09:11 AM~15642667-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> f u
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:34 AM~15642864
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2009, 07:58 PM~15575842
> *check pms
> *


post pic :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 12 2009, 05:09 PM~15647240
> *post pic  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2009, 06:23 PM~15647419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2009, 06:23 PM~15647419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like it would hurt lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2009, 01:45 AM~15125057
> *JUST ANOTHER LIL SOMETHING I BEEN WORKING ON, ON THE SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 13 2009, 09:52 PM~15659697
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

knewschitt this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2009, 08:46 PM~15731135
> *knewschitt this weekend :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2009, 06:46 PM~15731135
> *knewschitt this weekend :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i needs mo pics!! :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2009, 01:07 AM~15774302
> *i needs mo pics!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 8 2009, 05:33 PM~15599997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


light brackets!! made these so that my lights that have visors on them would still be on straight


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 19 2009, 01:19 AM~15398461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 29 2009, 01:31 PM~15219128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


who knows?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2009, 01:36 AM~15774627
> *light brackets!!  made these so that my lights that have visors on them would still be on straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are cool!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2009, 12:41 AM~15774661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice plaque


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

thanks homie for the work u did for me...cant wait to start the new project in january.... :worship:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 25 2009, 01:39 PM~15778903
> *thanks homie for the work u did for me...cant wait to start the new project in january.... :worship:
> *


not a problem man. thanks for letting me help with your project. cant wait to get the next one started. they aint ready


----------



## Sr.Castro

whats up homie it was nice chilling with u at the show now that ur home get started on my parts lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## Sr.Castro

y fat guys dont like turkeys cuz when the turkey sees a fat guy the turkey says gordo,gordo,gordo,gordo

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Nov 26 2009, 01:28 AM~15786307-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sr.Castro_@Nov 26 2009, 08:22 AM~15787629
> *y fat guys dont like turkeys cuz when the turkey sees a fat guy the turkey says gordo,gordo,gordo,gordo
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY
> *



:wave: same to all you guys :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 21 2009, 04:46 AM~15731135
> *knewschitt this weekend :cheesy:
> *


Happy Thanksgiving brother.


----------



## syked1




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Nov 26 2009, 06:03 PM~15792233-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving brother.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Nov 26 2009, 08:39 PM~15793302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



back at you guys. have a good one


----------



## D-ice69

HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!!!!  :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 27 2009, 12:56 AM~15795420
> *HAPPY  THANKSGIVING  !!!!!    :wave:
> *


same to you big homie.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

bout ready to finalize it all!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 3 2009, 05:08 PM~15861739
> *bout ready to finalize it all!!
> *


me too dawg. im really ready


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP JUSTDEEZ :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

Cant wait 2 get my parts hno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 3 2009, 09:06 PM~15864404-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP JUSTDEEZ :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Dec 4 2009, 12:00 AM~15866763
> *Cant wait 2 get my parts  hno:
> *


sup homies


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## unique27

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 8 2009, 08:51 PM~15603048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

how much would you charge for cad work for a full bike build? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 9 2009, 02:58 AM~15922048
> *how much would you charge for cad work for a full bike build?  :biggrin:
> *


alot cheaper than most people would think. but some people get special rates


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 9 2009, 01:01 AM~15922057
> *alot cheaper than most people would think.  but some people get special rates
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 9 2009, 04:01 AM~15922057
> *alot cheaper than most people would think.  but some people get special rates
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Dec 9 2009, 04:50 AM~15922295-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Dec 9 2009, 07:52 AM~15922613
> *
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## POISON 831

TTT !! :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 11 2009, 12:30 AM~15944928
> *TTT !! :wave:
> *


sup foo? where you been?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JUSTDEEZ, NOVA4X4

aint you that dude that scams people? gtfo :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

YOU TELL EM :angry:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 11 2009, 01:23 AM~15945399
> *  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


soon you will see


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 9 2009, 01:11 PM~15924895
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

hi justdeez dide you get my pm on your e-mail bro ??? :biggrin:   :wave: :wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

damm danny these boys aint going to be ready for this....lil sneak peak of super mario coming out next year..full custom bike.......forks


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 11 2009, 06:14 PM~15952278
> *damm danny these boys aint going to be ready for this....lil sneak peak of super mario coming out next year..full custom bike.......forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 11 2009, 08:14 PM~15952278
> *damm danny these boys aint going to be ready for this....lil sneak peak of super mario coming out next year..full custom bike.......forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmm that's real cool bro !!!!!  :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 11 2009, 05:56 PM~15952084
> *hi justdeez dide you get my pm on your e-mail  bro ??? :biggrin:      :wave:  :wave:
> *


i got it. i will see what its gonna take to get it done! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 11 2009, 06:14 PM~15952278
> *damm danny these boys aint going to be ready for this....lil sneak peak of super mario coming out next year..full custom bike.......forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn fool! i thought it was a secret! ..... guess we gotta come even harder  

pm sent too!


----------



## Death Dealer

Bump


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 11 2009, 08:07 PM~15953422
> *Bump
> *


i'll bump you in the face foo! :angry: going to the show for LF on sunday?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 11 2009, 04:14 PM~15952278
> *damm danny these boys aint going to be ready for this....lil sneak peak of super mario coming out next year..full custom bike.......forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.

PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 11 2009, 05:14 PM~15952278
> *damm danny these boys aint going to be ready for this....lil sneak peak of super mario coming out next year..full custom bike.......forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Sr.Castro

any pic of parts 4 me :dunno: :dunno: 
fu*k it ill just buy ur lil brown bike lol


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 11 2009, 06:14 PM~15952278
> *damm danny these boys aint going to be ready for this....lil sneak peak of super mario coming out next year..full custom bike.......forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 looks bad ass


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Dec 11 2009, 11:36 PM~15955821-->
> 
> 
> 
> any pic of parts 4 me  :dunno:  :dunno:
> fu*k it ill just buy ur lil brown bike  lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> told you before fool. i dont know what you want! what bike you building, and you aint gettin my brown one :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Dec 12 2009, 12:03 AM~15956058
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  looks bad ass
> *


fyi, came in today


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 12 2009, 12:09 AM~15956104
> *told you before fool.  i dont know what you want!  what bike you building, and you aint gettin my brown one :biggrin:
> fyi, came in today
> *


koo


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 10 2009, 11:44 PM~15945046
> *sup foo?  where you been?
> *


Haha u know me homie I get lost sometimes for a while :biggrin: I'm going to hit u up soon to see if ur not busy I need some parts for veneno :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 9 2009, 03:01 AM~15922057
> *alot cheaper than most people would think.  but some people get special rates
> *


:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Dec 15 2009, 09:48 PM~15993748-->
> 
> 
> 
> Haha u know me homie I get lost sometimes for a while :biggrin: I'm going to hit u up soon to see if ur not busy I need some parts for veneno :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know man. i got nothin but time right now :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2009, 09:59 PM~15993887
> *:wave:
> *


sup foo? :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTMFT FOR JUSTDEEZ. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 16 2009, 01:35 AM~15995969
> *
> *


hows it going big dog?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 16 2009, 02:16 AM~15996123
> *TTMFT FOR JUSTDEEZ.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 63RIVI

What's up Spaniard!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 17 2009, 08:01 AM~16007471
> *What's up Spaniard!!!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: dammmn youuuuu!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

found this pic on my website from Shorty's Jugetes para el barrio, or something like that


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 18 2009, 09:37 PM~16025101
> *found this pic on my website from Shorty's Jugetes para el barrio, or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was last weekend. i didnt even bring my own camera


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 18 2009, 07:37 PM~16025101
> *found this pic on my website from Shorty's Jugetes para el barrio, or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass, who did the seat??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 18 2009, 09:59 PM~16025272
> *looks bad ass, who did the seat??
> *


my nukka hotstuff.  i got pics, where's my cam? brb


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2009, 08:04 PM~16025302
> *my nukka hotstuff.   i got pics, where's my cam?  brb
> *


correle, correle!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 18 2009, 10:07 PM~16025319
> *correle, correle!!  :biggrin:
> *


just posted them in my bikes topic


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

forgot about these. a local customer had me make these for him. just decoration pieces for the stuff he builds.




he gave me this (HE MADE THIS. NOT ME!!!!!!)










so, i made these. waaaay better










water cut from 1/4" aluminum










and then some little symbol he uses


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 31 2009, 01:45 PM~15522834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 18 2009, 10:25 PM~16025428
> *wtf :0
> *


thats my nukka. i told him to quit scratchin up my hood and he slapped me. got a strong ass pimp-paw


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 5 2009, 10:30 PM~14689325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2009, 10:27 PM~16025443
> *thats my nukka.  i told him to quit scratchin up my hood and he slapped me.  got a strong ass pimp-paw
> *


hes on that hood like he owns the car. :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Dec 24 2009, 01:38 AM~16075442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter

yall still got snow down there ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 24 2009, 12:46 PM~16078736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada  LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter
> 
> yall still got snow down there ?
> *


no snow here ever man. we got some frozen rain. but not even enough to cover the ground.  i havent ever gotten to make a snowball in my life


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 24 2009, 01:24 PM~16079106
> *no snow here ever man.  we got some frozen rain.  but not even enough to cover the ground.    i havent ever gotten to make a snowball in my life
> *


snowing like crazy. jsut not sticken.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wave: MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Dec 24 2009, 02:16 PM~16079552-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same to you cuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES [email protected] 24 2009, 03:56 PM~16080405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have a good one guys
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.559_@Dec 24 2009, 10:08 PM~16083339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same to you and yours big homie Gil


----------



## BASH3R

merry christmas big homie


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

merry christmas DEEZ! what did you get me? lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Dec 25 2009, 12:42 AM~16084411-->
> 
> 
> 
> merry christmas big homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same to you cuz
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 25 2009, 01:45 AM~16084916
> *merry christmas DEEZ! what did you get me? lol
> *


a couple empty plates and a ticket stub to the sherlock holmes movie. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 25 2009, 10:01 PM~16091585
> *a couple empty plates and a ticket stub to the sherlock holmes movie. :biggrin:
> *


man thats what i always wanted lol


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 29 2009, 05:59 PM~16125095
> *:wave:
> *


how's it going felix?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 29 2009, 08:55 PM~16126944
> *:cheesy:
> *


i'll get you that pic here in a bit.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2009, 07:56 PM~16126957
> *i'll get you that pic here in a bit.
> *


hno:


----------



## SKReeCH

whats up mr design, have yall seen wicked? how much for a solid rim with no designs?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Dec 30 2009, 01:11 PM~16133858
> *whats up mr design, have yall seen wicked? how much for a solid rim with no designs?
> *


he pops in from time to time.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 30 2009, 10:12 PM~16133867
> *he pops in from time to time.
> *


Happy New Year and keep up the good work brotha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2009, 11:26 PM~16150401
> *Happy New Year and keep up the good work brotha
> *


same to you man


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

happy new year homie, hope you had a good one, i know i did my wife took me to the strip club...... :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 1 2010, 12:04 PM~16152776
> *happy new year homie, hope you had a good one, i know i did my wife took me to the strip club...... :cheesy:
> *


hahahaha. you stupid fool. hahaha

have a good one too.


----------



## SKReeCH

happy new year lay it low. whats up mr design, what is the are you charging to design 4 26" floaters? 2 for the front and 2 for the back.
this is the design i want.









i want the nsu faces as the floaters.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Jan 4 2010, 11:49 AM~16178902
> *happy new year lay it low. whats up mr design, what is the are you charging to design 4 26" floaters? 2 for the front and 2 for the back.
> this is the design i want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want the nsu faces as the floaters.
> *


just to design them? 20 bucks


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

wud up danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jan 4 2010, 03:10 PM~16180507
> *wud up danny
> *


:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

secret customer build :scrutinize:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2010, 11:43 PM~16223088
> *secret customer build :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see a batman logo........and i think i know whos bike this is, but not to sure......let me investigate! :scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

workin on a project for a phoenix customer. dont know how much i should post. guess its up to him :happysad:


----------



## Legions Domino

Hey Justdeez I'm going to get up with you 1st week in feb haven't forgot about getting up with you about my other sons bike just have to finish these other projects almost done


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino_@Jan 8 2010, 10:59 PM~16232077
> *Hey Justdeez I'm going to get up with you 1st week in feb haven't forgot about getting up with you about my other sons bike just have to finish these other projects almost done
> *


no problem man. do what you gotta do. i'll be here. aint goin nowhere


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

another one that i helped the homie jagster on  

early draft


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

emblems and a plaque for a local customer

dude doesnt know nothing about lowriding, just ended up at a show, and decided he wanted a plaque :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:ninja:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

fenderbraces for Darkness :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Who posted in: JUSTDEEZines
Poster Posts 
JUSTDEEZ 711 
STR8_CLOWN'N 201 
RollinBlue 75 
sic713 69 
817Lowrider 65 
the poor boys 59 
kustombuilder 50 
BAYTOWNSLC 47 
MR.559 45 
84 BLAZER 43 
socios b.c. prez 42 
TonyO 41 
luxuriousloc's 38 
POISON 831 36 
Str8crazy80 35 
Drop'em 30 
kiki 27 
Lil Spanks 24 
show-bound 24 
syked1 22 
Death Dealer 21 
Pure Xtc 20 
81.7.TX. 19 
fatdaddylv 19 
Low-Life09 18 
el-rimo 17 
unique27 17 
BASH3R 16 
NINETEEN.O.FOUR 15 
KrazyKutting 15 
ROBERTO G 14 
tRiCk oR tReAt 2 13 
charger24 13 
toyshopcustoms 11 
noe_from_texas 11 
The ZONE 10 
D Twist 10 
SKReeCH 10 
lesstime 10 
D-ice69 10 
Sr.Castro 9 
LocoSoCal 9 
SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE 9 
Ray Ray 8 
76'_SCHWINN 8 
DSweet LuX 8 
Clown confution 7 
cadillac_pimpin 6 
Raguness 6 
Cruizin_In_StyleCC 6 
Stilo-G 6 
lowlife-biker 5 
bad news 5 
SAC_TOWN 5 
G-Bodyman 5 
NOTORIOUS-ENEMY 5 
Ant-Wan 4 
majestic bike club 4 
MR.3D 4 
AMB1800 4 
LIL GOODTIMES CC 4 
Hermanos of Peace 4 
ON-DA-LOW PREZ 4 
lowdhotchkiss 4 
Cut N 3's 4 
bullet one 4 
FunkytownRoller 4 
sureñosbluez 4 
LINCOLNSAL 3 
STRANGE 3 
rabbit 3 
MRS.GOODTIMES818 3 
Reverend Hearse 3 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 3 
STLLO64 3 
63RIVI 3 
Cruel Intention 2 
SIC'N'TWISTED 2 
REC 2 
[email protected] 2 
Eternal Life 2 
chulow95 2 
SWIPH 2 
66 ROLLERZ ONLY 2 
67Caprice 2 
ozzylowrider 2 
chaos91 2 
DJLATIN 2 
vicmarcos 2 
fairydust87 2 
BigTex 2 
FPEREZII 2 
excalibur 1 
dave_st214 1 
Texas_Bowties 1 
B.Y.T#1CUTTY 1 
LATOWNLA 1 
Nightcrawler 1 
somerstyle 1 
streetshow 1 
IN$piratioN$ B.C 1 
mr.casper 1 
73monte 1 
PurpleLicious 1 
Jodoka 1 
elchulo1982 1 
RAY_512 1 
DVS 1 
cadillac jay 1 
the men 1 
alfaroair 1 
INKEDCITY 1 
DA_SQUID 1 
BABOSO HYDROS 1 
chris2low 1 
madrigalkustoms 1 
CE 707 1 
Bert 1 
SLAMMINMEDIA 1 
BIG ANDREW 1 
Legions Domino 1 
Sweetheart LuX 1 
Emperor Goofy 1 
4pump_caddy 1 
1998wagonhatch 1 
Lord Goofy 1 
Steve9663 1 
zfelix 1 
SA ROLLERZ 1 
tequila sunrise 1


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2010, 11:32 PM~16273843
> *Who posted in: JUSTDEEZines
> Poster Posts
> JUSTDEEZ 711
> STR8_CLOWN'N 201
> RollinBlue 75
> sic713 69
> 817Lowrider 65
> the poor boys 59
> kustombuilder 50
> BAYTOWNSLC 47
> MR.559 45
> 84 BLAZER 43
> socios b.c. prez 42
> TonyO 41
> luxuriousloc's 38
> POISON 831 36
> Str8crazy80 35
> Drop'em 30
> kiki 27
> Lil Spanks 24
> show-bound 24
> syked1 22
> Death Dealer 21
> Pure Xtc 20
> 81.7.TX. 19
> fatdaddylv 19
> Low-Life09 18
> el-rimo 17
> unique27 17
> BASH3R 16
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR 15
> KrazyKutting 15
> ROBERTO G 14
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2 13
> charger24 13
> toyshopcustoms 11
> noe_from_texas 11
> The ZONE 10
> D Twist 10
> SKReeCH 10
> lesstime 10
> D-ice69 10
> Sr.Castro 9
> LocoSoCal 9
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE 9
> Ray Ray 8
> 76'_SCHWINN 8
> DSweet LuX 8
> Clown confution 7
> cadillac_pimpin 6
> Raguness 6
> Cruizin_In_StyleCC 6
> Stilo-G 6
> lowlife-biker 5
> bad news 5
> SAC_TOWN 5
> G-Bodyman 5
> NOTORIOUS-ENEMY 5
> Ant-Wan 4
> majestic bike club 4
> MR.3D 4
> AMB1800 4
> LIL GOODTIMES CC 4
> Hermanos of Peace 4
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ 4
> lowdhotchkiss 4
> Cut N 3's 4
> bullet one 4
> FunkytownRoller 4
> sureñosbluez 4
> LINCOLNSAL 3
> STRANGE 3
> rabbit 3
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 3
> Reverend Hearse 3
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 3
> STLLO64 3
> 63RIVI 3
> Cruel Intention 2
> SIC'N'TWISTED 2
> REC 2
> [email protected] 2
> Eternal Life 2
> chulow95 2
> SWIPH 2
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY 2
> 67Caprice 2
> ozzylowrider 2
> chaos91 2
> DJLATIN 2
> vicmarcos 2
> fairydust87 2
> BigTex 2
> FPEREZII 2
> excalibur 1
> dave_st214 1
> Texas_Bowties 1
> B.Y.T#1CUTTY 1
> LATOWNLA 1
> Nightcrawler 1
> somerstyle 1
> streetshow 1
> IN$piratioN$ B.C 1
> mr.casper 1
> 73monte 1
> PurpleLicious 1
> Jodoka 1
> elchulo1982 1
> RAY_512 1
> DVS 1
> cadillac jay 1
> the men 1
> alfaroair 1
> INKEDCITY 1
> DA_SQUID 1
> BABOSO HYDROS 1
> chris2low 1
> madrigalkustoms 1
> CE 707 1
> Bert 1
> SLAMMINMEDIA 1
> BIG ANDREW 1
> Legions Domino 1
> Sweetheart LuX 1
> Emperor Goofy 1
> 4pump_caddy 1
> 1998wagonhatch 1
> Lord Goofy 1
> Steve9663 1
> zfelix 1
> SA ROLLERZ 1
> tequila sunrise 1
> *


TTT

Fo deeh homie justdeez


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 12 2010, 11:55 PM~16274129
> *TTT
> 
> Fo deeh homie justdeez
> *





mini plaque and logo desgin that we figured out for the Lil Hater. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16274205
> *mini plaque and logo desgin that we figured out for the Lil Hater. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2010, 12:32 AM~16273843
> *Who posted in: JUSTDEEZines
> Poster Posts
> JUSTDEEZ 711
> STR8_CLOWN'N 201
> RollinBlue 75
> sic713 69
> 817Lowrider 65
> the poor boys 59
> kustombuilder 50
> BAYTOWNSLC 47
> MR.559 45
> 84 BLAZER 43
> socios b.c. prez 42
> TonyO 41
> luxuriousloc's 38
> POISON 831 36
> Str8crazy80 35
> Drop'em 30
> kiki 27
> Lil Spanks 24
> show-bound 24
> syked1 22
> Death Dealer 21
> Pure Xtc 20
> 81.7.TX. 19
> fatdaddylv 19
> Low-Life09 18
> el-rimo 17
> unique27 17
> BASH3R 16
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR 15
> KrazyKutting 15
> ROBERTO G 14
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2 13
> charger24 13
> toyshopcustoms 11
> noe_from_texas 11
> The ZONE 10
> D Twist 10
> SKReeCH 10
> lesstime 10
> D-ice69 10
> Sr.Castro 9
> LocoSoCal 9
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE 9
> Ray Ray 8
> 76'_SCHWINN 8
> DSweet LuX 8
> Clown confution 7
> cadillac_pimpin 6
> Raguness 6
> Cruizin_In_StyleCC 6
> Stilo-G 6
> lowlife-biker 5
> bad news 5
> SAC_TOWN 5
> G-Bodyman 5
> NOTORIOUS-ENEMY 5
> Ant-Wan 4
> majestic bike club 4
> MR.3D 4
> AMB1800 4
> LIL GOODTIMES CC 4
> Hermanos of Peace 4
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ 4
> lowdhotchkiss 4
> Cut N 3's 4
> bullet one 4
> FunkytownRoller 4
> sureñosbluez 4
> LINCOLNSAL 3
> STRANGE 3
> rabbit 3
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 3
> Reverend Hearse 3
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 3
> STLLO64 3
> 63RIVI 3
> Cruel Intention 2
> SIC'N'TWISTED 2
> REC 2
> [email protected] 2
> Eternal Life 2
> chulow95 2
> SWIPH 2
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY 2
> 67Caprice 2
> ozzylowrider 2
> chaos91 2
> DJLATIN 2
> vicmarcos 2
> fairydust87 2
> BigTex 2
> FPEREZII 2
> excalibur 1
> dave_st214 1
> Texas_Bowties 1
> B.Y.T#1CUTTY 1
> LATOWNLA 1
> Nightcrawler 1
> somerstyle 1
> streetshow 1
> IN$piratioN$ B.C 1
> mr.casper 1
> 73monte 1
> PurpleLicious 1
> Jodoka 1
> elchulo1982 1
> RAY_512 1
> DVS 1
> cadillac jay 1
> the men 1
> alfaroair 1
> INKEDCITY 1
> DA_SQUID 1
> BABOSO HYDROS 1
> chris2low 1
> madrigalkustoms 1
> CE 707 1
> Bert 1
> SLAMMINMEDIA 1
> BIG ANDREW 1
> Legions Domino 1
> Sweetheart LuX 1
> Emperor Goofy 1
> 4pump_caddy 1
> 1998wagonhatch 1
> Lord Goofy 1
> Steve9663 1
> zfelix 1
> SA ROLLERZ 1
> tequila sunrise 1
> *



make that 7 ...lol


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2010, 11:01 PM~16274205
> *mini plaque and logo desgin that we figured out for the Lil Hater. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats whats up.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

FA SHO!! FA SHO!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

yo danny you get that pic to jagster .....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 18 2010, 11:29 PM~16334692
> *yo danny you get that pic to jagster .....
> *


pm sent


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:rimshot:


----------



## LATOWNLA

TTT!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wave: errbody


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 21 2010, 09:28 PM~16369760
> *
> *


check yo pm's fool! :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI

:wave: The G-Bodyman logo....should make him a plaque.


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI+Jan 28 2010, 11:34 PM~16447294-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: The G-Bodyman logo....should make him a plaque.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-84 BLAZER_@Jan 29 2010, 12:39 AM~16448077
> *
> *


waddup jay?


----------



## YounG LuX

TTT for great CAD work


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## Death Dealer

bump :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by YounG LuX+Jan 29 2010, 09:04 PM~16456063-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for great CAD work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 03:07 AM~16458821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn my pale skin, im whiter than dtwist
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Death Dealer_@Jan 30 2010, 09:16 AM~16459456
> *bump :biggrin:
> *


ready fo easter?


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2010, 02:08 PM~16460893
> *sup homie :biggrin:
> damn my pale skin, im whiter than dtwist
> ready fo easter?
> *



*lmao cracker!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 30 2010, 09:29 PM~16463789
> *lmao  cracker!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  doesnt help that im such a mixed breed, and i refuse to sit in the sun. screw it, my whole family is a bunch of light skinned *******


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2010, 10:52 PM~16463939
> *  doesnt help that im such a mixed breed, and i refuse to sit in the sun.  screw it, my whole family is a bunch of light skinned *******
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

another CNC logo that i did for my homie d-cheeze
:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 6 2010, 10:45 AM~16530952
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


waddup serg?!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Preciate it!! When the next project comes up I'll be sure to hit you up!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 8 2010, 10:12 AM~16548114
> *Preciate it!! When the next project comes up I'll be sure to hit you up!!
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 30 2010, 01:07 AM~16458821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

thanks for all the new stuff danny. very appreciated.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 8 2010, 10:42 PM~16554869
> *thanks for all the new stuff danny. very appreciated.
> *


thanks for the chance to help you and your fam out. :biggrin: my pleasure


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Jan 30 2010, 02:07 AM~16458821-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a kool pic Gill,Anthony,Danny and Vic thanks for stoppn by the KrazyKutting booth n slappn hands wit a mexican,lol. Was kool talkn to all you guys for a bit. :biggrin: maybe next year ya'll can ask me to model with u guys :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 12:20 PM~16549455
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wussup Gilly :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 8 2010, 07:24 PM~16553275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wus up D u ready to bang out them parts homie ? my ass aint got no frikn time man so i'll get at you tomorrow and give u da details,thanks again for the DXF file for Nuestra Passion (them fuckers took like 40mins to kut for one!!!) they came out hella clean and different. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

some truck emblems i made for one of my local customers


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2010, 01:50 AM~16590693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some truck emblems i made for one of my local customers
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 12 2010, 12:45 PM~16593730
> *:0
> *


went and cut up that piece for you yesterday too :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2010, 04:14 PM~16595239
> *went and cut up that piece for you yesterday too :cheesy:
> *


  ....let me kno


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 17 2010, 08:20 PM~16644485
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie? you ready to get out there and kill the comp? :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

Need some stuff holla


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 17 2010, 11:36 PM~16647649
> *Need some stuff holla
> *


shit man, im free all day everyday. just gimme a call


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

hno:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 21 2010, 06:47 PM~16680608
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey serg :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist

~~HEY JUSTDEEZ~~ :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 21 2010, 08:43 PM~16681716
> *~~HEY JUSTDEEZ~~  :biggrin:
> *


sup darin? did that dude with the spider stuff ever pop back up?



and why are you typin like that? :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 21 2010, 09:44 PM~16681730
> *sup darin?  did that dude with the spider stuff ever pop back up?
> and why are you typin like that? :biggrin:
> *


*he called me but his phone died or some chit and never called back. *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 26 2010, 01:36 AM~16730613
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup foo?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wave: errrybody


----------



## mr.casper

wat up d?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, Lil Spank
:uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2010, 09:00 PM~16755575
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: socios b.c. prez, Lil Spank
> :uh:
> *


****


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

got this in the mail 2 day thanks danny  

















the dsign i came up wit


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:42 PM~16763191
> *got this in the mail 2 day thanks danny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dsign i came up wit
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fatdaddylv

What up Danny??? Getting ready tos tart a new project homie....Might be calling you soon :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Mar 2 2010, 06:21 PM~16774976
> *What up Danny??? Getting ready tos tart a new project homie....Might be calling you soon  :biggrin:
> *


man!!! i was just wondering where you were today. aint seen you around in a minute. let me know when youre ready to start. i just sit at home all day doing this stuff. did you ever find out what company your cousin or aunt or whatever worked for out here? im still looking for a damn job

love the sig man. thats the damn truff!!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

what up danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 2 2010, 11:50 PM~16779492
> *what up danny
> *


sending you a pic to your phone


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 3 2010, 01:14 AM~16779751
> *sending you a pic to your phone
> *


and me..lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 3 2010, 12:15 AM~16779761
> *and me..lol
> *


sir, this is g-14 classified :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 3 2010, 01:17 AM~16779778
> *sir, this is g-14 classified :biggrin:
> *


lol...

how many fenders you got left


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 3 2010, 12:18 AM~16779797
> *lol...
> 
> how many fenders you got left
> *


as of right now i got 3 left :happysad:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 2 2010, 11:40 PM~16779373
> *man!!! i was just wondering where you were today.  aint seen you around in a minute.  let me know when youre ready to start.  i just sit at home all day doing this stuff.  did you ever find out what company your cousin or aunt or whatever worked for out here?  im still looking for a damn job
> 
> love the sig man.  thats the damn truff!!!!
> *


Damn still no work?? You should apply at my company and just move out to Vegas homie....

A couple things changed on my signature, some added and even more deleted :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Mar 3 2010, 10:50 AM~16783238
> *Damn still no work?? You should apply at my company and just move out to Vegas homie....
> 
> A couple things changed on my signature, some added and even more deleted  :0
> *


man, i'd go crazy broke if i lived out there


----------



## TonyO

Hey very nice designs bro lookin forward to choppin it up with you at a show this year. 

I dont know why people have think we're mortal enemies. Guess people have nothing better to do but think I'm just a hater when I'm really a down to earth person.


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2010, 04:47 PM~16797982
> *man, i'd go crazy broke if i lived out there
> *


WAT IT DEW! MAYNE FINALLY PAID MY BILLS ..............WHAT I MISS HOMIE
..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 4 2010, 08:15 PM~16799313-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey very nice designs bro lookin forward to choppin it up with you at a show this year.
> 
> I dont know why people have think we're mortal  enemies.  Guess people have nothing better to do but think I'm just a hater when I'm really a down to earth person.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by the poor [email protected] 4 2010, 08:44 PM~16799587
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good ol mitch!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kiki_@Mar 4 2010, 10:19 PM~16800870
> *WAT IT DEW! MAYNE FINALLY PAID MY BILLS ..............WHAT I MISS HOMIE
> ..
> *


where the fuck this bastard been? :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo danny you the man, thanks for those cads, and great doing business with you bro!!! i will keep you posted on the build up


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 4 2010, 09:40 PM~16801130
> *yo danny you the man, thanks for those cads, and great doing business with you bro!!! i will keep you posted on the build up
> *


X2 D DOES GREAT WORK


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Mar 4 2010, 10:40 PM~16801130-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo danny you the man, thanks for those cads, and great doing business with you bro!!! i will keep you posted on the build up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a problem bro. thanks for the biz
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Mar 4 2010, 10:43 PM~16801170
> *X2 D  DOES GREAT WORK
> *


we're only gettin started man


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 4 2010, 08:43 PM~16801170
> *X2 D  DOES GREAT WORK
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2010, 01:32 AM~16556697
> *
> Wus up D u ready to bang out them parts homie ? my ass aint got no frikn time man so i'll get at you tomorrow and give u da details,thanks again for the DXF file for Nuestra Passion (them fuckers took like 40mins to kut for one!!!) they came out hella clean and different.  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2010, 09:49 PM~16801266
> *not a problem bro.  thanks for the biz
> we're only gettin started man
> *


cant wait


----------



## STRANGE




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 7 2010, 11:21 PM~16824649
> *
> *


spam :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

if they got rid of all the advertisement and just kept the ass it would b a great picture :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 8 2010, 01:19 AM~16825454
> *if they got rid of all the advertisement and just kept the ass it would b a great picture :uh:
> *


im sure that can be arranged. :biggrin: 

strange is one of my club members. he gets a pass to advertise in my thread


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up danny always doing good work hands down


----------



## show-bound

ay wey wey....

if you know someone that you can send that fender with let me know... so me or rudy can pay for it!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 5 2010, 12:08 PM~16805434
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 9 2010, 08:37 PM~16842395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: hno: :worship: :h5: :sprint: 

hehehe thats a good one that one

whats up danny hows things


----------



## BIG ANDREW

thanks justdeez got my parts from jagster they look siiiick :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 9 2010, 06:36 PM~16842389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ay wey wey....
> 
> if you know someone that you can send that fender with let me know... so me or rudy can pay for it!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trying to find someone going that way. im not gonna make it, but i'll see who is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lil [email protected] 9 2010, 06:37 PM~16842395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 07:14 PM~16842817
> *:wow: hno:  :worship:  :h5:  :sprint:
> 
> hehehe thats a good one that one
> 
> whats up danny hows things
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chillin mayne. just knocking out designs for the whole world :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG ANDREW_@Mar 9 2010, 08:53 PM~16844050
> *thanks justdeez got my parts from jagster they look siiiick :biggrin:
> *


dude.... PM me some pics man. i wanna see!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

SET OF FORKS I KNOCKED OUT REAL QUICK FOR KRAZYKUTTING


----------



## SKReeCH

whats good mr dezign i need your and wicked's number.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 9 2010, 11:13 PM~16845813
> *SET OF FORKS I KNOCKED OUT REAL QUICK FOR KRAZYKUTTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Mar 9 2010, 11:56 PM~16846342
> *whats good mr dezign i need your and wicked's number.
> *


832-515-9282


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Mar 10 2010, 12:56 AM~16846342
> *whats good mr dezign i need your and wicked's number.
> *


812-401-6921 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

is that rose stuff for rimo?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2010, 06:21 AM~16847814
> *is that rose stuff for rimo?
> *


think its for a customer out in AZ


----------



## syked1

ok, seemed to go well with the rose part you did for rimo thats why i asked


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 10 2010, 05:51 PM~16852810
> *ok, seemed to go well with the rose part you did for rimo thats why i asked
> *


it was really reminding me of Rimo's stuff when i was doing it. I liked the way Rimo's stuff came out, so i did a similar concept, just with a different flower.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2010, 08:13 AM~16845813
> *SET OF FORKS I KNOCKED OUT REAL QUICK FOR KRAZYKUTTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TNT forks. Very bad ass design bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2010, 06:28 PM~16853161
> *TNT forks.  Very bad ass design bro
> *


well, then looks like you owe me some money. cus krazykutting paid me for those, not TNT. open your wallet fool! :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2010, 08:08 PM~16854808
> *well, then looks like you owe me some money.  cus krazykutting paid me for those, not TNT.  open your wallet fool! :cheesy:
> *


lol fukn Danny Yes bad ass design playa the customer loved them n yes they are for a TNT client we ALL know that homies  kool. Danny i kut them forks and sissy bars today homie maybe we can save u on the shippn and i can meet u sumwhere in TX i'll be there for like 5days startn Fri Nite so let me know i'll be in Laredo, Amarillo,Lubbock,Midland,Pecos,El Paso got stops everywhere homie, peace. GREAT FUKN CADS AS ALWAYS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 11 2010, 03:18 AM~16858004
> *lol fukn Danny Yes bad ass design playa the customer loved them n yes they are for a TNT client we ALL know that homies   kool. Danny i kut them forks and sissy bars today homie maybe we can save u on the shippn and i can meet u sumwhere in TX i'll be there for like 5days startn Fri Nite so let me know i'll be in Laredo, Amarillo,Lubbock,Midland,Pecos,El Paso got stops everywhere homie, peace. GREAT FUKN CADS AS ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ahahah, dammit fool. texas is waaayy to big. all those places are over 8 hours away from me.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

JUSTDEEZined fenderbraces and mirrors for Darkness. Thee Artistics Texas

Braces









Mirrors


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2010, 01:54 PM~16861275
> *JUSTDEEZined fenderbraces and mirrors for Darkness.  Thee Artistics Texas
> 
> Braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtftw


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2010, 02:54 PM~16861275
> *JUSTDEEZined fenderbraces and mirrors for Darkness.  Thee Artistics Texas
> 
> Braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice mirrors


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2010, 02:52 PM~16861259
> *ahahah, dammit fool.  texas is waaayy to big.  all those places are over 8 hours away from me.
> *


arrange for someone to pick them up in dallas..i will take them


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 11 2010, 11:13 PM~16865977
> *
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 11 2010, 11:15 PM~16866019
> *arrange for someone to pick them up in dallas..i will take them
> *


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

stole this pic from luxmontreal


----------



## kiki

:run:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 13 2010, 08:58 PM~16882695
> *stole this pic from luxmontreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 13 2010, 06:58 PM~16882695
> *stole this pic from luxmontreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT MY PLAQUES BADASS LIKE THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS NICE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

a little something for the GT homies


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2010, 12:05 AM~16913832
> *a little something for the GT homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks bro i really like it. and i also pm u a another order of designs. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Mar 17 2010, 01:39 AM~16913996-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro i really like it. and i also pm u a another order of designs.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got it, and replied :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 06:59 AM~16914736
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waaadupp serg!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 17 2010, 10:33 AM~16915910
> *
> *


any updates billy?


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 17 2010, 03:41 PM~16918649
> *:wave:
> *


waddup big homie :cheesy:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 13 2010, 10:43 AM~16879955
> *:wave:
> *


  WAT IT DEW HOMIE......................


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Yo Deez you gonna make it to D-Town???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 18 2010, 08:07 AM~16925522
> *Yo Deez you gonna make it to D-Town???
> *


dont think so. didnt make any plans, and its too late now. tour just started and im falling far behind


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2010, 01:24 PM~16927480
> *dont think so.  didnt make any plans, and its too late now.  tour just started and im falling far behind
> *


you got the HRT to worry about huh?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2010, 01:24 PM~16927480
> *dont think so.  didnt make any plans, and its too late now.  tour just started and im falling far behind
> *


  See you in H-Town then!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 18 2010, 01:11 PM~16927872-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got the HRT to worry about huh?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HRT?
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Mar 18 2010, 01:49 PM~16928185
> * See you in H-Town then!!
> *


yessurr


----------



## kiki

HIGH.............


----------



## west_13

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

time to get back to grindin


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2010, 06:28 PM~16929769
> *HRT?
> yessurr
> *


houston regional tour.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 10:38 PM~16956460
> *houston regional tour.
> *


already missed the first stop. might try to catch up. not sure yet.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Just seeing if my new phone let's me post on here
:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

what up danny .did johnny ship 2 u already


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 23 2010, 05:45 PM~16976230
> *what up danny .did johnny ship 2 u already
> *


no idea. cant get that dude on the phone :happysad:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 23 2010, 06:09 PM~16976532
> *no idea.  cant get that dude on the phone :happysad:
> *


looks like we are going to have to go back to the other cutter....


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 23 2010, 05:42 PM~16977795
> *looks like we are going to have to go back to the other cutter....
> *


same deal!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 23 2010, 06:09 PM~16976532
> *no idea.  cant get that dude on the phone :happysad:
> *



same boat, different ocean


----------



## syked1

dont want to step on any1 toes but if yall need extra help maybe i could be of service ?   with your CADS ready files can be cut done in a week and shipped from Quebec, Canada.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 23 2010, 06:42 PM~16977795
> *looks like we are going to have to go back to the other cutter....
> *


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 23 2010, 07:56 PM~16977985
> *dont want to step on any1 toes but if yall need extra help maybe i could be of service ?    with your CADS ready files can be cut done in a week and shipped from Quebec, Canada.
> *


***** you advertising in deez thread. LMAO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2010, 02:37 AM~16982969
> ****** you advertising in deez thread. LMAO
> *


j is my homie. i dont mind


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2010, 03:37 AM~16982969
> ****** you advertising in deez thread. LMAO
> *


:twak: come on now... if you read it i said not to step on any1 toes ...plus me and danny have worked on a few things together and he is top notch, and so if i could help in anyway it would be a pleasure :biggrin: :wow: :0  I aint here to jack peoples threads or f_k around, just saw a potential need for soem more reliable easy to contact people who do good work


----------



## syked1

ttt for danny


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2010, 09:01 PM~16992506
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 21 2010, 08:46 PM~16956589
> *already missed the first stop.  might try to catch up.  not sure yet.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 24 2010, 11:24 PM~16992838
> *:biggrin:
> *


i see you in the lead fool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE. 

MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2010, 08:40 AM~16995577
> *HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE.
> 
> MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2010, 09:40 AM~16995577
> *HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE.
> 
> MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.
> 
> *


sweet man. show it to me before you chrome it, just so we can make sure the bends are done right


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MR.559




----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 67 hollywood

what up justdeez


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Mar 30 2010, 08:05 AM~17042025-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waddup serg!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-67 hollywood_@Mar 30 2010, 12:07 PM~17043659
> *what up justdeez
> *


68chevy :uh:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LocoSoCal

might need you to design me some parts soon


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Mar 30 2010, 06:26 PM~17046896-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LocoSoCal_@Mar 30 2010, 06:48 PM~17047121
> *might need you to design me some parts soon
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 4 2010, 08:43 PM~16801170
> *X2 D  DOES GREAT WORK
> *


I CONCUR :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pm sent bro :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2010, 04:56 PM~17047203
> *:cheesy:
> 
> *


:wave: :buttkick:


----------



## syked1

ya man thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 30 2010, 07:02 PM~17047256-->
> 
> 
> 
> I CONCUR  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what'r you doin down here? :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 30 2010, 08:31 PM~17048257
> *pm sent bro :biggrin:
> *


got it, can do, no problem.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC+Mar 30 2010, 08:43 PM~17048379-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 09:16 PM~17048820
> *:wave:  :buttkick:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> holla at me if you need a texas touch to yo stuff mayne
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Mar 30 2010, 10:03 PM~17049536
> *ya man thats cool :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

more for my homie lil goodtimes


fender braces, 










seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel










and then the t-tube, and pedals


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2010, 11:49 PM~17051010
> *more for my homie lil goodtimes
> fender braces,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the t-tube, and pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2010, 09:49 PM~17051010
> *more for my homie lil goodtimes
> fender braces,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the t-tube, and pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP BRO.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 11:56 PM~17051110
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP BRO.
> *


my nikka


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 31 2010, 01:39 AM~17052114
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms

keep up the good work.


----------



## syked1

nice shit nice shit


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2010, 10:49 PM~17051010
> *more for my homie lil goodtimes
> fender braces,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the t-tube, and pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

you the man bro, thanks for all your help. looking forward to doing more business with you real soon


----------



## TonyO

Nice Dezines


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 31 2010, 04:43 AM~17048379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Wheel trims right? Eh I wouldnt use the tabs it doesnt really work out all that great its more of a pain in the ass just use 3M double sided tape or magnets IMO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2010, 07:55 PM~17059046
> *Wheel trims right?  Eh I wouldnt use the tabs it doesnt really work out all that great its more of a pain in the ass just use 3M double sided tape or magnets IMO
> *


nah, i know what im doing


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

plus, i dont wanna sell designs to the public that i know wont work.


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: WonderFULL work Deez


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 31 2010, 08:27 PM~17059974
> *plus, i dont wanna sell designs to the public that i know wont work.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

this Logo's "Freskies" lettering by danny, the rest by me


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

what up playa


----------



## POISON 831

:wave: what's up homie!! How u been? I can see ur still designing some badass parts! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Mar 31 2010, 09:31 PM~17060051-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: WonderFULL work Deez
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shouts out to canada homies!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 11:39 PM~17061895
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Mar 31 2010, 11:40 PM~17061908
> *this Logo's "Freskies" lettering by danny, the rest by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fukkn teamwork!!!! hahaha


> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Mar 31 2010, 11:50 PM~17062059-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up playa
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a box on the way here right now with your name on it
> <!--QuoteBegin-POISON 831_@Apr 1 2010, 02:56 AM~17063392
> *:wave: what's up homie!! How u been? I can see ur still designing some badass parts! Keep up the good work!!
> *


sup mayne??? just sitting here at home like i always do


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2010, 01:06 AM~17063435
> *
> 
> sup mayne???  just sitting here at home like i always do
> *


Not much homie just staying busy u know how it is :bigrin: ... I saw some parts u designed that I liked :biggrin: ill hit u up soon to see if u have time


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 1 2010, 03:18 AM~17063474
> *Not much homie just staying busy u know how it is :bigrin: ... I saw some parts u designed that I liked :biggrin: ill hit u up soon to see if u have time
> *


always man


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2010, 04:06 AM~17063435
> *shouts out to canada homies!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now thats fukkn teamwork!!!! hahaha
> *



hehehehe hell ya buddy


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2010, 03:06 AM~17063435
> *
> got a box on the way here right now with your name on it
> 
> 
> *


sounds good homie......its should look good on the bike at victoria..........


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 1 2010, 01:29 PM~17066270
> *sounds good homie......its should look good on the bike at victoria..........
> *


oh yessur


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 2 2010, 02:43 AM~17073707
> *ttt
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 3 2010, 07:17 PM~17087117
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, that logo on the bottom looks hella familiar


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Taste of True

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 4 2010, 03:54 AM~17090592
> *damn,  that logo on the bottom looks hella familiar
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 4 2010, 03:54 AM~17090592
> *damn,  that logo on the bottom looks hella familiar
> *


thought you was talking bout the bailbondsman logo until I saw yours :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wave:


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 5 2010, 04:30 PM~17102583
> *:wow:
> *


cool chating with ya in your hood... be the last time though..lol

all them damn cops posted up at the stop signs.... :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2010, 09:03 PM~17106360
> *cool chating with ya in your hood...  be the last time though..lol
> 
> all them damn cops posted up at the stop signs.... :roflmao:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2010, 10:03 PM~17106360
> *cool chating with ya in your hood...  be the last time though..lol
> 
> all them damn cops posted up at the stop signs.... :roflmao:
> *


tried to tell ya mayne. them bastards are everywhere :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 30 2010, 06:43 PM~17048379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



im thinkn about doing one.. what u think justdeez. with a gt. :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:54 PM~17118901
> *im thinkn about doing one.. what u think justdeez. with a gt. :0
> *


i say hell yes. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 09:59 PM~17118976
> *i say hell yes. :biggrin:
> *


I SHOULD HUH. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 11:05 PM~17119060
> *I SHOULD HUH.  :biggrin:
> *


hell ya.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 11:05 PM~17119060
> *I SHOULD HUH.  :biggrin:
> *


i will be more than happy to convince your cutter to do it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 10:08 PM~17119097
> *hell ya.
> *



ADD IT TO MY LIST JUSTDEEZ JUST PM ME THE PRICE TOP OF WHAT I OWE U.


----------



## cone_weezy

waiting on the pics fool lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 10:08 PM~17119106
> *i will be more than happy to convince your cutter to do it.
> *



HAHAHA HOPES HE HOOKS ME UP... GOT ALOT PARTS HE GOING TO DO.. :roflmao:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:54 PM~17118901
> *im thinkn about doing one.. what u think justdeez. with a gt. :0
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 11:11 PM~17119140
> *HAHAHA HOPES HE HOOKS ME UP... GOT ALOT PARTS HE GOING TO DO.. :roflmao:
> *


im sure he will.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 10:14 PM~17119180
> *im sure he will.
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Apr 7 2010, 12:10 AM~17119134-->
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on the pics fool lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit, forgot all about it. lemme do some cleaning, and i will.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2010, 12:11 AM~17119140
> *HAHAHA HOPES HE HOOKS ME UP... GOT ALOT PARTS HE GOING TO DO.. :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2010, 11:26 PM~17119808
> *shit, forgot all about it.  lemme do some cleaning, and i will.
> :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2010, 11:37 PM~17129886
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pm sent bro, spy pics :0


----------



## somerstyle




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## cone_weezy

what time u going to the park tomorrow


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 12 2010, 03:18 PM~17169836
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## syked1

went out today  but cost a bit more then expected with the bubble wrap and bubble mailer enveloppe - see PM's


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 05:51 PM~17181619
> *went out today  but cost a bit more then expected with the bubble wrap and bubble mailer enveloppe - see PM's
> *


done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

thanks danny..  i like


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 13 2010, 06:05 PM~17181770
> *thanks danny..  i like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

where's my camera? i took a bunch more. :happysad:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 13 2010, 05:05 PM~17181770
> *thanks danny..  i like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 13 2010, 05:06 PM~17181779
> *
> 
> where's my camera?  i took a bunch more. :happysad:
> *


 :run:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 13 2010, 07:05 PM~17181770
> *thanks danny..  i like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HMMM nice dragon head lol similar a bit  but still different looks nice 

heres mine with the dragon fork he made for me from my designs - i made the other designs and in some instances altered either the face or dragon fork he made for me - but these aint comin out for a while now and i just let it out to everyone lol

Knock-offs:








Fender braces:








Mirrors - solid backplate with this as double layer:








Sproket:








Handlebars:








Pedals top view:








Forks:








Crown:








Steering:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 06:18 PM~17181949
> *HMMM nice dragon head lol similar a bit
> *


it was some good inspiration.


----------



## syked1

looks more like the Regime/Yukmouths logo dragon a mix of both Looks nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 06:18 PM~17181949
> *HMMM nice dragon head lol similar a bit  but still different looks nice
> 
> heres mine with the dragon fork he made for me from my designs - i made the other designs and in some instances altered either the face or dragon fork he made for me - but these aint comin out for a while now and i just let it out to everyone lol
> 
> Knock-offs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender braces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirrors - solid backplate with this as double layer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sproket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handlebars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedals top view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gaaahhh! you got a ton of them things now.

and just so the people know, these are done by the homie syked1. all i did was the last 3 of them. he gets the credit for the rest of them. :wow:


----------



## syked1

Yup its a whole complete set now bro  cant wait to finish the bird bike damn plating  but thx buddy for the compliments, by using your designs as bases allowed me to mess around wit the designs and re-scale them or re-shape them to make the rest, or just complete from zero sketch tracing - oh and i never been schooled on AUTOCAD all self taught in what 1-2 years now  just my free hand technical drawing for welding as a base


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 13 2010, 04:05 PM~17181770
> *thanks danny..  i like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are hella nice


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 13 2010, 04:05 PM~17181770
> *thanks danny..  i like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mortal kombat!!!! .... looks good rudy


----------



## Ant-Wan

_*TT mf T*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 07:18 PM~17181949
> *HMMM nice dragon head lol similar a bit  but still different looks nice
> 
> heres mine with the dragon fork he made for me from my designs - i made the other designs and in some instances altered either the face or dragon fork he made for me - but these aint comin out for a while now and i just let it out to everyone lol
> 
> Knock-offs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender braces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirrors - solid backplate with this as double layer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sproket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handlebars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedals top view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

very nice designs bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 06:40 PM~17182243
> *those are hella nice
> *


thanks man. just trying to make things look unique


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 14 2010, 01:02 AM~17187334
> *thanks man.  just trying to make things look unique
> *


i know what you mean...


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## cone_weezy

[/quote]
mmmmmm... i wonder who owns this bike thanks for looking i made u look


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

>


mmmmmm... i wonder who owns this bike thanks for looking i made u look
[/quote]
Where the hell did you find that pic?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2010, 09:07 PM~17050421
> *
> holla at me if you need a texas touch to yo stuff mayne
> 
> *


i only live 4 hours away from you :werd:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 16 2010, 09:35 PM~17216602
> *i only live 4 hours away from you :werd:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

HEY BRO DO U STILL HAVE MY CAD? I NEVER GOT IT. AND I KEEP FORGETTIN TO ASK U ABOUT IT :happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 03:53 AM~17219228
> *HEY BRO DO U STILL HAVE MY CAD? I NEVER GOT IT. AND I KEEP FORGETTIN TO ASK U ABOUT IT :happysad:
> *


i have everything. i make sure i back up all my files. pm your email, and i will get them all back to you :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## Taste of True

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 13 2010, 06:23 PM~17182000
> *it was some good inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I like I like...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 17 2010, 11:32 PM~17224813
> *:biggrin:  I like I like...
> *


thanks mayne. wish i could make it tomorrow, but its almost 4am and i just got home. no way in hell im gonna be up. and to top it all off, i got a memorial service to go to in a few hours


----------



## noe_from_texas

> mmmmmm... i wonder who owns this bike thanks for looking i made u look


Where the hell did you find that pic?
[/quote]


i posted that pic a few months back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2010, 12:36 PM~17227683
> *
> i posted that pic a few months back!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i have no idea who took that pic. seems like i never seen it before


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Taste of True

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2010, 03:51 AM~17225865
> *thanks mayne.  wish i could make it tomorrow, but its almost 4am and i just got home.  no way in hell im gonna be up.  and to top it all off, i got a memorial service to go to in a few hours
> *


No worries..Plenty more shows this year!! You going to WEGO picnic in SA it's on May 2nd?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 20 2010, 09:14 AM~17245934
> *No worries..Plenty more shows this year!! You going to WEGO picnic in SA it's on May 2nd?
> *


damn. probably not. thats my b-day weekend


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 20 2010, 09:10 AM~17246859
> *damn.  probably not.  thats my b-day weekend
> *


when your bday mine next saturday on the 1st


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

justdeez is the man, we working on more cads for blue crush hno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 20 2010, 12:41 PM~17247660
> *when your bday mine next saturday on the 1st
> *


on the 4th fool. :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hit me up when you finalize it bro, lets go with the second one you designed bro


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 20 2010, 05:15 PM~17251153
> *on the 4th fool.  :cheesy:
> *


that tite rudy lil boy is on the same day as your i will buy u a lil tiger bike for your bday lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Apr 20 2010, 07:20 PM~17251197-->
> 
> 
> 
> hit me up when you finalize it bro, lets go with the second one you designed bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt. will do
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cone_weezy_@Apr 20 2010, 07:23 PM~17251228
> *that tite rudy lil boy is on the same day as your  i will buy u a lil tiger  bike for your bday lol
> *


no take backs. you owe me a lil tiger now! :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 20 2010, 02:07 PM~17247894
> *justdeez is the man, we working on more cads for blue crush hno:
> *


damn rights :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

hey whats up bro..is all the design in one email that u send me.,


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2010, 12:16 AM~17255288
> *hey whats up bro..is all the design in one email that u send me.,
> *


yesssir. that should be all of them. all the files are named what the part is. if you notice anything, please let me know.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I'm paypal ready bro, whenever you get to finish that cad and ready to send to me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 21 2010, 03:09 PM~17261413
> *yesssir.  that should be all of them.  all the files are named what the part is.  if you notice anything, please let me know.
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 05:13 PM~17261454
> *I'm paypal ready bro, whenever you get to finish that cad and ready to send to me
> *


i will have it done tonight. no prob :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice the seat tubes are all 1 inch round if that helps bro, so you saw the wheels 2 sexy huh, your designs bro, same as sprocket


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 07:24 PM~17262674
> *nice the seat tubes are all 1 inch round if that helps bro, so you saw the wheels 2 sexy huh, your designs bro, same as sprocket
> *


hahah, you didnt have to tell me that man. already got your stuff all figured out. wont let you down.

and a pic got sent to my phone yesterday morning. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

word: 
Just to make it clear for everyone on LIL when I do decide to post the pics
I want to make it clear that the designs/cads came from my man JUSTDEEZ
 
gotta give credit when credits due


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 07:37 PM~17262826
> *word:
> Just to make it clear for everyone on LIL when I do decide to post the pics
> I want to make it clear that the designs/cads came from my man JUSTDEEZ
> 
> gotta give credit when credits due
> *


dont worry, they know


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

you some bad ass work homie pm sent


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 22 2010, 04:07 AM~17267962
> *you some bad ass work homie pm sent
> *


returned :cheesy:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 21 2010, 07:38 PM~17262833
> *dont worry, they know
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2010, 05:04 PM~17229505
> *i have no idea who took that pic.  seems like i never seen it before
> *


one of my buddies from down here went to houston recently, i think it was for a toy drive or something around christmas time and he took that pic


----------



## noe_from_texas

it was at the Jugetes para el barrio car show


http://rgvlowriders.proboards.com/index.cg...lay&thread=1427


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 22 2010, 01:42 PM~17271042
> *it was at the Jugetes para el barrio car show
> http://rgvlowriders.proboards.com/index.cg...lay&thread=1427
> *


damn, shoulda told him to stop and say whats up man.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

money sent Danny; via paypal bro, thanks a million times over


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 02:21 PM~17271399
> *money sent Danny; via paypal bro, thanks a million times over
> *


my pleasure big homie.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

couple plaques that i helped out with for JAGSTER


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2010, 02:30 PM~17271485
> *couple plaques that i helped out with for JAGSTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cone_weezy

did u get ur pieces cut out yet? whats the deal on the cylinders homie send em yet?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 22 2010, 10:55 PM~17276248
> *did u get ur pieces cut out yet?  whats the deal on the cylinders homie send em yet?
> *


the cylinders should be here any day now, and the other pieces were cut earlier this week. should be on the way very soon


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2010, 09:11 PM~17276404
> *the cylinders should be here any day now, and the other pieces were cut earlier this week.  should be on the way very soon
> *


swwet!!


----------



## cone_weezy

sweet lol


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2010, 12:11 AM~17276404
> *the cylinders should be here any day now, and the other pieces were cut earlier this week.  should be on the way very soon
> *


from moi? lol ya they should be there soon


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 23 2010, 06:14 AM~17278279
> *from moi? lol ya they should be there soon
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:happysad:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 26 2010, 10:12 AM~17305214
> *:happysad:
> *


what r u so happy about i figured u be asleep


----------



## Ant-Wan

*Happy B-Day JUSTDEEZ*


----------



## cone_weezy

whats up danny! just wanted to wish u a happy birthday homie hope u have a good day


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Happy birthday my buuuuuudy....hope you have a good one


----------



## syked1

happy b-day danny


----------



## D-ice69

HAPPY B-DAY JUSTDEEZ !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

Happy Birthday!
:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

HAPPY BIRFDAY FOCKER, btw i sent you a spypic this morning too bro


----------



## the poor boys

HAPPY B-DAY :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831

What's up homie!! Happy B- day!! Have a good one!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+May 4 2010, 06:46 AM~17384486-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY  B-DAY  JUSTDEEZ  !!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks jeffy-jeff
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-schwinn1966_@May 4 2010, 08:40 AM~17384960
> *Happy Birthday!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf? ahahah. thanks anthony!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+May 4 2010, 10:05 AM~17385526-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRFDAY FOCKER, btw i sent you a spypic this morning too bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got it! looks fukkn sick man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by the poor [email protected] 4 2010, 10:41 AM~17385798
> *HAPPY B-DAY     :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: mitch
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by POISON [email protected] 4 2010, 01:52 PM~17387675
> *What's up homie!! Happy B- day!! Have a good one!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will do mayne! thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@May 4 2010, 02:03 PM~17387771
> *
> *


:wave: dre


----------



## kustombuilder

HAPPY B-DAY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 5 2010, 12:52 AM~17395107
> *HAPPY B-DAY
> *


thanks fool! sorry man, i was passed out when you texted.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAPPY LATE B DAY


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 5 2010, 12:25 AM~17395508
> *thanks fool!  sorry man, i was passed out when you texted.
> *


  its totally cool.hope you had fun bro.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+May 5 2010, 09:33 AM~17397341-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY LATE B DAY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@May 5 2010, 09:59 AM~17397498
> * its totally cool.hope you had fun bro.
> *


didnt do much. gots work to do now


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump ttmft :wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

what r u up too danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 10 2010, 12:25 PM~17442958
> *what r u up too danny
> *


dying. sick as hell.


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 10 2010, 10:29 AM~17442997
> *dying.  sick as hell.
> *


lol u sound like a chick when u say that .. u been sick all weekend or what


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 10 2010, 12:29 PM~17442997
> *dying.  sick as hell.
> *


down a bottle of robotussin and a 5th a vodka and you'll feel just fine :biggrin: j/p


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 10 2010, 01:29 PM~17442997
> *dying.  sick as hell.
> *


 :uh:  just had that one, its fukin been a week and still clogged up and sinus pressure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BY ANY CHANCE DO U KNOW THE SIZE OF THE BIKE CYCLINERS ARE,


----------



## betosbomb

TTMFT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 10:38 PM~17448922
> *BY ANY CHANCE DO U KNOW THE SIZE OF THE BIKE CYCLINERS ARE,
> *


remind me in the morning and i'll check for you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 11 2010, 12:44 AM~17451059
> *remind me in the morning and i'll check for you
> *



TOMOROW.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 02:07 PM~17454832
> *TOMOROW.
> *


From the holes on the ends, center to center, they are around 13 1/2" long.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 11 2010, 12:15 PM~17454926
> *From the holes on the ends, center to center, they are around 13 1/2" long.
> *



COOL THANKS. I FOUND SOMEONE THAT MAKES THE CYCLINDERS.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 02:19 PM~17454973
> *COOL THANKS. I FOUND SOMEONE THAT MAKES THE CYCLINDERS.
> *


 :0 i need details fool!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 11 2010, 12:25 PM~17455033
> *:0 i need details fool!!!
> *



ILL LET U KNOW WHEN I GET MIND. ILL GET A PRICE FOR U .


----------



## jimenez bikes

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@May 14 2010, 01:17 PM~17490023
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

whats up homie, did you get a chance to ship those brakets out???????? no hurry just seeing if i should be expecting them


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 19 2010, 12:46 AM~17536229
> *whats up homie, did you get a chance to ship those brakets out???????? no hurry just seeing if i should be expecting them
> *


shit man, i have barely left the house in a week. been sick as hell, think i might have pneumonia. pm me your address, i deleted it from my phone. i'll try to get them out this week.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 19 2010, 01:35 AM~17537182
> *shit man, i have barely left the house in a week.  been sick as hell, think i might have pneumonia.  pm me your address, i deleted it from my phone.  i'll try to get them out this week.
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 19 2010, 02:36 AM~17537185
> *
> *


man, got back to the house, and all hell broke loose. long story. sorry i didnt get to call you. :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 19 2010, 01:38 AM~17537200
> *man, got back to the house, and all hell broke loose.  long story.  sorry i didnt get to call you. :happysad:
> *


its cool bro.hope everything is cool.


----------



## cone_weezy

whats up danny ? havent heard from you


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 19 2010, 07:30 PM~17543987
> *whats up danny  ? havent heard from you
> *


been slowly dying fool. seems like if i stand up to do anything, i have to take a nap. getting better, just taking damn forever.


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 19 2010, 05:37 PM~17544058
> *been slowly dying fool.  seems like if i stand up to do anything, i have to take a nap.  getting better, just taking damn forever.
> *


dam! hope u get better homie u usually on here alot but havent seen u on here awhile i figured u were sick or somethig


----------



## POISON 831

sup homie!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

you feeling better bro? You gotta get some food up in you to kick that sickness


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+May 20 2010, 10:05 PM~17556572-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup homie!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my nikka
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 10:59 PM~17557315
> *you feeling better bro? You gotta get some food up in you to kick that sickness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit, all i do is eat. you dont get to 240lbs bein picky


----------



## juangotti

whats up Danny. Hope you get better homie. in between jobs again. :happysad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 11:19 AM~17454973
> *COOL THANKS. I FOUND SOMEONE THAT MAKES THE CYCLINDERS.
> *


Do you think you can pm me the price info and who makes the cyclinders? I been looking too but no luck, Thanks! Can they make any size and shape?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2010, 11:09 PM~17557431
> *whats up Danny. Hope you get better homie. in between jobs again. :happysad:
> *


dammit man. again?


----------



## mike661

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 20 2010, 11:00 PM~17557332
> *my nikka
> 
> shit, all i do is eat.  you dont get to 240lbs bein picky
> *


you get a job yet guey? i got contact info for a headhunter looking for drafters/designers.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Sup Deez Pm Sent!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2010, 03:27 AM~17559685
> *dammit man.  again?
> *


Layed off once again. I went to a orientation for another job but I dont start till monday. aint shit but where house out here.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 21 2010, 09:09 AM~17560593-->
> 
> 
> 
> you get a job yet guey?  i got contact info for a headhunter looking for drafters/designers.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nada mayne. still lookin. think the unemployment bout to run out too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 01:45 PM~17562849
> *Sup Deez Pm Sent!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> recieved
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@May 21 2010, 02:29 PM~17563176
> *Layed off once again. I went to a orientation for another job but I dont start till monday. aint shit but where house out here.
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: Sup Danny , gona be giving you a call soon , around a week or two , so we can work on a project


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 21 2010, 03:55 PM~17563809
> *:wave:  Sup Danny , gona be giving you a call soon , around a week or two , so we can work on a project
> *


ready when you are serg!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2010, 02:46 PM~17563276
> *nada mayne.  still lookin.  think the unemployment bout to run out too!
> recieved
> 
> *


hit me up @ [email protected] and i'll forward you an email.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2010, 10:19 PM~17573519
> *hit me up @ [email protected] and i'll forward you an email.
> *


no doubt. thanks in advance mayne :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

cutomer family plaque I did, cut by KK


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2010, 10:26 PM~17573582
> *no doubt.  thanks in advance mayne :cheesy:
> *


ok man, going to forward it right now. good luck.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

how you doing bro long time no chat


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2010, 02:06 PM~17577595
> *how you doing bro long time no chat
> *


chillin man. just trying to keep my head above water :happysad:


----------



## cone_weezy

danny u bringing out your bikes or least one of them this sunday for the latin kustom carshow or you going to be passing out flyers again lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 23 2010, 03:33 PM~17578178
> *chillin man.  just trying to keep my head above water :happysad:
> *


hell i know what you mean there bro i just got back from teh road last week been chilling now time to see what it next lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 23 2010, 08:46 PM~17579974
> *danny u bringing out your bikes or least one of them  this sunday for the latin kustom carshow or you going to be passing out flyers again lol
> *


i'll be there. might bring 2 of them


----------



## The Truth

whats up homie yall commin out to the show


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 10:31 PM~17581011
> *whats up homie yall commin out to the show
> *


Not sure who will be there from my club, but i'll be there. Im a tour sponsor :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 23 2010, 08:30 PM~17580999
> *i'll be there.  might bring 2 of them
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+May 24 2010, 02:40 AM~17583923-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 08:13 AM~17584698
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

yo danny if everything goes as plan on my parts i will hit u up this weekend so we can work on my new forks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 25 2010, 12:42 PM~17598606
> *yo danny if everything goes as plan on my parts i will hit u up this weekend so we can work on my new forks
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MORE PARTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 25 2010, 10:49 AM~17598684
> *MORE PARTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE PARTS CAME OUT CLEAN ON THIS BIKE.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 25 2010, 11:49 AM~17598684
> *MORE PARTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



who's bike is that, that's a good looking bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 25 2010, 12:49 PM~17598684
> *MORE PARTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fire bro, looks fan-flippin-tastic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 25 2010, 10:53 AM~17598732
> *who's bike is that, that's a good looking bike
> *



THAT WAS HIS FIRST SHOW ON SUNDAY. HE FROM GOODTIMES 818 HE GOES UNDER BIG ANDREW


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool, i like it, it's not all cluttered and stuff, it's just a clean bike with a nice paint job and some nice parts


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 25 2010, 12:49 PM~17598684
> *MORE PARTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

another joint for my GT homies. Thanks for holdin me down. yall my nikkas  










a 3d just to show the bars off better.


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: as always


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 25 2010, 06:44 PM~17601810
> *another joint for my GT homies.  Thanks for holdin me down.  yall my nikkas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 3d just to show the bars off better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice simple and clean two thumbs up brother


----------



## cone_weezy

this bitch!! is thick lol thanks for the sprocket danny looks badass  see you at show sunday


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## juangotti

Danny thanks for all your help homie. I owe you a beer and some wings one of these days. :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+May 28 2010, 10:56 AM~17631893-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> package got here in less than 24 hours :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@May 28 2010, 11:05 AM~17631961
> *Danny thanks for all your help homie. I owe you a beer and some wings one of these days. :cheesy:
> *


no prob, but i dont drink beer :happysad:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 28 2010, 01:31 PM~17633198
> *package got here in less than 24 hours :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: LMK! Preciate it!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 28 2010, 02:18 PM~17633581
> *:0  :cheesy: LMK! Preciate it!!
> *


i had to wake up early yesterday, to go to an interview. got home, and passed the hell out. i dont wake up before noon anymore :happysad: 

woke up after like a 4 hour nap, and there was a package sitting next to me. i had no idea where it came from. then, i started to remember, when i was asleep, fedex came and dropped it off. i didnt even remember signing for that bitch, like i was sleepwalking or something. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## cone_weezy

congratulations!!! to justdeez on his win at the latin kustom carshow in pasadena,tx in the radical class  yo danny it was cool kickin it with you at the show. glad to help you set up dam your fender left me a scar lol .. have to amit it was hot an a bitch should worn a white tee lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 31 2010, 02:13 AM~17651454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations!!! to justdeez on his win at the latin kustom carshow in pasadena,tx in the radical class  yo danny it was cool kickin it with you at the show. glad to help you set up dam your fender left me a scar lol .. have to amit it was hot an a bitch should worn a white tee lol
> *


----------



## cone_weezy

yo danny give me a call when u get chance  that shit u showed me today i want a set u know what im talking about lol :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 31 2010, 02:12 AM~17651687
> *yo danny give me a call when  u get chance  that shit u showed me today i want a set  u know what im talking about  lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 .....nice meeting u today homie :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 28 2010, 11:31 AM~17633198
> *package got here in less than 24 hours :cheesy:
> no prob, but i dont drink beer :happysad:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 31 2010, 06:51 AM~17652278
> *:0 .....nice meeting u today homie :biggrin:
> *


 it was nice meeting you too hope to see you soon around the tours i got a bike coming out soon :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

CONGRATES ON UR WIN HOMMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 31 2010, 03:12 AM~17651687
> *yo danny give me a call when  u get chance  that shit u showed me today i want a set  u know what im talking about  lol  :biggrin:
> *


uhhhh, im tired. got to get outta bed :angry:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 31 2010, 12:00 PM~17653476
> *uhhhh, im tired.  got to get outta bed :angry:
> *


what is your adult beverage of choice? What ever it is, it is on me.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2010, 11:36 AM~17653761
> *what is your adult beverage of choice? What ever it is, it is on me.
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 31 2010, 10:56 AM~17653441
> * it was nice meeting you too hope to see you soon around the tours i got a bike coming out soon  :biggrin:
> *


so i hear :biggrin: ..ill see u around for sure homie im usually at every show wit my sons pedal car n my other sons 16in


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 31 2010, 01:13 AM~17651454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations!!! to justdeez on his win at the latin kustom carshow in pasadena,tx in the radical class  yo danny it was cool kickin it with you at the show. glad to help you set up dam your fender left me a scar lol .. have to amit it was hot an a bitch should worn a white tee lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 31 2010, 02:13 AM~17651454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations!!! to justdeez on his win at the latin kustom carshow in pasadena,tx in the radical class  yo danny it was cool kickin it with you at the show. glad to help you set up dam your fender left me a scar lol .. have to amit it was hot an a bitch should worn a white tee lol
> *


first in radical with the 12" and best of show with the 20"  
"


> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+May 31 2010, 02:31 AM~17651535-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LocoSoCal_@May 31 2010, 10:32 AM~17652794
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


tastes like crap


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 31 2010, 12:36 PM~17653761-->
> 
> 
> 
> what is your adult beverage of choice? What ever it is, it is on me.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ask anthony \/\/\/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 12:42 PM~17653816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats the stuff /\/\/\/\
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@May 31 2010, 10:01 PM~17658398
> *:wow:
> *


:wave: congrats on the new addition to the fam.


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 31 2010, 08:54 PM~17659200
> *first in radical with the 12"  and best of show with the 20"
> "
> :wave:
> 
> tastes like crap
> *


U beat me with the 12". :wow: :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 31 2010, 12:13 AM~17651454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations!!! to justdeez on his win at the latin kustom carshow in pasadena,tx in the radical class  yo danny it was cool kickin it with you at the show. glad to help you set up dam your fender left me a scar lol .. have to amit it was hot an a bitch should worn a white tee lol
> *


looking good danny


----------



## REC

congrats


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 31 2010, 11:23 PM~17659602
> *U beat me with the 12".    :wow:  :0
> *














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

fuker lmao


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 28 2010, 03:28 PM~17634203
> *i had to wake up early yesterday, to go to an interview.  got home, and passed the hell out.  i dont wake up before noon anymore :happysad:
> 
> woke up after like a 4 hour nap, and there was a package sitting next to me.  i had no idea where it came from.  then, i started to remember, when i was asleep, fedex came and dropped it off.  i didnt even remember signing for that bitch, like i was sleepwalking or something. :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## noe_from_texas

is that you juangotti?


----------



## cone_weezy

> first in radical with the 12" and best of show with the 20"
> 
> :0 dam 12 inch whoop them radicals lol... next year danny i guess me an you going to fight forte best of show on the 20 inch lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> first in radical with the 12" and best of show with the 20"
> 
> :0 dam 12 inch whoop them radicals lol... next year danny i guess me an you going to fight forte best of show on the 20 inch lol :biggrin:
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. im retiring.
Click to expand...


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MR.559




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 31 2010, 12:13 AM~17651454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations!!! to justdeez on his win at the latin kustom carshow in pasadena,tx in the radical class  yo danny it was cool kickin it with you at the show. glad to help you set up dam your fender left me a scar lol .. have to amit it was hot an a bitch should worn a white tee lol
> *


SELL ME THE CYCLINDER. :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

yo danny u finish mowing ur grandma lawn ? lol. i bet it was pain in the ass with the weedeatter lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jun 1 2010, 06:18 PM~17667148-->
> 
> 
> 
> SELL ME THE CYCLINDER.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, nice try fool! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 10:00 PM~17669391
> *yo danny u finish mowing ur grandma lawn ? lol. i bet it was pain in the ass with the weedeatter lol
> *


just got done, im gonna kill my fukkn cousins


----------



## 84 BLAZER

Sell me your turntable


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

sell me your cad programs and your computers homie. lol

20 bucks shipped 18360


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Jun 1 2010, 11:09 PM~17670155-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sell me your turntable
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you shoulda told me something on sunday. the dude who made mine was sitting less than 100 ft from you. could have introduced you and you would have gotten hooked up.
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 1 2010, 11:11 PM~17670170
> *sell me your cad programs and your computers homie. lol
> 
> 20 bucks shipped 18360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah right. lol


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 1 2010, 09:09 PM~17670155
> *Sell me your turntable
> *


sell u mine for 200


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 1 2010, 08:03 PM~17669416
> *hahaha, nice try fool! :biggrin:
> just got done, im gonna kill my fukkn cousins
> *



WHAT THE NEXT BIG SHOW OUT THERE IN TEXAS I MIGHT GO OUT THERE THIS YEAR AFTER JULY.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 2 2010, 12:34 AM~17671080
> *WHAT THE NEXT BIG SHOW OUT THERE IN TEXAS I MIGHT GO OUT THERE THIS YEAR AFTER JULY.
> *


usually in november we have the los magnificos show. its usually super heavy on bike competition. we get entrys from all over, cali, florida, az, oklahoma.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 1 2010, 10:38 PM~17671136
> *usually in november we have the los magnificos show.  its usually super heavy on bike competition.  we get entrys from all over, cali, florida, az, oklahoma.
> *


LIKE WHEN IN NOVEMBER BECUZ THE BABY DUE ON THE 26


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 1 2010, 09:21 PM~17670259
> *you shoulda told me something on sunday.  the dude who made mine was sitting less than 100 ft from you.  could have introduced you and you would have gotten hooked up.
> 
> yeah right. lol
> *


Damn  
I was asleep in my wrecker the whole time


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jun 2 2010, 12:45 AM~17671189-->
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE WHEN IN NOVEMBER BECUZ THE BABY DUE ON THE 26
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its usually at the end of nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 84 [email protected] 2 2010, 12:53 AM~17671268
> *Damn
> I was asleep in my wrecker the whole time
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn you!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jun 2 2010, 01:01 AM~17671335
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

dec 5th is the los mag dummy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

lil something my boy strange hooked up for me


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DEW JUSTDEEZ.I WANTED TO ASK YOU HOW MUCH WOULD IT BE FOR THE DRAGON FORKES YOU GOT ON THE FIRST PAGE?THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 2 2010, 10:22 PM~17679880
> *WHAT IT DEW JUSTDEEZ.I WANTED TO ASK YOU HOW MUCH WOULD IT BE FOR THE DRAGON FORKES YOU GOT ON THE FIRST PAGE?THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME
> *


what up man? sorry, but those forks are already owned by someone else. jason (syked1)


----------



## juangotti

you deezy you got that file yet bro?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2010, 08:29 PM~17679939
> *what up man?  sorry, but those forks are already owned by someone else.  jason (syked1)
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST IN A RUSH TO GET MY GIRLS BIKE OUT FOR SOME SHOWS  P.M SENT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 2 2010, 10:30 PM~17679945
> *you deezy you got that file yet bro?
> *


aint touched it. was busy all weekend with that show, and had a couple interviews this week. i'll get on it in the next couple days. and your brothers stuff too. fukkn slammed :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 2 2010, 08:38 PM~17680062
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST IN A RUSH TO GET MY GIRLS BIKE OUT FOR SOME SHOWS  P.M SENT
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2010, 10:41 PM~17680096
> *aint touched it.  was busy all weekend with that show, and had a couple interviews this week.  i'll get on it in the next couple days.  and your brothers stuff too.  fukkn slammed :angry:
> *


I got a job. :0 bad ass one too. :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

DO YOUR MAGIC JUSTDEEZ :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 2 2010, 08:43 PM~17680118
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :0
> *


WAS GOOD LIL G :wave: JUST STEPING IT UP WITH SOME FACE PARTS :0 WITH NOTHING BUT THE BEST JUSTDEEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0  Deez is the bestest!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 3 2010, 06:06 AM~17683040
> *:0   Deez is the bestest!
> *


X2000 :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2010, 08:15 PM~17679811
> *lil something my boy strange hooked up for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2010, 07:15 PM~17679811
> *lil something my boy strange hooked up for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did he work on your advertisment?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 3 2010, 11:54 AM~17684880
> *did he work on your advertisment?
> *


man, we havent had a chance to get together on it. i really dont have an idea of what i want. :angry:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 3 2010, 09:52 AM~17685366
> *man, we havent had a chance to get together on it.  i really dont have an idea of what i want. :angry:
> *


its all good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

whats up deezs what did you do all day


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 5 2010, 10:04 PM~17705344
> *whats up deezs what did you do all day
> *


not a got damn thing. slept till noon, then ate lunch, took a nap for a few hours, now im at the bar :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 5 2010, 08:14 PM~17705419
> *not a got damn thing.  slept till noon, then ate lunch, took a nap for a few hours, now im at the bar :cheesy:
> *


wat a life! :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 5 2010, 08:14 PM~17705419
> *not a got damn thing.  slept till noon, then ate lunch, took a nap for a few hours, now im at the bar :cheesy:
> *


what a day :biggrin: i figured you be cutting grass again with that weedwacker


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Jun 5 2010, 10:18 PM~17705450-->
> 
> 
> 
> wat a life! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wish. fukkn sucks. i need a job like fukkn stupid! hate this shit, i have almost no motivation to do shit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cone_weezy_@Jun 5 2010, 10:21 PM~17705476
> *what a day :biggrin: i figured you be cutting grass again with that weedwacker
> *


hell nah, too hot outside. got my uncles company to come and do my grandparents yard, and i still havent even done mine  pure lazy


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 5 2010, 10:14 PM~17705419
> *not a got damn thing.  slept till noon, then ate lunch, took a nap for a few hours, now im at the bar :cheesy:
> *


now thats life................hey can you send that thing to me might use it this coming weekend to see if it will work out for me.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 5 2010, 11:46 PM~17706138
> *now thats life................hey can you send that thing to me might use it this coming weekend to see if it will work out for me.
> *


son of a bitch! i totally forgot! i'll get it out on monday. sorry about that. losing my mind in my old age :happysad:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 6 2010, 03:05 AM~17707300
> *son of a bitch!  i totally forgot!  i'll get it out on monday.  sorry about that.  losing my mind in my old age :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

did you find that link to that IQ test?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jun 7 2010, 09:03 PM~17721241-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chillin mayne. yall lookin good at the show :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 09:58 PM~17722024
> *:h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 7 2010, 09:59 PM~17722036
> *did you find that link to that IQ test?
> *


i think this is it. the copy i had was an Excel file. you can find the Excel file online, but this bar has shitty internets :angry: 


http://www.scannatoa.org/brain.html


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2010, 07:41 AM~17723314
> *chillin mayne.  yall lookin good at the show :cheesy:
> :h5:
> i think this is it.  the copy i had was an Excel file.  you can find the Excel file online, but this bar has shitty internets :angry:
> http://www.scannatoa.org/brain.html
> *


PM Sent for a bad ass CAD I'd like


----------



## cone_weezy

danny remeber those cads design of the clovers i wanted have them ready on the 30th if u can i forgot i got to pay hotstuff for my seat forgot he had it lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 8 2010, 12:11 AM~17723656
> *danny remeber those  cads design of the clovers  i wanted  have them ready on the 30th if u can  i forgot i got to pay hotstuff for my seat forgot he had it lol
> *


i got this mayne :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2010, 09:41 PM~17723314
> *chillin mayne.  yall lookin good at the show :cheesy:
> :h5:
> i think this is it.  the copy i had was an Excel file.  you can find the Excel file online, but this bar has shitty internets :angry:
> http://www.scannatoa.org/brain.html
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:wow: :run:


----------



## cone_weezy

im surprise u awake u usually asleep avoiding people calls lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 10 2010, 12:07 PM~17748713
> *im surprise u awake u usually asleep avoiding people calls lol
> *


shit, i had to get up early today. got a phone call that made me want to burn my fukkn house down.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 10 2010, 04:16 PM~17750760
> *shit, i had to get up early today.  got a phone call that made me want to burn my fukkn house down.
> *


calm down homie :happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 10 2010, 04:23 PM~17750813
> *calm down homie :happysad:
> *


trying to. i need a job and a new house. bad :angry:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 10 2010, 04:31 PM~17750899
> *trying to.  i need a job and a new house.  bad :angry:
> *


i need a better job this on call shit is not working when you only working a few days a week if that.........


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 10 2010, 02:16 PM~17750760
> *shit, i had to get up early today.  got a phone call that made me want to burn my fukkn house down.
> *


dam. if u gonna burn your house down let me have yur bikes :biggrin: ... just kidding. well whatever happed hope u work it out


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Sr.Castro




----------



## Dee Luxe

Thanks JDeez. Do what you Do. <img src=\'http://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0069.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/barsdsweet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/3dbarsdsweet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-sissy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-ped-FB.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-sprocket.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/crownseat.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/dswt-spacers-grips.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

NO. NO. NO. thank you :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 12 2010, 11:55 AM~17767210
> *Thanks JDeez. Do what you Do.  <img src=\'http://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0069.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/barsdsweet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/3dbarsdsweet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-sissy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-ped-FB.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-sprocket.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/crownseat.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/dswt-spacers-grips.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


looking nice girl


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 12 2010, 12:55 PM~17767210
> *Thanks JDeez. Do what you Do.  <img src=\'http://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0069.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/barsdsweet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/3dbarsdsweet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-sissy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-ped-FB.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-sprocket.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/crownseat.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/dswt-spacers-grips.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Damn nice once again mr JD :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 12 2010, 03:08 PM~17768297
> *Damn nice once again mr JD :thumbsup: :wave:
> *


thanks man. once theyre cut, people will see a couple things that i have never done before. :happysad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 12 2010, 12:29 PM~17768425
> *thanks man.  once theyre cut, people will see a couple things that i have never done before. :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 12 2010, 03:29 PM~17768425
> *thanks man.  once theyre cut, people will see a couple things that i have never done before. :happysad:
> *


Yup. Can't wait to see how the seat, handlebar spacer and grips turn out. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

cool


----------



## cone_weezy

yo danny good luck on your interview tomorrow homie i hope you get it !


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 13 2010, 10:23 PM~17777389
> *yo danny good luck on your interview tomorrow homie i hope you get it !
> *


x2


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2010, 08:32 PM~17777490
> *x2
> *


x3 its a charm :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Jun 13 2010, 10:23 PM~17777389-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo danny good luck on your interview tomorrow homie i hope you get it !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 10:32 PM~17777490
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 10:38 PM~17777563
> *x3 its a charm :biggrin:
> *


you guys have no idea how much i hope youre right :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 12 2010, 10:55 AM~17767210
> *Thanks JDeez. Do what you Do.  <img src=\'http://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0069.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/barsdsweet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/3dbarsdsweet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-sissy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-ped-FB.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-sprocket.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/crownseat.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/dswt-spacers-grips.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wow:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

got the package from you already.........thanks homie


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 07:12 AM~17791551
> *got the package from you already.........thanks homie
> *


 :0


----------



## mike661




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 12 2010, 09:55 AM~17767210
> *Thanks JDeez. Do what you Do.  <img src=\'http://serve.mysmiley.net/happy/happy0069.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/barsdsweet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/3dbarsdsweet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-sissy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-ped-FB.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/dswt-sprocket.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/CAD%20SHIT/crownseat.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/dswt-spacers-grips.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snaaaaaaaaaaaaap :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

GT EDITION :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


















[/quote]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> GT EDITION :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


[/quote]


cant wait to i get them chrome and gold engraving. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

YO BRO WATS GOOD PLAYA


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 19 2010, 08:08 PM~17834446
> *YO BRO WATS GOOD PLAYA
> *


just chillin mayne. just got home from the bar. sittin back just chillin. 

got a ton of new stuff to work on. a.k.a. top secret  





simple sprocket that i did for the homie spears :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 20 2010, 03:15 AM~17836786
> *just chillin mayne.  just got home from the bar.  sittin back just chillin.
> 
> got a ton of new stuff to work on.  a.k.a. top secret
> simple sprocket that i did for the homie spears :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ya working together thats good both ya together make a finished product thats unbelievable. I can say that first hand with proof. 

so top secret stuff huh, sounds intimidating hey hows those you know what comming along that you showed me any progress. I'm still waiting to get mine painted


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 20 2010, 11:31 AM~17837971
> *nice ya working together thats good both ya together make a finished product thats unbelievable. I can say that first hand with proof.
> 
> so top secret stuff huh, sounds intimidating hey hows those you know what comming along that you showed me any progress. I'm still waiting to get mine painted
> *


man, i've had to put my personal projects on hold. my unemployment ran out, and i cant spend cash on shit :angry:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 20 2010, 11:11 AM~17838555
> *man, i've had to put my personal projects on hold.  my unemployment ran out, and i cant spend cash on shit :angry:
> *


happy non-father day danny lol..... man i was tired as shit last night after i left your house .. i got home at 1240


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 20 2010, 01:11 PM~17838555
> *man, i've had to put my personal projects on hold.  my unemployment ran out, and i cant spend cash on shit :angry:
> *


that sucks bro


----------



## syked1

:wave: sup bro, hey danny if you get a chance can you send me the blank 44 tooth sproket plz :0    syked1 at hotmail . com


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Jun 20 2010, 01:19 PM~17838602-->
> 
> 
> 
> happy non-father day danny lol..... man i was tired as shit last night after i left  your  house .. i got home at 1240
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same to you fool! haha. 12:40, thats early. i didnt get home till at least 4am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 02:11 PM~17838912
> *that sucks bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, just a minor hiccup. just wait till i get back on my feet
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 03:35 PM~17839314
> *:wave: sup bro, hey danny if you get a chance can you send me the blank 44 tooth sproket plz  :0        syked1 at hotmail . com
> *


will do. :happysad:


----------



## mr.casper

WAT UP DANNY?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey bro i sent a customer your way for a forks when i will give you a call for details


----------



## syked1

thx bro for the template - thats a 46 tooth like the schwinns and not the 44 tooth aftermarkets eh? lol thx buddy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Jun 20 2010, 10:06 PM~17841417-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAT UP DANNY?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chillin mayne. how're you?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 21 2010, 05:31 PM~17847408
> *hey bro i sent a customer your way for a forks when i will give you a call for details
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got it.
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Jun 21 2010, 08:32 PM~17849031
> *thx bro for the template - thats a 46 tooth like the schwinns and not the 44 tooth aftermarkets eh? lol  thx buddy
> *


uhh, man, i dont know. i just made it and made sure it worked.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## sic713

Think its time to show my ass again..guess my name still in they mouths..got some pics of issacs parts..need to see where we goin with this


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2010, 08:26 PM~17879258
> *Think its time to show my ass again..guess my name still in they mouths..got some pics of issacs parts..need to see where we goin with this
> *


shit, he already sold almost everything i made him. gotta start over :happysad:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 24 2010, 09:23 PM~17880931
> *shit, he already sold almost everything i made him.  gotta start over :happysad:
> *


sorry danny lol i had to step up my game an test my self to do better


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 24 2010, 10:25 PM~17880956
> *sorry danny lol  i had to step up my game an test my self to do better
> *


theres no point in stepin down, you gotta go harder then the next guy


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Jun 25 2010, 08:07 AM~17883667-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a couple new ones for you too :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Jun 25 2010, 02:49 PM~17886454
> *
> *


:wave: soon homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

couple new sprockets.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2010, 03:34 PM~17886814
> *couple new sprockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks alot bro


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2010, 03:33 PM~17886804
> *:wave:  soon homie
> *


 :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> got a couple new ones for you too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:34 PM~17886814
> *couple new sprockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2010, 04:34 PM~17886814
> *couple new sprockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no hate you my man danny or anything but is that for james843? cause that guy just asked me to do that 1 day ago ? weird


----------



## syked1

edit server owned


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 25 2010, 06:04 PM~17887905
> *no hate you my man danny or anything but is that for james843? cause that guy just asked me to do that 1 day ago ? weird
> *


nah it was for me but yea he is my customer


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:34 PM~17886814
> *couple new sprockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2010, 03:34 PM~17886814
> *couple new sprockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that AA stand for animated Attractions by chance because there's a club over this way in north/south carolina that there logo looks exactly like those two a's


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i think he is from that club he is in GA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 25 2010, 08:41 PM~17888794
> *i think he is from that club he is in GA
> *


yep that would make sence then hell yea it looks great


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 25 2010, 08:41 PM~17888797
> *yep that would make sence then hell yea it looks great
> *


yea we are going to cut it this week and send it to chrome


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 25 2010, 08:42 PM~17888799
> *yea we are going to cut it this week and send it to chrome
> *


nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 25 2010, 08:43 PM~17888804
> *nice
> *


yea the other sprocket is going on a custom bike in florida


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 25 2010, 06:38 PM~17888782
> *is that AA stand for animated Attractions by chance because there's a club over this way in north/south carolina that there logo looks exactly like those two a's
> *





yep Animated Attractions i am from sc but just moved to ga ga extension comming soon i hope lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

and a few more, by request :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2010, 09:20 PM~17889078
> *and a few more, by request :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking nice bro


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2010, 07:20 PM~17889078
> *and a few more, by request :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:
SLOWLY BUT ITS ALL COMING SOON THANKS DANNY!


----------



## kiki

TO THE TOP............... :naughty:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2010, 06:20 PM~17889078
> *and a few more, by request :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to see mine!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 28 2010, 08:24 PM~17911971
> *cant wait to see mine!
> *


X2............................ :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 28 2010, 08:00 PM~17912378
> *X2............................ :biggrin:
> *


i bet you have seen it! the design is floting arround here on lay it low somewhere! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 28 2010, 11:51 PM~17912983
> *i bet you have seen it! the design is floting arround here on lay it low somewhere! :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhhh


----------



## cone_weezy

[/quote]

u love these shoes huh u always wear them alot lol.... bust out with the marty mc fly shoes u wore few weeks ago at subway :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 28 2010, 10:52 PM~17913547
> *shhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: CAN I REP YOUR CAP? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 01:09 AM~17913643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u love these shoes huh u always wear them alot lol.... bust out with the marty mc fly shoes u wore few weeks ago at subway  :biggrin:
> *


what you talkin bout? actually, that pic was taken right after the show in pasadena. i got like 3 pairs of hi-top adidas


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 29 2010, 08:09 AM~17914905
> *:cheesy: CAN I REP YOUR CAP?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my cap?


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 28 2010, 10:52 PM~17913547
> *shhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 29 2010, 08:31 AM~17915675
> *my cap?
> *


 OPPS I FORGOT SHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SORRY FOR ME LAGGING IT BRO. ILL SEND THE MONEY TONIGHT FOR SURE


----------



## 63RIVI

You forget about me Homie??????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jul 5 2010, 11:17 PM~17968948
> *You forget about me Homie??????
> *


nah fool. gotta go meet with my cutter this week sometime. i'll get a quote then :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats up bro, aint heard from you in a while how the hell are ya bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 5 2010, 11:33 PM~17969145
> *whats up bro, aint heard from you in a while how the hell are ya bro
> *


just sittin at home, shittin bricks. unemployment is over, and waiting to hear if i got this damn job hno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 5 2010, 11:43 PM~17969265
> *just sittin at home, shittin bricks.  unemployment is over, and waiting to hear if i got this damn job    hno:
> *


same here my unemployment ended also, just sold KaotiK today though the blue bike with the skull :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 5 2010, 11:48 PM~17969328
> *same here my unemployment ended also, just sold KaotiK today though the blue bike with the skull :wow:
> *


saw that. might end up selling some of my collection too


----------



## lesstime

:0


> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 5 2010, 09:58 PM~17969452
> *saw that.  might end up selling some of my collection too
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

don't do it bro, If i wasn't doing it for blue crush funds, i'd be crying right now.
I sold my tribute trike and KaotiK within two weeks and I am upset about it, but they went for a good cause.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 5 2010, 09:58 PM~17969452
> *saw that.  might end up selling some of my collection too
> *


 :0 :0 DANG U STRAIGHT...... :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 6 2010, 01:45 AM~17970402
> *:0  :0 DANG U STRAIGHT...... :uh:
> *


man, i havent worked in almost a year. seriously, in like 2 or 3 weeks, it will have been a full year


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 5 2010, 11:48 PM~17970420
> *man, i havent worked in almost a year.  seriously, in like 2 or 3 weeks, it will have been a full year
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS CRAZY BUT I FEEL YOU I HAVENT WORK IN ABOUT 6 MONTHS CAUSE OF MY DAUGHTERS ...CANT AFFORD CHILD CARE AND WIFEY MAKES TO MUCH TO QUIT SO I DID..........  BUT I GOT THE MONEY FOR THE ONE PLAQUE AND ONE PENDANT SO CAN YOU HIT ME UP WITH A PIC OR A NEW PIC :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

whats up bro, so we talked a while back i got busy with custody battle n shit. but im looking to get some more parts made atleast one part a month. anyways you helped me out when darren was doing wicked. i still need some heart 10-12" peices and some diamond ones for sure.. even if we just get the cads started n point me in the deirection of sombody legit. it would be awesome. i hit up tnt but they didnt get back to me. so hit me back need to know if you got your own cutter n plater cuz darren left me shaking my head over a peice of metal that was paid for n never recieved. seriously im not talking shit, im stating facts.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 6 2010, 06:03 PM~17975489
> *whats up bro, so we talked a while back i got busy with custody battle n shit. but im looking to get some more parts made atleast one part a month. anyways you helped me out when darren was doing wicked. i still need some heart 10-12" peices and some diamond ones for sure.. even if we just get the cads started n point me in the deirection of sombody legit. it would be awesome. i hit up tnt but they didnt get back to me. so hit me back need to know if you got your own cutter n plater cuz darren left me shaking my head over a peice of metal that was paid for n never recieved. seriously im not talking shit, im stating facts.
> *


pm me with whatever you need. i still have your original files, and i can do whatever else you might need. i have cutters that i can use, but i do not recommend using any of my platers. just because, chrome is crazy expensive out here, well, good chrome that is. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Deez did you get those pics??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 7 2010, 10:21 AM~17981797
> *Deez did you get those pics??
> *


yessir. that'll work


----------



## DETACHED

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 6 2010, 04:47 PM~17975878
> *pm me with whatever you need.  i still have your original files, and i can do whatever else you might need.  i have cutters that i can use, but i do not recommend using any of my platers.  just because, chrome is crazy expensive out here, well, good chrome that is. :biggrin:
> *


k


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jul 5 2010, 10:17 PM~17968948
> *You forget about me Homie??????
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## kiki

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Taste of True

Thanks for all that you have done for me so far...I really appreciate it!! Good looking out... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jul 8 2010, 12:25 AM~17989989
> *Thanks for all that you have done for me so far...I really appreciate it!! Good looking out... :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jul 7 2010, 11:25 PM~17989989
> *Thanks for all that you have done for me so far...I really appreciate it!! Good looking out... :biggrin:
> *


i'll 2nd that!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kiki+Jul 7 2010, 11:14 PM~17988487-->
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop that!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 01:08 AM~17989611
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got the pics. what you think about shipping it to me? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Taste of [email protected] 8 2010, 02:25 AM~17989989
> *Thanks for all that you have done for me so far...I really appreciate it!! Good looking out... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no worries man. got more coming soon :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 03:23 PM~17993900
> *:naughty:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 8 2010, 03:28 PM~17993938
> *i'll 2nd that!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


almost done with project #1 for you


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2010, 12:56 PM~17994221
> *almost done with project #1 for you
> *


sweet!!!!!! any idea on the cost of #2 yet?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 8 2010, 04:18 PM~17994443
> *sweet!!!!!! any idea on the cost of #2 yet?
> *


havent even looked at it. no multi tasking for me at this time. lol


----------



## kiki

:x: :x: :rimshot: :x: :x:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2010, 01:23 PM~17994496
> *havent even looked at it.  no multi tasking for me at this time. lol
> *


lol gotcha just lmk!


----------



## kiki

:boink:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2010, 01:56 PM~17994221
> *got the pics.  what you think about shipping it to me? :biggrin:
> *


Sure.....to put evthing togeather. :biggrin: Let me know what you can do bro.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 8 2010, 11:34 PM~17998653
> *Sure.....to put evthing togeather.  :biggrin:  Let me know what you can do bro.
> *


for a fork, im going to have to modify a steering tube before i can get the dimensions for the fork. the best way to do it, would be if i had the frame in front of me. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2010, 10:46 PM~17999452
> *for a fork, im going to have to modify a steering tube before i can get the dimensions for the fork.  the best way to do it, would be if i had darkness in front of me. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :wow: :uh: .........................mi madre............


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 9 2010, 01:14 AM~17999640
> *:uh:  :wow:  :uh: .........................mi madre............
> *


ass :angry:


----------



## kiki

WHATS UP BABY PUNCHER ........... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2010, 10:46 PM~17999452
> *for a fork, im going to have to modify a steering tube before i can get the dimensions for the fork.  the best way to do it, would be if i had the frame in front of me. :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a plan, but it will be a while because I'm not sure when I will be headed back home. I had plans on staying out until Vegas time. :biggrin: Maybe we can work something out, to get it to you quicker. :happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 9 2010, 05:48 PM~18005036
> *Sounds like a plan, but it will be a while because I'm not sure when I will be headed back home. I had plans on staying out until Vegas time. :biggrin:  Maybe we can work something out, to get it to you quicker.  :happysad:
> *


cool. let me know what we can do :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

TTT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: What's good homie.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 12 2010, 07:30 AM~18022957
> *:wave: What's good homie.
> *


just got home from another interview, and now i gotta do the breaks on my homegirls car. think all my freetime is gonna get used up really soon. :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## kiki

let me know if you get that quote homie.............


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

guess who got a job? :biggrin: 



time to open up the sketchbook


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2010, 08:44 PM~18040073
> *guess who got a job? :biggrin:
> time to open up the sketchbook
> *


   ....time to wake up before noon again... :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2010, 09:44 PM~18040073
> *guess who got a job? :biggrin:
> time to open up the sketchbook
> *











lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jul 13 2010, 09:49 PM~18040111
> *   ....time to wake up before noon again... :thumbsup:
> *


fuck! dont remind me. gonna have to re-kindle my relationship with that bottle of ny-quil. gotta get to bed by midnight now


----------



## cone_weezy

happy for you homie u got that dam job hahaha :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 13 2010, 09:57 PM~18040236
> *happy for you  homie u got that dam job hahaha    :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


next stop, vegas :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2010, 10:08 PM~18040356
> *next stop, vegas :wow:
> *


I HEARD TODAY THAT AIRLINES MIGHT START SELLING TICKETS FOR STANDING HOLDING RAILS LIKE ON BUSES AND SUBWAYS STARTING AT LIKE 6 BUCKS A TICKET NO BULLSHIT. IF THATS THE CASE i'LL SEE YOU THERE D. LOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 07:10 PM~18040379
> *I HEARD TODAY THAT AIRLINES MIGHT START SELLING TICKETS FOR STANDING HOLDING RAILS LIKE ON BUSES AND SUBWAYS STARTING AT LIKE 6 BUCKS A TICKET NO BULLSHIT. IF THATS THE CASE i'LL SEE YOU THERE D. LOL
> *


that dont sound to safe!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:15 PM~18040435
> *that dont sound to safe!
> *


you get what you pay for right, lol
if its true me and blue crush will be hanging on rails all the way to vegas, lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 07:18 PM~18040469
> *you get what you pay for right, lol
> if its true me and blue crush will be hanging on rails all the way to vegas, lol
> *


lol i want pics of that if it happens lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18040495
> *lol i want pics of that if it happens lol
> *


probly not but that would be Gangsta


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2010, 08:50 PM~18040133
> *fuck! dont remind me.  gonna have to re-kindle my relationship with that bottle of ny-quil.  gotta get to bed by midnight now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2010, 07:44 PM~18040073
> *guess who got a job? :biggrin:
> time to open up the sketchbook
> *


CONGRATS.....................


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## 81.7.TX.

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Dee Luxe

Got the forks done. Was testing the cutter and the plater. Doing the same thang as Clown Confusion, updating my old school. :biggrin: Had the bike for 8 years, no rust, frame still in good shape. Changed the wheels out for fan ones.


----------



## betosbomb

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:h5:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

wat up danny?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 22 2010, 11:14 PM~18117898
> *wat up danny?
> *


bout to go to bed. im a working man again


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2010, 09:42 PM~18118186
> *bout to go to bed.  im a working man again
> *


ajajjajaja after some long vacation!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 22 2010, 11:43 PM~18118193
> *ajajjajaja after some long vacation!
> *


seriously, i started yesterday. i got laid off, the same exact day, last year. i was unemployed for exactly 365 days. exactly. wierd shit huh?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2010, 09:46 PM~18118236
> *seriously, i started yesterday.  i got laid off, the same exact day, last year.  i was unemployed for exactly 365 days.  exactly.  wierd shit huh?
> *


4 real dayum some crazy shit a least u working now!


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2010, 09:46 PM~18118236
> *seriously,  i started yesterday.  i got laid off, the same exact day, last year.  i was unemployed for exactly 365 days.  exactly.  wierd shit huh?
> *


:thumbsup: Conrats bro.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 23 2010, 05:00 AM~18120086
> *:thumbsup: Conrats bro.
> *


thanks man. im fukkn tired and already drunk


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC




----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2010, 10:06 PM~18117821
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2010, 12:52 AM~18191815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  more to come slowly but theyll come thanks joel n danny!


----------



## betosbomb

Looks Bad Asss
:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2010, 11:52 PM~18191815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betosbomb

:biggrin:this is stage one. once i get every single part i need im going to redo it.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Aug 1 2010, 09:26 PM~18203177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:this is stage one. once i get every single part i need im going to redo it.
> *


looks tight good clean bike!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Aug 1 2010, 11:26 PM~18203177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:this is stage one. once i get every single part i need im going to redo it.
> *


damn the parts came out clean


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

I NEED PM'S FROM PEOPLE THAT I AM WORKING ON PROJECTS FOR.

I NEED TO UPDATE MY LIST, AND IT WOULD TAKE ME FOREVER TO READ THROUGH ALL THE EMAILS AND PM'S I HAVE.

IF IM WORKING ON ANYTHING FOR YOU, OR IF YOU NEED ME TO START WORKING ON STUFF, PM ME NOW!!!!!

AND LAST CHANCE FOR VEGAS PROJECTS!!!!!!!!!

I HAVE A JOB NOW, AND MY TIME IS LIMITED, GOT TO GET ALL THIS STUFF DONE!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18221664
> *I NEED PM'S FROM PEOPLE THAT I AM WORKING ON PROJECTS FOR.
> 
> I NEED TO UPDATE MY LIST, AND IT WOULD TAKE ME FOREVER TO READ THROUGH ALL THE EMAILS AND PM'S I HAVE.
> 
> IF IM WORKING ON ANYTHING FOR YOU, OR IF YOU NEED ME TO START WORKING ON STUFF, PM  ME NOW!!!!!
> 
> AND LAST CHANCE FOR VEGAS PROJECTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE A JOB NOW, AND MY TIME IS LIMITED, GOT TO GET ALL THIS STUFF DONE!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## cone_weezy

i better be on that list


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 4 2010, 10:17 PM~18231583
> *i better be on that list
> *


you know how it works. we do your stuff on the spot. right then and there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Danny check your phone bro, I sent you a spy pic


----------



## Dee Luxe




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18221664
> *I NEED PM'S FROM PEOPLE THAT I AM WORKING ON PROJECTS FOR.
> 
> I NEED TO UPDATE MY LIST, AND IT WOULD TAKE ME FOREVER TO READ THROUGH ALL THE EMAILS AND PM'S I HAVE.
> 
> IF IM WORKING ON ANYTHING FOR YOU, OR IF YOU NEED ME TO START WORKING ON STUFF, PM  ME NOW!!!!!
> 
> AND LAST CHANCE FOR VEGAS PROJECTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE A JOB NOW, AND MY TIME IS LIMITED, GOT TO GET ALL THIS STUFF DONE!!!
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2010, 07:32 PM~18221664
> *I NEED PM'S FROM PEOPLE THAT I AM WORKING ON PROJECTS FOR.
> 
> I NEED TO UPDATE MY LIST, AND IT WOULD TAKE ME FOREVER TO READ THROUGH ALL THE EMAILS AND PM'S I HAVE.
> 
> IF IM WORKING ON ANYTHING FOR YOU, OR IF YOU NEED ME TO START WORKING ON STUFF, PM  ME NOW!!!!!
> 
> AND LAST CHANCE FOR VEGAS PROJECTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE A JOB NOW, AND MY TIME IS LIMITED, GOT TO GET ALL THIS STUFF DONE!!!
> *


:wave: your working on my project!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Aug 4 2010, 10:57 PM~18231927-->
> 
> 
> 
> Danny check your phone bro, I sent you a spy pic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DSweet [email protected] 5 2010, 12:01 PM~18235721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 04:04 PM~18237598
> *:0  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 07:29 PM~18239287
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 5 2010, 08:05 PM~18239609
> *:wave: your working on my project!
> *


yessir


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2010, 08:32 PM~18221664
> *I NEED PM'S FROM PEOPLE THAT I AM WORKING ON PROJECTS FOR.
> 
> I NEED TO UPDATE MY LIST, AND IT WOULD TAKE ME FOREVER TO READ THROUGH ALL THE EMAILS AND PM'S I HAVE.
> 
> IF IM WORKING ON ANYTHING FOR YOU, OR IF YOU NEED ME TO START WORKING ON STUFF, PM  ME NOW!!!!!
> 
> AND LAST CHANCE FOR VEGAS PROJECTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE A JOB NOW, AND MY TIME IS LIMITED, GOT TO GET ALL THIS STUFF DONE!!!
> *


Congrats on the job homie.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2010, 11:21 PM~18241505
> *Congrats on the job homie.
> *


gracias mayne


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18221664
> *I NEED PM'S FROM PEOPLE THAT I AM WORKING ON PROJECTS FOR.
> 
> I NEED TO UPDATE MY LIST, AND IT WOULD TAKE ME FOREVER TO READ THROUGH ALL THE EMAILS AND PM'S I HAVE.
> 
> IF IM WORKING ON ANYTHING FOR YOU, OR IF YOU NEED ME TO START WORKING ON STUFF, PM  ME NOW!!!!!
> 
> AND LAST CHANCE FOR VEGAS PROJECTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE A JOB NOW, AND MY TIME IS LIMITED, GOT TO GET ALL THIS STUFF DONE!!!
> *


feel ya!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD DANNY :wave: YOU GOT MY PM LAST NITE?


----------



## syked1

hey JD do u got a 12" sproket template buds?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 5 2010, 11:31 PM~18241603-->
> 
> 
> 
> feel ya!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOTSHOT956_@Aug 6 2010, 10:21 AM~18244057
> *WAS GOOD DANNY  :wave: YOU GOT MY PM LAST NITE?
> *


no sir. but i know youre on the list :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 6 2010, 10:33 AM~18244138
> *hey JD do u got a 12" sproket template buds?
> *


of course


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2010, 06:51 PM~18248468
> *
> no sir.  but i know youre on the list :biggrin:
> *


im safe thank you :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2010, 09:52 PM~18248473
> *of course
> *


think you could share  [email protected] thx bud


----------



## Dee Luxe




----------



## GotSkillz

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Aug 7 2010, 12:16 AM~18250037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## DOPEYLOW

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2007, 10:11 PM~9462429
> *JUST POSTING SOME OF MY WORK.  IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR DESIGNS, YOURS OR MINE, I CAN HELP YOU OUT.
> 
> FOR CUSTOM CUT PARTS, YOU ARE GOING TO NEED A CAD FILE FIRST.  THATS WHERE I COME IN.  I DO THIS IN MY SPARE TIME, AND MY PRICES ARE VERY CHEAP.  JUST ASK ANY OF MY CUSTOMERS.  THERE ARE PLENTY OF THEM OUT THERE.  JUST WANT TO CLEAR SOME THINGS UP, SINCE SOME PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO DRAG MY NAME THROUGH THE MUD.
> SIC713 FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY HANDLEBARS AND STEERING WHEEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SPROCKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo homie pm me or get at me at 571-276-9686 i need some nice forks homie


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 6 2010, 11:07 PM~18248821
> *think you could share the template bro  [email protected] thx a ton homie :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MR.559

whats up danny you rolling to vegas again this year?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT. ILL SEND U SOME PICS WHEN THE ALL THE PARTS ARE DONE NEXT WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LuX GotSkillz+Aug 11 2010, 07:13 PM~18287282-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 12:36 PM~18292781
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOPEYLOW_@Aug 12 2010, 12:46 PM~18292857
> *yo homie pm me or get at me at 571-276-9686 i need some nice forks homie
> *


uhhhh, just pm me


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1+Aug 12 2010, 01:32 PM~18293154-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll get it. gotta get on my other computer.
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.559_@Aug 12 2010, 01:42 PM~18293215
> *whats up danny you rolling to vegas again this year?
> *


yessir.  got my plane ticket yesterday. :cheesy: 
i'll be there friday till monday night.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE+Aug 12 2010, 01:57 PM~18293324-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 12 2010, 02:54 PM~18293770
> *TTT. ILL SEND U SOME PICS WHEN THE ALL THE PARTS ARE DONE NEXT WEEK.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 12 2010, 06:55 PM~18295813
> *
> yessir.    got my plane ticket yesterday. :cheesy:
> i'll be there friday till monday night.
> *


weezy just told me thats dope, ya flying together.
I hope i could make it just to go not show, but i doubt it
next year defiantely


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo Danny, let me know whats up with the new cad, good talking to you on the phone earlier bro.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Aug 12 2010, 06:56 PM~18295830-->
> 
> 
> 
> weezy just told me thats dope, ya flying together.
> I hope i could make it just to go not show, but i doubt it
> next year defiantely
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> told that fool he needs to start savin his pennies. only 2 months away
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 14 2010, 10:44 PM~18310903
> *yo Danny, let me know whats up with the new cad, good talking to you on the phone earlier bro.
> *


got it, saw it, can do.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 15 2010, 02:30 PM~18314168
> *told that fool he needs to start savin his pennies.  only 2 months away
> got it, saw it, can do.
> *



word up,









I need it done at your earliest convenience bro, so i can send it out to get cut quick and hopefully get it to eddy to engrave with the rest of my parts he's working on this month.


let me know what i owe you and its on the way, you know how i do, lol


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 12 2010, 07:55 PM~18295813
> *i'll get it.  gotta get on my other computer.
> *



???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo brother, just sent you another drawing through p.m. for another cad.

the one i sent the other day and this one today are the last two parts i need to make blue crush china free, lol


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

thanks danny for some sick design cant wait for the rest to get cut out by jagster here some pics got out late from work but got em on my trike!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

FROM THIS









TO THIS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

>


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

watch this. around 2:40

http://www.blastro.com/player/losmagnifico...rate=_700&big=1


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2010, 08:07 PM~18348758
> *watch this.  around 2:40
> 
> http://www.blastro.com/player/losmagnifico...rate=_700&big=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2010, 09:50 PM~18348522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hook it up wit them skirts


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2010, 11:07 PM~18348758
> *watch this.  around 2:40
> 
> http://www.blastro.com/player/losmagnifico...rate=_700&big=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up danny, looking good, (no ****)


----------



## syked1

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 19 2010, 12:07 AM~18348758
> *watch this.  around 2:40
> 
> http://www.blastro.com/player/losmagnifico...rate=_700&big=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 


T-T-T !!!!! :yes: 

LOOKING DAMMMMM GOOD DANNY !!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey danny i would like to thanks you for all the work you have done for me through the years you are the best out there  thanks again


----------



## syked1

i still need that thing bro plz if you can send when you get a chance


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 21 2010, 10:48 AM~18368615
> *hey danny i would like to thanks you for all the work you have done for me through the years you are the best out there    thanks again
> *


Yeah, what he said. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2010, 09:07 PM~18348758
> *watch this.  around 2:40
> 
> http://www.blastro.com/player/losmagnifico...rate=_700&big=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: BADASS AND GREAT LINE UP :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ILL CALL YOU TONITE AFTER 6:00 P.M


----------



## somerstyle

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

eddie's engraving on my designs :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUSTDEEZ DESIGN THESE PARTS FOR ME... THANK YOU FOR UR GOOD WORK BRO... I WILL BE GETTING MORE THINGS LATER IN THE FUTURE FOR GT EDITION


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 10:49 PM~18530476
> *JUSTDEEZ DESIGN THESE PARTS FOR ME... THANK YOU FOR UR GOOD WORK BRO... I WILL BE GETTING MORE THINGS LATER IN THE FUTURE FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :cheesy: parts look bad ass bro.


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 11:49 PM~18530476
> *JUSTDEEZ DESIGN THESE PARTS FOR ME... THANK YOU FOR UR GOOD WORK BRO... I WILL BE GETTING MORE THINGS LATER IN THE FUTURE FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now those are sexy, very nice!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 9 2010, 11:30 PM~18530220
> *eddie's engraving on my designs :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you beat me to it!!!! :biggrin: 
thanks again Danny, these parts are getting banged out fast, couple more months and we should see the final results :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dee Luxe

These are nice











> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 11:49 PM~18530476
> *JUSTDEEZ DESIGN THESE PARTS FOR ME... THANK YOU FOR UR GOOD WORK BRO... I WILL BE GETTING MORE THINGS LATER IN THE FUTURE FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 11:49 PM~18530476
> *JUSTDEEZ DESIGN THESE PARTS FOR ME... THANK YOU FOR UR GOOD WORK BRO... I WILL BE GETTING MORE THINGS LATER IN THE FUTURE FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Unique! Trend setter


----------



## kiki

TTT..........................OH YEAH TU MADRE.........


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 15 2010, 10:17 PM~18579329
> *
> *


im creepin up on you in the HRT standings :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

:0 :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## cone_weezy

we made it to vegas!!! this fool still sleeping on the plane


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 8 2010, 11:18 AM~18766338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we made it to vegas!!!  this fool still sleeping on the plane
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 8 2010, 11:18 AM~18766338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we made it to vegas!!!  this fool still sleeping on the plane
> *


Fukkn asshole!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 8 2010, 10:18 AM~18766338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we made it to vegas!!!  this fool still sleeping on the plane
> *


wtf is that?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 8 2010, 11:18 AM~18766338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we made it to vegas!!!  this fool still sleeping on the plane
> *


wahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 8 2010, 09:18 AM~18766338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we made it to vegas!!!  this fool still sleeping on the plane
> *



BADASS WISH I WAS THERE


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 8 2010, 08:18 AM~18766338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we made it to vegas!!!  this fool still sleeping on the plane
> *


lol well considering what time you guys woke up just to catch the plane i would be tired too lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 8 2010, 03:49 PM~18767867
> *lol well considering what time you guys woke up just to catch the plane i would be tired too lol
> *


Shit, its only 4pm, already worn out, goin on 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## REC




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 8 2010, 03:14 PM~18768723
> *Shit, its only 4pm, already worn out, goin on 4 hours of sleep.
> *


plus the let-lag! lol


----------



## schwinn1966

Special Thanks to JUSTDEEZ and his fellow members for helping me unload and setup!
:biggrin:


----------



## rug442




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 10 2010, 12:56 PM~18535319
> *Unique! Trend setter
> *



had mine done in 08


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 11 2010, 05:13 AM~18781514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 11 2010, 02:10 AM~18781509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you get the artist contact info?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 11 2010, 11:32 AM~18783498
> *did you get the artist contact info?
> *


sure did i grab one of his card the man did a badass job he had a crowd going


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 11 2010, 10:37 AM~18783531
> *sure did i grab one of his card the man did a badass job  he had a crowd going
> *


can you pm me his website? email? or phone number please?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 11 2010, 04:13 AM~18781514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 11 2010, 11:44 AM~18783580
> *can you pm me his website? email? or phone number please?
> *


sure will when i get to the airport. its in my bag right now at the hotel


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 11 2010, 01:44 PM~18783580
> *can you pm me his website? email? or phone number please?
> *


x2 i'd like one with my lil girls face on it


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 11 2010, 11:10 AM~18783730
> *sure will when i get to the airport. its in my bag right now at the hotel
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 11 2010, 11:24 AM~18783817
> *x2 i'd like one with my lil girls face on it
> *


yeah i think that will be a good present for my wife for x-mas with my kids faces on it!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 11 2010, 03:10 AM~18781509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup Danny was very cool to see and talk to you again , hope you make it back home safe


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Oct 11 2010, 05:13 AM~18781514-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by D [email protected] 11 2010, 12:32 PM~18783069
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a face full of canadian steel :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LocoSoCal_@Oct 11 2010, 05:30 PM~18785180
> *Sup Danny was very cool to see and talk to you again , hope you make it back home safe
> *


absolutely Serg. always a pleasure to chat with you. im home already, but wont unpack for probably a few days :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 11 2010, 04:13 AM~18781514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo danny whats up bro, I sent ya a sneaky peak picture to your phone, lol :nicoderm:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 13 2010, 11:53 PM~18806227
> *yo danny whats up bro, I sent ya a sneaky peak picture to your phone, lol :nicoderm:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 11 2010, 10:37 AM~18783531
> *sure did i grab one of his card the man did a badass job  he had a crowd going
> *


did you find the card bro?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2010, 12:10 AM~18806383
> *:wow:
> *


I take that as you got it :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

sup bro ?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 13 2010, 10:11 PM~18806392
> *did you find the card bro?
> *


sure did  pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 11 2010, 04:13 AM~18781514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me have dat bat..lol..ill do it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Oct 14 2010, 09:32 PM~18814125-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup bro ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My nikka RIMOOOOO!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Oct 15 2010, 07:57 PM~18822450
> *let me have dat bat..lol..ill do it
> *


What? Nobody wants to see you with a bat hanging out your ass......


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Oct 14 2010, 08:32 PM~18814125
> *sup bro ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Oct 15 2010, 04:32 AM~18814125
> *sup bro ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic bro's!! damn rimo livin the american dream, i remember when you used to come to belgium for shows and shit and look at you now, doing it big in canada & usa!!


----------



## Cut N 3's

Hey why didnt i get my Vegas pic  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 31 2010, 10:56 AM~18951721
> *Hey why didnt i get my Vegas pic   :biggrin:
> *


lol. stuuuuupid :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 31 2010, 11:56 AM~18952047
> *lol.  stuuuuupid :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: you goin to Odessa?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 1 2010, 06:51 AM~18957149
> *:happysad:  you goin  to Odessa?
> *


No sir. Got my eyes on the HRT finale, then los magnificos, and I'm done for the year.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Linville's finishing the last piece and then off to Eddy's for engraving once thats done everything will be plated bro. Spring 2011 Blue Crush should come to life.

check your phone for a sneaky peak

:biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

i see u got a new 12" seat from hotstuff :biggrin: looks good ... cant believe i miss the show u should have called and reminded me


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## cwplanet

> NICE bikes


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 14 2010, 11:41 PM~19069705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see u got a new 12" seat from hotstuff  :biggrin:  looks good ... cant believe i  miss the show  u should have called and reminded me
> *


It's cute huh? :happysad: 

Tell him to bust out the little bears next time  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cwplanet+Nov 18 2010, 01:29 AM~19099063-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE bikes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 01:29 AM~19099063
> *It's cute huh? :happysad:
> 
> Tell him to bust out the little bears next time  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hatin on the bears mayne. i got that cover sittin right here, im gonna ship it back to you again :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.559_@Nov 18 2010, 08:12 AM~19099913
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey danny wasup bro :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: 

do you happen to have a cad file of a pump back plate? ill pay you for it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 18 2010, 08:18 PM~19105386
> *hey danny wasup bro :wave: :thumbsup: :h5:
> 
> do you happen to have a cad file of a pump back plate? ill pay you for it
> *


nope. but i can make one real quick :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz

:biggrin: what's up homie


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 19 2010, 01:47 AM~19107545
> *nope.  but i can make one real quick :biggrin:
> *


awsome do it up and ill paypal you when its ready


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 20 2010, 12:46 AM~18858332
> *nice pic bro's!! damn rimo livin the american dream, i remember when you used to come to belgium for shows and shit and look at you now, doing it big in canada & usa!!
> *


hell yea i remenber all this good moments tony


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz+Nov 19 2010, 06:12 AM~19108805-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: what's up homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 06:27 AM~19108828
> *awsome do it up and ill paypal you when its ready
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gotcha mayne
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 09:47 AM~19109625
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Nov 20 2010, 10:02 PM~19121111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit came out dope man. glad the bends got done right


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2010, 09:07 PM~19121157
> *
> 
> shit came out dope man.  glad the bends got done right
> *


YEP I GLAD TOO!


----------



## KABEL




----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

wasup homie !!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

couple plaques that i helped the homie jagster out with


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

SO WHATS THE PRICES FOR SOME CUSTOM FORKS.!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 27 2010, 08:36 PM~19178126
> *SO WHATS THE PRICES FOR SOME CUSTOM FORKS.!
> *


glad you asked. i never quote prices, cus everything i do is different. no two jobs are the same, so prices change. PM me, we'll discuss things when youre ready


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

i got the package today danny, thank you very much!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 27 2010, 08:55 PM~19178287
> *i got the package today danny, thank you very much!!!!!!!!
> *


no prob homie. sorry for the lag on the time :happysad: 

let me catch up, and we'll get started on the next one :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

what program do you use to do all your designs?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Nov 27 2010, 10:23 PM~19178915
> *what program do you use to do all your designs?
> *


autoCAD. but it takes alot more than just a program to do this stuff


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 27 2010, 09:39 PM~19179087
> *autoCAD.  but it takes alot more than just a program to do this stuff
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 28 2010, 06:52 PM~19184438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats a tight 12inch


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 28 2010, 07:52 PM~19184438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



*that chain needs some Viagra! *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 11 2010, 04:10 AM~18781509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool where did you get that done at did it cost alot


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 05:58 PM~19184493
> *thats cool where did you get that done at did it cost alot
> *


in vegas on freemont st. naw it was a reasonable price 30 for all


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 28 2010, 07:01 PM~19184513
> *in vegas on freemont st. naw it was a reasonable price 30 for all
> *


dam thats cheap


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 06:04 PM~19184528
> *dam thats cheap
> *


kinda he wanted more ..... he wanted to get a crowed going so he drop the price when i go back next yr im thinking about getting one done lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Nov 28 2010, 06:57 PM~19184478-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a tight 12inch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you sir, and that's what she said :biggrin: lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by D [email protected] 28 2010, 06:58 PM~19184489
> *that chain needs some Viagra!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it will all be fixed this week
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 06:58 PM~19184493
> *thats cool where did you get that done at did it cost alot
> *


im gonna mold my face to weezy's frame!!!! :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 28 2010, 08:09 PM~19184577
> *thank you sir, and that's what she said :biggrin:  lol
> it will all be fixed this week
> im gonna mold my face to weezy's frame!!!! :0
> *



LOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 27 2010, 07:50 PM~19178663
> *no prob homie.  sorry for the lag on the time :happysad:
> 
> let me catch up, and we'll get started on the next one :biggrin:
> *


cool lmk when your ready!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 28 2010, 07:09 PM~19184577
> *thank you sir, and that's what she said :biggrin:  lol
> 
> *


i was waiting for someone to say that :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 28 2010, 09:59 PM~19186267
> *
> *


got your stuff on my to-do list. just cant get a damn break :happysad:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 28 2010, 07:09 PM~19184577
> *thank you sir, and that's what she said :biggrin:  lol
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 28 2010, 05:52 PM~19184438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 29 2010, 12:08 AM~19186992
> *got your stuff on my to-do list.  just cant get a damn break :happysad:
> *


you sound like Santa, at this time of year my G. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 4 2010, 04:13 PM~19238157
> *you sound like Santa, at this time of year my G. :biggrin:
> *


and also sounds like em delivery drivers...to dam bizzy lol


----------



## Redeemed1

PM'd YOU


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Dec 6 2010, 03:59 AM~19250917
> *PM'd YOU
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey if you still have the info of the guy who did the sculpture can you pm it to me?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 6 2010, 09:05 AM~19251861
> *hey if you still have the info of the guy who did the sculpture can you pm it to me?
> *


i have it at the house if u want it i will give u his info when i get off from work  the guy really good best i seen so far u can send him pic etc and he can do it ... he usally charges more with photo i think and cheaper in person


----------



## Redeemed1

PM'D YOU


----------



## syked1

hey JD i sent you a pm a few days ago, can u plz look into that issue for mannyLLac - my cutter cant use a file with splines


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 6 2010, 09:37 PM~19258107
> *hey JD i sent you a pm a few days ago, can u plz look into that issue for mannyLLac - my cutter cant use a file with splines
> *


i got it. just need to get a chance to re-do it. gonna take some time, unless i can show you a trick to fix it. i'll pm you


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

WINNERS OF THE HOUSTON REGION TOUR, WITH THE AWARDS THAT I MADE
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Redeemed1

PM'D YOU


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2010, 02:19 AM~19260098
> *i got it.  just need to get a chance to re-do it.  gonna take some time, unless i can show you a trick to fix it.  i'll pm you
> *


already tried the save as r18 or whatever to raw convert to polylines, guy didnt like that either said over 65000 lines lol...


----------



## 84 BLAZER

They came out clean

I liked it it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2010, 12:20 AM~19260110
> *WINNERS OF THE HOUSTON REGION TOUR, WITH THE AWARDS THAT I MADE
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Dec 7 2010, 09:53 PM~19268147-->
> 
> 
> 
> They came out clean
> 
> I liked it it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> told you that bitch was bad :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Dec 7 2010, 09:54 PM~19268152
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2010, 10:29 PM~19268485
> *told you that bitch was bad :biggrin:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

wtf? when did u take this pic danny? lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 11 2010, 07:52 PM~19303497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? when did u take this pic danny? lol
> *


fukkn ***!!! lol


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 11 2010, 08:52 PM~19303497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? when did u take this pic danny? lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 11 2010, 06:52 PM~19303497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? when did u take this pic danny? lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 11 2010, 06:52 PM~19303497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? when did u take this pic danny? lol
> *



:biggrin: HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND MAY YOU HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEARS DANNY


----------



## Redeemed1

:thumbsup: PM'D YOU


----------



## 84 BLAZER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reynaldo866

is that going to be on the Christmas cards this year? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 14 2010, 09:46 AM~19322593
> *is that going to be on the Christmas cards this year? :biggrin:
> *


Sprockets calendar :0


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 14 2010, 12:10 PM~19323870
> *Sprockets calendar :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

assholes!!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2010, 07:51 PM~19327354
> *assholes!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1

PM'D YOU


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Yo Danny, p.m. sent


----------



## syked1




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 11 2010, 07:52 PM~19303497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? when did u take this pic danny? lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Merry christmas bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1+Dec 24 2010, 01:56 PM~19412168-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 05:06 PM~19413451
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 24 2010, 08:34 PM~19414698
> *Merry christmas bro
> *


same to you homie


----------



## MR.559




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

PLAQUES I DID FOR SOME OF MY LOCAL HOMIES












3 FOOT MONSTER PLAQUE :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

BIKE WE DID FOR ONE OF MY CLUB MEMBER'S SON.


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

yo danny when do u think u have time to get a few cads done for my bike im ready to get this project going :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Jan 6 2011, 06:10 PM~19523868-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cone_weezy_@Jan 6 2011, 11:49 PM~19527492
> *yo danny when do u think u have time to  get a few cads done for my bike  im ready to get this project going  :biggrin:
> *


where you been fool? called you a few times in past couple weeks.


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 6 2011, 10:56 PM~19527539
> *
> where you been fool?  called you a few times in past couple weeks.
> *


i been working an at home sitting around not doing shit, i never got any calls from you just that one day when i was at olive garden :happysad:


----------



## cone_weezy

bike pics from danny club ... big ass display for a lil ass bike lol


----------



## cone_weezy

if u dont know who the man on the left u should get bitch slap lol


----------



## west_13

Post some pics of cant catch me 12"


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 9 2011, 06:34 PM~19549727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u dont know who the man on the left u should get bitch slap lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> if u dont know who the man on the left u should get bitch slap lol




It's Danny, duh! :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> if u dont know who the man on the left u should get bitch slap lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's Danny, duh! :uh: :uh: :biggrin:
Click to expand...

u ass u flip the pic around lol :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

sup danny thanks for all the help homie


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## kiki

WHAT IT DEW DANNY..............


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 10 2011, 12:48 PM~19556165-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 04:00 PM~19557563
> *sup danny thanks for all the help homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my pleasure man. we got more work to do :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-84 BLAZER_@Jan 10 2011, 05:55 PM~19558581
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kiki+Jan 10 2011, 08:35 PM~19560214-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IT DEW DANNY..............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-POISON 831_@Jan 10 2011, 08:41 PM~19560268
> *:wave:
> *


carloooooos! where you been man? :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 11 2011, 09:49 AM~19565042
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Happy new year serg!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 11 2011, 11:36 AM~19566214
> *Happy new year serg!
> *


same to you Danny


----------



## syked1

hey bro i still need that cad for mannylac - with no splines As soon as you can plz


----------



## lilmikew86

my pleasure man. we got more work to do :biggrin: 
[/quote]
yup and wur already comin up wit ideas for my womens bike :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 9 2011, 05:34 PM~19549727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u dont know who the man on the left u should get bitch slap lol
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: HANDS DOWN DANNY IS THE MAN :worship:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jan 11 2011, 01:54 PM~19566807-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro i still need that cad for mannylac - with no splines As soon as you can plz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh shit!!! slipped my mind. let me get on that for you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOTSHOT956_@Jan 11 2011, 02:29 PM~19567066
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  HANDS DOWN DANNY IS THE MAN :worship:
> *


lol. waddup mayne? how's the little one?


----------



## syked1

thx buddy


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 11 2011, 05:53 PM~19569239
> *oh shit!!!  slipped my mind.  let me get on that for you
> lol.  waddup mayne?  how's the little one?
> *



WAT IT DEW DANNY.MAN I FEEL REALLY BAD I CANT COME UP WITH YOUR CASH.MY LIL ONE SHES DOING GREAT.SHE DOES FUNNY THINGS EVERY DAY AND DAM SHES SMART FOR A 3 MONTH BABY.THANK YOU FOR ASKING YOUR MORE THEN JUST A FACE PART ENGINEER :biggrin: INCOME TAX IS AROUND THE CORNER I WILL THREW A LIL EXTRA CASH FOR WAITING ON MY BROKE ASS :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP DANNY.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 12 2011, 10:52 AM~19574388
> *WAT IT DEW DANNY.MAN I FEEL REALLY BAD I CANT COME UP WITH YOUR CASH.MY LIL ONE SHES DOING GREAT.SHE DOES FUNNY THINGS EVERY DAY AND DAM SHES SMART FOR A 3 MONTH BABY.THANK YOU FOR ASKING YOUR MORE THEN JUST A FACE PART ENGINEER  :biggrin:  INCOME TAX IS AROUND THE CORNER I WILL THREW A LIL EXTRA CASH FOR WAITING ON MY BROKE ASS :biggrin:
> *


man, i understand that things come up. and a baby aint something you can just push to the side for some damn bike parts. lol.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jan 12 2011, 02:00 PM~19575869-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where you been dre? started the new project yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 12 2011, 02:11 PM~19575946
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: raul? is that you
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 12 2011, 02:43 PM~19576192
> *WHATS UP DANNY.
> *


chillin mayne.


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

let me know if ur not busy saturday so we can knock those cads out real quick n have them ready  if not dont worry about it we can do it another weekend beside i got to pick up the frame from u too


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2011, 10:44 PM~19582036
> *man, i understand that things come up.  and a baby aint something you can just push to the side for some damn bike parts. lol.
> *



LOL VERY GOOD POINT YOU GOT THERE. MAN YOUR LIKE THIS GUY










JK BUT NA FOREAL ILL THREW SOME INTRES FEES IF THAT SOUNDS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 5 2011, 08:29 PM~19515759
> *PLAQUES I DID FOR SOME OF MY LOCAL HOMIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 FOOT MONSTER PLAQUE :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just stoppin in to say waddup bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

screw it. no more lowrider shit. just got paid to layout a strip club
:cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2011, 08:44 PM~19614210
> *screw it.  no more lowrider shit.  just got paid to layout a strip club
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up bro, but i have a feeling you'll come back to lowriders after you get the crotch rot from those strippers :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2011, 07:44 PM~19614210
> *screw it.  no more lowrider shit.  just got paid to layout a strip club
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one pisser and two shitters in a strip joint, something tells me theres going to be a long ass line :biggrin: 

looks good though :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 17 2011, 12:19 AM~19617023
> *one pisser and two shitters in a strip joint, something tells me theres going to be a long ass line  :biggrin:
> 
> looks good though :thumbsup:
> *


LOL needs more pisser and an atm machine in there to make it feel like homie. :happysad: Deez Dont forget to put Destiny on stage.


----------



## 817.TX.

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2011, 11:45 PM~19582059
> *where you been dre?  started the new project yet?
> *


Chillin Bro!! How you been!  

A lil something the homie Deez did for me!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2011, 06:44 PM~19614210
> *screw it.  no more lowrider shit.  just got paid to layout a strip club
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2011, 06:44 PM~19614210
> *screw it.  no more lowrider shit.  just got paid to layout a strip club
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:$$$:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2011, 06:44 PM~19614210
> *screw it.  no more lowrider shit.  just got paid to layout a strip club
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: STRIP CLUBS ARE ALWAYS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 17 2011, 09:30 AM~19619030
> *Chillin Bro!! How you been!
> 
> A lil something the homie Deez did for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW THATS SUPER NICE AND DIFFRENT :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 817.TX.+Jan 17 2011, 10:30 AM~19619030-->
> 
> 
> 
> Chillin Bro!! How you been!
> 
> A lil something the homie Deez did for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> son of a bitch! that is fukkn bad!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2011, 12:16 PM~19619896
> *:$$$:
> *


hell yessir!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2011, 08:44 PM~19614210
> *screw it.  no more lowrider shit.  just got paid to layout a strip club
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need privacy walls to keep people from outside viewing what's inside. that's a small a$$ stripclub. what side of town?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2011, 10:13 AM~19702002
> *you need privacy walls to keep people from outside viewing what's inside.  that's a small a$$ stripclub.  what side of town?
> *


these fools needed a "sketch" of the floorplan to give to the city for some kind of permit. got my number and called me, i told them there's no way the city would take a "sketch", probably needed an official, sealed drawing. they insisted that i was wrong, drew it on the back of a flyer and gave it to me. that drawing took me like 10 minutes, got paid a decent chunk of cash, then they called back telling me they needed an official drawing, city permit office laughed at them. :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

wut up danny


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2011, 07:39 PM~19705982
> *these fools needed a "sketch" of the floorplan to give to the city for some kind of permit.  got my number and called me, i told them there's no way the city would take a "sketch", probably needed an official, sealed drawing.  they insisted that i was wrong, drew it on the back of a flyer and gave it to me.  that drawing took me like 10 minutes, got paid a decent chunk of cash, then they called back telling me they needed an official drawing, city permit office laughed at them.  :biggrin:
> *


those dumbasses, lmao! yep has to have an architect stamp and the architect needs to provide a liscense of his cad program since it has to be all legit. you got paid, forget them. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818+Jan 26 2011, 06:58 PM~19706095-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut up danny
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2011, 03:00 PM~19714262
> *those dumbasses, lmao!  yep has to have an architect stamp and the architect needs to provide a liscense of his cad program since it has to be all legit.  you got paid, forget them.  :biggrin:
> *


yessir. lol. they asked me if i could get them a stamped drawing, told them no. dont want to mess with it anymore.


----------



## cone_weezy

u done finishing watching your jerseyshore lol :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

wut u been upto?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 27 2011, 10:53 PM~19719321
> *u done finishing watching your jerseyshore lol :biggrin:
> *


  wassup weezy...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

HIGH :wave:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 17 2011, 08:30 AM~19619030
> *Chillin Bro!! How you been!
> 
> A lil something the homie Deez did for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that machined?!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

:wave:


----------



## 817.TX.

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 2 2011, 01:04 PM~19767004
> *is that machined?!
> *


Water Jet then Milled from .250 to .100


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Feb 2 2011, 12:08 PM~19767422
> *Water Jet then Milled from .250 to .100
> *


who did it?


----------



## kiki

high


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 3 2011, 01:30 PM~19777904
> *high
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 3 2011, 10:58 PM~19783820
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :420: .............wats up baby puncher ???


----------



## syked1

:wave: hey bro dont forget bout Manny llac


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 09:22 AM~19786023
> *:wave: hey bro dont forget bout Manny llac
> *


what would your dude think if we just exploded the drawing? would that work?


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
 

HI BRO WASUP !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 4 2011, 02:53 PM~19788466
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> HI  BRO  WASUP    !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


chillin man. got the day off. too much ice on the roads


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

heard on the news last night that it was colder in texas than alaska????????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 4 2011, 03:12 PM~19788591
> *heard on the news last night that it was colder in texas than alaska????????
> *


its about 25 or less right now at my house. it never gets this cold. rained last night, so everything has a thick coat of ice on it. couldnt even open up car doors this morning, cars had a solid shell of ice over them. :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2011, 04:56 PM~19788859
> *its about 25 or less right now at my house.  it never gets this cold.  rained last night, so everything has a thick coat of ice on it.  couldnt even open up car doors this morning, cars had a solid shell of ice over them. :wow:
> *


damn bro, you got my type of weather then, lol.

start cadding out some ice skates :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2011, 04:41 PM~19788373
> *what would your dude think if we just exploded the drawing?  would that work?
> *


me i could care less lol, but but he might not like it lol

for the cutter he asked for specifically only lines and arcs no splines


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2011, 05:56 PM~19788859
> *its about 25 or less right now at my house.  it never gets this cold.  rained last night, so everything has a thick coat of ice on it.  couldnt even open up car doors this morning, cars had a solid shell of ice over them. :wow:
> *


shit thats worse then here lol altho we got a foot of snow over 2 days of tuesday and wednesday


----------



## D Twist

*Thanks again Danny for the awsome job on those CADs for me!*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2011, 12:56 AM~19788859
> *its about 25 or less right now at my house.  it never gets this cold.  rained last night, so everything has a thick coat of ice on it.  couldnt even open up car doors this morning, cars had a solid shell of ice over them. :wow:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2011, 02:48 AM~19811099
> *PM Sent
> *


----------



## lilmikew86

wut up danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Feb 9 2011, 02:44 PM~19828324-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got something to show you soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 02:47 PM~19828343
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit, read your pm on my phone while i was driving. totally forgot. gimme a few :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lilmikew86_@Feb 9 2011, 06:04 PM~19829770
> *wut up danny
> *


where you been man?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 9 2011, 07:28 PM~19830974
> *got something to show you soon
> shit, read your pm on my phone while i was driving.  totally forgot.  gimme a few :happysad:
> where you been man?
> *



CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 10 2011, 05:28 AM~19830974
> *got something to show you soon
> shit, read your pm on my phone while i was driving.  totally forgot.  gimme a few :happysad:
> where you been man?
> *


Word. I didnt understand your PM I thought you were going to send it from your phone.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Danny your the best, thank you for the quickness!

hit me up, when you can


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Thanks again Danny, money sent 


You are the best


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2011, 10:42 PM~19849690
> *Thanks again Danny, money sent
> You are the best
> *


get off his nuts already lol j/k


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 12 2011, 12:56 AM~19849798
> *get off his nuts already lol j/k
> *


thats kinda hard i'm cross country but you live close nut rider :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2011, 10:59 PM~19849816
> *thats kinda hard i'm cross country but you live close nut rider :biggrin:
> *


your the one sending him money and saying he the best u ever had lol :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 12 2011, 01:15 AM~19849904
> *your the one sending him money and saying he the best u ever had lol :biggrin:
> *


so does that mean I'm finally on your level


:0 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

lil something i did this morning for one of the homies

:biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 5 2011, 08:47 PM~19516012
> *BIKE WE DID FOR ONE OF MY CLUB MEMBER'S SON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


could u pm me a price for somthing like this for a 26 " {sisibar haldle bar.. forks}

in raw metal


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 5 2011, 07:47 PM~20023923
> *lil something i did this morning for one of the homies
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 6 2011, 11:20 PM~20032031
> *could u pm me a price for somthing like this for a 26 " {sisibar haldle bar.. forks}
> 
> in raw metal
> *



why not just pm me? :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2011, 10:37 PM~20032169
> *why not just pm me? :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 6 2011, 11:43 PM~20032222
> *sup homie :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

wud up foo! when you going to post up some of your latest work u been slackin


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 5 2011, 06:47 PM~20023923
> *lil something i did this morning for one of the homies
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Mar 8 2011, 07:28 PM~20045455-->
> 
> 
> 
> wud up foo! when you going to post up some of your latest work u been slackin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody tells me that i need to hold off. they want to have it at a show first. :angry: cant complain. they paid for it.
> <!--QuoteBegin-cwplanet_@Mar 8 2011, 09:43 PM~20046684
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 5 2011, 06:47 PM~20023923
> *lil something i did this morning for one of the homies
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2011, 05:53 PM~20130425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 19 2011, 04:54 PM~20130430
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


We need to come up with some ideal for the handle bars and sissy bars :biggrin: :biggrin: july is almost here :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

some more west coast customers


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HEY DANNY CALL ME WHEN YOU GOT A CHANCE BRO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 21 2011, 10:20 AM~20141763
> *HEY DANNY CALL ME WHEN YOU GOT A CHANCE BRO
> *


man, i keep forgetting. just call me whenever you can. :happysad:


----------



## kajumbo

hey bro u can post up my parts for the radio flyer if u want


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 21 2011, 07:05 PM~20145934
> *man, i keep forgetting.  just call me whenever you can. :happysad:
> *


KOOL BUT I DONT HAVE YOUR NEW NUMBER.PM ME ILL CALL YOU TODAY @ 6 P.M IF THATS KOOL.LET ME KNOW.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Mar 22 2011, 05:14 AM~20149410
> *hey bro u can post up my parts for the radio flyer if u want
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2011, 02:56 PM~19788859
> *its about 25 or less right now at my house.  it never gets this cold.  rained last night, so everything has a thick coat of ice on it.  couldnt even open up car doors this morning, cars had a solid shell of ice over them. :wow:
> *


goddamn... :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey danny how much you charge to do cad's?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2011, 11:16 PM~20240517
> *hey danny how much you charge to do cad's?
> *


just depends on how complex the designs are. dont worry, i dont do this to get rich. i'll work with whatever we can get.


----------



## -GT- RAY

Pm me a price on custom 20 inch forks shipped to 92234


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 8 2011, 08:32 PM~20047045
> *everybody tells me that i need to hold off.  they want to have it at a show first. :angry:  cant complain.  they paid for it. *


you can post my 12" stuff danny if you want!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:34 PM~17886814
> *couple new sprockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was wondering if you still had the CAD to this sprocket i am wonting to get a new one cut if you sitll have it can you send it to me @ 

[email protected] thank you


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 3 2011, 01:39 AM~20246552
> *you can post my 12" stuff danny if you want!
> *


really? you sure?


> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Apr 3 2011, 04:35 AM~20246741
> *i was wondering if you still had the CAD  to this sprocket i am wonting to get a new one cut if you sitll have it can you send it to me @
> 
> [email protected] thank you
> *


let me find it and ill shoot it to you


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 3 2011, 01:56 PM~20249174
> *really? you sure?
> 
> let me find it and ill shoot it to you
> *



yeah its cool! if you want to go ahead, i think it will showcase your skills! everyone already knows your skills but these cads are a little different.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 3 2011, 06:49 PM~20249943
> *yeah its cool! if you want to go ahead, i think it will showcase your skills! everyone already knows your skills but these cads are a little different.
> *


let me knock out a couple more pieces for you, then we'll show off just a couple of them
:biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny

ay what's up guy... any updates with my stuff?? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Apr 3 2011, 08:36 PM~20250778
> *ay what's up guy... any updates with my stuff??  :biggrin:
> *


gonna pm you in a sec.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 3 2011, 06:20 PM~20250641
> *let me knock out a couple more pieces for you, then we'll show off just a couple of them
> :biggrin:
> *


sweet!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 3 2011, 02:56 PM~20249174
> *
> 
> let me find it and ill shoot it to you
> *


ok thanks if you could ples pm me wen you send it


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2011, 12:17 PM~20192667
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Pm me a price on custom 20 inch forks shipped to 92234


----------



## kajumbo

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 5 2011, 03:15 PM~20266973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


PLASTIC XPOLSIVE CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY CALI 
thanks 4 the design gonna need sum more done soon for this bike & my 20" RAINING GAME
JUSTDEEZ GET WITH HIM OR GET LEFT BEHIND


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Apr 5 2011, 05:45 PM~20267200-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me a price on custom 20 inch forks shipped to 92234
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have set prices. everything is different. pm ME. lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-kajumbo_@Apr 5 2011, 05:52 PM~20267248
> *PLASTIC XPOLSIVE CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY CALI
> thanks 4 the design gonna need sum more done soon for this bike & my 20" RAINING GAME
> JUSTDEEZ GET WITH HIM OR GET LEFT BEHIND
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Blue Crush needs you, 



P.M. sent


----------



## Dee Luxe

On to the next one


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 21 2011, 03:50 PM~20389867
> *On to the next one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweat ride bro !!!!

great job like always danny !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo

:thumbsup: sick bike


----------



## DETACHED

i so need to get some money and get back in touch with you again bro. maybe ill be able to set some cash aside in paypal here soon.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX+Apr 21 2011, 01:50 PM~20389867-->
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETACHED_@Apr 21 2011, 07:35 PM~20392389
> *i so need to get some money and get back in touch with you again bro. maybe ill be able to set some cash aside in paypal here soon.
> *


i'll be here. nobody likes me anywhere else :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 7 2011, 07:27 AM~20502560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 7 2011, 08:27 AM~20502560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool pic homie , nice design


----------



## cone_weezy

THIS FOOL WELDING WITH NO MASK THAT GANGSTA , DANNY IS UR FACE STILL RED?? lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 21 2011, 10:54 PM~20601665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FOOL WELDING WITH NO MASK THAT GANGSTA , DANNY IS UR FACE STILL RED?? lol
> *


no mask, no shoe laces, no gloves, and in some shorts :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 07:37 AM~20603247
> *no mask, no shoe laces, no gloves, and in some shorts  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+May 21 2011, 09:54 PM~20601665-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FOOL WELDING WITH NO MASK THAT GANGSTA , DANNY IS UR FACE STILL RED?? lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah. and, had to be out in the sun all day today judging :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 22 2011, 08:37 AM~20603247
> *no mask, no shoe laces, no gloves, and in some shorts  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


dont try this at home kids. trained professional shit!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2011, 09:41 PM~20606237
> *hell yeah.  and, had to be out in the sun all day today judging :angry:
> dont try this at home kids.  trained professional shit!
> *


blind and burnt up professional :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 08:49 PM~20606324
> *blind and burnt up professional  :uh:
> *


i close my eyes :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2011, 09:50 PM~20606335
> *i close my eyes :happysad:
> *


sounds kinda **** :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 09:07 PM~20606525
> *sounds kinda ****  :uh:
> *


shit! :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2011, 10:24 PM~20606698
> *shit! :angry:
> *


do u do that to take urself to a happy place so it wont hurt as much :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 09:36 PM~20606816
> *do u do that to take urself to a happy place so it wont hurt as much  :uh:
> *


hahah. bitch! nah, i was just tack welding and it takes me too damn long if i wear a mask.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 7 2011, 08:27 AM~20502560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2011, 07:41 PM~20606237
> *hell yeah.  and, had to be out in the sun all day today judging :angry:
> dont try this at home kids.  trained professional shit!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DANNY YOU KRAZY BRO MAD PROPS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 7 2011, 07:27 AM~20502560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good lord! more pics please!


----------



## lilmikew86

sup homie got sum more stuff for ya and gettin my schedule cleard here soon to get sum shit done n twisted :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 7 2011, 08:27 AM~20502560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE WONDER WHY IT DIDNT WIN AT DA STREETLOW SHOW IN NC?


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 08:39 PM~20636173
> *VERY NICE WONDER WHY IT DIDNT WIN AT DA STREETLOW SHOW IN NC?
> *


X2


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 7 2011, 10:27 AM~20502560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2011, 09:24 AM~20646082
> *
> *


my nikka


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 08:39 PM~20636173
> *VERY NICE WONDER WHY IT DIDNT WIN AT DA STREETLOW SHOW IN NC?
> *


the only reasons i can think of is it not being rideable or the judges just did not know how to score the categories correctly? other than that IDK


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 05:39 PM~20636173
> *VERY NICE WONDER WHY IT DIDNT WIN AT DA STREETLOW SHOW IN NC?
> *


what won over it?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 28 2011, 04:12 PM~20648049
> *what won over it?
> *


2nd place mild










:0


----------



## mr.casper

TOOK NO PLACE


----------



## kiki

HIGH..........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 28 2011, 05:13 PM~20647834
> *the only reasons i can think of is it not being rideable or the judges just did not know how to score the categories correctly? other than that IDK
> *


this was one of the reasons it had to be


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 28 2011, 10:20 PM~20649573
> *this was one of the reasons it had to be
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 28 2011, 09:35 PM~20649387
> *TOOK NO PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf no place? no way this bike should of took best of show judges must been on crack or something .... judges just mad cause this was a texas built bike lol i guess it doesnt get no love over inthe east coast :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 29 2011, 02:15 AM~20649981
> *wtf no place?  no way this bike should of took best of show  judges must been on crack or something .... judges just mad cause this was a texas built bike lol i guess it doesnt get no love over inthe east coast  :happysad:
> *


bro, I bet the Judges don't know where texas is on the map, let alone know where the bike was made.

that bike gets love on this side of the country, it's just alot of bike judges don't know what there doing on this side. After all for every i'd say 1000 lowrider bikes/trikes out there on the west, theres one or two here. 

Majority of judges over this side, barely see lowrider bikes over here and don't know what to do with them


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 29 2011, 12:19 AM~20649994
> *bro, I bet the Judges don't know where texas is on the map, let alone know where the bike was made.
> 
> that bike gets love on this side of the country, it's just alot of bike judges don't know what there doing on this side. After all for every i'd say 1000 lowrider bikes/trikes out there on the west, theres one or two here.
> 
> Majority of judges over this side, barely see lowrider bikes over here and don't know what to do with them
> *


X2


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 28 2011, 11:35 PM~20649387
> *TOOK NO PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i miss that bike  :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 28 2011, 10:41 AM~20646142
> *my nikka
> *


 :biggrin: what up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

thought this page could use a bump. 

and a new pic of me


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

JUSTDEEZ said:


> thought this page could use a bump.
> 
> and a new pic of me


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

JUSTDEEZ said:


> thought this page could use a bump.
> 
> and a new pic of me


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

roadrunner forks for the homie oneofakind





























and much more to come from this project


----------



## lilmikew86

uffin:


----------



## Legions Domino

I like them forks looking good


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo

can't wait to see wat u got goin 4 PLASTIC XPOLSIVE


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

JUSTDEEZ said:


> roadrunner forks for the homie oneofakind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and much more to come from this project


:wow: that looks bad ass! cant wait to se more!


----------



## TonyO

JUSTDEEZ said:


> roadrunner forks for the homie oneofakind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and much more to come from this project


That's bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> :h5:


yo marco's, tell me that new avi pic of yours means good news?


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yo marco's, tell me that new avi pic of yours means good news?


:yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Danny, bad as work like always brother


----------



## cwplanet

oneofakind said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Busy season is here. Thanks everyone for your patience :happysad:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## EL RAIDER

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Busy season is here. Thanks everyone for your patience :happysad:




:werd::werd::werd::biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

oneofakind said:


>


Bad ass deezines :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

JUSTDEEZ said:


> roadrunner forks for the homie oneofakind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and much more to come from this project


Very Creative!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

busy season is here. few things are starting to pop up every once in a while


----------



## cone_weezy

JUSTDEEZ said:


> busy season is here. few things are starting to pop up every once in a while


 is thAt frankie new sprocket for blue crush ???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cone_weezy said:


> is thAt frankie new sprocket for blue crush ???


yep, your good... I renamed it to blue kitty


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: hey danny i just got the fenders i tought they where 20 in bike fenders but it,s ok
i still can use 1 for the front fender and the other 1 for a lather project !!!
i still wating on those cads for my new wheels  i know your hurt but
i just cant wait to see those so i can pass to the next thing i got
to do on the D-ICE to real get him finish !!!!
thx again bro i,ll wait for your pm
on the wheels cads !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

D-ice69 said:


> :wave: hey danny i just got the fenders i tought they where 20 in bike fenders but it,s oki still can use 1 for the front fender and the other 1 for a lather project !!!i still wating on those cads for my new wheels  i know your hurt buti just cant wait to see those so i can pass to the next thing i gotto do on the D-ICE to real get him finish !!!!thx again bro i,ll wait for your pmon the wheels cads !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


 All of them are for 20". I have never made any other sizes. I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## D-ice69

JUSTDEEZ said:


> All of them are for 20". I have never made any other sizes. I don't understand what you mean.


it,s ok i double check & they are perfect i know your hurt and me to i brook 1 of my foot i whould like to know where you are in the cad of my wheels ..
could you give me a few tip for cuting down in to shape my brand new fender !!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm looking for stars fender braces chain sprocket custom fork and sissy bars for my girls bike please lmk any info


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

[email protected] said:


> I'm looking for stars fender braces chain sprocket custom fork and sissy bars for my girls bike please lmk any info


pm sent man. lets see what we can get started on for you.


----------



## D-ice69

hi how are you bro doing on my cad ???? 
cos i cant wait to sent it to jaz as fast as possible !!!
pm me back on it !!!:thumbsup:
thx bro


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


>


i dont like faced parts at all!! i would never use any for my bikes but this shit right here! this looks fucking badass!! good job d and one :h5:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

D-ice69 said:


> hi how are you bro doing on my cad ????
> cos i cant wait to sent it to jaz as fast as possible !!!
> pm me back on it !!!:thumbsup:
> thx bro


i'll get it to you very soon man. very soon.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

elspock84 said:


> i dont like faced parts at all!! i would never use any for my bikes but this shit right here! this looks fucking badass!! good job d and one :h5:


i'll change your mind. no ****.


----------



## elspock84

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i'll change your mind. no ****.


 Kinda like when sic tried to change my mind when he was at my house :scrutinize:


----------



## D-ice69

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i'll get it to you very soon man. very soon.


ok thx bro !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Bump just because my stuff looks good.


----------



## cone_weezy

TTT FOR MY ***** DEEZ, YO DANNY U GOING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

cone_weezy said:


> TTT FOR MY ***** DEEZ, YO DANNY U GOING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW


probably gonna head out in a few


----------



## elspock84

:wave::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

elspock84 said:


> :wave::thumbsup::wave:



i was chillin with your dark friend today


----------



## elspock84

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i was chillin with your dark friend today


did he show u da chocolate donuts :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Headed to Vegas show set up.  

I got my logo on my shirt, for those of you that I've never met in person.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jeah


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Bump cus I need to make back the cash I just lost on blackjack.


----------



## R0L0

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Bump cus I need to make back the cash I just lost on blackjack.


Coo swing by my hotel b4 you leave town and I will give you $$$ so you can start on some designs for me..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

E.C. ROLO said:


> Coo swing by my hotel b4 you leave town and I will give you $$$ so you can start on some designs for me..


 Lol. Gotta go man. Flight leaves in a few hours. We'll touch base later.


----------



## R0L0

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Lol. Gotta go man. Flight leaves in a few hours. We'll touch base later.[/QUO
> 
> yes sir!!!!


----------



## elspock84

E.C. ROLO said:


> Coo swing by my hotel b4 you leave town and I will give you $$$ so you can start on some designs for me..


 Ummmm nah ill leave it alone :happysad:


----------



## R0L0

elspock84 said:


> Ummmm nah ill leave it alone :happysad:



hahahah already know where your mind is going lmao!!!!


----------



## elspock84

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahahah already know where your mind is going lmao!!!!


 I plead da fif :squint:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up bro. When u get back home. Let me know I want to add on more to gt edition.


----------



## lesstime

nice meeting you Danny ill be talking to you soon also


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

I'm home. Landed. Few hours ago. Anybody who needs to, feel free to call. I'll pretty much be available all day tomorrow (tuesday)


----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby : did you get the package yet ?


----------



## R0L0

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I'm home. Landed. Few hours ago. Anybody who needs to, feel free to call. I'll pretty much be available all day tomorrow (tuesday)



Danny Pm me your number I will call you later this afternoon..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby : did you get the package yet ?


not yet. at least i dont think so.


----------



## TonyO

Whatup Mr. Justdeez :wave: I'll see you in Houston again this year brotha. Gotta help my bROthers out on their 4th Wego club championship


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave: it was cool meeting you and talking about bike ideas danny. cant wait to show your designs on DH.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave: it was cool meeting you and talking about bike ideas danny. cant wait to show your designs on DH.


no doubt bro. soon as i clear out some projects, ill be ready to kill yours


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JUSTDEEZ said:


> no doubt bro. soon as i clear out some projects, ill be ready to kill yours


 when that time comes we will keep the cads in secrecy through pms. maybe if the lil homies are lucky ill give them a small sneek peek but untill then the homies will have to wait till the parts are done.


----------



## R0L0

what's good big dawg!!


----------



## TonyO

JUSTDEEZ said:


> thought this page could use a bump.
> 
> and a new pic of me


:roflmao: This pic always gets me haha


----------



## HOTSHOT956

JUSTDEEZ said:


> thought this page could use a bump.
> 
> and a new pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> :rofl: DANNY IS LIKE "THAT FUCKING CAT DOES'NT HAVE HAIR WTF":roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

E.C. ROLO said:


> what's good big dawg!!


just trying to keep my head above water bro. swamped with projects right now. guess thats a good thing


----------



## D-ice69

HOTSHOT956 said:


> JUSTDEEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought this page could use a bump.
> 
> and a new pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> :rofl: DANNY IS LIKE "THAT FUCKING CAT DOES'NT HAVE HAIR WTF":roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> HMG LOLOLOL !!! :roflmao: :rofl:
Click to expand...


----------



## inked1987

Hows it goin bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

inked1987 said:


> Hows it goin bro


busy busy busy. and then to top it all off, my boss died sunday morning. so, im busy as hell at my job, then busy as hell when i get home doing designs. just got home from my vegas vacation, and i already need another one. lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JUSTDEEZ said:


> busy busy busy. and then to top it all off, my boss died sunday morning. so, im busy as hell at my job, then busy as hell when i get home doing designs. just got home from my vegas vacation, and i already need another one. lol


:angel:


----------



## riviman

:thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## D-ice69

:wave: hey wasup danny boy !!!! :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

PASSIONATE63 said:


>





D-ice69 said:


> :wave: hey wasup danny boy !!!! :wave:



sup guys. after this weekend, shit should get back to normal. just got to get through this show. im exhausted.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JUSTDEEZ said:


> sup guys. after this weekend, shit should get back to normal. just got to get through this show. im exhausted.


get some good pics for us.


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> get some good pics for us.


yeah x2  any pics ??? & it,s no prob danny i,m not done whit the drawing of you know what .... :thumbsup: so have some good sleep bro i,ll pm you soon !! :wave:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Iwant The Tatto Made Into A Cad And The Prime Time I Want Dallas Texas Can You Cad Them ? Pm Sent


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

replied


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

whats up bro, nice meeting you in houston


----------



## idillon

what size metal do u use for. bars, forks, crank, and sprocket? thanks man:thumbsup:


----------



## David831

JUSTDEEZ said:


>


how much will it charge to do sumthing like da 5th design on her forks hande bars n sissybar


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> whats up bro, nice meeting you in houston


you too bro. g/l with viejitos in SA. sure we'll be seeing you soon


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

idillon said:


> what size metal do u use for. bars, forks, crank, and sprocket? thanks man:thumbsup:


3/16 or 1/4 for the bars, and forks
i dont do cranks
1/8 or larger for sprockets


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> how much will it charge to do sumthing like da 5th design on her forks hande bars n sissybar


not much. just depends really on how detailed the part is. but something like that..... maybe like 15 to 25 each. but i give discounts for multiple design orders.


----------



## David831

JUSTDEEZ said:


> not much. just depends really on how detailed the part is. but something like that..... maybe like 15 to 25 each. but i give discounts for multiple design orders.


so u just design u dont cut the parts


----------



## 817.TX.

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jea


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> so u just design u dont cut the parts


i dont cut, but i got plenty hook ups. let me know


817.TX. said:


> :wave: :nicoderm:


sup foo


socios b.c. prez said:


> Jea


cheea mayne


----------



## [email protected]

Hey bro, the fifth design, forks,bars, and sprocket Chrome. What's the ticket?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

[email protected] said:


> Hey bro, the fifth design, forks,bars, and sprocket Chrome. What's the ticket?


5th design...?? which one? send me the pic


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey bro long time no chat hope you had a nice xmas and new years i will be calling you soon bro


----------



## Mr.3d69

Whats up danny im back.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Mr.3d69 said:


> Whats up danny im back.


whats the deal john? hows it going?


----------



## Mr.3d69

JUSTDEEZ said:


> whats the deal john? hows it going?


Getn ready for this yr.thanks for the engraver hes one bad dude.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Mr.3d69 said:


> Getn ready for this yr.thanks for the engraver hes one bad dude.


no problem man. you already get some stuff from him, or what?


----------



## Mr.3d69

Waiting gave me a realy gd deal on all my parts.


----------



## TonyO

Whats up Mr JustDeez :wave: I'll get you that file as soon as I can. PM me your email address


----------



## TonyO

STR8_CLOWN'N said:


> hey bro long time no chat hope you had a nice xmas and new years i will be calling you soon bro


Whats going on man? Where you been lately? :wave:


----------



## Mr.3d69

TTT....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

TonyO said:


> Whats going on man? Where you been lately? :wave:


chillin bro living life and enjoying it how you dude


----------



## TonyO

STR8_CLOWN'N said:


> chillin bro living life and enjoying it how you dude


Tryin to get ready for this year's show season. Planning on making it out to a couple different shows this year.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

UP UP N AWAY!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

wat it dew danny:wave:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Hey Danny, you still got the same phone number? Im going to need some shit cadded up. Let me know homie.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

socios b.c. prez said:


> Hey Danny, you still got the same phone number? Im going to need some shit cadded up. Let me know homie.


same number for over 10 years man. cant change it. people would think i was dead. hit me up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

JUSTDEEZ said:


> same number for over 10 years man. cant change it. people would think i was dead. hit me up


Cool. I will hit you up on a few different things I got going on.


----------



## kajumbo

[/COLOR][/SIZE]





















http://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss219/jageng1/03-02-12014.jpg[/ 
More jusdeez creations


----------



## idillon

^^ those are dope :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## D-ice69

kajumbo said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss219/jageng1/03-02-12014.jpg[/
> More jusdeez creations[/QUOTE]crazy handlebar sick work i would love to have a pair of those for my new schwinn !!!


----------



## MR.559

whats up homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

mr.casper said:


>



congrats mayne!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MR.559 said:


> whats up homie


staying busy man. getting killed over here. i see cant nothing hold you down. lol.


----------



## mr.casper

JUSTDEEZ said:


> congrats mayne!!!!!!


thanks danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

ttt

wat?


----------



## oneofakind

TTT...was up Danny pm sent....!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

waddup danny


----------



## MR.559

king of shoes! whats good homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 466272
> waddup danny



:facepalm:


:biggrin:




MR.559 said:


> king of shoes! whats good homie


chillin man. stayin busy as hell. trying to get all these projects outta here


----------



## ljlow82

sup homies hope yall have a safe trip back to h-town good meeting yall guys :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Jus want to give a huge shout out an thanks to my boy JusDeez for all the hard work an long hours he had to put in to get this frame done in time.....going to post up some pics of the build that we have been taking along the way.
2012 WeGo Stock To Stun Build Off
Bull Rush:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Jus want to give a huge shout out an thanks to my boy JusDeez for all the hard work an long hours he had to put in to get this frame done in time.....going to post up some pics of the build that we have been taking along the way.
> 2012 WeGo Stock To Stun Build Off
> Bull Rush:


LOVE IT


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS




----------



## ljlow82

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


>


good luck to all that are doin the s2s wego bike builders


----------



## show-bound

you guys doing a good job on that one!!! FUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCK THE TTTTTEEEEEEXXXXAAAAANNNNSSSSSSS!! WHAT DAY THEY PLAY BOYS SO WE CAN GO??


----------



## hotstuff5964

show-bound said:


> you guys doing a good job on that one!!!* FUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCK THE TTTTTEEEEEEXXXXAAAAANNNNSSSSSSS!!* WHAT DAY THEY PLAY BOYS SO WE CAN GO??


 :nicoderm:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

my pleasure Isaac. It was fun. haha

Key things to point out: 
- Hidden hinge inside frame
- Air lines running through the frame
- Re-directed chain path

plus alot of other shit that will show up in the near future.


----------



## somerstyle

U weren't lying Danny I can see why u were focused. That bike looks badass


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

somerstyle said:


> U weren't lying Danny I can see why u were focused. That bike looks badass


Lol. Cool, glad you can see I wasn't playing around and not finishing shit. Time to get back to work.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump for some badass designs


----------



## juangotti




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

cwplanet said:


>


:wave:


----------



## 96tein

Danny thanks for the auto cad work man, shit came out so clean.... Lovin it g, cant wait to get the sweetheart sprocket onto tigress


----------



## CE 707

What up bro how you been


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

96tein said:


> Danny thanks for the auto cad work man, shit came out so clean.... Lovin it g, cant wait to get the sweetheart sprocket onto tigress


my pleasure bro. glad it worked out for you. putting a new spin on old designs is awesome. hahah



CE 707 said:


> What up bro how you been


gettin killed my friend. too much work to do before the end of the season. going to vegas?


----------



## CE 707

JUSTDEEZ said:


> my pleasure bro. glad it worked out for you. putting a new spin on old designs is awesome. hahah
> 
> 
> gettin killed my friend. too much work to do before the end of the season. going to vegas?


Dam I bet bro I was gonna hit you up for a secret project but ill hit you up after Vegas I'm planning to make the trip I still owe you a drink bro what day you going


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

CE 707 said:


> Dam I bet bro I was gonna hit you up for a secret project but ill hit you up after Vegas I'm planning to make the trip I still owe you a drink bro what day you going


should be there from thursday to monday. thats the plan. rooms already booked, but the plane tix shot up in price. crossing my fingers they go down in the next couple weeks. i aint trying to pay 600 for a ticket.


----------



## CE 707

Yea that about the same days I'm trying to go you ain't lieing bout the plane tickets have you checked spirit airlines


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

CE 707 said:


> Yea that about the same days I'm trying to go you ain't lieing bout the plane tickets have you checked spirit airlines


i looked through all the airlines that fly out of the airport by my house. I live next to one of the biggest airports in the country. Dont think i saw spirit airlines......


----------



## CE 707

Its a newer airline


----------



## DETACHED

hey what up bro, been forever since i hit you up, was wondering what cad file prices would be now a days, hit me back also if you got a facebook i got a homeboy who wants a few cad files too. anyways hit me up when you get a chance.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

DETACHED said:


> hey what up bro, been forever since i hit you up, was wondering what cad file prices would be now a days, hit me back also if you got a facebook i got a homeboy who wants a few cad files too. anyways hit me up when you get a chance.


still here man. get me a list of what youre looking for. we can always work out a deal. and yeah, im on FB. real name is danny pechal


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Running out of time before Vegas, taking last minute requests. Hit me up if you're still looking. And if you just want ugly shit, go somewhere else.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

I'm going to need more stuff after your done with the first order. And then some more after that.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## lesstime

thanks for eveything pimp everything came out very nice i owe you a cold drink in vegas  thanks again


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

lesstime said:


> thanks for eveything pimp everything came out very nice i owe you a cold drink in vegas  thanks again


bring your wallet cus i dont drink beer!


----------



## lesstime

JUSTDEEZ said:


> bring your wallet cus i dont drink beer!


lol nice you have most of it already lol just kidding


----------



## Cut N 3's

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Cut N 3's said:


> :wave:


whats the deal man? goin to san anto tomorrow or vegas next month?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

We can post these now!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> We can post these now!!



awesome!!! this shit is fukkn fun, but i cant wait till its over!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

[/QUOTE]


2012 BIKE OF THE YEAR. 

Parts designed by JUSTDEEZines. :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ttmft for justdeez bad ass design bro I like that design with the football team u did. That is tight


----------



## bullet one

JUSTDEEZ said:


>


You did a great job Danny thanks

2012 BIKE OF THE YEAR. 

Parts designed by JUSTDEEZines. :wave:[/QUOTE]


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Hey bro when's your day off? You got the weekends off or is there a time during the week we can talk?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

socios b.c. prez said:


> Hey bro when's your day off? You got the weekends off or is there a time during the week we can talk?


I'm off weekends and weekdays at 3pm your time


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ttmft for justdeez bad ass design bro I like that design with the football team u did. That is tight


thanks bro. Hopefully it'll be done in a month. Just wait till its all together. Gonna be fukkn sick.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

bullet one said:


> You did a great job Danny thanks


Many thanks and mad respect to you, bullet. Hella congrats on your win. 
Glad to be a part of that Top Dogs winning streak.


----------



## R0L0

Yo Danny. Whats good bro. Hit me up when you have a minute.. thx bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

E.C. ROLO said:


> Yo Danny. Whats good bro. Hit me up when you have a minute.. thx bro


just got to the house. about to pass out. i'll hit you up tomorrow. cool?


----------



## R0L0

JUSTDEEZ said:


> just got to the house. about to pass out. i'll hit you up tomorrow. cool?


All good my nigs just hit me when you get a chance...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

E.C. ROLO said:


> All good my nigs just hit me when you get a chance...


dammit. totally forgot. lol. been a hectic few days.


----------



## R0L0

JUSTDEEZ said:


> dammit. totally forgot. lol. been a hectic few days.


no worries homie I know your still busy. I just wanna talk to you about the new project... Theme has changed. lol


----------



## lesstime

Justdeezines 
big thanks for the help on the cads bro it help out alot and everything came out just like planed and talked about for many hours on the phone and fb with you lol














cutting welding filler and paint done by me lesstime 







thanks again danny more ideas and drawings coming for 2013


----------



## juangotti

ill be in Houston saturday bro.lmk if youwannagrab lunch


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

juangotti said:


> ill be in Houston saturday bro.lmk if youwannagrab lunch


this coming saturday? what part of town?


----------



## R0L0

What up D.... how's things playa...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

E.C. ROLO said:


> What up D.... how's things playa...


Dont know yet. just woke up. zombie mode. I have no ideaaaaaaaaaaahh.


----------



## Clown Confusion

lol


----------



## juangotti

JUSTDEEZ said:


> this coming saturday? what part of town?


last minute customs


----------



## Cut N 3's

uffin:


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT for my ninja!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

thanks for the CAD help on EC ROLO's parts


----------



## R0L0

bump!


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> View attachment 564869
> thanks for the CAD help on EC ROLO's parts


Go cubs :uh:


----------



## R0L0

elspock84 said:


> Go cubs :uh:


:roflmao:is my bike going to come back to me with the right colors???? lmfao!!!!


----------



## elspock84

E.C. ROLO said:


> :roflmao:is my bike going to come back to me with the right colors???? lmfao!!!!


well my definition of the right colors is different than urs :uh:


----------



## R0L0

elspock84 said:


> well my definition of the right colors is different than urs :uh:



Than you need to get on my definition nikka....


----------



## CE 707

elspock84 said:


> well my definition of the right colors is different than urs :uh:


lol


----------



## elspock84

E.C. ROLO said:


> Than you need to get on my definition nikka....


Yes massa blue and red it is


----------



## R0L0

elspock84 said:


> Yes massa blue and red it is




Hahaha you tryin to get me shot... lmao


----------



## elspock84

E.C. ROLO said:


> Hahaha you tryin to get me shot... lmao


Ok orange it is :banghead: at least it ain't no white sox shit. :machinegun:


----------



## R0L0

elspock84 said:


> Ok orange it is :banghead: at least it ain't no white sox shit. :machinegun:


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

wat?


----------



## elspock84

JUSTDEEZ said:


> wat?


None of yo beezwax nukka


----------



## R0L0

elspock84 said:


> None of yo beezwax nukka


ya what he said !!!!!  lol


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

JUSTDEEZ said:


>



2012 BIKE OF THE YEAR. 

Parts designed by JUSTDEEZines. :wave:[/QUOTE]


Hell yea the only CAD guy for bike parts DLK will use


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

817.TX. said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## casper805

TTT


----------



## 817.TX.

817.TX. said:


> Chillin Bro!! How you been!
> 
> A lil something the homie Deez did for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti

NICE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

817.TX. said:


> 817.TX. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chillin Bro!! How you been!
> 
> A lil something the homie Deez did for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fukkn love it
Click to expand...


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TTT Fir The Homie Justdeez


----------



## CE 707

Looks nice


----------



## 817.TX.

JUSTDEEZ said:


> 817.TX. said:
> 
> 
> 
> fukkn love it
> 
> 
> 
> Post the CADS!! :shocked: :nicoderm:
Click to expand...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

817.TX. said:


> JUSTDEEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the CADS!! :shocked: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones? I got piles of them.....
Click to expand...


----------



## 817.TX.

817.TX. said:


> Which ones? I got piles of them.....


The CADS for these!! :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

817.TX. said:


> 817.TX. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chillin Bro!! How you been!
> 
> A lil something the homie Deez did for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> I need more info on dis
Click to expand...


----------



## 817.TX.

socios b.c. prez said:


> 817.TX. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need more info on dis
> 
> 
> 
> Made on a machine with metal! :h5: :nicoderm:
Click to expand...


----------



## juangotti

socios b.c. prez said:


> 817.TX. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need more info on dis
> 
> 
> 
> Ball Milled
Click to expand...


----------



## 817.TX.

juangotti said:


> socios b.c. prez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ball Milled
> 
> 
> 
> :twak: Nope!! :buttkick: :nicoderm:
Click to expand...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

817.TX. said:


> socios b.c. prez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made on a machine with metal! :h5: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> CNC milling machine or ? :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## CE 707

817.TX. said:


> The CADS for these!! :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

good looking out on the cads bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

My pleasure Errik. anytime.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Pm sent


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> good looking out on the cads bro


Those cads are bad ass


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Those cads are bad ass


Can't take all the credit. They were Erriks ideas. I just brought it to life.


----------



## cone_weezy

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Can't take all the credit. They were Erriks ideas. I just brought it to life.



did u measure them right cause last time. they didnt come out right lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Estuuuuupid


----------



## CE 707

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Can't take all the credit. They were Erriks ideas. I just brought it to life.


thanks brotha for bringin it to life an adding your flavor


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Hey Bro,I was wondering if you can do a Cad of a side view and front view of a 69 el camino.If I send you pics.and cut it for Me.I will send you the size if you can do it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hey Bro,I was wondering if you can do a Cad of a side view and front view of a 69 el camino.If I send you pics.and cut it for Me.I will send you the size if you can do it.


pm me bro. we can get it worked out


----------



## Richiecool69elka

JUSTDEEZ said:


> pm me bro. we can get it worked out


PM Sent...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

JUSTDEEZined

&

KrazyKut


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

JUSTDEEZine'd


----------



## EL RAIDER

JUSTDEEZ said:


> JUSTDEEZined
> 
> &
> 
> KrazyKut


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

More stuff that I did through them


----------



## socios b.c. prez

NORTHSIDE REAL!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

socios b.c. prez said:


> NORTHSIDE REAL!!!!!


simon loco


----------



## 78mc

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

78mc said:


> :wave:



:h5:


----------



## CE 707

Sup bro hows everything


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

CE 707 said:


> Sup bro hows everything


busy as hell man. dont know what it is. nevermind. yes i do. its always busy around tax season. lol


----------



## CE 707

Lol I feel you thats a good thing tho


----------



## 817.TX.

ButterFly Effect Coming Soon!! :nicoderm:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS




----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## kajumbo

cad by Jusdeezines cut by Lesstime


----------



## 817.TX.

817.TX. said:


> ButterFly Effect Coming Soon!! :nicoderm:










Still needs some Pin stripping and maybe some murals. What yall think? :nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> JUSTDEEZine'd


----------



## 78mc

ET found home...


----------



## 817Lowrider

ttt


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

TTT For THE Clean ASS Work!!!


----------

